# My First! =)



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is what I did in my custom paint class at Eastfield College over the summer let me know what you think! =)



















































































































This I did the last week of class, but I sprayed it with Purple Kandy that was way darker than I thought and Killed all my Airbrush work. Oh well you Live and Learn right? I got my teacher to airbrush me something cool thou, so its all good I just have to keep practicing.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

looks good


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice, nice :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

MOTIVATION!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

better than some of the folks on here...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

larger pics please


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol wow Thanx everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Bigger pics I think


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

or not idk how to post em bigger! sorry lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

its cool they look good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

britt if you search eastfield college u will see a bunch of pics that i have posted


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ok cool Thanx


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Another School Project The Flying Pig for a Silent Auction  Let me know what you think!  

Primed

















Silver Base

















Silver Flake

















HoK Orange Kandy


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

HoK Blue Kandy


























HoK Povo Purple :biggrin: My Favorite Color


























HoK Green Metallic Base


























Cleared


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tyte


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger so here are the pics of my Panels Again lol from my Custom Paint Class I took at Eastfield this Summer!!! :biggrin: 


Silver Base N Flake w/ HoK Orange Kandy on top










The Flames I drew out










all cut out 










Shadowed Flames in the Background idk if you can tell in the pic thou










Shadowed Flames in the Front 










All tape off










1st Clear Coat










1st Pinstripe










2nd Pinstripe










Scrolls










Highlights










Final Clear


















































This is how my 2nd Panel started out the Last Week of the custom paint class










This is what my panel would've looked like B4 I sprayed Purple Kandy that was way darker than I thought and Killed all my Airbrush work










This is what my Teacher did for me Cuz I not have enuff time to start over. I did do all the highlighting to bring out the Flames and Sprayed the Kandies and cleared it.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

very nice start!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

hey mozzywozzy pm me your email bro so i can send you the $ when will you shipp


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

3rd Fender for Paint Class =)

























































Final Fender =)
































Look what happened! =( I suspect it from Clearcoat Overspray cuz someone was clearing b4 I shot my 2nd coat of Base.
















But I fixed it! It Looks Great and I got 100% as my Final Grade =D


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Started Working on my Car Hopefully I will Finish B4 Schools out


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 25 2009, 01:08 AM~15773553
> *Started Working on my Car Hopefully I will Finish B4 Schools out
> 
> 
> ...



dude you carry a purse!  looks good keep it up not to many chicas into painting! :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

BRATTS GOT SKILLS.....BRATT YOU NEED TO POST UR AIR BRUSHE WORK....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 25 2009, 02:22 PM~15779284
> *BRATTS GOT SKILLS.....BRATT YOU NEED TO POST UR AIR BRUSHE WORK....
> *



I haven't done anything since the Custom Paint Class thou lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 25 2009, 09:22 AM~15776470
> *dude you carry a purse!   looks good keep it up not to many chicas into painting! :biggrin:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 26 2009, 12:34 AM~15784289
> *I haven't done anything since the Custom Paint Class thou lol
> *



keep at it you can only improve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

keep up the good work


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

go custom on that cavi!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 26 2009, 07:00 PM~15792589
> *go custom on that cavi!
> *


I will Eventually! It will look like my Panel that is the HoK Povo Purple with the Kandy Orange Flames with Flake Eventually Lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SittinOn3_@Nov 26 2009, 11:26 AM~15788960
> *keep up the good work
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 26 2009, 05:50 AM~15787051
> *keep at it you can only improve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I will, Thanx 4 the Encouragement :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 26 2009, 09:37 PM~15793764
> *I will Eventually! It will look like my Panel that is the HoK Povo Purple with the Kandy Orange Flames with Flake Eventually Lol  :biggrin:
> *


good combo


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Great work! Keep it up!


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

good start  just alittle advice that feather will show on trunk and hood. keep at it. aloha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 26 2009, 09:46 PM~15793825
> *good combo
> *


I think so too!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 26 2009, 09:49 PM~15793852
> *Great work! Keep it up!
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 26 2009, 09:49 PM~15793858
> *good start  just alittle advice that feather will show on trunk and hood. keep at it. aloha
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

lookin good  ... they still havent finished the cop car? :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Nov 26 2009, 10:47 PM~15794310
> *lookin good   ... they still havent finished the cop car? :uh:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: And No they haven't LMAO!!! :roflmao: But they did Spray the insides of the Doors Black that's bout it. But the Officers keep changing their minds bout what they want to do with the color scheme


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice work :0 , i didnt know they offered classes like that at eastfield :0 , how much to do a car :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81_@Nov 28 2009, 09:15 AM~15804586
> *nice work :0 , i didnt know they offered classes like that at eastfield :0 , how much to do a car :cheesy:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: 
Depends how much work it needs done its best to come up there so they can take a look at it


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

good lookin work . i bet you learn alot in that course, i hope i can get in it sometime.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 22 2009, 02:53 AM~16055581
> *good lookin work . i bet you learn alot in that course, i hope i can get in it sometime.
> *



Thanx :biggrin: Yes I did me and Leal took it together it was a lot of fun  I believe they might have it again during the Summer for the Custom Paint Class


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 3 2009, 12:33 AM~15255500
> *Ok I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger so here are the pics of my Panels Again lol from my Custom Paint Class I took at Eastfield this Summer!!!  :biggrin:
> Silver Base N Flake w/ HoK Orange Kandy on top
> 
> ...


Berry nice Chica!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 22 2009, 09:27 PM~16063124
> *Thanx  :biggrin: Yes I did me and Leal took it together it was a lot of fun    I believe they might have it again during the Summer for the Custom Paint Class
> *


J was saying there might have a flames class in Jan or so.Ive been working over at the teachers studio on and off, i dont think that guy knows how much talent he really has.

Your Orange panel came out real nice, great job!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Dec 23 2009, 02:26 PM~16069365
> *Berry nice Chica!
> *



Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Dec 23 2009, 06:18 PM~16071409
> *J was saying there might have a flames class in Jan or so.Ive been working over at the teachers studio on and off, i dont think that guy knows how much talent he really has.
> 
> Your Orange panel came out real nice, great job!!
> *



Yeah he is Freakin' Awesome!!!  

Thanx :biggrin: Love all the Feedback from Everyone


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 2 2009, 11:28 PM~15255027
> *Another School Project The Flying Pig for a Silent Auction   Let me know what you think!
> 
> Primed
> ...


this is da one im talking bout. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 10:44 PM~16241227
> *this is da one im talking bout.  :biggrin:
> *




I know, it's the only Piggy I've Painted lol :biggrin: . And the first time I tryed to Spray the Flake I got it all over me Instead of the Pig lol the cap popped off the Paint Gun Not fun but my shirt I wore that day looks Pretty Cool Now Lmao!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 10:48 PM~16241274
> *I know, it's the only Piggy I've Painted lol :biggrin: . And the first time I tryed to Spray the Flake I got it all over me Instead of the Pig lol the cap popped off the Paint Gun Not fun but my shirt I wore that day looks Pretty Cool Now Lmao!
> *


what kind of gun did you use??? ive never done that?? ive spilled it by setting da gun down wrong.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 10:50 PM~16241284
> *what kind of gun did you use??? ive never done that?? ive spilled it by setting da gun down wrong.
> *




I used the Schools gun I don't remember the Brand but it was a Primer Gun 1.8 Nozzle. It was because I didn't put my finger over the Nozzle n pull the trigger to unclog it I just kept swishing it around in the gun n I guess the pressure had built up in the cup n blow it right off lol.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 10:01 PM~16241394
> *I used the Schools gun I don't remember the Brand but it was a Primer Gun 1.8 Nozzle. It was because I didn't put my finger over the Nozzle n pull the trigger to unclog it I just kept swishing it around in the gun n I guess the pressure had built up in the cup n blow it right off lol.
> *


 Damn that sucks. I've had the cap blow off the gun but didnt get all over the place.  but anytime you spray flake youll find some on you forever it seems like :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 11:01 PM~16241394
> *I used the Schools gun I don't remember the Brand but it was a Primer Gun 1.8 Nozzle. It was because I didn't put my finger over the Nozzle n pull the trigger to unclog it I just kept swishing it around in the gun n I guess the pressure had built up in the cup n blow it right off lol.
> *


fuck that all i use are the 2.5 tip guns i have 3 just for flake. since the first time i sprayed flake ive been hooked its like all i wanna do is flake shit out! my cars all flaked out my bikes and my nephews bikes all flaked out. its just addictive.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah I know I've been outta School since the middle of Dec. for Break n still seems like I awlays have glitter on me lol :biggrin: 

But No One noticed the Paint in Flake I was trying to scrub off my arms n all that had gotten on my shirt, the guys were worried about two little spots of paint one one my cheek n one on my forehead Lmao!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 11:17 PM~16241513
> *fuck that all i use are the 2.5 tip guns i have 3 just for flake. since the first time i sprayed flake ive been hooked its like all i wanna do is flake shit out! my cars all flaked out my bikes and my nephews bikes all flaked out. its just addictive.
> *



Where the Hell do you get a 2.5 tip Gun? Lol

Yeah me too, Idk if Yall saw my HoK Purple n Kandy Orange w/Flake Panel, but that's what I'm trying to do to My Car right now. Eventually it will look like my Panel :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 PM~16241554
> *Where the Hell do you get a 2.5 tip Gun? Lol
> 
> Yeah me too, Idk if Yall saw my HoK Purple n Kandy Orange w/Flake Panel, but that's what I'm trying to do to My Car right now. Eventually it will look like my Panel  :biggrin:
> *


i got my first one through daddy roth flake website overprice chinamade gun wit a daddy roth sticker paid 130 wit a plastic cup. then i found some on ebay. best gun for flake you can buy and cheap too. only like 60 bucks shipped got 2 of them now. bought me one for xmas. 

daddy roth gun this is my actual gun fresh out da box











ebay gun









http://cgi.ebay.com/New-2-5mm-HVLP-SPRAY-G...=item2c52914d9f


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow Pretty Fucking Snazy! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 11:33 PM~16241634
> *Wow Pretty Fucking Snazy!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 11:39 PM~16241671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol :rofl: Yep!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice Work


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

I just ordered a 2.5 tip off ebay for like $15,,,,,,,YOU CAN LOOK INTO THAT CUTEBRAT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 10 2010, 11:49 AM~16244045
> *Nice Work
> *



Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 10 2010, 01:31 PM~16244754
> *I just ordered a 2.5 tip off ebay for like $15,,,,,,,YOU CAN LOOK INTO THAT CUTEBRAT
> *



Alright Cool,  I will look into it Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16241605
> *i got my first one through daddy roth flake website overprice chinamade gun wit a daddy roth sticker paid 130 wit a plastic cup. then i found some on ebay. best gun for flake you can buy and cheap too. only like 60 bucks shipped got 2 of them now. bought me one for xmas.
> 
> daddy roth gun this is my actual gun fresh out da box
> ...


I'm about to order the ebay one here soon. Have some junk that needs to be flaked :cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16249291
> *I'm about to order the ebay one here soon. Have some junk that needs to be flaked  :cheesy:
> *



Cool lets me know how it works for you :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Jan 10 2010, 10:04 PM~16249632
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 10 2010, 11:07 PM~16249674
> *Cool lets me know how it works for you  :biggrin:
> *


Yo what brand clear are ya spraying???


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16249794
> *Yo what brand clear are ya spraying???
> *



When I do ever get around to Spraying my Car? HoK Kosmic Clear, that's what I used on both of my Panels I did in the summer. And the Piggy was Chromabase I beleive


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Jan 10 2010, 09:38 PM~16249291
> *I'm about to order the ebay one here soon. Have some junk that needs to be flaked  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$HUSTLER$$ (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 15 2009, 10:58 PM~15094617
> *This is what I did in my custom paint class at Eastfield College over the summer let me know what you think! =)
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some nice work  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 13 2010, 11:03 PM~16284966
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 10 2010, 12:17 AM~16241513
> *fuck that all i use are the 2.5 tip guns i have 3 just for flake. since the first time i sprayed flake ive been hooked its like all i wanna do is flake shit out! my cars all flaked out my bikes and my nephews bikes all flaked out. its just addictive.
> *


when you say all you use is a 2.5, do you mean thats all you use for flake, or you use it for everything from primer to clear?????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 13 2010, 11:36 PM~16285485
> *when you say all you use is a 2.5, do you mean thats all you use for flake, or you use it for everything from primer to clear?????
> *


just for flake and some epoxys but mostly only flake.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 AM~16285936
> *just for flake and some epoxys but mostly only flake.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

what tips you use for clear base, etc..?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 14 2010, 09:02 AM~16287875
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> what tips you use for clear base, etc..?
> *


1.4
most guns come with those tips. 

campbell hausfeld has a pretty good starter gun(better then the harbor freights),
comes with a regular gun and a detail gun. costs about $60.00 give or take.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16289330
> *1.4
> most guns come with those tips.
> 
> ...


Ive got the 1.4 tip, the 2.0 tip, and just ordered the 2.5 tip.....
I think my detail gun has a 1.0 tip..


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

dayum , i can only dream of getting into a course like this ...  

very nice work !


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 14 2010, 08:05 PM~16293786
> *dayum , i can only dream of getting into a course like this ...
> 
> very nice work !
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: Eastfield Community College in Mesquite, Tx they usually try to get a Custom Paint class set up during either Summer I or Summer II semesters  

But Honestly, from seeing your work, which is Awesome, it doesn't look like you need any training Lol But I guess no matter how good you are there is always room for Improvement :cheesy: Even Leal learned a few things he didn't know how to do, but it was more he thought he didn't know how to do it lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Have an Interview Today @ 10am for a Body Shop! :biggrin: Wish Me Luck! :cheesy:


----------



## inked (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 15 2009, 09:58 PM~15094617
> *This is what I did in my custom paint class at Eastfield College over the summer let me know what you think! =)
> 
> 
> ...


 gettn down...stick to it


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by inked_@Jan 23 2010, 12:46 AM~16382774
> *gettn down...stick to it
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: and I will! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 12:23 AM~16382632
> *I Have an Interview Today @ 10am for a Body Shop!  :biggrin: Wish Me Luck!  :cheesy:
> *



They have to Discuss it, but they want me to Come Back for a 2nd Interview on Thursday! :cheesy: I'm not gunna hold my Breath, but I'm Excited!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 11:36 AM~16385578
> *They have to Discuss it, but they want me to Come Back for a 2nd Interview on Thursday!  :cheesy: I'm not gunna hold my Breath, but I'm Excited!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT KIND OF WORK DID YOU APPLY FOR..?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 23 2010, 02:38 PM~16386374
> *WHAT KIND OF WORK DID YOU APPLY FOR..?
> *



An AutoBody Shop


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 12:36 PM~16385578
> *They have to Discuss it, but they want me to Come Back for a 2nd Interview on Thursday!  :cheesy: I'm not gunna hold my Breath, but I'm Excited!!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats cool good luck! whish i could work in a shop.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2010, 05:17 PM~16387527
> *damn thats cool good luck! whish i could work in a shop.
> *



Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY NICE WORK.. STICK WITH IT AND GOOD LUCK ON THE JOB!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

keep up the good work and pratice pratice :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 02:01 PM~16386539
> *An  AutoBody Shop
> *


I know a body shop but doing what..?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16388548
> *I know a body shop but doing what..?
> *


most places regardless of degree or what not start off as helpers etc. if you have a name for your self or actual certifications ASE's etc or experience in the industry will then lead most to a higher position.

not saying thats the case here just saying industry wise


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)+Jan 23 2010, 06:36 PM~16388076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx! And I will!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jan 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16388548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep it's true they told me if hired I will probably be a helper or preper under supervision, since I don't have any real shop-time experience, I already figured they would do that and guessed it would be like that anywhere I'm considered for a open position.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jan 24 2010, 01:34 AM~16391682
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 24 2010, 01:06 AM~16391869
> *I'm not for sure they asked me what I really wanted to do I said I want to do more on the Paint Side of the Industry, but I can do it all. I can do Body Work, Weld, Prep, Paint, Color Sand, and Buff. However I'll do whatever, I just want to get my foot in the door. I'm just glad they are even considering me for a position, any position. *


Thats good.. sounds like you know your shit.. good luck on getting the job.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jan 24 2010, 03:15 AM~16392113
> *Thats good..  sounds like you know your shit.. good luck on getting the job.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy: Thank You! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 24 2010, 04:31 PM~16395820
> *
> *




Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

BRITT WHERE DID YOU GO APPLY? DI D YOU HEAR BACK FROM THEM?
WOMEN ARE BETTER AT PAINT PREP CAUSE THEY PAY BETTER ATTENTION TO DETAIL.
BST OF LUCK TO YOU


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 24 2010, 02:06 AM~16391869
> *I'm not for sure they asked me what I really wanted to do I said I want to do more on the Paint Side of the Industry, but I can do it all. I can do Body Work, Weld, Prep, Paint, Color Sand, and Buff. However I'll do whatever, I just want to get my foot in the door. I'm just glad they are even considering me for a position, any position.
> Yep it's true they told me if hired I will probably be a helper or preper under supervision, since I don't have any real shop-time experience, I already figured they would do that and guessed it would be like that anywhere I'm considered for a open position.
> *


thats real good. best to get your self in soon as you can. esp if your young imagine in 10 yrs youll still be young and have a DECADE OF EXP. 

good luck with it


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Jan 24 2010, 08:38 PM~16397883
> *BRITT WHERE DID YOU GO APPLY? DI D YOU HEAR BACK FROM THEM?
> WOMEN ARE BETTER AT PAINT PREP CAUSE THEY PAY BETTER ATTENTION TO DETAIL.
> BST OF LUCK TO YOU
> *



I Applied at John Eagle Toyota Body Shop, in Dallas. They want me to come back for a 2nd Interview, but they said not to like get my hopes up which I already know. I told them I'll start where ever they want to put me, they said more than likely they will start me as a helper/preper I said that was fine I figured they would anyways. 
Thanx Auggie! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 24 2010, 10:26 PM~16399504
> *thats real good. best to get your self in soon as you can. esp if your young imagine in 10 yrs youll still be young and have a DECADE OF EXP.
> 
> good luck with it
> *



I know and I'm ready to Jump in ASAP! :cheesy: 

Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT... Good luck.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 25 2010, 07:53 AM~16402559
> *TTT... Good luck.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Inrtview Update: I didn't get the Job, they are just Too Slow right now, which seems to be the case everywhere I've applied. But he said he liked my enthusiasm, the fact that I'm Aggressive, and Eager to get into the field. He likes that he would be able to help out a Student, but right now he's having a hard time just keeping his workers busy. He did say they would keep me in mind if anything did open up, and if I still haven't found anything by March to give them a call and see where they are at. I'm just Glad that they even Considered me that's the closest thing I've had to a job offer yet! :happysad: 

So I guess it's back to the drawing board for now, I've been going all around Dallas searching and filling out applications, everyone is Impressed that I'm in to doing Autobody, but the fact that No one is Hiring because it's so slow really sucks! I won't stop searching yet, but it would be nice if I could at least get another Interview, just to know that wasting all my time and gas is at least getting me noticed even if they can't Hire me at the moment, at least I could make a Good 1st Impression on them. 

Well if anybody knows a Shop or someone that's hiring, PLEASE let me know or PM me their Contact Information. I can do Body Work, Weld, Prep, Paint, Color Sand, and Buff. I don't mind working my way up, starting with the fundamentals, I'll wash cars, be a helper/preper, cut in new parts, tape and mask, scotch brite the clear coat, color sand and/or Buff at a dealership, carwash, bodyshop, etc. I just want to get my foot in the door, show them what I can do, and get Credit for my Co-op Class because that's the only class I need to earn my Associates Degree for Autobody Technology I've taken all the other courses needed for the Degree. 

Thank you to everyone who has asked around or people they know in the field I really appreciate it. And thank you to all those who have given me Positive Feedback and Advice, I really am Thankful for all the Support. I Promise I'll Keep on Keepin on, I've got what it Takes, just need the chance to Prove it! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 28 2010, 12:26 PM~16440328
> *Inrtview Update: I didn't get the Job, they are just Too Slow right now, which seems to be the case everywhere I've applied. But he said he liked my enthusiasm, the fact that I'm Aggressive, and Eager to get into the field. He likes that he would be able to help out a Student, but right now he's having a hard time just keeping his workers busy. He did say they would keep me in mind if anything did open up, and if I still haven't found anything by March to give them a call and see where they are at. I'm just Glad that they even Considered me that's the closest thing I've had to a job offer yet! :happysad:
> 
> So I guess it's back to the drawing board for now, I've been going all around Dallas searching and filling out applications, everyone is Impressed that I'm in to doing Autobody, but the fact that No one is Hiring because it's so slow really sucks! I won't stop searching yet, but it would be nice if I could at least get another Interview, just to know that wasting all my time and gas is at least getting me noticed even if they can't Hire me at the moment, at least I could make a Good 1st Impression on them.
> ...


da automotive buisness in general is FUCKING slow. working at a napa you see it all. shit when i first started here there was 8 guys up front. now we down to 3 fulltimer and 2 part timers.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 28 2010, 02:29 PM~16441525
> *da automotive buisness in general is FUCKING slow.  working at a napa you see it all. shit when i first started here there was 8 guys up front. now we down to 3 fulltimer and 2 part timers.
> *



Dang that Sucks!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 25 2009, 12:06 AM~15773527
> *3rd Fender for Paint Class =)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 29 2010, 09:24 PM~16456285
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I'd go back to the toyota shop and ask if they could take me on as a part-time apprentice.That way you could found a fulltime job to pay your bills and whatnot and then if or when they do get busy you are familiar with the shop operation and they can observe your work ethics and skills and know they have someone trained on how the operate and ready to go as soon as they walk in the door.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Raise Up_@Jan 30 2010, 09:11 PM~16463685
> *I'd go back to the toyota shop and ask if they could take me on as a part-time apprentice.That way you could found a fulltime job to pay your bills and whatnot and then if or when they do get busy you are familiar with the shop operation and they can observe your work ethics and skills and know they have someone trained on how the operate and ready to go as soon as they walk in the door.
> *



If the shop wasn't so far from my house I would, but I'm still in school and have a reg parttime job right now, So I need a job that would at least pay for gas money if nothing else. :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got a Job!!! I Start on Monday!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2010, 09:03 PM~16526118
> *I got a Job!!! I Start on Monday!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


congrats... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Feb 6 2010, 08:34 AM~16530411
> *congrats... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: I'm Excited! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 6 2010, 01:31 PM~16532023
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2010, 08:03 PM~16526118
> *I got a Job!!! I Start on Monday!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2010, 01:51 PM~16532163
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2010, 01:58 PM~16532203
> *:cheesy: Thanx! :biggrin:
> *


good luck!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2010, 02:07 PM~16532263
> *good luck!!
> *



Thank You :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm a little Nervous about Starting My New Job Tomorrow! :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2010, 07:56 PM~16542333
> *I'm a little Nervous about Starting My New Job Tomorrow!  :uh:
> *


go in acting semi-novice and you will stand out more. and just like any job .... "THERE IS NOTHING TO DO" is not ever an option at a shop. theres always something to do and any employer will attest to that.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16542436
> *go in acting semi-novice and you will stand out more. and just like any job .... "THERE IS NOTHING TO DO" is not ever an option at a shop. theres always something to do and any employer will attest to that.
> 
> 
> *



Thanx for the Encouragement! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

hows the job going? congrats by the way


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 9 2010, 08:34 AM~16558357
> *hows the job going?  congrats by the way
> *



Thanx! :biggrin: It's going good just trying to get used to the way he likes things done lol :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16565619
> *Thanx!  :biggrin: It's going good just trying to get used to the way he likes things done lol  :cheesy:
> *


guy i learned from would prob make you cry... fool would go and kick the body panel i blocked out if he didnt like how it came out. but then again thats how i learned.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 9 2010, 10:17 PM~16568091
> *guy i learned from would prob make you cry... fool would go and kick the body panel i blocked out if he didnt like how it came out. but then again thats how i learned.
> 
> *


  sometime u gotta suck it up and until u get it , than u can tlk bk


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Feb 9 2010, 11:17 PM~16568091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Thanks Guys! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

keep up the hard work...it always pays off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 10 2010, 10:30 PM~16578242
> *keep up the hard work...it always pays off :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright the end of my 1st week on the Job and it was a little rocky at first, but all in all it went pretty Good  Monday I sanded welded spots in the Engine Bay that had Body Filler on them. Tuesday I took out a "Curtain" of Runs out of a Door on a Truck, but didn't get to Buff it  being I only work 8am-12pm. Wednesday I DA'd the Whole Driver's Side of the Foreign Race Car(Same one 4rm Mon) and some of the front of the Car too.  And Today I Ground out some of the Dents on the Back of the Car and then Stripped the majority of the Paint on the Back w/Paint Stripper, Man I always thought Paint Stripper was like or as thin as Lacquer Thinner, but that shit is thick, I almost gagged when my boss poured it into a dish lol :happysad: So it was a pretty good week my arms are a little sore from the Bosses DA Sander I used it's really old school and Fucking heavy, the Trigger Handle thing didn't work so I had to use the Regulator/Air Control Knob to Control the Speed. I would've used mine but it didn't work at first cuz it needed oil, but still didn't work my Boss tried to fix it and it worked pretty good after that but as soon as I was done Sanding the front of the Race Car the whole Disc Fell right Off lmao! Today we found out it was the barrings they were worn out or cheap I think cuz I've only used my DA like not even like 5 times at the most, but its a harbor freight tool so I'm not too surprised lol I do like the Variety of Work there is at the Body Shop! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2010, 08:04 PM~16587172
> *Alright the end of my 1st week on the Job and it was a little rocky at first, but all in all it went pretty Good   Monday I sanded welded spots in the Engine Bay that had Body Filler on them. Tuesday I took out a "Curtain" of Runs out of a Door on a Truck, but didn't get to Buff it   being I only work 8am-12pm. Wednesday I DA'd the Whole Driver's Side of the Foreign Race Car(Same one 4rm Mon) and some of the front of the Car too.   And Today I Ground out some of the Dents on the Back of the Car and then Stripped the majority of the Paint on the Back w/Paint Stripper, Man I always thought Paint Stripper was like or as thin as Lacquer Thinner, but that shit is thick, I almost gagged when my boss poured it into a dish lol  :happysad: So it was a pretty good week my arms are a little sore from the Bosses DA Sander I used it's really old school and Fucking heavy, the Trigger Handle thing didn't work so I had to use the Regulator/Air Control Knob to Control the Speed. I would've used mine but it didn't work at first cuz it needed oil, but still didn't work my Boss tried to fix it and it worked pretty good after that but as soon as I was done Sanding the front of the Race Car the whole Disc Fell right Off lmao! Today we found out it was the barrings they were worn out or cheap I think cuz I've only used my DA like not even like 5 times at the most, but its a harbor freight tool so I'm not too surprised lol I do like the Variety of Work there is at the Body Shop! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sweet they got you doint straight grunt work :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2010, 07:04 PM~16587172
> *Alright the end of my 1st week on the Job and it was a little rocky at first, but all in all it went pretty Good   Monday I sanded welded spots in the Engine Bay that had Body Filler on them. Tuesday I took out a "Curtain" of Runs out of a Door on a Truck, but didn't get to Buff it   being I only work 8am-12pm. Wednesday I DA'd the Whole Driver's Side of the Foreign Race Car(Same one 4rm Mon) and some of the front of the Car too.   And Today I Ground out some of the Dents on the Back of the Car and then Stripped the majority of the Paint on the Back w/Paint Stripper, Man I always thought Paint Stripper was like or as thin as Lacquer Thinner, but that shit is thick, I almost gagged when my boss poured it into a dish lol  :happysad: So it was a pretty good week my arms are a little sore from the Bosses DA Sander I used it's really old school and Fucking heavy, the Trigger Handle thing didn't work so I had to use the Regulator/Air Control Knob to Control the Speed. I would've used mine but it didn't work at first cuz it needed oil, but still didn't work my Boss tried to fix it and it worked pretty good after that but as soon as I was done Sanding the front of the Race Car the whole Disc Fell right Off lmao! Today we found out it was the barrings they were worn out or cheap I think cuz I've only used my DA like not even like 5 times at the most, but its a harbor freight tool so I'm not too surprised lol I do like the Variety of Work there is at the Body Shop! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


damn homegirl busy but easy week lol .....thats koo though lil by lil baby steps homegirl ....i like some of the custom work u did , shit better than my firs time lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 11:02 AM~16593323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: your avi


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 04:20 PM~16595279
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: your avi
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 12:38 AM~16590158
> *sweet they got you doint straight grunt work  :biggrin:
> *



I know right! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 12 2010, 12:46 AM~16590212
> *damn homegirl busy but easy week lol .....thats koo though lil by lil baby steps homegirl ....i like some of the custom work u did , shit better than my firs time lol
> *




Lol Thanx! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 12 2010, 12:02 PM~16593323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now Shut Up! :uh:  :angry: :nono: :nosad: :twak: :tongue: :rofl:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2010, 08:58 PM~16597530
> *Lmao! :rofl: Shut Up!!!! Not Funny!!! :angry:
> It should be his Avi Lmao!  :tongue:
> Now Shut Up! :uh:    :angry:  :nono:  :nosad: :twak: :tongue:  :rofl:
> *


Hmmm that's more of an avi for someone wit a ford lighting.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16597930
> *Hmmm that's more of an avi for someone wit a ford lighting.
> *



Umm No It Suits You Much Better! Lmao! :cheesy: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2010, 09:48 PM~16597953
> *Umm No It Suits You Much Better! Lmao!  :cheesy:  :rofl:  :tongue:
> *


nope i drive a chevy and a caddy


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 10:37 PM~16598451
> *nope i drive a chevy and a caddy
> *



Lol Shut Up! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2010, 10:55 PM~16598659
> *Lol Shut Up!  :tongue:
> *


  

did you work today??


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 11:10 PM~16598848
> *
> 
> did you work today??
> *



Not at the Body Shop I work Mon-Thurs 8am to 12pm there.  

I did work my Reg Job thou but went in late cuz of the weather, n we didn't work all that much so it was a pretty easy day lol :biggrin: 

Did you Work Today Mr. Elton John! Lmao! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2010, 11:18 PM~16598928
> *Not at the Body Shop I work Mon-Thurs 8am to 12pm there.
> 
> I did work my Reg Job thou but went in late cuz of the weather, n we didn't work all that much so it was a pretty easy day lol  :biggrin:
> ...


yup i worked from 9 to 530. what was wrong wit da weather???


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 11:24 PM~16598992
> *yup i worked from 9 to 530. what was wrong wit da weather???
> *



Lol Oh Yeah You Don't Live In the Awesome State Texas!  We've had Lots of SNOW like the past 2 Days, n Last night it got below Freezing so there was Ice Early this Morning, All the School Districts at least in the DFW Area and Surrounding Counties were all Closed Today, had the Closings Posted up since like 6pm yesterday. :|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2010, 11:37 PM~16599096
> *Lol Oh Yeah You Don't Live In the Awesome State Texas!  We've had Lots of SNOW like the past 2 Days, n Last night it got below Freezing so there was Ice Early this Morning, All the School Districts at least in the DFW Area and Surrounding Counties were all Closed Today, had the Closings Posted up since like 6pm yesterday.  :|
> *


umm im from the chitown area we gets a lot of snow up here also. i snow plow in da winter. on tuesday i snow plowed from 8am to midnight and then went back out wednesday at 4am and got home at 2pm. shiit we got 15" of snow at home. i love snow i make money doin it and i still love doin it.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2010, 11:57 PM~16599233
> *umm im from the chitown area we gets a lot of snow up here also. i snow plow in da winter. on tuesday i snow plowed from 8am to midnight and then went back out wednesday at 4am and got home at 2pm. shiit we got 15" of snow at home. i love snow i make money doin it and i still love doin it.
> *



Lol Well if I made Money I'd love Snow Too! But I'm so tired of the Cold Weather, Everything is all Slushy n Nasty


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2010, 12:11 AM~16599317
> *Lol Well if I made Money I'd love Snow Too! But I'm so tired of the Cold Weather, Everything is all Slushy n Nasty
> *


shit snow is fun i love the winter :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16599544
> *shit snow is fun i love the winter  :biggrin:
> *



Eww Noah Snowah!  lol I hate the Cold Weather I Love the Spring and Fall! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Grinded Down the Fiberglass on the Hood, then Mounted it to the Race Car, and 'Cut In' a New Hood for the another Car! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 07:47 PM~16632854
> *Grinded Down the Fiberglass on the Hood, then Mounted it to the Race Car, and 'Cut In' a New Hood for the another Car!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2010, 09:42 PM~16634608
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



What? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 16 2010, 09:45 PM~16634652
> *:wow:
> *



What? :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 06:47 PM~16632854
> *Grinded Down the Fiberglass on the Hood, then Mounted it to the Race Car, and 'Cut In' a New Hood for the another Car!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



for the another car huuuuuh :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 10:02 PM~16634911
> *What?  :happysad:
> *


Do u know what proofreading is? :uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 16 2010, 09:37 PM~16635403
> *Do u know what proofreading is?  :uh:
> *


blame it on the fumes :wow: im slow at times :happysad: or daze out :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Feb 16 2010, 10:28 PM~16635267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah I always Post-Proofread Lmao! I was going to say something else first but forgot to take out 'the.' :happysad: Since when do guys ever care about proper grammar anyways? NERDS! Lmao! :roflmao: If ya'll are going to start doing that Shit to me then I'm going to do it back, Every Little grammar mistake and Every misspelled word, I'll be there Waiting and Watching for it Lmao!


----------



## $$HUSTLER$$ (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16635799
> *Yeah yeah I always Post-Proofread Lmao! I was going to say something else first but forgot to take out 'the.'  :happysad:  Since when do guys ever care about proper grammar anyways? NERDS! Lmao! :roflmao: If ya'll are going to start doing that Shit to me then I'm going to do it back, Every Little grammar mistake and Every misspelled word, I'll be there Waiting and Watching for it Lmao!
> *




hno: hno: hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16635799
> *Yeah yeah I always Post-Proofread Lmao! I was going to say something else first but forgot to take out 'the.'  :happysad:  Since when do guys ever care about proper grammar anyways? NERDS! Lmao! :roflmao: If ya'll are going to start doing that Shit to me then I'm going to do it back, Every Little grammar mistake and Every misspelled word, I'll be there Waiting and Watching for it Lmao!
> *


Yew ain't gunna dew Chet! I'm not scered ov jew cuz yew lik duh GAYS  :angry: :happysad:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$HUSTLER$$_@Feb 17 2010, 01:46 AM~16637547
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2010, 08:17 PM~16646245
> *Lol!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2010, 02:14 AM~16637674
> *Yew ain't  gunna dew Chet! I'm not scered ov jew cuz yew lik duh GAYS      :angry:  :happysad:
> *



Chet! I Dun't even no wut u wer tryin ta say their! Oh I know that You are GAY! :cheesy: Yay Good 4 You! :biggrin: LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 17 2010, 06:45 AM~16638254
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16637674
> *Yew ain't  gunna dew Chet! I'm not scered ov jew cuz yew lik duh GAYS      :angry:  :happysad:
> *



X 2 PORFAVOR BALIVIIIT :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2010, 11:51 PM~16647810
> *X 2 PORFAVOR BALIVIIIT  :biggrin:
> *



 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2010, 11:30 PM~16647572
> *Chet! I Dun't even no wut u wer tryin ta say their! Oh I know that You are GAY!  :cheesy: Yay Good 4 You! :biggrin:  LMAO!!!!!!!
> *


im not gay!!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2010, 11:00 PM~16647893
> *  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: chingo bling :biggrin: ......u up late .... shit i just got done at the wrkshop ... :wow: ive been at it since 7 30 am im almost done with the 73 ...soon ill start my paint thread :cheesy: hows the work going


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2010, 12:11 AM~16648015
> *im not gay!!!!!!!  :happysad:
> *



Are you Sure? :happysad: Lol Im only kidding if you are!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16648033
> *Are you Sure?  :happysad: Lol Im only kidding if you are!
> *


i think so i still jump when my lady grabs my ass. but not as fast as i use too. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2010, 12:31 AM~16648259
> *i think so i still jump when my lady grabs my ass. but not as fast as i use too.  :biggrin:
> *



Lol! :cheesy: Ok Ok then He's Not Gay if Your Not Gay!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Cut In the other New Fender Today, Helped put the Tail light back on the Lexus, AND Helped Mix n Match Paint for the Saturn that I've been Cutting In the New Parts for!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16655356
> *I Cut In the other New Fender Today, Helped put the Tail light  back on the Lexus, AND Helped Mix n Match Paint for the Saturn that I've been Cutting In the New Parts for!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16656132
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Now What? Lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

are u two done :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Excellent job done. I liked it a lot. 


SuperChargers


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 10:16 PM~16656543
> *Now What? Lol
> *


 :ugh: :around:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 19 2010, 12:15 AM~16658173
> *are u two done  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Lmao! :rofl: I know he's not he'll be back for more Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 19 2010, 05:16 AM~16659438
> *Excellent job done. I liked it a lot.
> SuperChargers
> *


Thanx! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2010, 11:05 PM~16667423
> *Lmao! :rofl: I know he's not he'll be back for more Lol! :happysad:
> *


what the fucks that suppose to mean???  
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16661707
> *:ugh:  :around:
> *


 :werd: Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 11:07 PM~16667441
> *what the fucks that suppose to mean???
> :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Lol! See Your already back even Sooner than I thought! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2010, 11:09 PM~16667461
> *Lol! See Your already back even Sooner than I thought! :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i just logged on and da last fourm i was on was da paint one and i saw this right away so i had to respond right away


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 11:14 PM~16667497
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i just logged on and da last fourm i was on was da paint one and i saw this right away so i had to respond right away
> *


Lol! :loco:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2010, 11:16 PM~16667514
> *Lol!  :loco:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 11:21 PM~16667562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :tears: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16667581
> *:uh:  :tears:  :thumbsdown: :buttkick:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 11:27 PM~16667651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was the First Image? You Fail! Lol :tongue: :nono:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

fuck oh well. hey hows work goin.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16667732
> *fuck oh well. hey hows work goin.
> *


Lol! Good thanks for asking  I got to help Mix n Match Paint on Thurs! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2010, 11:56 PM~16667911
> *Lol! Good thanks for asking  I got to help Mix n Match Paint on Thurs!  :biggrin:
> *


never done that shit. man i need to work in a shop. shit i have da urge to just fix shit up!!! working at napa is just boring for me. i know in da summer when im in my garage at home working on my car or bikes its my drug it relaxes me after all da bullshite at work. theres nights i dont come in til 2 or 3 in da mornin. ill be out there by myself just welding shit or painting shit jammin to some good tunes drinking maybe a beer or 2. only bad thing is no one would even look at me cause i have no experience in there eyes. then the only guy that offered me a job as a porter in one of his shops just commited suicide on wednesday. fucker shot his wife then blew his brains out. he owned 3 diffrent body shops and was cool as hell wit me but oh well tuff shit. da president of our car club has a shop where hes workin at night i might ask him to let me do some work at night wit him just to do something. 

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2051953,...-021610.article


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 12:16 AM~16668049
> *never done that shit. man i need to work in a shop. shit i have da urge to just fix shit up!!! working at napa is just boring for me. i know in da summer when im in my garage at home working on my car or bikes its my drug it relaxes me after all da bullshite at work. theres nights i dont come in til 2 or 3 in da mornin. ill be out there by myself just welding shit or painting shit jammin to some good tunes drinking maybe a beer or 2. only bad thing is no one would even look at me cause i have no experience in there eyes. then the only guy that offered me a job as a porter in one of his shops just commited suicide on wednesday. fucker shot his wife then blew his brains out. he owned 3 diffrent body shops and was cool as hell wit me but oh well tuff shit. da president of our car club has a shop where hes workin at night i might ask him to let me do some work at night wit him just to do something.
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/2051953,...-021610.article
> *


 :uh: Omg that's Crazy! I don't even know what to say bout that! But yeah working on cars is like a Drug it like soothes me! Idk if other people are like this but I'm always thinking and worrying bout stuff like ALL The TIME No matter what I'm doing! My brain Never Ever Stops, Seriously I'm only 23 n have had Grey Hair since I was like in 8th Grade! But when I work on cars its like everything just goes away or isn't that Important, I can just focus All my Attention on what I'm doing, I love it, it's like a Stress reliever for me :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 12:41 AM~16668227
> *:uh: Omg that's Crazy! I don't even know what to say bout that! But yeah working on cars is like a Drug it like soothes me! Idk if other people are like this but I'm always thinking and worrying bout stuff like ALL The TIME No matter what I'm doing! My brain Never Ever Stops, Seriously I'm only 23 n have had Grey Hair since I was like in 8th Grade! But when I work on cars its like everything just goes away or isn't that Important, I can just focus All my Attention on what I'm doing, I love it, it's like a Stress reliever for me :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah!!!! i remember building my first lowrider bike and people askin who built da bike for you and being able to say I DID IT. that shit was awesome cause i sat there and showed them all i did. man that was another rush i felt. its like i become cocky and cheesy start strutin around like a rooster :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 12:49 AM~16668267
> *hell yeah!!!! i remember building my first lowrider bike and people askin who built da bike for you and being able to say I DID IT.  that shit was awesome cause i sat there and showed them all i did.  man that was another rush i felt. its like i become cocky and cheesy start strutin around like a rooster  :biggrin:
> *



Lol I know right Me Too! Except Not a Rooster more Like the Independent Chick Lmao!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm going to Autorama Tomorrow! Can't wait to see Rick's Bike! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 01:02 AM~16668332
> *I'm going to Autorama Tomorrow! Can't wait to see Rick's Bike!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


whos dat????


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Umm a guy at school.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 01:10 AM~16668392
> *Umm a guy at school.
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 01:11 AM~16668406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Umm No! :happysad: And your so Mean! Ass!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 01:14 AM~16668422
> *Umm No!  :happysad: And your so Mean! Ass!
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 01:16 AM~16668431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awww that's a CUTE Puppy! :cheesy: I want one! :happysad: Lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf.. i thought this was paint and body 
not love connection


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

damn i want some shit done on my cuttyyyy


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: 


any new pics :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 20 2010, 09:20 AM~16669344
> *:biggrin:
> any new pics  :cheesy:
> *


No!  I had my Camera but forgot I took out the Battery to Charge it for Dallas Autorama this Weekend :happysad: But I'll try to remember to ask n take Pix


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2010, 08:41 AM~16669205
> *wtf.. i thought this was paint and body
> not love connection
> *


not love connection this is shit talkin to someone else on layitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 12:43 PM~16670771
> *not love connection this is shit talkin to someone else on layitlow.  :biggrin:
> *


i know , just givin u a hard time..
i heard bratt like black guys..

she a niggalova
































j/p


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 20 2010, 02:50 PM~16671095
> *i know , just givin u a hard time..
> i heard  bratt like black guys..
> 
> ...


 :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: wtf


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Feb 20 2010, 08:41 AM~16669205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!:roflmao: Ya'll are Both Crazy! :loco: Lol!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Bike looks Awesome, got lots of Cool Shirts, and Cool Hot Wheels! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 20 2010, 11:12 PM~16674561
> *The Bike looks Awesome, got lots of Cool Shirts, and Cool Hot Wheels!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 21 2010, 12:32 AM~16675289
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


How do I post pics from FaceBook? Do you Know? :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16673964
> *:wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  wtf
> *


lol.. u know im a ***** right.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 01:45 AM~16675788
> *lol.. u know im a ***** right.. :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 01:45 AM~16675788
> *lol.. u know im a ***** right.. :biggrin:
> *


no shit! Damn I thought you was just a really really really dark mesican wit really really really tight curly hair. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

LMAO! :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

nikka luva huuuuuuh


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Feb 21 2010, 01:22 AM~16675976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats racist!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2010, 03:41 PM~16679644
> *hola mijo
> :roflmao:
> you a fool
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: nikka im just playing :happysad: .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so was i


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Y'all are all Too Crazy for me Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2010, 09:50 PM~16683736
> *Y'all are all Too Crazy for me Lmao! :roflmao:
> *



try me i can hang :cheesy: ....u look yummy :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 22 2010, 06:16 PM~16691296
> *try me i can hang  :cheesy: ....u look yummy  :happysad:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin: Lol But I was Talking bout you too Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Grinded the Inside of the Race Car Today, that was Fun, Especially Considering I had to Do it Thru the Roll Cage Lol! :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Still Grinding the Inside of the Race Car! lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dallas Autorama 2010 
The Custom Painted Bike Eastfield College did for the Event! 
:biggrin: :cheesy:  

































Hot Rod from the Sachse Rod Shop! Owned by one of the Teachers at Eastfield, in the Booth Next to the School's :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2010, 09:49 PM~16705885
> *Hot Rod from the Sachse Rod Shop! Owned by one of the Teachers at Eastfield, in the Booth Next to the School's  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice. my primo has one almost da same color. but hes runnin his wit out any running boards. hes 54 and grew up wit white boys so he likes hot rods :thumbsdown:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 23 2010, 10:34 PM~16706521
> *this is nice. my primo has one almost da same color. but hes runnin his wit out any running boards. hes 54 and grew up wit white boys so he likes hot rods  :thumbsdown:
> *


I know I'm not into Hot Rods that much either, but he has Some BadAss Hot Rods at his Shop. Just sent Home Steve Harvey's Cadillac Convertible it was Nicer then NICE! lol :cheesy: 

It's on my Myspace! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2010, 10:42 PM~16706656
> *I know I'm not into Hot Rods that much either, but he has Some BadAss Hot Rods at his Shop. Just sent Home Steve Harvey's Cadillac Convertible it was Nicer then NICE! lol  :cheesy:
> 
> It's on my Myspace!  :biggrin:
> *


ill check it out in a min.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16694516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 23 2010, 11:37 PM~16707575
> *
> :cheesy:
> *


Aww Don't be Sad I'm sure there are Prettier Girls in AZ anyways! Lol :cheesy: 

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well it seems the only Person who can Take Pics is the Boss, But he did get some of me working on the Race Car, I Think! Lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 28 2010, 09:07 PM~16753885
> *Well it seems the only Person who can Take Pics is the Boss, But he did get some of me working on the Race Car, I Think! Lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2010, 09:38 PM~16754289
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Sorry :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 24 2010, 08:35 PM~16716479
> *Aww Don't be Sad I'm sure there are Prettier Girls in AZ anyways! Lol :cheesy:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 1 2010, 08:38 AM~16758912
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :wow:
> *


Aww those are Cute Smileys where did you Find them? Lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mixed up the Paint for the Race car Today! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 2 2010, 11:52 PM~16779523
> *Mixed up the Paint for the Race car Today!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:02 AM~16779619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that what you think when you look at your Avi Too? Lmao!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:03 AM~16779639
> *Is that what you think when you look at your Avi Too? Lmao!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: i think of this


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:07 AM~16779681
> *:nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  i think of this
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao:  :loco:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:09 AM~16779695
> *Lmao!  :roflmao:    :loco:
> *


dont hate :biggrin: its fun :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:11 AM~16779722
> *dont hate :biggrin: its fun  :biggrin:
> *


I Know Lol J/K!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:13 AM~16779742
> *I Know Lol J/K!
> *


damn forreals you like to motorboat damn freak :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:16 AM~16779766
> *damn  forreals you like to motorboat damn freak  :wow:
> *


Maybe Oh If only you knew! lol  :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:20 AM~16779815
> *Maybe Oh If only you knew! lol   :biggrin:
> *


is that you in da pink??


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:22 AM~16779845
> *is that you in da pink??
> 
> 
> ...


Umm No I wouldn't wear Pink at least not all Pink and more then Likely I'd probably be the one having it Done to Lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:24 AM~16779863
> *Umm No I wouldn't wear Pink at least not all Pink and more then Likely I'd probably be the one having it Done to Lol!
> *


is this the real you???


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:27 AM~16779893
> *is this the real you???
> 
> 
> ...


Omg No I don't wear Glasses You Ass! What the Hell! Lol :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2010, 12:28 AM~16779906
> *Omg No I don't wear Glasses You Ass! What the Hell! Lol :tongue:
> *


well if you got a tan and some glasses maybe :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16779916
> *well if you got a tan and some glasses maybe  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Yeah I really Don't get that Dark when I Tan Lol :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:40 AM~16780035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I like that one the Best Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

some frome my collection


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 3 2010, 12:44 AM~16780102
> *some frome my collection
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :roflmao: :werd: :loco:  

Alright Night All! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 1 2010, 08:58 PM~16766311
> *Aww those are Cute Smileys where did you Find them? Lol :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 ckick on the smiley and itl take u to the site


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wet sanded the Primer on the Doors of the Race Car! And Mixed up the Paint for it Yesterday! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16782244
> *ckick on the smiley and itl take u to the site
> *


Thanx! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2010, 07:21 PM~16799360
> *Thanx!  :cheesy:
> *


  

now show some pics :cheesy: let me c if that body needs to b redone :happysad: :biggrin: :naughty: :boink: :run: :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 08:36 AM~16803885
> *
> 
> now show some pics :cheesy:  let me c if that body needs to b redone  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :naughty:  :boink:  :run:  :ninja:  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! All my Pics are on my Myspace n some on my Facebook!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2010, 06:24 PM~16808494
> *Lmao! All my Pics are on my Myspace n some on my Facebook!
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: pm or link  :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 08:02 PM~16808813
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  pm or link    :boink:
> *


Read sig :twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 07:21 PM~16808928
> *Read sig :twak:
> *



u know i dont read  break out quit holdin :angry: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 08:44 PM~16809071
> *u know i dont read    break out quit holdin  :angry:  :ninja:
> *


i aint scurred come get some nukka 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 09:21 PM~16809830
> *i aint scurred come get some nukka
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16809857
> *
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 09:44 PM~16810039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 5 2010, 11:03 PM~16810227
> *      :tears:
> *


umm sorry :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 5 2010, 08:21 PM~16808928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I leave for like 5 hrs and yall have to go n start a war on my thread! Yall should be ashamed of Yourselves! LMAO J/K!!!!!! :roflmao: Yall are too Funny! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 01:02 AM~16811244
> *Omg I leave for like 5 hrs and yall have to go n start a war on my thread! Yall should be ashamed of Yourselves! LMAO J/K!!!!!! :roflmao: Yall are too Funny!  :cheesy:
> *


Fuck that shit I ain't sayin sorry he started it. Not my fault nukka can't read


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2010, 01:53 AM~16811476
> *Fuck that shit I ain't sayin sorry he started it. Not my fault nukka can't read
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well Good Night Everyone I'm going to Bed! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had Fun Dancing with all the Kids at Today's Zumba Demo at Caldwell Elementary for their Run for Fun Event! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 01:11 AM~16811536
> *Well Good Night Everyone I'm going to Bed!  :wave:
> *



damn and u didnt envite us  me n elspock dont mind :happysad: well atleast i dont :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 7 2010, 08:39 AM~16818906
> *damn and u didnt envite us    me n elspock dont mind  :happysad:  well atleast i dont  :biggrin:
> *


hey i do mind, wait yalls turn.. after im done slppy secs is all urs


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 03:28 PM~16820765
> *hey i do mind, wait yalls turn.. after im done slppy secs is all urs
> *


who you were going first :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 7 2010, 09:39 AM~16818906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Who Said Any of Y'all would get a Turn at All! Lmao! Besides there was already a line before any of you ever started one on here lol!  J/K


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821358
> *And Who Said Any of Y'all would get a Turn at All! Lmao! Besides there was already a line before any of you ever started one on here lol!   J/K
> *


u said i could..yahoo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2010, 05:04 PM~16821427
> *u said i could..yahoo
> *


I didn't say you Could, I didn't say any thing. :tongue:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 05:11 PM~16821461
> *I said squid Could, I didn't say any thing about yall. :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2010, 05:55 PM~16821706
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :rimshot:
> *


LMAO! You're SO Funny! :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 06:00 PM~16821733
> *LMAO! You're SO Funny! :roflmao:
> *


Squid-1 everybody else-0 uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 7 2010, 06:43 PM~16822047
> *Squid-1 everybody else-0  uffin:
> *


Lol! :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16821358
> *And Who Said Any of Y'all would get a Turn at All! Lmao! Besides chawps already dun did that ,did a line and it was on...before any one on here lol!   J/K
> *


   PORFAVOR BALIIIIIIVIT :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 7 2010, 05:51 PM~16822116
> *Lol! :rofl:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 8 2010, 08:43 AM~16826493
> *    PORFAVOR BALIIIIIIVIT  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 8 2010, 11:32 AM~16827613
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2010, 09:31 PM~16833760
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Anymore pics of some of your work bratt? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got to paint the engine bay on the race car today yay! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 9 2010, 08:50 PM~16844017
> *Anymore pics of some of your work bratt? :biggrin:
> *


No at the Body Shop only the Boos can Take Pics, he said he would put the Pics of Me on a CD for me, but I probably won't get it till after we are done with the Race Car which will most likely be Early April!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16846290
> *No at the Body Shop only the Boos can Take Pics, he said he would put the Pics of Me on a CD for me, but I probably won't get it till after we are done with the Race Car which will most likely be Early April!
> *



why dot u use your cell phone and take pics , act like u texting and snap a shot :cheesy: 

we wana c  feel free to post self myspace clevage shots :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 9 2010, 10:52 PM~16846290
> *No at the Body Shop only the Boos can Take Pics, he said he would put the Pics of Me on a CD for me, but I probably won't get it till after we are done with the Race Car which will most likely be Early April!
> *


Cool cant wait to see them, so what are you doin to the race car uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 08:39 AM~16848272
> *why dot u use your cell phone and take pics , act like u texting and snap a shot  :cheesy:
> 
> we wana c    feel free to post self myspace clevage shots  :biggrin:
> *


Idk He's a very Particular Boss Guy, I'll Try But Idk how to Upload pics on my Photobucket from my Phone! Lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16849612
> *Cool cant wait to see them, so what are you doin to the race car uffin:
> *


Just what ever the Boss Man Tells me to do lol :happysad: Yesterday I sprayed the 1st coat of Paint in the Engine Bay and they Finished it as well as Inside the Trunk, Today I wet sanded all the lil spots where there was Orange Peel in the Primer, just taking care of all the lil Details before they Paint the Rest of the Body :cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

nice work! cool to see a chick get down on some paint!

i just shot my first car last week it came out allright.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 10:43 PM~16855971
> *nice work! cool to see a chick get down on some paint!
> 
> i just shot my first car last week it came out allright.
> *


Thanx! :biggrin: 

Was it that Black n Silver one with the Dallas Lowriders Airbrushed on it?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 09:48 PM~16856027
> *Thanx!  :biggrin:
> 
> Was it that Black n Silver one with the Dallas Lowriders Airbrushed on it?
> *


yea that was it . you do murals?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 10:48 PM~16856038
> *yea that was it . you do murals?
> *


 :uh: Umm Not Yet lol. :happysad: Maybe eventually I'll get there, but right now haven't been doing much custom stuff since I took the Custom paint class over the Summer last year


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 09:55 PM~16856117
> *:uh: Umm Not Yet lol.  :happysad: Maybe eventually I'll get there, but right now haven't been doing much custom stuff since I took the Custom paint class over the Summer last year
> *


oh ok well at least you said yet. you might be able to throw some on my ride one day. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 PM~16856144
> *oh ok well at least you said yet. you might be able to throw some on my ride one day.  :biggrin:
> *


Lol Yeah Some Day, But Only after I Finish My Baby First! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 10:01 PM~16856189
> *Lol Yeah Some Day, But Only after I Finish My Baby First!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


uh oh what ride you working on ? :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 11:03 PM~16856201
> *uh oh what ride you working on ? :0
> *


My Chevy Cavalier the Purple n White one in my Pix lol! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16856266
> *My Chevy Cavalier the Purple n White one in my Pix lol! :biggrin:
> *


koo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 11:11 PM~16856286
> *koo
> *


It will be once I Finish it! She'll look just like My HoK Purple Panel with the Kandy Orange Flames n Flake! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16856450
> *It will be once I Finish it! She'll look just like My HoK Purple Panel with the Kandy Orange Flames n Flake! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


sounds good!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 11:32 PM~16856565
> *sounds good!!
> *


I Think So Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2010, 10:37 PM~16856632
> *I Think So Lol! :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Mar 10 2010, 11:56 PM~16856841
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

clean work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mixed up the rest of the Paint for the Race Car, Hopefully it was enough to Paint the Rest of it! Next I'll be Mixing Paint for the Jaguar! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16855756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooh the way u tlk about paint :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 11 2010, 11:34 PM~16867052
> *u can send the pics to your email as a pic text through your phone , kinda like how u send me pics   , u gots my # just ask  :biggrin:
> ooooooh the way u tlk about paint  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:34 AM~16867052
> *u can send the pics to your email as a pic text through your phone , kinda like how u send me pics   , u gots my # just ask  :biggrin:
> ooooooh the way u tlk about paint  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Um Eww Lol! :werd:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:40 PM~16867090
> *Um Eww Lol! :werd:
> *


What are you wearing? :biggrin: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16867097
> *What are you wearing? :biggrin:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Use your Imagination!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16867113
> *Use your Imagination!
> *



:0 nada ? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16867097
> *What are you wearing? :biggrin:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 11 2010, 11:38 PM~16867079
> *:uh:
> *


 u wont understand , its only for minds alike  sup ninja , i just got home after a long day of working on cars


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:44 AM~16867121
> *:0  nada ? :cheesy:
> *


Lol! No My House is too Cold for that! :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:43 PM~16867113
> *Use your Imagination!
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2010, 11:44 PM~16867124
> *
> *


supp foo, you got the iphone jailbroken already? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:45 PM~16867136
> *Lol!  No My House is too Cold for that! :happysad:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: EVEN BETTER HARD NIPLEEEEETS :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:46 AM~16867144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16867155
> *:0  :cheesy:  EVEN BETTER HARD NIPLEEEEETS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 11 2010, 06:03 PM~16863843
> *clean work
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:47 AM~16867150
> *supp foo, you got the iphone jailbroken already? :cheesy:
> *


yes sir. :cheesy: im going to put my other one on ebay.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 PM~16867157
> *Lmao! :roflmao:
> *



check it out , getting this one ready for the good guys car show coming up , pic from earlier , im done with the body , now i gotta prime it in the morning :biggrin: 










thats a 10 second car , fucker has a beast for an engine hno: 

finished this one the other day  










b bk ama trake a showizie :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2010, 11:52 PM~16867200
> *yes sir. :cheesy: im going to put my other one on ebay.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 12 2010, 12:47 AM~16867155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Lol Y'all are Crazy! :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

*
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: down_by_law, cutebratt04*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:55 AM~16867226
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:52 AM~16867203
> *check it out , getting this one ready for the good guys car show coming up , pic from earlier , im done with the body , now i gotta prime it in the morning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice! Show me the Beast Lol! :cheesy: I Only Mean the Engine lol :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:57 PM~16867242
> *Omg Lol Y'all are Crazy! :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :h5: soo what scrackin :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16867244
> *
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: down_by_law, cutebratt04
> ...


Lol!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16867263
> *:wow: Nice! Show me the Beast Lol! :cheesy: I Only Mean the Engine lol :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:01 AM~16867273
> *:yes:  :h5: soo what scrackin :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much, I should be in Bed right now, but I'm on here lol! You?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:03 AM~16867284
> *Nothing much, I should be in Bed right now, but I'm on here lol! You?
> *














does that answer your question....





































jk....... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16867283
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What? :happysad: I want to see the Engine! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:04 AM~16867295
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867303
> *hno:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:05 AM~16867302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867311
> *WTF!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


funny huh? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 AM~16867298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:04 AM~16867300
> *What? :happysad:  I want to see the Engine! :cheesy:
> *


sureee thats what you meant :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:06 AM~16867315
> *funny huh? :biggrin:
> *


im gonna make that picture my wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16867320
> *im gonna make that picture my wallpaper :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16867327
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16867331
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:05 AM~16867302
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:09 AM~16867345
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Lol!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2010, 11:59 PM~16867263
> *:wow: Nice! Show me the Beast Lol! :cheesy: I Only Mean the Engine lol :happysad:
> *



ill take a pic after i paimnt it right now its all covered up , i put plastic over it so i dont get any bondo dust in ther  but the car even has noz and fuel cell in the trunk :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 12 2010, 01:09 AM~16867345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:06 AM~16867318
> *sureee thats what you meant :biggrin:
> *


That is what I meant! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:11 AM~16867355
> *ill take a pic after i paimnt it right now its all covered up , i put plastic over it so i dont get any bondo dust in ther    but the car even has noz and fuel cell in the trunk  :dunno:
> *


  Can't wait to see the Pics! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

im telling u homegirl , working for yourself , u cant beat that  










when u shipping the deuce to az DBL :scrutinize: u aint down


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:12 AM~16867358
> *That is what I meant!  :tongue:
> *


no one stays up till midnight to see an engine :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16867369
> *im telling u homegirl , working for yourself , u cant beat that
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:13 AM~16867369
> *im telling u homegirl , working for yourself , u cant beat that
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Bet! Nice Space! :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16867369
> *im telling u homegirl , working for yourself , u cant beat that
> 
> 
> ...


KustomBuilder alredy hooked me up with somebody thats gonna paint it :biggrin: 


*when i heard how much he was charging i was like...*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:15 AM~16867386
> *KustomBuilder alredy hooked me up with somebody thats gonna paint it  :biggrin:
> when i heard how much he was charging i was like...
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16867386
> *KustomBuilder alredy hooked me up with somebody thats gonna paint it  :biggrin:
> when i heard how much he was charging i was like...
> 
> ...



:angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: fuckit , ama shoe cute bratt what i got under my hood :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:14 AM~16867374
> *no one stays up till midnight to see an engine :scrutinize:
> *



You mean No Guys Stay up til Midnight to see an Engine! Lol!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:18 AM~16867402
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  fuckit , ama shoe cute bratt what i got under my hood  :biggrin:
> *


dont trip bro.they are going to paint it with a paint brush. :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:18 AM~16867402
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  fuckit , ama shoe cute bratt what i got under my hood  :biggrin:
> *


yeah show her your little pecker :roflmao: but make sure u go vroooom vrooom


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:18 AM~16867402
> *:angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  fuckit , ama shoe cute bratt what i got under my hood  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867409
> *yeah show her your little pecker :roflmao: but make sure u go vroooom vrooom
> *



i just wana ZOOM ZOOM ON HER BOOM BOOM :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867406
> *
> You mean No Guys Stay up til Midnight to see an Engine! Lol!
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867408
> *dont trip bro.they are going to paint it with a paint brush. :0
> *



SHIIIIIT beat my price than , i was gonna charge his ass 2500 full color change with patterns and a straight blocked body ......nimodo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Mar 12 2010, 01:19 AM~16867409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy Lol! :loco:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:21 AM~16867417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i crack up every time i c that stupic comercial kuz it looks so sexual ........


that comertial really says , practice giving head :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO ****! :|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:22 AM~16867435
> *SHIIIIIT  beat my price than , i was gonna charge his ass 2500 full color change with patterns and a straight blocked body ......nimodo
> *


hes scared of a real paint job. :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:21 AM~16867417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf is that a Sex Toy! Lol J/K


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:19 AM~16867408
> *dont trip bro.they are going to paint it with a paint brush. :0
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: 
cutebratt can throw paint on her body and roll around on my hood and trunk for all i care :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:27 AM~16867477
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> cutebratt can thow paint on her body and roll around on my hood and trunk for all i care :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:27 AM~16867477
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> cutebratt can thow paint on her body and roll around on my hood and trunk for all i care :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:24 AM~16867453
> *hes scared of a real paint job. :0
> *


 :yessad: we cant all roll a wagon like you :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:27 AM~16867477
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> cutebratt can throw paint on her body and roll around on my hood and trunk for all i care :biggrin:
> *


pics of cutebratt? :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:27 AM~16867477
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> cutebratt can thow paint on her body and roll around on my hood and trunk for all i care :biggrin:
> *


Lol Kinky! But No have you ever got paint on your body other than on your hands that Shit Burns like Crazy!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:29 AM~16867502
> *Lol Kinky! But No have you ever got paint on your body other than on your hands that Shit Burns like Crazy!
> *


dont trip all three of us can wipe of you :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:28 AM~16867490
> *:yessad: we cant all roll a wagon like you :tears:
> *


it can be yours.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:29 AM~16867499
> *pics of cutebratt? :0
> *


All my Pics are on my Myspace n only some on my Facebook!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:31 AM~16867511
> *it can be yours.
> *


 :worship: Im not worthy of such a fine automobile :worship:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:30 AM~16867506
> *dont trip all three of us can wipe of you  :cheesy:
> *



 :yes: :yes: :yes: :x:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 01:31 AM~16867513
> *All my Pics are on my Myspace n only some on my Facebook!
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:31 AM~16867513
> *All my Pics are on my Myspace n only some on my Facebook!
> *


cool just paste them on here :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:31 AM~16867513
> *All my Pics are on my Myspace n only some on my Facebook!
> *



so its bratt04? ama look


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:32 AM~16867518
> *:worship: Im not worthy of such a fine automobile :worship:
> *


for 2500 you are.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:32 AM~16867519
> * :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :x:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:33 AM~16867525
> *cool just paste them on here :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:30 AM~16867506
> *dont trip all three of us can wipe of you  :cheesy:
> *


I don't like Group Work thou, Cuz I always have to be the Leader n tell everyone what to do! Lol I perfer one on one! LMAO!!!J/K! :tongue:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:33 AM~16867529
> *x2
> *



x 3


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:33 AM~16867527
> *for 2500 you are.
> *


im sorry sir im stuck with my 62 hooptie


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:34 AM~16867532
> *I don't like Group Work thou, Cuz I always have to be the Leader n tell everyone what to do! Lol I perfer one on one! LMAO!!!J/K! :tongue:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:34 AM~16867532
> *I don't like Group Work thou, Cuz I always have to be the Leader n tell everyone what to do! Lol I perfer one on one! LMAO!!!J/K! :tongue:
> *



dont worry , we all know the drill , np talking allowed


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:35 AM~16867544
> *dont worry , we all know the drill , np talking allowed
> *


 :twak: i go first i called it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 i c you :biggrin: on myspace , right click save :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 AM~16867556
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 i c you  :biggrin:  on myspace , right click save  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
i hope your saving them to a memory card :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 12 2010, 01:36 AM~16867556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Mar 12 2010, 01:33 AM~16867525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Lol!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:37 AM~16867567
> *It takes too long!
> Damn I thought you'd be Lazy! lol
> Omg Lol!
> *



it dont let me c your pics  add to friends  do it , doit now ! :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:37 AM~16867566
> *:0
> 
> *


im gonna try to get that on my plates :cheesy: 

*HOOPTIE *:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:40 AM~16867586
> *im gonna try to get that on my plates :cheesy:
> 
> HOOPTIE :0
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:39 AM~16867579
> *it dont let me c your pics      add to friends    do it , doit now ! :biggrin:
> *


Umm I don't give in to peer pressure lol :tongue:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:40 AM~16867589
> *:0
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16867594
> *Umm I don't give in to peer pressure lol :tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:40 AM~16867586
> *im gonna try to get that on my plates :cheesy:
> 
> HOOPTIE :0
> *


My hooptie rollin', tailpipe draggin'
Heat don't work an' my girl keeps naggin'
Six-two deuce keeps rollin'
One hubcap 'cause three got stolen


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:41 AM~16867594
> *Umm I don't give in to peer pressure lol :tongue:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:42 AM~16867608
> *My hooptie rollin', tailpipe draggin'
> Heat don't work an' my girl keeps naggin'
> Six-two deuce keeps rollin'
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: u rapping all of a sudden wey :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:42 AM~16867608
> *My hooptie rollin', tailpipe draggin'
> Heat don't work an' my girl keeps naggin'
> Six-two deuce keeps rollin'
> ...


how you know my girl keeps naggin'? :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:44 AM~16867626
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  u rapping all of a sudden wey  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Bitch i thought you knew, Hes Straight outta COMPTON :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Mar 12 2010, 01:45 AM~16867637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:45 AM~16867637
> *Bitch i thought you knew, Hes Straight outta COMPTON :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 12 2010, 01:42 AM~16867603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously if y'all have Girls why y'all even Talking to me? Danny your Wife is Beautiful! :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: down_by_law, *cutebratt04*


Just you and me now


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:48 AM~16867654
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: down_by_law, cutebratt04
> Just you and me now
> ...


Eww that's his Daughter! :barf:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16867653
> *Seriously if y'all have Girls why y'all even Talking to me? Danny your Wife is Beautiful! :happysad:
> *


were not trying to sleep with you, we just wanna see u naked :happysad: 












jk............... or am i :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:43 AM~16867618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:50 AM~16867665
> *were not trying to sleep with you, we just wanna see u naked :happysad:
> jk............... or am i :naughty:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i got anew myspace friend lol :biggrin: :boink: :ninja:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16867672
> *
> *


Hey David 












:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:50 AM~16867665
> *were not trying to sleep with you, we just wanna see u naked :happysad:
> jk............... or am i :naughty:
> *


Well why don't you ask your Girl to get Naked? I know she probably look 100 times better than Me! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:48 AM~16867653
> *Seriously if y'all have Girls why y'all even Talking to me? Danny your Wife is Beautiful! :happysad:
> *



:0 :angry: :twak: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16867675
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  i got anew myspace friend lol  :biggrin:  :boink:  :ninja:
> *


TOM finally accepted your ass :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Mar 12 2010, 01:51 AM~16867675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:52 AM~16867681
> *Well why don't you ask your Girl to get Naked? I know she probably look 100 times better than Me! :happysad:
> *


post a naked picture and i'll tell you if she does look better


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 AM~16867680
> *Hey David
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :ugh: :run: :sprint:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:54 AM~16867695
> *:wow:  :ugh:  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Mar 12 2010, 01:53 AM~16867692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! that's Funny!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:52 AM~16867685
> *:0  :angry:  :twak:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Lol! :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:56 AM~16867708
> *Lmao! that's Funny!
> *


its all in good fun  PORFAVOR BALIIIIIIVIT :biggrin: , im headed to texas in a few months  gonna c some cousins where u b? :dunno:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:56 AM~16867708
> *Lmao! that's Funny!
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16867714
> *its all in good fun   PORFAVOR BALIIIIIIVIT  :biggrin:  , im headed to texas in a few months    gonna c some cousins  where u b? :dunno:
> *


Cant you read it says GARLAND :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:57 AM~16867714
> *its all in good fun   PORFAVOR BALIIIIIIVIT  :biggrin:  , im headed to texas in a few months    gonna c some cousins  where u b? :dunno:
> *


Where ever you're Not! Lol  J/K Which Month?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 01:58 AM~16867727
> *Where ever you're Not! Lol  J/K Which Month?
> *


that sounded so 7th grade. :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:58 AM~16867726
> *Cant you read it says GARLAND :uh:
> *


Lmao!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 12:58 AM~16867727
> *Where ever you're Not! Lol  J/K Which Month?
> *



dont know yet but i wana catch a car show too ,  i never been and i wana try the world famous bbq


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 12:58 AM~16867726
> *Cant you read it says GARLAND :uh:
> *



nikka thought u knew , I DONT READ WEY


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:59 AM~16867732
> *that sounded so 7th grade. :0
> *


Lol!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im out.later crack heads.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 12:59 AM~16867732
> *that sounded so 7th grade. :0
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 02:02 AM~16867751
> *im out.later crack heads.
> *


Me too!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 02:03 AM~16867754
> *Me too!
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:02 AM~16867751
> *im out.later crack heads.
> *


see ya foo, and stop dreaming about my impala


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 AM~16867759
> *see ya foo, and stop dreaming about my impala
> *


  i want a deuce :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 12 2010, 01:03 AM~16867754
> *Me too!
> *


goodnight sweet cheecks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 02:04 AM~16867759
> *see ya foo, and stop dreaming about my impala
> *


 :0 its not the impala.its that bad azz alpine you got. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 AM~16867763
> *  i want a deuce  :angry:
> *


I'll trade you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 02:04 AM~16867763
> *  i want a deuce  :angry:
> *


i were there is one in south central. :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 AM~16867765
> *:0 its not the impala.its that bad azz alpine you got. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867769
> *I'll trade you
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:05 AM~16867770
> *i were there is one in south central. :0
> *


is that English?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 12 2010, 01:06 AM~16867777
> *
> *


a week with your wife and $13,000


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 02:06 AM~16867779
> *is that English?
> *


im tierd.i dont care if i spell like im drunk.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:07 AM~16867784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what were you stepping on you look tall on that picture :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 02:08 AM~16867792
> *what were you stepping on you look tall on that picture :scrutinize:
> *


on your rust bucket 62. :0


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:08 AM~16867791
> *im tierd.i dont care if i spell like im drunk.
> *


you can be drunk with a fine bottle of Tequila :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:09 AM~16867796
> *on your rust bucket 62. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 02:09 AM~16867797
> *you can be drunk with a fine bottle of Tequila :cheesy:
> *


no way.im skuurd of that chit. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

later bro.ill hit you up in the morning.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:10 AM~16867800
> *no way.im skuurd of that chit. :0
> *


i know i saw your hands shaking when you were holding the bottle :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:10 AM~16867805
> *later bro.ill hit you up in the morning.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 12 2010, 02:10 AM~16867808
> *i know i saw your hands shaking when you were holding the bottle :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 01:11 AM~16867812
> *:0  :happysad:
> *


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

Whats up bratt, you going to the wego show?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 13 2010, 07:15 PM~16882376
> *Whats up bratt, you going to the wego show?
> *


Yep! :biggrin: Gunna go get my Tickets Tomorrow! :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16884260
> *Yep! :biggrin: Gunna go get my Tickets Tomorrow! :cheesy:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 14 2010, 12:10 AM~16884444
> *:boink:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 13 2010, 11:27 PM~16884564
> *
> *


 :happysad: whats crackin'


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16884730
> *:happysad: whats crackin'
> *


Nothing much. How bout you? :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 13 2010, 10:38 PM~16884260
> *Yep! :biggrin: Gunna go get my Tickets Tomorrow! :cheesy:
> *


ill keep an eye out for you :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 14 2010, 11:17 PM~16892023
> *ill keep an eye out for you :biggrin:
> *


Not a Stalker's eye I hope Lmao! J/k :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 14 2010, 10:27 PM~16892145
> *Not a Stalker's eye I hope Lmao! J/k :happysad:
> *


naw nothing like that :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 15 2010, 07:50 PM~16899808
> *naw  nothing like that :biggrin:
> *


Lol ok! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2010, 09:16 PM~16901817
> *Lol ok! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2010, 09:16 PM~16901817
> *Lol ok! :biggrin:
> *


TTT put some pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16910593
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


What!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 16 2010, 09:25 PM~16911849
> *TTT put some pics
> *


How can I Post Pics from my Phone on here? :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 16 2010, 09:33 PM~16912801
> *How can I Post Pics from my Phone on here? :happysad:
> *



ay llayaaaaaay photobucket i guess sne dthem to your computer , than upload to photobucket 


than click on direct link copy and paste it on the img box and there u go :biggrin: post the newds lo jk :happysad: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally bought my tickets for the 97.9 custom car show this weekend lol! Yay :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 17 2010, 08:05 PM~16921815
> *Finally bought my tickets for the 97.9 custom car show this weekend lol! Yay  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 u gonna take pics :cheesy: this thread needs some pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 18 2010, 07:24 AM~16925325
> *:0  u gonna take pics  :cheesy: this thread needs some pics
> *


Yes I will take Pics at the Show Lol cuz I actually can! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Polished up the Chrome Parts and Hand Glazed the Race Car! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2010, 07:26 PM~16931416
> *Polished up the Chrome Parts and Hand Glazed the Race Car! :biggrin:
> *


well maybe we can see pics now :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 18 2010, 08:48 PM~16931662
> *well maybe we can see pics now :biggrin:
> *


Ok for those of you Guys that have a Myspace and want to see some of the Pics I Sneaked of the Race Car Check 'em out on my Myspace page you will have to add me 1st thou  :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2010, 08:12 PM~16931940
> *Ok for those of you Guys that have a Myspace and want to see some of the Pics I Sneaked of the Race Car Check 'em out on my Myspace page you will have to add me 1st thou  :biggrin:
> *


Damn i dont have a myspace


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

omg it took me like Fucking 10 minutes to upload this to my Photobucket this is all yall gunna see on here if you want to see the other 3 pics of the Race Car then go to my Myspace Listed below FYI!Oh and let me know your from LIL or I Won't add you Lol  
:biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2010, 08:27 PM~16932145
> *omg it took me like Fucking 10 minutes to upload this to my Photobucket this is all yall gunna see on here if you want to see the other 3 pics of the Race Car then go to my Myspace Listed below FYI!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


did you spray that, it looks good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16932188
> *did you spray that, it looks good
> *


I only got to Spray the Engine Bay and Only the Boss Man goty pics of me doing so, Lol I did Match n Mix up the Paint for it thou!  :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

aaaaaah i finally uploaded the pics off my cell :biggrin: 

heres the engine , its all covered of course kuz its an expensive machine  



















i finally got dome tape on the roof  









i gotta fix a few things  


dang lets c some more of your pics homegirl :cheesy:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2010, 08:38 PM~16932279
> *I only got to Spray the Engine Bay and Only the Boss Man goty pics of me doing so, Lol I did Match n Mix up the Paint for it thou!  :cheesy:
> *


Looks reall good :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 18 2010, 11:07 PM~16933337
> *aaaaaah i finally uploaded the pics off my cell  :biggrin:
> 
> heres the engine , its all covered of course kuz its an expensive machine
> ...


 Wow that's Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 19 2010, 07:50 PM~16940716
> *Looks reall good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Fresh Outta of the Booth Painted and Cleared(Next Day)  









Co-worker Buffing the Driver's side









Chrome Parts I Polished but can't tell on my Phone  









Cowl Panel I Color Sanded  









Okay Guys those are all the Pics I Have Hope you Like!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 19 2010, 09:49 PM~16942375
> *Fresh Outta of the Booth Painted and Cleared(Next Day)
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: come polish my chrome :cheesy:





























on my caddy :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16943142
> *:cheesy:  come polish my chrome  :cheesy:
> on my caddy  :happysad:
> *


Lol ok Fly me over there Lol!  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Car Show Tomorrow! I'm going to Freeze my Ass Off but I'm Going!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Car Show was Cancelled! :tears: I Hate Snow!  :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 21 2010, 07:12 AM~16951332
> *The Car Show was Cancelled! :tears: I Hate Snow!   :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 we were on our way when we heard it was cancled


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 21 2010, 05:08 PM~16954264
> *x2 we were on our way when we heard it was cancled
> *


That Sucks!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man why couldn't Yesterday be as Beautiful as it was Today, for the Car Show?  :angry: 

Oh Well Whatever! :uh: 

Anyways the Race Car is Done and should've been Picked up Today!  :biggrin: It looks really Awesome and is a really Small Car Too, It's Cute I actually Want one Now Lol! The Boss Man even took Pics of us with it Outside since it was such a Pretty Day! Hopefully he will hurry up and put them on a CD for me so I can Post them they Look pretty Cool from what he's shown me!  :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mixed paint 4 the Jag today its a beautiful dark purple metallic! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 22 2010, 09:25 PM~16967654
> *Man why couldn't Yesterday be as Beautiful as it was Today, for the Car Show?   :angry:
> 
> Oh Well Whatever!  :uh:
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: what i say bout using that word.


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:44 PM~16980370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: what i say bout using that word.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And still no pics BRATT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16980370
> *:twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: what i say bout using that word.
> *


You Know What I Worked on the Damn Thing So I CAN Say it's Fucking CUTE if I WANT To!!!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:   Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 23 2010, 11:04 PM~16981703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  And still no pics BRATT
> *


No New Pics but there are Pics Lol!  :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2010, 09:26 PM~16991994
> *You Know What I Worked on the Damn Thing So I CAN Say it's Fucking CUTE if I WANT To!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:     Lol!
> *


damn lil touch are we? you raggin?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 24 2010, 09:28 PM~16992009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Bad I was Talking bout the Race Car Not Me thou Lol! Sorry Guys! :happysad: Myspace Listed Below Add Me Let me know your from LIL or I'm not Adding you!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16992668
> *damn lil touch are we? you raggin?
> 
> 
> *


Hell No Your Just a Pain in the Ass! Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 24 2010, 10:23 PM~16992827
> *Hell No Your Just a Pain in the Ass! Lmao!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2010, 10:27 PM~16992865
> *
> *


Yeah that's For You lol! :roflmao:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 24 2010, 09:27 PM~16992865
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Birthday is Next Thursday! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2010, 11:00 PM~17013001
> *My Birthday is Next Thursday!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17013034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 26 2010, 10:04 PM~17013034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hit it


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17013001
> *My Birthday is Next Thursday!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


happy bday britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 27 2010, 05:31 PM~17018472
> *I'd hit it
> *


LMAO!  :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Mar 27 2010, 05:38 PM~17018491
> *happy bday britt
> *


Thanks!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yay! My Birthday Present is on It's Way!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread wouldnt have made it past 2 pages if it were a dude OP.

Shit does look good though :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 29 2010, 05:53 AM~17031022
> *This thread wouldnt have made it past 2 pages if it were a dude OP.
> 
> Shit does look good though :happysad:
> *


Umm Thanks I Guess! :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 28 2010, 06:29 PM~17026748
> *Yay! My Birthday Present is on It's Way!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


what u gettin, mine is on the 15 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Mar 30 2010, 08:30 AM~17042443
> *what u gettin, mine is on the 15 :biggrin:
> *


A Buffer!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

2 More Days til My Birthday!!! 3 More Days til the Concert!!!! I Can't Wait!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 30 2010, 09:57 PM~17050300
> *2 More Days til My Birthday!!! 3 More Days til the Concert!!!! I Can't Wait!!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 30 2010, 10:12 PM~17050463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! You're Such an ASS!  :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mixed up Paint for the Chrysler 300 and scuffed up the hood and passenger door to be blended! Tomorrow is My Birthday yay!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 08:40 PM~17060169
> *Mixed up Paint for the Chrysler 300 and scuffed up the hood and passenger door to be blended! Tomorrow is My Birthday yay!!!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 10:46 PM~17062005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! LMAO! Your Such an Ass!!! Lol  :roflmao:  :uh: :tears:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 10:56 PM~17062144
> *OMG!!!! LMAO! Your Such an Ass!!! Lol   :roflmao:    :uh:  :tears:
> *


its midnight here so


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 11:00 PM~17062216
> *its midnight here so
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Eww You Can Keep That!!! Lol but Thanx for the B-Day wishes!  :happysad:  :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 11:04 PM~17062277
> *Lol Eww You Can Keep That!!! Lol but Thanx for the B-Day wishes!   :happysad:    :cheesy:
> *


hey dont be rude!! its ur present!!! I was grinding some metal so i got some nice black ones


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 11:05 PM~17062290
> *hey dont be rude!! its ur present!!! I was grinding some metal so i got some nice black ones
> *


Eww that is so Gross! Don't you Hate when you Blow your Nose and see all that Shit!!! Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2010, 11:08 PM~17062317
> *Eww that is so Gross! Don't you Hate when you Blow your Nose and see all that Shit!!! Lmao! :roflmao:
> *


yeah especially the next mornin cause after you blow ur nose u get that stench in ur nose.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 31 2010, 11:09 PM~17062330
> *yeah especially the next mornin cause after you blow ur nose u get that stench in ur nose.
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a Great Birthday Today! And Finally got the CD with all the Pics of ME Working on the Race Car Yay!!! Will Post em up on Saturday or Sunday Cuz Tomorrow Night I'm going to the Alicia Keys Concert Yay I Can't Wait!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Alright Guys the Pics you have been Waiting a Long Time for will be Posted in about an Hour or to in here in bout 30 Min on My Myspace and still deciding whether to post them on My Facebook might just post the pics Im in on there lol takes Too Long!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17088306
> *Alright Guys the Pics you have been Waiting a Long Time for will be Posted in about an Hour or to in here in bout 30 Min on My Myspace and still deciding whether to post them on My Facebook might just post the pics Im in on there lol takes Too Long!!!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


get broadband


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2010, 09:45 PM~17088497
> *get broadband
> *


I don't have Dial Up lol the Process Takes Too Long! On Facebool can only upload like 5 Pics at one time but have to Browse for them one by one!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok Get Ready I'm bout to Start Posting! Finally uploaded all the Pics to Photobucket lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Before Pics! Before I Started Working there too!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

More Pics Before I Started Working at the Body Shop


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ME Grinding out the Rust on the Rocker Panel!  :cheesy: 








See them Sparks Flying cuz I'm on Fire!! lol j/k Not Literally at least  








Ready for Epoxy!
































Luis Fiberglassing the Deck Lid








Epoxy
















ME Sanding the Filler in the Engine Bay!  :cheesy: 









Luis Sanding








Luis Spraying Epoxy
























ME Wet Sanding the Edges of the Door


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

bout faaaaauwking time :cheesy: :boink: :drama: nice pics , wheres the rest :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I mostly Grinded Out the Inside of the Car. It was a pain in my Ass Litterally! I had to Straddle the Transmission Tunnel AND Reach thru the Roll Cage to Grind the Back of the Car, But it Looks Pretty Good I Think!  :cheesy: 








































Luis Painting the Trunk








Get Ready Next are More Pics of ME!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 11:27 PM~17089255
> *bout faaaaauwking time  :cheesy:  :boink:  :drama: nice pics , wheres the rest  :scrutinize:
> *


Yeah they are Coming it just takes so Fucking Long to Post them on here Lmao! And why do You Care You Already Saw them All on Myspace Lol!   :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ME Painting the Engine Bay!!!  :biggrin: :cheesy: 
















































































:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kit for the Rockers
























Epoxy'd
















Moldings for the Wheel Wells that I also Wet Sanded! :cheesy: 
















Luis Painting them Satin Black


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ME n the Race Car! :cheesy: 
























































Owner of the Race Car 









Just the Race Car! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
































































Hope You Like the Pics!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2010, 10:40 PM~17089393
> *Yeah they are Coming it just takes so Fucking Long to Post them on here Lmao! And why do You Care You Already Saw them All on Myspace Lol!    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :boink: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice job bratt, looks great !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 02:21 AM~17090507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 4 2010, 12:06 AM~17089624
> *:biggrin:  :boink:  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol Your So Funny!  :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2010, 10:38 PM~17089368
> *I mostly Grinded Out the Inside of the Car. It was a pain in my Ass Litterally! I had to Straddle the Transmission Tunnel AND Reach thru the Roll Cage to Grind the Back of the Car, But it Looks Pretty Good I Think!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work Chica! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Apr 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17104181
> *Nice work Chica! :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

he;s like ooooh yeah :boink: :run: :naughty:  :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
i seee him giving u the eye  :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 6 2010, 08:11 AM~17110538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol No He's Not He's Married! Like You! Lol He's a Good Guy always gives me tips on stuff


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

TTT for the homegirl :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Apr 8 2010, 02:05 PM~17135312
> *TTT for the homegirl :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

nice work bro!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 8 2010, 09:39 PM~17139487
> *nice work bro!
> *


Lol Thanx! But I'm Not a Bro Lol! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

gloves for grinding? god ur such a girl!!! :biggrin: 




















good job


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2010, 10:25 PM~17140080
> *gloves for grinding?  god ur such a girl!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Omg they Kept my Hands Warm It was fucking Cold as Hell Do you Not See How MANY Layers I was Wearing at least like 4! Lmao! Shut Up! But Thanx! :angry: :happysad: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17140143
> *Omg they Kept my Hands Warm It was fucking Cold as Hell Do you Not See How MANY Layers I was Wearing at least like 4! Lmao! Shut Up! But Thanx! :angry:  :happysad:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


well miss thang latex gloves really dont keep ur hands that warm. you need to look into buying some mechanix brand fabricator gloves. they run about 40 or 50 but shit they are worth every penny. you can even weld wit them. only pair of gloves i will ever buy again. :biggrin: if you want some let me know ill check at work and see how much we pay for them and ill hook you up  
oh yeah and it keeps ur hand warm when u are using air tools


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 8 2010, 10:41 PM~17140322
> *well miss thang latex gloves really dont keep ur hands that warm. you need to look into buying some mechanix brand fabricator gloves. they run about 40 or 50 but shit they are worth every penny. you can even weld wit them. only pair of gloves i will ever buy again.  :biggrin:  if you want some let me know ill check at work and see how much we pay for them and ill hook you up
> oh yeah and it keeps ur hand warm when u are using air tools
> 
> ...


Lol Haven't been Called Miss Thang in a While! But Thanks for the Info, I'll check around see what they are going for ok Mr.  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 10:52 PM~17140464
> *Lol Haven't been Called Miss Thang in a While! But Thanks for the Info, I'll check around see what they are going for ok Mr.  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  amazon has them for 35 bucks 
http://www.amazon.com/Mechanix-MFG-05-010-...e/dp/B0007QOTNQ


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17140412
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 08:42 PM~17139532
> *Lol Thanx! But I'm Not a Bro Lol!  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :drama: :naughty:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: good job :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 9 2010, 08:04 AM~17143050
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :drama:  :naughty:
> *


 :uh: Hey That's Not Funny! :tears: :tongue: :roflmao: Lol!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2010, 07:18 PM~17147639
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2010, 10:42 PM~17139532
> *Lol Thanx! But I'm Not a Bro Lol!  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


I know, Force of habit! :twak: Keep up the good work!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 9 2010, 08:21 AM~17143141
> *:thumbsup: good job :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 9 2010, 09:09 PM~17148656
> *I know, Force of habit!  :twak: Keep up the good work!!
> *


Lol it's ok  Thanx!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

body work is an art by itself , im too clumsy for that , lol
great work !


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Apr 10 2010, 01:51 PM~17152881
> *body work is an art by itself , im too clumsy for that , lol
> great work !
> *


Lol! Thanx! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 11 2010, 08:40 AM~17158579
> *:happysad:
> *


Lol What? :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 3 2010, 11:05 PM~17089609
> *ME n the Race Car! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 nice work bratt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 11 2010, 04:35 PM~17161023
> *x2 nice work bratt :biggrin:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2010, 03:37 PM~17161043
> *Thanx!  :biggrin:
> *


o and you look good in the pics too :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 13 2010, 09:14 AM~17177532
> *o and you look good in the pics too :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Lol Thank You You're So Sweet! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2010, 04:22 PM~17181992
> *Lol Thank You You're So Sweet!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :boink: :x:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 13 2010, 05:55 PM~17182406
> *:boink:  :x:
> *


And You're Just Craazy!!! Lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2010, 07:05 PM~17183896
> *And You're Just Craazy!!! Lol!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :run: Ive been hearing that alot lately :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 PM~17185683
> *:run: Ive been hearing that alot lately :happysad:
> *


Lol So then it Must Be True Lmao! J/K :happysad: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mixed up Paint for the 86' El Camino Today!  :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Trying to upload Pics of the El Camino so I Can Freakin Post them on here!!!! Lol!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The 86' El Camino been trying to Match the Paint for at the Body Shop!  :happysad: 








































































:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

This was My Paint Mishap Back when I did the Piggy! Lmao!:roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Apr 4 2010, 01:52 AM~17090374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I Found them!!! 
The Piggy before I TRIED To Flake it! :happysad: 








Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!  
















































And Now the Flake is Finally on the Piggy lol I had to Pour it in my hand and blow it on the Pig while my Teacher Sprayed DBC500 on it to make the Flake Stick!!! LMAO!!! :biggrin: 
















:cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!  











:0 :0 :0 :wow: :nicoderm:  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 16 2010, 06:53 AM~17210624
> *Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 16 2010, 07:53 AM~17210624
> *Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!
> 
> 
> ...


OMG You're Bad lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 16 2010, 02:28 PM~17213649
> *:wow:  :boink:
> *


Omg you're Bad Too! :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 16 2010, 06:53 AM~17210624
> *Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!
> 
> 
> ...


let me find out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 18 2010, 11:04 PM~17233282
> *let me find out :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Let you Find Out What?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 16 2010, 05:55 PM~17215821
> *Omg you're Bad Too!  :happysad:
> *


  :naughty: 

 soo, have any pics of you in the wet shirt when you were removing the flake from your face and shirt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 19 2010, 05:59 PM~17240084
> *  :naughty:
> 
> soo, have any pics of you in the wet shirt when you were removing the flake from your face and shirt :biggrin:
> *


Nope! Lol!  I didnt remove any from my shirt just my Arms and Face lol and even if I did get wet I was wearing a Black T-Shirt Silly, you wouldn't be able to see anything anyways lol!  :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 19 2010, 04:33 PM~17239820
> *Let you Find Out What?
> *


that you been putting in some extra work :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 19 2010, 09:40 PM~17242570
> *that you been putting in some extra work :biggrin:
> *


Lol Those were from a while back thou lol! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17243122
> *Lol Those were from a while back thou lol!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah ok :biggrin: , naw its cool that a girl get dirty every once and awhile, so you still working on the el comino?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

love the el camino's. they still make them here in australia. front of a gto, back of a truck. its like a mullet, business at the front party at the back...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

nice can of worms you opened with the multiple tit shots. reminds me of this. dont do that with your gun... 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNIqArJj8Eo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNIqArJj8Eo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 19 2010, 10:44 PM~17243566
> *yeah ok :biggrin: , naw its cool that a girl get dirty every once and awhile, so you still working on the el comino?
> *


Yep Today Started trying to match the Paint to the Light Met Blue!  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 20 2010, 12:28 AM~17244607
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 20 2010, 01:57 AM~17244998
> *nice can of worms you opened with the multiple tit shots. reminds me of this. dont do that with your gun...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNIqArJj8Eo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNIqArJj8Eo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


LMAO! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg these are from a long time ago too lol I saw them on my Friend's Myspace and decided to Post them! Show you Boys how a Real Woman Welds in a Floor Pan Lol! Just FYI My side (the Driver's Side) was way Worse then the Passenger's Side the Rust was Nasty! :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Sitting on the Driver Side with a Sharpie tracing where the Floor Pan hits to check how much more I needed to Cut   








That's me in the Back Ground V by the 66' Mustang bout to Weld!  :cheesy: 








That's ME!!! See them Sparks! Hell Yeah!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 15 2009, 09:58 PM~15094617
> *This is what I did in my custom paint class at Eastfield College over the summer let me know what you think! =)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

dang girl. u r truelly talented... u r doing work as a newbie that some of these cats thats been in this game for awhile.. u have a true talent and pooolease dont give up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 PM~17253268
> *dang girl. u r truelly talented... u r doing work as a newbie that some of these cats thats been in this game for awhile.. u have a true talent and pooolease dont give up
> *


I Won't Give Up I Promise! I Just got to Push Myself to Start Practicing lol! Cuz When I Grow Up I wanna be just like You, But Still a Girl Lmao! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 07:17 PM~17252644
> *Omg these are from a long time ago too lol I saw them on my Friend's Myspace and decided to Post them! Show you Boys how a Real Woman Welds in a Floor Pan Lol! Just FYI My side (the Driver's Side) was way Worse then the Passenger's Side the Rust was Nasty! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Sitting on the Driver Side with a Sharpie tracing where the Floor Pan hits to check how much more I needed to Cut
> 
> ...


are you sure thats you weldin wright their, next time weld without a hood so we can actually see its you :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 07:17 PM~17252644
> *Omg these are from a long time ago too lol I saw them on my Friend's Myspace and decided to Post them! Show you Boys how a Real Woman Welds in a Floor Pan Lol! Just FYI My side (the Driver's Side) was way Worse then the Passenger's Side the Rust was Nasty! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Sitting on the Driver Side with a Sharpie tracing where the Floor Pan hits to check how much more I needed to Cut
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 come weld for me :cheesy: giiiiitn duuuurty :naughty:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 19 2010, 05:03 PM~17240120
> *Nope! Lol!   I didnt remove any from my shirt just my Arms and Face lol and even if I did get wet I was wearing a Black T-Shirt Silly, you wouldn't be able to see anything anyways lol!   :happysad:
> *


we would've seen hard nipples :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 21 2010, 12:32 AM~17255899
> *are you sure thats you weldin wright their, next time weld without a hood so we can actually see its you :biggrin:
> *


What? I am Not Welding without My Helment on lol I like being able to See 20/20 Thank You!  :twak: :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 21 2010, 07:30 AM~17256901
> *:0  :0  :0  come weld for me  :cheesy:  giiiiitn duuuurty  :naughty:
> *


Lol Ok What you got for Me to Weld? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 21 2010, 03:37 PM~17261142
> *we would've seen hard nipples :happysad:
> *


Omg you're So Bad and So Crazy! Lol  :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2010, 04:06 PM~17261953
> *What? I am Not Welding without My Helment on lol I like being able to See 20/20 Thank You!   :twak:  :tongue:
> *


You will be alright just be ready to be up all night :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17269184
> *You will be alright just be ready to be up all night :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol yeah with Potatoes over my Eyes! Lmao! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 21 2010, 04:07 PM~17261978
> *Lol Ok What you got for Me to Weld?  :cheesy:
> *



do u really have to ask :biggrin: :boink: :naughty: lol ....i remember in auto class back like 6 years ago there were some chicks in the class and they got down too, i always thouht that was cool ...keep up the good work .....

so hopw did u get that job did u ask tham , did they trip out like WTF ..do tell :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 08:23 PM~17275334
> *do u really have to ask  :biggrin:  :boink:  :naughty: lol ....i remember in auto class back like 6 years ago there were some chicks in the class and they got down too, i always thouht that was cool ...keep up the good work .....
> 
> so hopw did u get that job did u ask tham , did they trip out like WTF  ..do tell  :cheesy:
> *


Lmao! Thanx!
The School Project you mean? I did that at School, the Instructors assigned Two of the Best and Hardest Working Students to the 66' Mustang. Lol Me of Course and my Bud Rob he's the one I Borrowed the Pics from on his Myspace!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2010, 05:08 PM~17274182
> *Lol yeah with Potatoes over my Eyes! Lmao!  :happysad:
> *


Hell no i hate that feeling


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 22 2010, 09:44 PM~17276114
> *Hell no i hate that feeling
> *


So What you'd rather have your Eyes Burning and feel like they have Sand in them than to put Potatoes over your Eyes or does it make you feel **** lol to put something over your eyes?


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2010, 08:52 PM~17276203
> *So What you'd rather have your Eyes Burning and feel like they have Sand in them than to put Potatoes over your Eyes or does it make you feel **** lol to put something over your eyes?
> *


No bratt i rather have my weldin hood on and avoid all that shit cause that shit is no fun at all, :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 22 2010, 10:15 PM~17276438
> *No bratt i rather have my weldin hood on and avoid all that shit cause that shit is no fun at all, :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Well see then how do you expect me to Weld without my helment on lol Gosh! :happysad: :twak:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2010, 10:01 PM~17276949
> *Well see then how do you expect me to Weld without my helment on lol Gosh!  :happysad:  :twak:
> *


I was just playin with you bratt. Now if you want to weld without a hood then go ahead........ let me know how it goes :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 23 2010, 07:55 PM~17284489
> *I was just playin with you  bratt. Now if you want to weld without a hood then go ahead........ let me know how it goes :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :happysad: :loco:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2010, 08:32 PM~17285280
> *Lol! :happysad:  :loco:
> *


but you do need to post up a pic of just you :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17291187
> *but you do need to post up a pic of just you :biggrin:
> *


Like Just Me Not Working or What? Not Doing Any Nude/Cleavage Pics so Don't Even Ask! :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 24 2010, 11:18 PM~17292959
> *Like Just Me Not Working or What? Not Doing Any Nude/Cleavage Pics so Don't Even Ask!  :happysad:
> *


i just ment a pic of you but if you want to post some nude then go ahead :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 25 2010, 09:59 AM~17294775
> *i just ment a pic of you but if you want to post some nude then go ahead :biggrin:
> *


Here you go No Nudes thou lol! Yall Need to get a Myspace or Facebook if yall want to see more cuz This is All You're Getting lol so Stop Asking!  
































































Okay Now Stop Asking!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:25 PM~17297365
> *Here you go No Nudes thou lol! Yall Need to get a Myspace or Facebook if yall want to see more cuz This is All You're Getting lol so Stop Asking!
> 
> 
> ...


do you have a kink in yo neck??? or is that ur gangsta lean :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2010, 06:27 PM~17297837
> *do you have a kink in yo neck??? or is that ur gangsta lean  :biggrin:
> *


Lol Yeah that's My Gangsta Lean Duh! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol   
































































There we go that's Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: You look better then my paint and boby guy. I need to move shops.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 25 2010, 07:31 PM~17298347
> *:wow:  :biggrin: You look better then my paint and boby guy. I need to move shops.
> *


Lol Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

I likes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17298903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Thanx!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17298903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your looking under da bed look :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 25 2010, 09:40 PM~17300164
> *your looking under da bed look  :uh:
> *


Lmao lol yeah that's what the Monsters under my bed see lol!  :roflmao:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


You got some pretty eyes, and why get a myspace and face book when we got L.I.L :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 25 2010, 10:08 PM~17300688
> *You got some pretty eyes, and why get a myspace and face book when we got L.I.L  :biggrin:
> *


Lol Thanx! Cuz I have Tons more Pics on there and I'm Not Posting Any More on Here lol!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Apr 25 2010, 06:31 PM~17298347
> *:wow:  :biggrin: You look better then my paint and boby guy. I need to move shops.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: why u checking out your paint n body guy :uh: :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2010, 08:12 AM~17303452
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  why u checking out your paint n body guy  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Really you ASS. Does your P&B guy have TITS?..


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 09:14 PM~17300788
> *Lol Thanx! Cuz I have Tons more Pics on there and I'm Not Posting Any More on Here lol!
> *


well it sucks that i dont have a myspace or a face book but good thing that you posted up some pics, i wish i could had met you at the beat show but we all know that Texas has some fucked up weather, you still working on the el comino?


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Apr 26 2010, 07:12 AM~17303452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 26 2010, 12:59 PM~17306417
> *well it sucks that i dont have a myspace or a face book but good thing that you posted up some pics, i wish i could had met you at the beat show but we all know that Texas has some fucked up weather, you still working on the el comino?
> *


I know right! Damn Texas Weather lol! :angry: Nope the El Camino is Gone!  :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 26 2010, 01:47 PM~17306954
> *:cheesy:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Apr 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17311707
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17311919
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

here comes the cheesy pick up line. "dam girl where you get them shirt and jeans, donk bubble and box magazine?""cause yo shit is straight donked."


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 27 2010, 04:19 AM~17315330
> *here comes the cheesy pick up line. "dam girl where you get them shirt and jeans, donk bubble and box magazine?""cause yo shit is straight donked."
> *


Lol I don't Speak Fluent Lowrider yet, but is that Good or Bad? What Does "Donked" Mean I've seen it a lot on LIL?  :happysad:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

he wants to put it in d pooper


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Apr 27 2010, 06:15 PM~17322493
> *he wants to put it in d pooper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

whoa whoa, sodomy is a serious crime. but its soo worth the time..... mmmmmmmmm...... brown eyes....... :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

btw where you get the idea of ass rape, i was making a comment about big titties with ass to match... :dunno: anywho....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs+Apr 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17322493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG All You Guys Are Crazy! Lmao  :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

well ill make it simple and understandable, your a very pretty woman :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Apr 29 2010, 10:15 PM~17347373
> *well ill make it simple and understandable, your a very pretty woman :biggrin:
> *


Aww Thank You lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:h5: internet sexual harassment :h5:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, and I thought you looked cute in the pictures where you spilled flakes on yourself. (Sorry for the Off Topic comment) I'd defiantly hit it.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2010, 03:15 AM~17349136
> *:h5: internet sexual harassment  :h5:
> *


 :roflmao:  :loco:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 30 2010, 05:05 AM~17349252
> *Damn, and I thought you looked cute in the pictures where you spilled flakes on yourself.  (Sorry for the Off Topic comment) I'd defiantly hit it.
> *


Lol Thanx! Even if it is an Off Topic Kinda Comment lol! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2010, 07:00 AM~17349544
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17353689
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol!  :run:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17356738
> *wut up :wow:
> *


Lol Hey How have you been?  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Apr 30 2010, 04:05 AM~17349252
> *Damn, and I thought you looked cute in the pictures where you spilled flakes on yourself.  (Sorry for the Off Topic comment) I'd defiantly hit it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 1 2010, 08:39 PM~17361893
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Lol your so Funny! :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2010, 03:28 PM~17361062
> *Lol Hey How have you been?   :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


im doin good.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 1 2010, 10:29 PM~17362550
> *im doin good.. :thumbsup:
> *


Good!  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17362397
> *Lol your so Funny!  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 1 2010, 10:39 PM~17362621
> *:yes:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

im starting a smilies only thread...  :twak: :angry: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :burn: :barf: :werd: :run: :drama: :drama: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17363024
> *im starting a smilies only thread...    :twak:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :barf:  :werd:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:
> *



:scrutinize: :nicoderm: :| :rant: :yes: :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2010, 11:28 PM~17363024
> *im starting a smilies only thread...    :twak:  :angry:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :burn:  :barf:  :werd:  :run:  :drama:  :drama:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:
> *



Lol on My Thread lol? :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :rant: :h5:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 2 2010, 01:28 AM~17363619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy Boys!  :loco: :no: :werd:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 2 2010, 09:07 PM~17368680
> *:ugh:
> *


Lol What? :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i bet your boss has you doing alot of rocker panels. so he can sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor. :naughty: :boink: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread is already like 20 pages of inappropriateness. im predicting the rest of it will be too. every dude on this site is Al Bundy. :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cammeron12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely paints.....
And wonderful collection...

___________
VGA Cable
XLR Cable


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

i like this gurl cuz she for sure know hows to take a joke and keep it funky  
You cool with me ma.


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 3 2010, 10:24 PM~17371413
> *i like this gurl cuz she for sure know hows to take a joke and keep it funky
> You cool with me ma.
> *


 its a prerequisite for women in this trade. the ones that dont play along are the ones that find them selves changing careers. 

but i agree you cool too brat :thumbsup: keep up the good work...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 3 2010, 02:46 AM~17370970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx I Will! :biggrin: :cheesy: Just FYI it's Bratt with 2 T's lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cammeron12_@May 3 2010, 04:03 AM~17371074
> *Lovely paints.....
> And wonderful collection...
> 
> ...


Thanx!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 3 2010, 06:24 AM~17371413
> *i like this gurl cuz she for sure know hows to take a joke and keep it funky
> You cool with me ma.
> *


Lol Thanx! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 3 2010, 10:35 AM~17372771
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2010, 04:48 PM~17377291
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bratt with 2 T's. What you been up to?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 3 2010, 08:40 PM~17379577
> *Whats up bratt with 2 T's.  What you been up to?
> *


Lol Nothing much. How bout you? :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2010, 08:07 PM~17380109
> *Lol Nothing much. How bout you?  :biggrin:
> *


Working on my fleetwood hope to get it out by this summer uffin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 3 2010, 01:49 AM~17370978
> *this thread is already like 20 pages of inappropriateness. im predicting the rest of it will be too. every dude on this site is Al Bundy.  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Shut up PEG! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 4 2010, 01:36 PM~17388019
> *Working on my fleetwood hope to get it out by this summer uffin:
> *


Cool have you posted any pics of your work on it so far? :cheesy:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17393332
> *Cool have you posted any pics of your work on it so far?  :cheesy:
> *


nope i just bought me a camera and i just started taking pics of it, so far i have got all 4 holes cut for the cylinders and about to work on the setup next, ima have to figure out how to post pics too


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 4 2010, 10:00 PM~17393452
> *nope i just bought me a camera and i just started taking pics of it, so far i have got all 4 holes cut for the cylinders and about to work on the setup next, ima have to figure out how to post pics too
> *


Cool Sounds Good can't wait to the Pics lol! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 4 2010, 10:01 PM~17393454
> *:drama:
> *


Lol!  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 4 2010, 09:45 AM~17377235
> *Oh so they're Married With Children n Sit on the Couch with their Hand Down their Pants Lmao!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   *


i know i do... :naughty: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 5 2010, 01:47 AM~17396056
> *i know i do...  :naughty:  :h5:
> *


Lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> There we go that's Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :boink: :boink: :run: :naughty: :x:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> > There we go that's Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :boink: :boink: :run: :naughty: :x:
> 
> 
> x2 :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > There we go that's Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> > :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :boink: :boink: :run: :naughty: :x:
> 
> 
> Omg Thanks Danny Now everyone is going to be Quoting this Pic Again lol :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 6 2010, 01:06 PM~17409992
> *x2 :h5:
> *


lol See! lol :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2010, 05:18 PM~17412467
> *lol See! lol  :happysad:
> *


I guess we have to admitt that the Bratt with two t's looks damn good :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 6 2010, 07:18 AM~17408257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## llisyspa67 (May 3, 2010)

The color combination is very beautiful. just look at my first painting ....










____________________________
Wine Investment
Fine Wine Investment


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17412454
> *Omg Thanks Danny Now everyone is going to be Quoting this Pic Again lol :tongue:
> *


dam girl yo daddy must have been a meat burglar cause it look like he stole 2 christmas hams and stuff them down the back of yo dress... :yes:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2010, 05:17 PM~17412454
> *Omg Thanks Danny Now everyone is going to be Quoting this Pic Again lol :tongue:
> *



:happysad:  right click save :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 6 2010, 08:48 PM~17413872
> *I guess we have to admitt that the Bratt with two t's looks damn good :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Lol Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 6 2010, 10:16 PM~17414928
> *:wow:  :drama:
> *


Lol! :wave: :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 7 2010, 01:49 AM~17416394
> *dam girl yo daddy must have been a meat burglar cause it look like he stole 2 christmas hams and stuff them down the back of yo dress...  :yes:
> *


Omg where do you get these Corny Lines from they're pretty freaking funny lol! :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 7 2010, 07:22 AM~17417249
> *:happysad:    right click save  :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by llisyspa67_@May 6 2010, 11:56 PM~17415982
> *The color combination is very beautiful. just look at my first painting ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 8 2010, 03:49 PM~17425469
> *Omg where do you get these Corny Lines from they're pretty freaking funny lol! :roflmao:
> *


haven't you seen the movie ladies man


----------



## cammeron12 (Apr 17, 2010)

My first time doing custom work was a painting.....
That was not so nice....
But color combination was good also it was very confusing......

_______
Search Engine Optimisation London


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17425447
> *Lol!  :wave:  :run:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love Snoopy......... :cheesy: 



can i pet him :naughty:


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 7 2010, 01:49 AM~17416394
> *dam girl yo daddy must have been a meat burglar cause it look like he stole 2 christmas hams and stuff them down the back of yo dress...  :yes:
> *




:roflmao: 

hahaha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 8 2010, 02:54 AM~17426424
> *haven't you seen the movie ladies man
> *


No!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2010, 01:42 PM~17428400
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2010, 01:42 PM~17428400
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2010, 03:33 PM~17428820
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17428984
> *I love Snoopy......... :cheesy:
> can i pet him :naughty:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cammeron12_@May 8 2010, 03:55 AM~17426511
> *My first time doing custom work  was  a painting.....
> That was not  so nice....
> But color combination  was good  also it  was  very confusing......
> ...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 05:50 PM~17298029
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:x: Damn looking good, can i offer you an internship at my paintshop in europe? :biggrin: You have skills haha


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

i finally figured out whats wrong with this pic....


































































your shirt is on......... :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 9 2010, 01:11 PM~17434929
> *i finally figured out whats wrong with this pic....
> 
> 
> ...


Omg this isn't a Girls Gone Wild Thread it's My Paint Thread lol! :rofl:  :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you do on the weekends Bratt? do you have a ride that your going to fixs for yourself


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> ME Grinding out the Rust on the Rocker Panel!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> ME n the Race Car! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 9 2010, 06:04 PM~17436682
> *What do you do on the weekends Bratt? do you have a ride that your going to fixs for yourself
> *


Well I did but Now the engine is shot and I'm gunna have to buy a new car. I don't know how to work on engines  I was half way done with it just didn't have a place to work on it lol :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > Me after I Got Flaked lol I already washed off the Paint on My Arms, which you can kinda see where it Stopped on My Sleeve lol as well as the Small Specs on My Face Everyone was so Worried about lol!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 10 2010, 06:49 PM~17446866
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

Very nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACSAM_@May 10 2010, 09:17 PM~17448670
> *Very nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17446183
> *Well I did but Now the engine is shot and I'm gunna have to buy a new car. I don't know how to work on engines  I was half way done with it just didn't have a place to work on it lol :uh:
> *


what kind of car?


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wow: awesome work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> > ME n the Race Car! :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 10 2010, 09:55 PM~17449121
> *what kind of car?
> *


96 Chevy Cavalier :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@May 11 2010, 07:47 AM~17452045
> *:wow: awesome work!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 11 2010, 08:44 AM~17452429
> *nice work.......oh yeah and i would totally bend u over the hood of that car......i'm just saying.......sorry off topik takes over every now and then.
> *


Omg Lol!  :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 11 2010, 06:49 PM~17458427
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17458715
> *Omg Lol!   :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2010, 08:23 PM~17206492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look like you spit when you shoulda swallowed :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm Getting a New 2010 Chevy Malibu!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 13 2010, 03:31 PM~17480257
> *I'm Getting a New 2010 Chevy Malibu!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Picking up My Malibu Tomorrow!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 13 2010, 05:31 PM~17480257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@May 14 2010, 09:40 PM~17494767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

2010 malibu wtf? you serious? wheres the nostalgia? the flavor? hope you got a classic project going on the side.... :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 14 2010, 10:49 PM~17495274
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 14 2010, 11:16 PM~17495493
> *2010 malibu wtf? you serious? wheres the nostalgia? the flavor? hope you got a classic project going on the side.... :thumbsup:
> *


No I was in the Middle of Painting My Cavalier before she died on me lol, but not anymore I might do some pinstipping on my New Car one of these days lol  :cheesy:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@May 15 2010, 10:27 PM~17501962
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got My New Malibu!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2010, 10:29 PM~17501977
> * Got My New Malibu!!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 15 2010, 09:24 PM~17501934
> *No I was in the Middle of Painting My Cavalier before she died on me lol, but not anymore I might do some pinstipping on my New Car one of these days lol   :cheesy:
> *


do you know how to pinstrip?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 04:31 PM~17503160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 16 2010, 12:31 AM~17503160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 16 2010, 08:45 AM~17504610
> *do you know how to pinstrip?
> *


Yeah a little bit lol  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@May 16 2010, 02:57 PM~17506810
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 16 2010, 07:39 PM~17509211
> *Yeah a little bit lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i want som pin strips on the cadillac that im working on let me see some of your work BRATT :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 16 2010, 10:07 PM~17510264
> *i want som pin strips on the cadillac that im working on let me see some of your work BRATT :biggrin:
> *


Lol the only Pinstripping I did was on my HoK Purple Panel with the Kandy Orane Flames with the Flake I Stripped the outline of the Flames in Blue n Green an did some curly q's on the sides


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 3 2009, 12:33 AM~15255500
> *Ok I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger so here are the pics of my Panels Again lol from my Custom Paint Class I took at Eastfield this Summer!!!  :biggrin:
> Silver Base N Flake w/ HoK Orange Kandy on top
> 
> ...


^This is my Pinstripping the only thing I've done so far lol^ :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 16 2010, 07:34 PM~17509173
> *MMMMMMMMMM I Like Things in my Mouth :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 16 2010, 09:32 PM~17510628
> *^This is my Pinstripping the only thing I've done so far lol^ :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


it looks good but i want alot of pinstripping on my car


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

where the pics of your new soon to be salvage car? i mean new malibu... :h5:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 16 2010, 08:41 PM~17509229
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 12:23 PM~17515664
> *:wow:  :boink:
> *


Omg!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 22 2010, 06:48 AM~17569466
> *where the pics of your new soon to be salvage car? i mean new malibu...  :h5:
> *


I'm bout to post em up hold ur horses lol!  :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@May 22 2010, 03:50 PM~17571742
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

All right Boys here are the Pix of My New Baby Girl, Her Name is Ariel!  :cheesy: :biggrin:  
























It was Love at 1st Drive!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 23 2010, 06:10 PM~17579711
> *All right Boys here are the Pix of My New Baby Girl, Her Name is Ariel!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: I call shot gun


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 25 2010, 07:05 AM~17596609
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  I call shot gun
> *


Lol Ok! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 25 2010, 09:18 PM~17604278
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

looks like you got out of your caravan and saw a new malibu in the parking lot. we need pics of you driving it. pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 26 2010, 01:24 AM~17607084
> *looks like you got out of your caravan and saw a new malibu in the parking lot. we need pics of you driving it. pics or it didnt happen...
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 26 2010, 07:16 PM~17615984
> *:tongue:
> *


 :nosad: 
busted :uh:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whatever it is My Car!!! Y'all are just Jealous that I got a Sexy Car to sit My Sexy Ass in lol  :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 27 2010, 07:39 PM~17627857
> *Whatever it is My Car!!! Y'all are just Jealous that I got a Sexy Car to sit My Sexy Ass in lol   :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


not true and very true...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 27 2010, 09:41 PM~17627871
> *not true and very true...
> *


Lol!  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 27 2010, 06:06 AM~17619756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 23 2010, 06:10 PM~17579711
> *All right Boys here are the Pix of My New Baby Girl, Her Name is Ariel!   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking car britt... now u need to throw some paint on it and maybe a mural/rims...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

just sippin on some hateorade.... eukkk shit is bitter. anywho i got a new lexus IS from the dealership the other day with the plastic still on the seats, got in the put the key in the ignition and the steering wheel moves out and down from the dash into my lap. i was like "dam you lexus, dam you to hell" shaking my fists in the air. came in for a tiny little scratch on the bumper. you gotta squint to see it. meanwhile my car looks like i pulled it out of a ditch and the engine has more leaks than the bush administration .....


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@May 27 2010, 11:14 PM~17628874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 28 2010, 07:48 AM~17631068
> *nice looking car britt... now u need to throw some paint on it and maybe a mural/rims...
> *


Thanx! I'll probably just start out with a lil Pinstripping lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 29 2010, 06:02 AM~17639552
> *just sippin on some hateorade.... eukkk shit is bitter. anywho i got a new lexus IS from the dealership the other day with the plastic still on the seats, got in the put the key in the ignition and the steering wheel moves out and down from the dash into my lap. i was like "dam you lexus, dam you to hell" shaking my fists in the air. came in for a tiny little scratch on the bumper. you gotta squint to see it. meanwhile my car looks like i pulled it out of a ditch and the engine has more leaks than the bush administration .....
> *


Pics or it didn't happen lol  :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 30 2010, 06:05 AM~17641910
> *Pics or it didn't happen lol   :happysad:
> *


oh no you didnt, unlike you i really do drive a ghetto hooptie with the paint peeling off and oil leaks in the driveway... pics coming soon....
:yessad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

notice the spare wheel with red paint on the tire (threw that in for extra ghetto effect). its a 1991 holden VP calais with 3.8 liter buick v6. that pic is after i degreased and pressure washed the driveway last week. i had river of oil coming from the oil pressure switch on the engine block but i replaced it and cleaned the driveway now just little drips comming from where i dont know lol. a painter with paint peeling off his car :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 29 2010, 03:27 PM~17642968
> *notice the spare wheel with red paint on the tire (threw that in for extra ghetto effect). its a 1991 holden VP calais with 3.8 liter buick v6. that pic is after i degreased and pressure washed the driveway last week. i had river of oil coming from the oil pressure switch on the engine block but i replaced it and cleaned the driveway now just little drips comming from where i dont know lol. a painter with paint peeling off his car :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: not funny


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i know. ive painted like 4000 plus cars since i started my apprenticeship and never painted a car for myself.... pretty sad.. i guess its not really funny after all... :buttkick:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 29 2010, 06:29 PM~17643733
> *i know. ive painted like 4000 plus cars since i started my apprenticeship and never painted a car for myself.... pretty sad.. i guess its not really funny after all...  :buttkick:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 29 2010, 12:43 PM~17641792
> *Thanx! I'll probably just start out with a lil Pinstripping lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


good start


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 29 2010, 05:27 PM~17642968
> *notice the spare wheel with red paint on the tire (threw that in for extra ghetto effect). its a 1991 holden VP calais with 3.8 liter buick v6. that pic is after i degreased and pressure washed the driveway last week. i had river of oil coming from the oil pressure switch on the engine block but i replaced it and cleaned the driveway now just little drips comming from where i dont know lol. a painter with paint peeling off his car :yessad:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow lol I like the Spray paint on the tire Ghetto Effect the Best lol :happysad:  Yeah I still didn't get to paint my baby before I got my New Baby lol :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@May 30 2010, 06:51 AM~17645897
> *good start
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17641766
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up BRATT, what you been up too. I guess you been reall busy riding around in your (NEW) ride :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 2 2010, 08:24 AM~17673152
> *Whats up BRATT, what you been up too. I guess you been reall busy riding around in your (NEW) ride :biggrin:
> *


Yep Sure Have lol :cheesy: Been putting in some work at the Body Shop Job Too lol Now that Tomorrow is My Last Day then I just gotta take my Co-op Class and I'll be done with my degree :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 2 2010, 04:29 PM~17677780
> *Yep Sure Have lol  :cheesy: Been putting in some work at the Body Shop Job Too lol Now that Tomorrow is My Last Day then I just gotta take my Co-op Class and I'll be done with my degree  :biggrin:
> *


what you going to school for?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17680530
> *what you going to school for?
> *


My Associates in Autobody Duh lol :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 4 2010, 05:13 PM~17698474
> *My Associates in Autobody Duh lol  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

australias gay. mines called certificate III in automotive vehicle body refinishing. but its a 4 year course, 3 on the job 1 in school... US ones have a better ring...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 4 2010, 10:12 PM~17699825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: smart ass :biggrin:
> *


Lmao :tongue: I'm going for my Bachelors in Autobody for the Business side Next :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 5 2010, 12:16 AM~17700805
> *australias gay. mines called certificate III in automotive vehicle body refinishing. but its a 4 year course, 3 on the job 1 in school... US ones have a better ring...
> *


Eww that Sucks lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2010, 01:07 AM~17701099
> *
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 5 2010, 10:40 AM~17702960
> *:wave:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2010, 08:48 PM~17705234
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol! :run:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 5 2010, 11:38 AM~17702952
> *Lmao :tongue: I'm going for my Bachelors in Autobody for the Business side Next  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good, are you going to go to the dallas lowriders picnic?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17712449
> *sounds good, are you going to go to the dallas lowriders picnic?
> *


Uh When is it? :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17712547
> *Uh When is it?  :happysad:
> *


 :boink: what are you wearing? say my name softly :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 7 2010, 01:32 PM~17717792
> *:boink: what are you wearing? say my name softly :biggrin:  :naughty:
> *


No Hablo Ingles! Lmao! :tongue: :roflmao: :run:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

he wants to put his chorizo in your chalupa, and scream aye chiwawawa... :boink: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jun 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17722617
> *he wants to put his chorizo in your chalupa, and scream aye chiwawawa... :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Omg you guys are so Bad! lol :run: :sprint: :nosad:  :scrutinize: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17712547
> *Uh When is it?  :happysad:
> *


sometime in july i think, ima try to take my car out for the first time to their picnic


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17723316
> *sometime in july i think, ima try to take my car out for the first time to their picnic
> *


Ok that'll be Cool! I see if I can go :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 7 2010, 09:55 PM~17723476
> *Ok that'll be Cool! I see if I can go  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



u should ..............


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 9 2010, 09:26 AM~17736523
> *u should ..............
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

This was the Last Project I worked on before I Finished my hours needed at the Body Shop
1977 Ford Pickup :biggrin: 
















I took off the headliner 








I scrapped off the insulation so we could put some type of structual piece








Before I grinded








After


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Before I DA it








After  
























:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 13 2010, 06:42 PM~17776583
> *Before I DA it
> 
> 
> ...


o so you got lazy and didnt finish it :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 13 2010, 08:56 PM~17777134
> *o so you got lazy and didnt finish it :biggrin:
> *


Uh that's all he told me to do! Lol :uh: :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17777172
> *Uh that's all he told me to do! Lol :uh:  :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17777172
> *Uh that's all he told me to do! Lol :uh:  :tongue:  :roflmao:
> *


I guess we can let you slide with that :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 14 2010, 07:36 AM~17780439
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jun 14 2010, 08:29 AM~17780717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17787113
> *I guess we can let you slide with that :roflmao:
> *


Umm Damn Right You Will Lol! :rofl:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 15 2010, 06:51 PM~17797891
> *:uh:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 13 2010, 06:42 PM~17776583
> *Before I DA it
> 
> 
> ...



geeeeeeting down and dirty huuuuuuh :cheesy: :boink: :run: :naughty: :x:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

so what do you think of the classes up there? I start next month for the same thing.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17798274
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol! :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 16 2010, 01:08 AM~17801041
> *geeeeeeting down and dirty huuuuuuh  :cheesy:  :boink:  :run:  :naughty:  :x:
> *


You Know It!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jun 18 2010, 01:21 PM~17825008
> *so what do you think of the classes up there? I start next month for the same thing.
> *


They're really good as long as you Attend and Participate in the Classes you'll Learn alot :biggrin: they've got a Great Teaching Staff up there at Eastfield :cheesy:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 18 2010, 04:28 PM~17826911
> *They're really good as long as you Attend and Participate in the Classes you'll Learn alot :biggrin: they've got a Great Teaching Staff up there at Eastfield  :cheesy:
> *


I agree if you dont do the work you will never learn. I have heard alot of good thing about the teachers from other people too. looking at your pics are getting me motivated. keep up the good work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jun 19 2010, 09:24 AM~17831297
> *I agree if you dont do the work you will never learn. I have heard alot of good thing about the teachers from other people too. looking at your pics are getting me motivated. keep up the good work
> *


Thanx! I'm Glad I can Help :biggrin: Good Luck :cheesy:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 15 2010, 07:53 PM~17797915
> *Umm Damn Right You Will Lol!  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 19 2010, 10:01 PM~17835507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17835579
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 10:14 PM~17835601
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :naughty:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17835617
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :x: :drama: :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jun 19 2010, 10:25 PM~17835648
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :x:  :drama:  :run:
> *


Lol!


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 19 2010, 09:35 PM~17835692
> *Lol!
> *


what you been up to bratt besides bein smartass :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17841511
> *what you been up to bratt besides bein smartass :biggrin:
> *


Uh :uh: I'm Not a Smartass I'm just Smart Lol! Nothing Much just working Full Time at the Office Job n Trying to Enjoy My Summer :biggrin: What bout you? :cheesy:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 22 2010, 07:30 PM~17860225
> *Uh  :uh: I'm Not a Smartass I'm just Smart Lol! Nothing Much just working Full Time at the Office Job n Trying to Enjoy My Summer  :biggrin: What bout you?  :cheesy:
> *


i thought you were a painter, now your sittin in a office :rofl: , im still working on my ride tryin to ge it ready :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 22 2010, 06:30 PM~17860225
> *Uh  :uh: I'm Not a Smartass I'm just Smart Lol! Nothing Much just working Full Time at the Office Job n Trying to Enjoy My Summer  :biggrin: What bout you?  :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Jun 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17871138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the Body Shop Job was Part Time so I could get my Hours I needed for the Co-Op Class I need to earn my Degree I only needed 16hrs a week for 16 weeks and he couldn't Hire me Full Time anyways so I just worked the hrs I needed for my Class.  :tongue:  :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 24 2010, 07:42 PM~17879960
> *Yes the Body Shop Job was Part Time so I could get my Hours I needed for the Co-Op Class I need to earn my Degree I only needed 16hrs a week for 16 weeks and he couldn't Hire me Full Time anyways so I just worked the hrs I needed for my Class.   :tongue:    :biggrin:
> *


I guess :buttkick: :loco:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 24 2010, 08:53 PM~17880067
> *I guess :buttkick:  :loco:
> *


Uh! :uh:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 24 2010, 07:42 PM~17879960
> *Yes the Body Shop Job was Part Time so I could get my Hours I needed for the Co-Op Class I need to earn my Degree I only needed 16hrs a week for 16 weeks and he couldn't Hire me Full Time anyways so I just worked the hrs I needed for my Class.   :tongue:    :biggrin:
> *


that sucks have you been looking for another shop or just trying to finish with the school part.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jun 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17888312
> *that sucks have you been looking for another shop or just trying to finish with the school part.
> *


Trying to Finish School :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17889697
> *Trying to Finish School  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jun 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17912837
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17889697
> *Trying to Finish School  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin: ...and then come work with me :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 1 2010, 08:10 AM~17934241
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  uffin: ...and then come work with me  :cheesy:
> *


Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 1 2010, 08:18 PM~17940742
> *Lol!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


  hey there sweet thangg :naughty:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17944819
> * hey there sweet thangg :naughty:
> *


ill let u borrow my sweet thang if u let me take the deude out for a spin :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 2 2010, 11:16 AM~17944819
> * hey there sweet thangg :naughty:
> *


 :run: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 2 2010, 02:22 PM~17946575
> *ill let u borrow my sweet thang if u let me take the deude out for a spin  :cheesy:
> *


Uh you'd Trade me for a Car? :uh:  :tears:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 2 2010, 08:46 PM~17949619
> *Uh you'd Trade me for a Car? :uh:    :tears:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:   :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 3 2010, 09:14 AM~17951867
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:      :tongue:
> *


Lol ok Better Not! :tongue: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 2 2010, 08:46 PM~17949619
> *Uh you'd Trade me for a Car? :uh:    :tears:
> *


he said Dude :0


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

TTT 




Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July Everyone! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

nice work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jul 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17968854
> *nice work
> *


Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost+Jul 5 2010, 10:11 PM~17968854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm did you mean ME or Mr Unique Up There, cuz the Murals n Stuff Is Not Mine?^ :uh:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 25 2010, 08:45 PM~17889697
> *Trying to Finish School  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I finally start monday


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 7 2010, 10:45 AM~17982378
> *I finally start monday
> *


Lol ok Cool Who's your Teacher and what Class are you taking?


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 7 2010, 05:04 PM~17985876
> *Lol ok Cool Who's your Teacher and what Class are you taking?
> *


automotive welding in summerII and basic metal repair and refinishing in the fall. well thats what i am pre registered for but I am thinking about signing up for atleast one more for fall. how many classes did you take?


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

Whats up bratt how is the office job going :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

happy friday britt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 9 2010, 09:31 AM~18001425
> *automotive welding in summerII and basic metal repair and refinishing in the fall. well thats what i am pre registered for but I am thinking about signing up for atleast one more for fall. how many classes did you take?
> *


During a Semester? Usually 2 Classes depending on how many hours the class was. I think during my 4th Semester I took like 5-6 Classes cuz some of them were Shorter Classes. Who's your welding Teacher Do you know yet?  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 9 2010, 07:19 PM~18006194
> *Whats up bratt how is the office job going :biggrin:
> *


It's getting Busy more n more every day lol :biggrin: How bout you? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 9 2010, 08:34 PM~18006715
> *happy friday britt
> *


Thanx Mac! Happy Friday to you too!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 9 2010, 08:30 PM~18007077
> *It's getting Busy more n more every day lol :biggrin: How bout you? :cheesy:
> *


it going good im tryin to get lokey to come down and do some pinstriping and leafing on the caddi :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 10 2010, 12:23 AM~18008433
> *it going good im tryin to get lokey to come down and do some pinstriping and leafing on the caddi :biggrin:
> *


That would be Cool! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jul 10 2010, 11:08 AM~18010217
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 12 2010, 10:01 PM~18030916
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 9 2010, 09:31 AM~18001425
> *automotive welding in summerII and basic metal repair and refinishing in the fall. well thats what i am pre registered for but I am thinking about signing up for atleast one more for fall. how many classes did you take?
> *



i regersterd for my classes at eastfield. i start on Aug, 23d i think


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup CuteBratt :nicoderm: Schools almost out for ya right? :biggrin:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 14 2010, 11:05 PM~18050682
> *i regersterd for my classes at eastfield. i start on Aug, 23d i think
> *


what are you going to be taking cuz I will be there. I really like the teachers and the new building is really nice.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 18 2010, 10:19 AM~18073850
> *what are you going to be taking cuz I will be there. I really like the teachers and the new building is really nice.
> *


What the New Building is Open Now? :uh: I'm gunna have to go check it out


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 15 2010, 12:05 AM~18050682
> *i regersterd for my classes at eastfield. i start on Aug, 23d i think
> *


What you taking?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 15 2010, 09:51 AM~18052611
> *Sup CuteBratt :nicoderm: Schools almost out for ya right?  :biggrin:
> *


Yep Just About :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jul 14 2010, 11:22 AM~18044363
> *:h5:
> *


What's Up?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2010, 10:10 PM~18088308
> *:h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 19 2010, 10:58 PM~18088960
> *What's Up?
> *


nothing much just getting this bike done how about you ?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18107218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 20 2010, 11:15 PM~18098888
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jul 20 2010, 11:34 PM~18099104
> *nothing much just getting this bike done how about you ?
> *


That's Cool! :biggrin:  I Need to start Practicing Airbrushing n laying out Patterns thou lol :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18126989
> *:happysad:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 23 2010, 08:54 PM~18126993
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, DETONATER

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2010, 09:55 PM~18127006
> *wut up
> *


How are you?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 23 2010, 09:00 PM~18127034
> *How are you?
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 23 2010, 10:35 PM~18127276
> *:sprint:
> *


Lol!:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18126988
> *That's Cool!  :biggrin:   I Need to start Practicing Airbrushing n laying out Patterns thou lol  :cheesy:
> *


same here :cheesy:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jul 25 2010, 10:47 PM~18140542
> *same here  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 23 2010, 08:53 PM~18126988
> *That's Cool!  :biggrin:   I Need to start Practicing Airbrushing n laying out Patterns thou lol  :cheesy:
> *


have you taken any of the airbrush classes up there? they have a 2 weekend one in sept and a 4 week in oct. I am thinking about taking them.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2010, 07:23 PM~17206492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18145735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Jul 25 2010, 11:47 PM~18140542
> *same here  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 26 2010, 01:21 PM~18143713
> *have you taken any of the airbrush classes up there? they have a 2 weekend one in sept and a 4 week in oct. I am thinking about taking them.
> *


No Not Yet do you know who the Teacher is did they have any Custom Paint Class during the Summer at all this year? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 27 2010, 03:01 PM~18155100
> *
> *


OMG U R Bad! Lol :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Jul 26 2010, 07:31 PM~18146988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 27 2010, 07:35 PM~18158462
> *OMG U R Bad! Lol  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 27 2010, 07:33 PM~18158444
> *No Not Yet do you know who the Teacher is did they have any Custom Paint Class during the Summer at all this year? :happysad:
> *


the teacher is stephanie and I am not sure about the custom class I am no where near that so i didnt even look. i saw some cool shit in the booth so its possible.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18165513
> *the teacher is stephanie and I am not sure about the custom class I am no where near that so i didnt even look. i saw some cool shit in the booth so its possible.
> *


got any pictures of your teacher :cheesy:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 29 2010, 03:08 PM~18176440
> *got any pictures of your teacher :cheesy:
> *


i go back next week and I will see what I can do for you


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Jul 29 2010, 04:08 PM~18176440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm She's Not Much to Look at Just saying Yeah I'm Not taking her Class lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Jul 28 2010, 12:22 PM~18163711
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18145735
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18179866
> *Umm She's Not Much to Look at Just saying Yeah I'm Not taking her Class lol :happysad:
> *


he never said he was pickey. do you not like the way she teaches or just dont like her?


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 28 2010, 03:44 PM~18165513
> *the teacher is stephanie and I am not sure about the custom class I am no where near that so i didnt even look. i saw some cool shit in the booth so its possible.
> *


J is teaching the summer custom class, stephanies class did not make, and have to agree with bratt on her not being much to look at as well as being a sub par airbrush artist.


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jul 30 2010, 02:33 PM~18187328
> *J is teaching the summer custom class, stephanies class did not make, and have to agree with bratt on her not being much to look at as well as being a sub par airbrush artist.
> *


good to know. which teachers should I try to get?


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 30 2010, 03:39 PM~18187382
> *good to know. which teachers should I try to get?
> *


J Frannea is the custom paint teacher,he is strange but knows his paint. dont really know about the others, carlos ojeda is real cool as well.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jul 30 2010, 03:57 PM~18188147
> *J Frannea is the custom paint teacher,he is strange but knows his paint. dont really know about the others, carlos ojeda is real cool as well.
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Jul 30 2010, 03:25 PM~18187237
> *he never said he was pickey. do you not like the way she teaches or just dont like her?
> *


Both Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jul 30 2010, 03:33 PM~18187328
> *J is teaching the summer custom class, stephanies class did not make, and have to agree with bratt on her not being much to look at as well as being a sub par airbrush artist.
> *


LMAO! That's Hilarious Her Class didn't make again lol ok I'm done! 
But Yes J is the Best, Crazy n very Interesting Person but he is a Great Artist n Teacher. Take his Class RIGHT NOW! Not even Kidding and try to do everything you can that class goes Quick but you can learn alot if you're willing to open up and be creative! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jul 30 2010, 04:57 PM~18188147
> *J Frannea is the custom paint teacher,he is strange but knows his paint. dont really know about the others, carlos ojeda is real cool as well.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: Yep Carlos is Good and Rick Too! For Paint and Frank For Body Repair :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jul 30 2010, 06:55 PM~18189045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jul 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18192934
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jul 31 2010, 04:17 PM~18194681
> *Thanks Brittany, has been a good class so far, some good stuff and a few not so much, Micheal and Cat are the only 2 from last summer taking it again....will take the cam next week and get some pics of what they are doing up there...
> *


Cool tell them I said Hi and can't wait to see what they're doing


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

So I went up to Eastfield Today, Man its Changed quite a bit up there lol. But some Pretty Awesome stuff coming from J's Custom Paint Class!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 9 2010, 08:22 PM~18270196
> *So I went up to Eastfield Today, Man its Changed quite a bit up there lol. But some Pretty Awesome stuff coming from J's Custom Paint Class!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


are you still painting?


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 10 2010, 09:42 AM~18274350
> *are you still painting?
> *


no the bratt doesnt paint no more, she's a secretary now :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 9 2010, 09:57 PM~18270464
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214+Aug 10 2010, 10:42 AM~18274350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only til January lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Come on now... throw up the "W" Westside! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 11 2010, 08:59 PM~18289212
> *No
> Only til January lol
> *


whats going down in january? new years resolution :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18291997
> *whats going down in january? new years resolution :wow:
> *


Lol Yeah I guess you can say that  I'll be moving to AZ :cheesy:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 11 2010, 07:17 PM~18288305
> *no the bratt doesnt paint no more, she's a secretary now :biggrin:
> *


you mean sexatary :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 14 2010, 11:02 AM~18307818
> *you mean sexatary :naughty:  :nicoderm:
> *


Lol Whatever! :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 13 2010, 05:21 PM~18304338
> *Lol Yeah I guess you can say that   I'll be moving to AZ  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ....ARE U READY FOR SOME CHAWP N SCREW


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mc7214_@Aug 14 2010, 10:02 AM~18307818
> *you mean sexatary :naughty:  :nicoderm:
> *


  :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 14 2010, 07:57 PM~18310393
> *  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


PM Sent! Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 14 2010, 07:56 PM~18310389
> *:biggrin: ....ARE U READY FOR SOME CHAWP N SCREW
> *


You Know It Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Got my Tickets for 97.9 the Beat Custom Car Show Today for Next Sunday Yay! Can't Wait Can't Wait!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 16 2010, 03:54 PM~18324319
> *
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 15 2010, 05:50 PM~18316033
> *Got my Tickets for 97.9 the Beat Custom Car Show Today for Next Sunday Yay! Can't Wait Can't Wait!!!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


are you goign to the hop saturday night :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354184
> *are you goign to the hop saturday night  :wave:
> *


Where at? :wave:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 08:02 PM~18357101
> *Where at?  :wave:
> *


At sam tores shop in arlington i think it starts at 8, i see you seen the caddi :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 21 2010, 09:23 PM~18372668
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bby doll


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Brat... We can't leave you back on page 3... whats crackin tender :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 31 2010, 11:38 PM~18457487
> *Brat... We can't leave you back on page 3... whats crackin tender  :cheesy:
> *


Lol Thanx for saving My Thread from Page 3! :biggrin: Nothing Much  What about you? :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 2 2010, 08:33 PM~18474820
> *Lol Thanx for saving My Thread from Page 3! :biggrin: Nothing Much   What about you? :cheesy:
> *


Today, just here chillin.. It's nice to see all the results people are getting when using my product. I'm glad to see and hear WOW's. etc... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 2 2010, 09:52 PM~18475060
> *Today, just here chillin.. It's nice to see all the results people are getting when using my product. I'm glad to see and hear WOW's. etc...  :biggrin:
> *


That's Good  The Flake is Good Stuff from what I've Seen! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 2 2010, 08:55 PM~18475102
> *That's Good   The Flake is Good Stuff from what I've Seen!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice.. so when we gonna flake out your car.. lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 2 2010, 09:59 PM~18475158
> *Nice.. so when we gonna flake out your car.. lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When I can Find a Place to Paint it lol :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2010, 04:31 PM~18499780
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Sep 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18529046
> *:wave:
> *


Hey you what's up? :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2010, 09:52 AM~18533281
> *
> *


 :wave: Hey what's up? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 10 2010, 10:04 AM~18533380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 10 2010, 10:05 AM~18533392
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 10 2010, 07:32 PM~18536596
> * :wave: Hey what's up?  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much, sup with you?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2010, 07:41 PM~18537030
> *nothing much, sup with you?
> *


Nothing much here either


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

"Somewhere there's someone who dreams of your smile,
and finds in your presence that life is worth while.
So when you are lonely, remember it's true
Somebody somewhere is thinking of you."

I wish this were True!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 12 2010, 10:20 AM~18546788
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 04:20 PM~18548606
> *TTT :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

Whats up bratt, are ypu still moving :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Linkin Park on the VMA's Hell Yeah!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18550494
> *Whats up bratt, are ypu still moving :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :tears:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 12 2010, 07:57 PM~18550512
> *:dunno:  :tears:
> *


dont do it bratt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Sep 12 2010, 09:13 PM~18550726
> *dont do it bratt :biggrin:
> *


Lol :happysad: He doesn't Want Me Anyways :tears: :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 12 2010, 08:17 PM~18550771
> *Lol  :happysad: He doesn't Want Me Anyways  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


someone's a fool huh... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 12 2010, 08:17 PM~18550771
> *Lol  :happysad: He doesn't Want Me Anyways  :tears:  :dunno:
> *


no he doesnt but ill take care of you :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good Night Guys :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 12 2010, 09:03 PM~18551304
> *Good Night Guys :happysad:
> *


night bratt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 13 2010, 08:15 PM~18559392
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Bunch of captains up in here :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18560001
> *Bunch of captains up in here :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18529075
> *Hey you what's up? :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


nm just got done with the side job  what are you up to?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Sep 13 2010, 09:41 PM~18560504
> *nm just got done with the side job    what are you up to?
> *


Nothing as Usual! Oh and watching a Movie  :happysad:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18560529
> *Nothing as Usual! Oh and watching a Movie   :happysad:
> *


is it a dirty movie ? :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Sep 13 2010, 10:18 PM~18560890
> *is it a dirty movie ? :dunno:
> *


Lol No it's Valentine's Day


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 13 2010, 10:19 PM~18560897
> *Lol No it's Valentine's Day
> *


oh i see


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18560910
> *oh i see
> *


Yeah it Kinda Sucks I Cried already lol


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 13 2010, 10:21 PM~18560921
> *Yeah it Kinda Sucks I Cried already lol
> *


well that's no fun :nosad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Sep 13 2010, 10:32 PM~18561048
> *well that's no fun  :nosad:
> *


Lol Yeah I like the Scary Movie Valentine's Day Better Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2010, 08:05 PM~18560001
> *Bunch of captains up in here :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP BRATT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP BRATT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2010, 06:57 PM~18578051
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 16 2010, 10:12 PM~18587717
> *WATS UP BRATT
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mamenla!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18587769
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 10:49 PM~18588128
> *mamenla!
> *


What does that mean? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 17 2010, 07:31 AM~18589575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 17 2010, 07:46 AM~18589626
> *ttt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 17 2010, 07:23 PM~18594480
> *What does that mean? :happysad:
> *


 :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 17 2010, 08:23 PM~18594480
> *What does that mean? :happysad:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 09:49 PM~18588128
> *mamenla!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 17 2010, 09:23 PM~18594480
> *What does that mean? :happysad:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 18 2010, 09:33 PM~18600927
> *TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 23 2010, 09:52 PM~18647872
> *:|
> *


:| What?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 23 2010, 08:53 PM~18647881
> *:| What?
> *


shod didn't really mean that.. He ment  :tongue: :yes: :x: :x: :boink: :naughty: 






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 23 2010, 10:36 PM~18648832
> *shod didn't really mean that.. He ment    :tongue:  :yes:  :x:  :x:  :boink:  :naughty:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Sep 23 2010, 11:36 PM~18648832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Yall are Too Funny! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18655262
> *Lol Yall are Too Funny! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Just having fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 07:59 PM~18655330
> *Just having fun..  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

what you been up to, wheres the pics at. you need to get at the detonator and flake out that malibu with some .040's...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 24 2010, 06:59 PM~18655330
> *Just having fun..  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

emoticon galore up in here! lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 26 2010, 11:12 PM~18670190
> *emoticon galore up in here! lol
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 25 2010, 05:45 AM~18657921
> *what you been up to, wheres the pics at. you need to get at the detonator and flake out that malibu with some .040's...
> *


I will once I Find a Place to Spray :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 26 2010, 08:45 PM~18668040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 27 2010, 12:12 AM~18670190
> *emoticon galore up in here! lol
> *


Lol So! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bigshod! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 27 2010, 09:58 PM~18678645
> *Happy Birthday Bigshod! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 27 2010, 09:58 PM~18678645
> *Happy Birthday Bigshod! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Sep 28 2010, 07:52 AM~18680146
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:run: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18688035
> *:run:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol What's Up? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 28 2010, 09:19 PM~18688215
> *Lol What's Up? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Just got done filling jars.... And all flaked out.. Lookin like I just came from the club..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 28 2010, 10:56 PM~18688708
> *Just got done filling jars.... And all flaked out.. Lookin like I just came from the club..
> *


Lol that must be fun can I help? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 28 2010, 10:00 PM~18688749
> *Lol that must be fun can I help? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 29 2010, 07:29 PM~18695929
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 08:20 AM~18700004
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 09:58 AM~18700614
> *:naughty:  :cheesy:
> *


Lol   :run: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 08:13 PM~18706507
> *Lol    :run:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya it's not fun.. when that shit gets in your eyes.. I look like this :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18707330
> *Ya it's not fun.. when that shit gets in your eyes.. I look like this  :wow:
> *


Yeah well Stop Sneezing in the Flake lol  :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18707377
> *Yeah well Stop Sneezing in the Flake lol  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 30 2010, 10:23 PM~18707438
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Morning :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

:wave: Whats up bratt, are you going to hoptoberfest :dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Oct 1 2010, 07:20 AM~18709668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Oct 1 2010, 07:43 PM~18714664
> *:wave:  Whats up bratt, are you going to hoptoberfest :dunno:
> *


Is that the one this Sunday at Joe Pool Lake? :happysad:


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 1 2010, 08:13 PM~18715135
> *Is that the one this Sunday at Joe Pool Lake? :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 4 2010, 11:13 PM~18737949
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 5 2010, 06:28 AM~18739241
> *  wut up
> *


 :biggrin: Working Hard You? :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 6 2010, 08:22 PM~18755896
> * :biggrin: Working Hard You? :cheesy:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2010, 09:41 PM~18756064
> *:sprint:
> *


Lol  :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 6 2010, 08:49 PM~18756150
> *Lol  :cheesy:
> *


i will talk to u 2morro ,  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2010, 09:51 PM~18756173
> *i will talk to u 2morro ,    :biggrin:
> *


Umm ok


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 6 2010, 08:55 PM~18756218
> *Umm ok
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 6 2010, 09:57 PM~18756238
> *:naughty:
> *


  :run:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

reset... TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 8 2010, 11:28 PM~18770815
> *reset... TTT  :biggrin:
> *


Lol! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 8 2010, 10:31 PM~18770833
> *Lol! :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 9 2010, 12:49 AM~18771105
> *:drama:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had So Much Fun at the Fair Today the Show n Shine Car Show was Awesome!! I'll Post Pics Later


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 17 2010, 08:17 PM~18837055
> *Had So Much Fun at the Fair Today the Show n Shine Car Show was Awesome!! I'll Post Pics Later
> *


why didnt i get pix of this show :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, cutebratt04
:sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2010, 11:02 PM~18838191
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, cutebratt04
> :sprint:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 18 2010, 07:59 PM~18846404
> *:wave:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2010, 09:11 PM~18846608
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18846719
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 19 2010, 09:36 PM~18856335
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 PM~18856722
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 20 2010, 12:00 AM~18858229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law+Oct 20 2010, 01:00 AM~18858229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What crackin Big Time Brat... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Me at the New Car Show at the State Fair of Texas :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Dam gurl! :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 20 2010, 08:46 PM~18865537
> *Dam gurl!  :naughty:
> *


What? Lol I Look Pretty Damn Good in Pink Don't I? I Don't even Like Pink, but it is Starting to Grow on me Now lol  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's the Rest of the Pretty Pink Challenger :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 07:52 PM~18865595
> *What? Lol I Look Pretty Damn Good in Pink Don't I? I Don't even Like Pink, but it is Starting to Grow on me Now lol  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


"What? Lol I Look Pretty Damn Good in Pink Don't I?"  :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 08:37 PM~18865426
> *Me at the New Car Show at the State Fair of Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bucket


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Me Standing next to the Head of the Original Big Tex


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol From Far Away it Looked like he was Just a Banana with Legs I thought it was Funny! :rofl:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 07:37 PM~18865426
> *Me at the New Car Show at the State Fair of Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Ferris Wheel from the Skyline


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Fair Grounds 


















Dallas Skyline


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 07:37 PM~18865426
> *Me at the New Car Show at the State Fair of Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 20 2010, 10:26 PM~18866647
> *
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Basket Ball I Won Shooting Hoops Hell Yeah Hook em Horns!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well that's all for Tonight Good Night Guys!
:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 09:39 PM~18866776
> *Well that's all for Tonight Good Night Guys!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 20 2010, 09:37 PM~18865426
> *Me at the New Car Show at the State Fair of Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 21 2010, 07:53 PM~18874634
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 21 2010, 08:56 PM~18874660
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 21 2010, 12:54 PM~18865626
> *Here's the Rest of the Pretty Pink Challenger  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


not feeling that color, but i guess it will piss off a ricer that much more when they get smoked by a vagina pink srt. i class it the same as painting a 12 gauge sawed off shotgun pink... :barf:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Mustang Pool Table


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 23 2010, 08:23 AM~18887028
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 23 2010, 07:31 PM~18890515
> *
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 08:36 PM~18890539
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 23 2010, 08:54 PM~18890628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 23 2010, 07:43 PM~18890573
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



nun much working on a model car :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 09:15 PM~18890781
> *nun much working on a model car  :happysad:
> *


Mine? :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 23 2010, 08:26 PM~18890829
> *Mine?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 23 2010, 09:28 PM~18890845
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up duk


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 23 2010, 10:20 PM~18891205
> *wut up duk
> *


Lol Nothing What's Quackin :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 23 2010, 09:52 PM~18891549
> *Lol Nothing What's Quackin :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Saw Paranormal Activity 2 Today OMG!!!! Lol :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Favorite Trucks at the Show! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 24 2010, 05:23 PM~18895785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

lots of great pix! looks like u had fun.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> if i had 90 grand this would be the car to buy , the nissan skyline :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 26 2010, 12:30 AM~18909925
> *lots of great pix! looks like u had fun.
> *


x2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009+Oct 26 2010, 01:30 AM~18909925-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Guys I did I had Lots of Fun at the Car Shows and the State Fair :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > if i had 90 grand this would be the car to buy , the nissan skyline :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 26 2010, 11:13 AM~18911992
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

lookd like u had a good time ...glad u like the trucks!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

So Last Night I was in a Car Wreck. I was Rear Ended so Hard I got Pushed into a Boat attached to a lil Pickup Truck. I'm ok for the Most Part my Knees are Hurting I have a lot of Swelling in my Left Knee but No Fractures n I'm Sore everywhere, but I'm ok. Too bad I Can't same the same for my Car My Poor Ariel


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Poor Baby I Only had her for 5 Months
























































































































































 :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

This is what happened to my seat


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 09:56 PM~18944735
> *This is what happened to my seat
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Shod, the seat flew forward so hard that it separated.. Damit! I'm glad to hear your ok... Make sure to note all your aches and pains.. as for the car I know you can fix that.. and Hopefully the asshole who hit you has insurance.. 

Maybe it would be better if the insurance pays you off. That quarter pannel looks bad. Man this really sucks.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 29 2010, 11:43 PM~18945104
> *Shod, the seat flew forward so hard that it separated.. Damit! I'm glad to hear your ok... Make sure to note all your aches and pains.. as for the car I know you can fix that.. and Hopefully the asshole who hit you has insurance..
> *


Thanks and Yes they have Insurance I got Claim Numbers already so hopefully everything will work out


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 10:51 PM~18945160
> *Thanks and Yes they have Insurance I got Claim Numbers already so hopefully everything will work out
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18944696
> *My Poor Baby I Only had her for 5 Months
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey Girl, this is Liz over at Chino's Dreamwork Customs, I just now realized you had a thread. Sorry about the accident, hope you are fine. Just wanted to stop by and Say Thanks for the Love. I totally Love the Soap Opera, up in here, very Funny, in a CuteBrat way...  Stay Cool Girl, I know first hand how hard it is for the Guys to see you as one of the Boys, but stick to your guns, say what you mean, Mean wat you say. Well Take Care, and May you have Much Success...*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Oct 30 2010, 12:45 AM~18945386
> *Hey Girl, this is Liz over at Chino's Dreamwork Customs, I just now realized you had a thread. Sorry about the accident, hope you are fine. Just wanted to stop by and Say Thanks for the Love. I totally Love the Soap Opera, up in here, very Funny, in a CuteBrat way...  Stay Cool Girl, I know first hand how hard it is for the Guys to see you as one of the Boys, but stick to your guns, say what you mean, Mean wat you say. Well Take Care, and May you have Much Success...</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanks Liz I'm Ok got Swelling in my Left Knee and I'm Sore All Over but I'm Alive so I'm Thankful. Thanks for the Best Wishes I wish You Much Success Too :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 08:06 AM~18946056
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  u can buff that right out  :happysad:  lol
> dam that sucks but im glad yure ok , good thing u got full coverage , that car has a tweeked frame and a really bad quarter  but the car can always be fixed or replaced
> *


Lol Thanks Danny


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn that sucks! Time to move up to a tahoe


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 30 2010, 06:38 PM~18948954
> *Damn that sucks! Time to move up to a tahoe
> *


Lol I'd Rather have a Silverado! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 02:27 PM~18948108
> *Thanks Liz I'm Ok got Swelling in my Left Knee and I'm Sore All Over but I'm Alive so I'm Thankful. Thanks for the Best Wishes I wish You Much Success Too  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


*Girl, your lucky, I had a car accident back in 99 and I shattered my patela, fractured the fibia, and tibia, and had to have my rt. knee reconstructed, ligaments, tendons, let's just say I am thankful I still have my leg.  I rather have a huge scar, than a missing leg. My way of being comferting is showing folks, it could have been worst.. Thank God you just got lil aches and pains. :biggrin: Well swing by when ever girl. I know that ride is a total, so you will have a new ride in no time. Well TTT...*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dayum, hopefully them pains don't add up to anything bad down the road...thankfully you got out of that somewhat unscathed...


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 07:21 PM~18949133
> *Lol I'd Rather have a Silverado! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: tahoes r home built n arlington


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 06:21 PM~18949133
> *Lol I'd Rather have a Silverado! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

you should contact a accident attourney and sue for injuries etc


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Oct 30 2010, 10:58 PM~18950482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 02:50 PM~18944696
> *My Poor Baby I Only had her for 5 Months
> 
> 
> ...


wow, sorry bout your knee, fuck the car. whose fault? wft happened... get a fuckin tank this time.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 31 2010, 05:23 PM~18954263
> *wow, sorry bout your knee, fuck the car. whose fault? wft happened... get a fuckin tank this time.
> *


I was Rearended so Hard I was Pushed into a Boat hitched to a truck


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Hope your feeling better.....!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

gotta be a good 45+ mph from the back. took a healthy fisting... :drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18944696
> *My Poor Baby I Only had her for 5 Months
> 
> 
> ...


DANG!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :banghead: THAT SUCKS AS LONG AS YOUR OK BUT DANG SALVAGE TITLE HERE IT COMES!! SORRY TO SEE THAT HAPPEN TO YOUR CAR!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 31 2010, 06:13 PM~18954851
> *I was Rearended so Hard I was Pushed into a Boat hitched to a truck
> *


sorry to hear bout your wreck and hope you get beter


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 30 2010, 10:22 PM~18950291
> *you should contact a accident attourney and sue for injuries etc
> *


x2


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 4 2010, 07:43 PM~18988037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys! I am better I'm just missing my car now lol :happysad:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 6 2010, 09:50 PM~19004499
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, Dreamwork Customs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*Hope you are doing better...*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 6 2010, 10:19 PM~19004734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'colorurple\'>
I am Thanks for asking :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 31 2010, 07:13 PM~18954851
> *I was Rearended so Hard I was Pushed into a Boat hitched to a truck
> *


 :boink:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 30 2010, 07:21 PM~18949133
> *Lol I'd Rather have a Silverado! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
do it


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 6 2010, 09:16 PM~19004706
> *:biggrin:
> *


so whats the update with your car..? is it a fixer or a goner


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 AM~19006455
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 7 2010, 11:49 AM~19007405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm considering it lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Nov 7 2010, 01:37 PM~19008102
> *so whats the update with your car..? is it a fixer or a goner
> *


The body shop owner said they came out took notes n some pix, but he would be surprised if it was Not a Total


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 03:17 PM~19009184
> *The body shop owner said they came out took notes n some pix, but he would be surprised if it was Not a Total
> *


yeah It only looks bad... it looks like they'll fix it considering its a new car.. from just the pix it looks like around 11k in damages... just a guestimation.. :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

tell them you want a new car.... with your luck youll get some shit repairs, then get rear ended again and all the spot welds break loose and you get shrapnel lodged in your spine... dont wanna see you in a wheelchair... like a fuckin episode of saw. id be tellin the insurance company hell naw better get me a fuckin new car especially when the accidents not your fault... hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 7 2010, 04:17 PM~19009184
> *The body shop owner said they came out took notes n some pix, but he would be surprised if it was Not a Total
> *


probably not a total. if it were a tad bit older yea but on something so new it still holds value and is worth rebuiling (to them) and send you on your way instead of paying teh whole car off and so forth. in any event any car that is not paid off in an accident and needs repair or tatal is usually a loose losse situation for the owner. be happy if you come out even...coming from experience..

:happysad:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

exellent work bratt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 10 2010, 11:29 PM~19039503
> *exellent work bratt :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys nice work everyone who posted pics got talent for sure heres a couple pics of my first paint job and airbrushing on my 1979 Pontiac Trans Am I painted it in my backyard garage paid $2000 for it and spent $1500 in materials to paint it in total Ive only spent $3500 on it. I'm going to paint my lowrider Caddy this spring Tangerine Kandy with flake pinstriping Goldleafing and some airbrushing it will be my first time painting Kandy, Flake and also pinstriping and gold leafing on a Car im doing pinstriping and gold leafing on panels right now and doing test panels with Kandy's and Flake


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 7 2010, 11:34 PM~19013552
> *tell them you want a new car.... with your luck youll get some shit repairs, then get rear ended again and all the spot welds break loose and you get shrapnel lodged in your spine... dont wanna see you in a wheelchair... like a fuckin episode of saw. id be tellin the insurance company hell naw better get me a fuckin new car especially when the accidents not your fault... hno:
> *


X52146432156574105638553242854+8974132


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 14 2010, 09:54 AM~19060480
> *X52146432156574105638553242854+8974132
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 13 2010, 06:43 PM~19061090
> *
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Nov 13 2010, 05:54 PM~19060480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Well Looks like Im going to have to get a New Car only the Bitch that hit me has the Cheapest Shitiest Insurance Co ever they can only Pay out 25,000 for All the Property Damage the Bitch caused so its being divided up amongst 3 Vehicles so either way I've got to put it on my insurance :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 07:51 PM~19061559
> *Well Looks like Im going to have to get a New Car only the Bitch that hit me has the Cheapest Shitiest Insurance Co ever they can only Pay out 25,000 for All the Property Damage the Bitch caused so its being divided up amongst 3 Vehicles so either way I've got to put it on my insurance  :angry:
> *


damn that sucks :uh: good thing u didnt put a bunch of work n custom paint in to it ,well now u can get u a old skool ride :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rags_87Caddy_@Nov 12 2010, 12:23 AM~19048712
> *Hey guys nice work everyone who posted pics got talent for sure heres a couple pics of my first paint job and airbrushing on my 1979 Pontiac Trans Am I painted it in my backyard garage paid $2000 for it and spent $1500 in materials to paint it in total Ive only spent $3500 on it.  I'm going to paint my lowrider Caddy this spring Tangerine Kandy with flake pinstriping Goldleafing and some airbrushing it will be my first time painting Kandy, Flake and also pinstriping and gold leafing on a Car im doing pinstriping and gold leafing on panels right now and doing test panels with Kandy's and Flake
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work the TA looks Awesome! Thanks for sharing your work on My Thread


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 13 2010, 07:51 PM~19061559
> *Well Looks like Im going to have to get a New Car only the Bitch that hit me has the Cheapest Shitiest Insurance Co ever they can only Pay out 25,000 for All the Property Damage the Bitch caused so its being divided up amongst 3 Vehicles so either way I've got to put it on my insurance  :angry:
> *


Couldn't you sue for the damages?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

So my car is Repairable as of right now I gave the Body Shop the go ahead to do minor tear down to see if there is anymore damage another $2,000 and it would be a Total. Oh and its going on my Insurance as Under Insured Motorist. That's the Update so far


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 19 2010, 11:59 PM~19115630
> *So my car is Repairable as of right now I gave the Body Shop the go ahead to do minor tear down to see if there is anymore damage another $2,000 and it would be a Total. Oh and its going on my Insurance as Under Insured Motorist. That's the Update so far
> *


whole lotta drama :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 20 2010, 12:41 AM~19115825
> *whole lotta drama  :uh:
> *


Yeah it Sucks!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 20 2010, 01:38 PM~19118486
> *Yeah it Sucks!
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

cant believe they wanna fix that... the shop i work at sometimes does big hits like that, and ill tell you right now if it was my car id be givin em a whole lotta hell to make sure that car go to the chop yard... even if you have it repaired there never the same. someone always cuts corners to make the job profitable. even at my work the other spray painters just scotch brite into the blend panels instead of taking the peel off with some 800 or 1000 on the DA. when you get the car back after its repaired better off just closing your eyes, dont look too close lol, youll pick something.... apart from the cosmetics i hope the structural repairs hold up if the same accident happens again... for your sake... good luck bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 20 2010, 05:23 PM~19119329
> *:naughty:
> *


Lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 06:03 PM~19119554
> *cant believe they wanna fix that... the shop i work at sometimes does big hits like that, and ill tell you right now if it was my car id be givin em a whole lotta hell to make sure that car go to the chop yard... even if you have it repaired there never the same. someone always cuts corners to make the job profitable. even at my work the other spray painters just scotch brite into the blend panels instead of taking the peel off with some 800 or 1000 on the DA. when you get the car back after its repaired better off just closing your eyes, dont look too close lol, youll pick something.... apart from the cosmetics i hope the structural repairs hold up if the same accident happens again... for your sake... good luck bratt
> *


Thanks :happysad: The shop that is repairing it is the same body shop I worked for and he already told me I could come in any time to check on my car I trust him with the repair part its the paint I'm worried bout just cuz he has a homemade booth with no baking system lol


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

The lady that crashed into you has a cheap ass insurence that only pays out 25K and therefor itll go on your insurence? Wow.....got to love america for making that even possible :0 : :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 21 2010, 03:21 AM~19122871
> *The lady that crashed into you has a cheap ass insurence that only pays out 25K and therefor itll go on your insurence? Wow.....got to love america for making that even possible  :0 : :uh:
> *


Exactly. The adjuster told me that's all the company could Pay out on any accident. I hope No one ever gets hit by someone with Santa Fe Insurance Ever


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

A lawyer can go a long way........













Just saying, insurance companies dont give two shits about anyone. Get a lawyer to pressure them and you'll have it your way


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 05:03 PM~19119554
> *cant believe they wanna fix that... the shop i work at sometimes does big hits like that, and ill tell you right now if it was my car id be givin em a whole lotta hell to make sure that car go to the chop yard... even if you have it repaired there never the same. someone always cuts corners to make the job profitable. even at my work the other spray painters just scotch brite into the blend panels instead of taking the peel off with some 800 or 1000 on the DA. when you get the car back after its repaired better off just closing your eyes, dont look too close lol, youll pick something.... apart from the cosmetics i hope the structural repairs hold up if the same accident happens again... for your sake... good luck bratt
> *


*DAMN, THAT RIGHT THERE IS SOME GREEDY ASS SHOPS, CAUSE THERE IS ALWAYS A PROFIT TO BE MADE WITH INSURANCE WORK, ON PARTS AND LABOR. IT'S UP TO THE SHOP TO HIT THEM WITH ALL THE RIGHT HOURS, BUT THERE SHOULD NEVER BE A REASON TO SHORT CUT, A INSURANCE JOB, OR ANY JOB FOR THAT MATTER. AS A SHOP, YOU SET YOUR PRICE, YOUR HOURS, PARTS, AND MATERIAL, WHY CHEAT THE COSTUMER, AND BURN YOUR SHOPS REP??? SHOPS LIKE THAT GIVE RIGHTEOUS SHOPS A BAD NAME... HOPE YOUR RIDE COME OUT GREAT, MAKE SURE THE IMPACT DIDN'T MESS UP ANYTHING MECHANICAL, LIKE YOUR TRANNY OR YOUR ENGINE. SOMETIME SOME SHOPS UNDER PRICE SHIT, SO THEY CAN GET PAID. WELL GOOD LUCK GIRLY...*


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 21 2010, 07:13 PM~19122860
> *Thanks  :happysad: The shop that is repairing it is the same body shop I worked for and he already told me I could come in any time to check on my car I trust him with the repair part its the paint I'm worried bout just cuz he has a homemade booth with no baking system lol
> *


if he gets clean jobs in his homemade booth dosent matter if it bakes or not, thats just used for body shops who need to have cars cured fast so the production line dosent stop... let it cure over night then let the texas sun do the rest...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 22 2010, 09:49 AM~19126448
> *DAMN, THAT RIGHT THERE IS SOME GREEDY ASS SHOPS, CAUSE THERE IS ALWAYS A PROFIT TO BE MADE WITH INSURANCE WORK, ON PARTS AND LABOR. IT'S UP TO THE SHOP TO HIT THEM WITH ALL THE RIGHT HOURS, BUT THERE SHOULD NEVER BE A REASON TO SHORT CUT, A INSURANCE JOB, OR ANY JOB FOR THAT MATTER. AS A SHOP, YOU SET YOUR PRICE, YOUR HOURS, PARTS, AND MATERIAL, WHY CHEAT THE COSTUMER, AND BURN YOUR SHOPS REP??? SHOPS LIKE THAT GIVE RIGHTEOUS SHOPS A BAD NAME... HOPE YOUR RIDE COME OUT GREAT, MAKE SURE THE IMPACT DIDN'T MESS UP ANYTHING MECHANICAL, LIKE YOUR TRANNY OR YOUR ENGINE. SOMETIME SOME SHOPS UNDER PRICE SHIT, SO THEY CAN GET PAID. WELL GOOD LUCK GIRLY...
> *


insurance in australia is getting bad. this company they have down here called AAMI advertises on tv nonstop low rates. the people dont understand that with low rates come second hand parts and lots of bondo, not to mention rock bottom repair, remove and refit prices. the average r/r price and repair is 23 dollars US an hour, and there trying to drive it lower. now all these other insurance companies are actually merging with AAMI (beeing bought out too) cause theve found out about the crazy pablo escobar profits they were making. the whole industry is fucked now. im finding it hard to make decent money some weeks (on contract paint 40% of paint cost). couple weeks back i did an 05 subaru wrx, full front (new bumper cover, hood with 3 repairs in bondo, front fenders, hood scoop, fog light inserts, and repaired front reinforcement.) this in the black metalic, it was a day and half work and 2 hours polishing. i got paid 220 AUD for all that work. the normal is 280 to 350. but is another company that AAMI bought out and are now applying there money saving techniques to. its gonna get to where the industry is going to implode on its self and the body shops are going to sucked in like a black hole... ive only been in crash work for 7 years, and where i havent seen it all, ive seen enough trust me. how many time ive seen teh shop owner take a hammer to the job to get more on the quote, to make it worth th shops time :banghead:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 22 2010, 07:51 AM~19129986
> *if he gets clean jobs in his homemade booth dosent matter if it bakes or not, thats just used for body shops who need to have cars cured fast so the production line dosent stop... let it cure over night then let the texas sun do the rest...
> *



x2 and I also agree with you if that was my car and someone hit me I would raise hell to get a brand new one.....I drove salvage title cars before and I don't think I would want to ever own another one


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

the only time id drive a salvage car is if i bought it damaged from auction and i was involved int the rebuild. if you dont have a best friend that does the structural, best to stay away. otherwise you got no idea if shit is done right... ive seen repaired write off cars crash tested in an australian magazine, lets just say it wasnt pretty. one of them had the airbag stuffed with a towel, and a frame rail broke loose (unibody) scattered the fuckin suspension. youd be surprised how many cars wouldnt pass inspection after major structural work...(for those cut corner shops)


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Nov 22 2010, 12:10 AM~19130089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO TRUE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Hope Everyone n their Families Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i havent celebrated thanksgiving since 2002. been a while... think its time to make a trip home next november.... :tears:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

happy thanx giving !


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy turkey day Brat-tat-tat-tat






:0 :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 25 2010, 10:28 PM~19166282
> *Happy turkey day Brat-tat-tat-tat</span>
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Lol Happy Turkey Day Shod! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY GIRLY, HOPE YOU HAD A BLESSED AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING... STAY


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Nov 26 2010, 01:38 PM~19169143
> *HEY GIRLY, HOPE YOU HAD A BLESSED AND HAPPY THANKSGIVING... STAY
> *


Thanx! I did and I hope y'all did too!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 26 2010, 02:07 PM~19169485
> *Thanx! I did and I hope y'all did too!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i DID!!! HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Boulevard Aces Car Show I went to Today! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Saving the Best for Last! Won 1st Place in 90's and 1st Place for Best Truck, Painted by Micheal Leal, Muraled by Ghost, n Owned by Edgar  :cheesy: :biggrin:  

































































I Love this Truck lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

there sures a lot of garbage (donks) in texas :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 05:37 PM~19184338
> *Saving the Best for Last! Won 1st Place in 90's and 1st Place for Best Truck, Painted by Micheal Leal, Muraled by Ghost, n Owned by Edgar  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 28 2010, 06:42 PM~19184850
> *there sures a lot of garbage (donks) in texas  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Big wheels are played out.. They all look the same.


With that said.. The Artists put it down.. Good Job fellas.. 

"Painted by Micheal Leal, Muraled by Ghost,"


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 28 2010, 08:10 PM~19185150
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


Whatever! It was the Best Truck I Saw there!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 07:14 PM~19185205
> *Whatever! It was the Best Truck I Saw there!
> *


Thanks for sharing the pics, Looks like you had a good time.. That's what counts.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 08:18 PM~19185262
> *Thanks for sharing the pics, Looks like you had a good time.. That's what counts.
> *


Thanx Mark I did Have Fun! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 28 2010, 06:18 PM~19185262
> *Thanks for sharing the pics, Looks like you had a good time.. That's what counts.
> *


x2 :|


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Nov 28 2010, 08:37 PM~19185476
> *x2 :|
> *


Thanx Shod! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:barf: 







:barf:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 28 2010, 07:10 PM~19185150
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY GIRLY, JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WHAT'S UP, YOU ALL HAD A HANDFUL OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE, i REALLY LOVE THE KANDY MANS KUSTOMS ONE, I AM A BIG FAN OF HIS WORK, HE IS THE MOST HUMBLE PERSON I MET, THAT IS UP THERE IN TALENT. TEXAS TRAFFIC ORANGE CAR IS HIS WORK, NOW THAT MAN IS THE BOMB, I KNOW SOME FOLKS OUT HERE LIKE CALLING HIM FOR ADVICE. MAYBE ONE DAY WE WILL TOO??? GOD KNOWS HE IS SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT HE IS DOING!!! WELL TAKE CARE BRAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD AFTERNOON GIRLY, HOPE YOUR DAY IS GOING GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 12:19 AM~19216364
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Dec 2 2010, 01:45 PM~19220104
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 01:49 PM~19220137
> *GOOD AFTERNOON GIRLY, HOPE YOUR DAY IS GOING GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


It was alright Thanks!  I can't wait to see what Y'all are working on Next! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

you gonna post up some pics of the malibu tear down? reminds me of the mustang i was just looking at on the dreamworks customs thread... same damage... hno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 2 2010, 09:55 PM~19224447
> *It was alright Thanks!  I can't wait to see what Y'all are working on Next! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN IT'S SO HARD TO KEEP IT UNDER RAPS, I REALLY WOULD POST MORE, BUT AFTER WE CAUGHT A FEW FOLKS BITING, WE DECIDED THEY CAN BITE AFTER THE RIDE IS DONE, LIKE THEY DID ON SOME OF MY OTHER PICS. OF OUR CUSTOMERS RIDES, PRETTY SAD, IT'S COOL TO LOOK AT OTHERS WORK FOR INSPIRATION, TOTALLY NOT COOL TO TRY TO COPY CAT IT... BUT TRUST WHEN I SAY I WILL BE POSTING LIKE CRAZY WHEN THIS ONE IS DONE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 2 2010, 11:50 PM~19225080
> *MAN IT'S SO HARD TO KEEP IT UNDER RAPS, I REALLY WOULD POST MORE, BUT AFTER WE CAUGHT A FEW FOLKS BITING, WE DECIDED THEY CAN BITE AFTER THE RIDE IS DONE, LIKE THEY DID ON SOME OF MY OTHER PICS. OF OUR CUSTOMERS RIDES, PRETTY SAD, IT'S COOL TO LOOK AT OTHERS WORK FOR INSPIRATION, TOTALLY NOT COOL TO TRY TO COPY CAT IT... BUT TRUST WHEN I SAY I WILL BE POSTING LIKE CRAZY WHEN THIS ONE IS DONE...
> *


Ok yay I Can't Wait to see it Done! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 3 2010, 10:21 PM~19233572
> *Ok yay I Can't Wait to see it Done! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND..


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 4 2010, 01:30 AM~19234405
> *HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND..
> *


Thanx! Hope Y'all have a Great Weekend Too! :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 08:14 PM~19185205
> *Whatever! It was the Best Truck I Saw there!
> *


horrible taste, youd love what the fools rolling here in Houston in that case


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Page 3.... WTF... not any more ! Sup Brat.. what's good with the ride?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 11 2010, 12:52 AM~19298950
> *Page 3.... WTF... not any more !    Sup Brat.. what's good with the ride?
> *


Lol Thanx! It's being Fixed should be about another week or so  :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 11 2010, 11:28 PM~19304775
> *ttt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: hi


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 12 2010, 09:28 AM~19306416
> *:biggrin: hi
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 12 2010, 10:41 AM~19307354
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 12:43 PM~19307362
> *:wave:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :tongue: :biggrin: You got any Mediums for me yet? Lol :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 12 2010, 11:26 AM~19307571
> *:wave: :tongue:  :biggrin: You got any Mediums for me yet? Lol  :happysad:
> *


Real soon.. I'll PM you when yours is done.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 12 2010, 01:38 PM~19307632
> *Real soon.. I'll PM you when yours is done..  :biggrin:
> *


Ok Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT, POSTED THE PICS OF THE 8, SWING BY AND DROP SOME LOVE... THANKS GIRLY... :biggrin: WELL HOPE ALL IS WELL HEY WAT EVER HAPPEND WITH YOUR RIDE?? HAVEN'T READ THRU THE THREAD FILL ME IN OK... MUCH LOVE YOUR GIRL, LIZ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
















[/quote]


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> I got My Shirts Today I Love them they are Awesome!!!! Mine are all Sparkly Lol!!! Thank You So Much Mark!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:

























[/quote]
Lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:39 AM~19365338
> *Lol!
> *


hey my response is better than what everyone else is gonna say


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 12:43 AM~19365360
> *hey my response is better than what everyone else is gonna say
> *


It's all the Same lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 12:45 AM~19365373
> *It's all the Same lol! :happysad:
> *


oh ok well in that case will u show me a better pic of ur back pocket :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:11 AM~19365505
> *oh ok well in that case will u show me a better pic of ur back pocket  :wow: :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> 
> 
> ...


If You Want a Better Pic then You can Take It Lol! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:14 AM~19365513
> *If You Want a Better Pic then You can Take It Lol! :tongue:
> *


 :wow: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 19 2010, 01:36 AM~19365612
> *:wow:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:
> *


  :no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:43 AM~19365635
> *  :no:
> *


hey but u said i could take it my self   fucking tease :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 18 2010, 11:46 PM~19365645
> *hey but u said i could take it my self      fucking tease  :uh:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 01:13 PM~19367605
> *x2 :uh:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 11:14 AM~19367611
> *:tongue:
> *


i wont tell spock the pix u sent me


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 01:16 PM~19367619
> *i wont tell spock the pix u sent me
> *


Shut Up Shod! Lol :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 19 2010, 11:16 AM~19367619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 11:32 AM~19367702
> *Shut Up Shod! Lol :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: zzzzzzzzzzip


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Dec 19 2010, 01:40 PM~19367736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all are just Tooo Funny!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUNDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 19 2010, 02:38 PM~19368070
> *SUNDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 03:09 PM~19368244
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:10 PM~19368258
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 01:10 PM~19368258
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up wut up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 19 2010, 04:08 PM~19368586
> *wut up wut up
> *


Nothing much just a Lazy Sunday as usual lol! How are you? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 19 2010, 02:11 PM~19368603
> *Nothing much just a Lazy Sunday as usual lol! How are you? :biggrin:
> *


i am :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:49 PM~19390430
> *ttt
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  Thanx Shod Lol!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 21 2010, 09:51 PM~19390450
> * :cheesy:  :biggrin:   Thanx Shod Lol!
> *


sumbody has to luv u :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19390469
> *sumbody has to luv u :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 21 2010, 11:53 PM~19390469
> *sumbody has to luv u :buttkick:
> *


ur such a *** :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 21 2010, 11:53 PM~19390469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Good Night Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> oh ok well in that case will u show me a better pic of ur back pocket :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

>


[/quote]
 :uh: Can I get a Receipt for these I want to Exchange them for some Hot Shirtless Guys Please lol! Thanx for the Holiday Wishes thou! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: Can I get a Receipt for these I want to Exchange them for some Hot Shirtless Guys Please lol! Thanx for the Holiday Wishes thou! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:wow: x2.....wait wut :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> :uh: Can I get a Receipt for these I want to Exchange them for some Hot Shirtless Guys Please lol! Thanx for the Holiday Wishes thou! :biggrin:


:wow: x2.....wait wut :uh:
[/quote]
Lmao! :rofl:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Oct 2 2009, 11:33 PM~15255500
> *Ok I finally figured out how to post my pics bigger so here are the pics of my Panels Again lol from my Custom Paint Class I took at Eastfield this Summer!!!  :biggrin:
> Silver Base N Flake w/ HoK Orange Kandy on top
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Dec 23 2010, 08:56 PM~19406340
> *NICE
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 23 2010, 07:11 PM~19406454
> *Thanx! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 23 2010, 10:03 PM~19406922
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to Everyone and your Family!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas to u and your family


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT, HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS, AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

FELIZ NAVIDAD!! HOPE U AND URS HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE XMAS 


HERE U AND BIGSHOD CAN SHARE


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 06:24 PM~19413892
> *FELIZ NAVIDAD!! HOPE U AND URS HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE XMAS
> HERE U AND BIGSHOD CAN SHARE
> 
> ...


Aww thank you Elspock Finally got me some Hot Guys lol but I'm Not Sharing with Shod lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:29 PM~19413916
> *Aww thank you Elspock Finally got me some Hot Guys lol but I'm Not Sharing with Shod lol
> *


you can share one at least shod is lonely :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 24 2010, 06:34 PM~19413949
> *you can share one at least shod is lonely  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao ok the one who already has his mouth open Shod can have looks like he's saying Shod anyways lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 06:41 PM~19413987
> *Lmao ok the one who already has his mouth open Shod can have looks like he's saying Shod anyways lol
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Dec 24 2010, 04:34 PM~19413949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: 
WTF :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 24 2010, 09:21 PM~19414984
> *:nicoderm:
> WTF :angry:
> *


Lol JK


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Merry Xmas Bratt, :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 10:11 AM~19417283
> *Merry Xmas Bratt,  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 10:18 AM~19417332
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 25 2010, 10:24 AM~19413892
> *FELIZ NAVIDAD!! HOPE U AND URS HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE XMAS
> HERE U AND BIGSHOD CAN SHARE
> 
> ...


wtf there not even oiled up, what a waste


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 25 2010, 04:08 PM~19419128
> *wtf there not even oiled up, what a waste
> *


Lol Merry Christmas  to you and your family! :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:uh: Can I get a Receipt for these I want to Exchange them for some Hot Shirtless Guys Please lol! Thanx for the Holiday Wishes thou! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> :uh: Can I get a Receipt for these I want to Exchange them for some Hot Shirtless Guys Please lol! Thanx for the Holiday Wishes thou! :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








[/quote]
That's Cool Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning or afternoon by the time u get ur ass up :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 26 2010, 07:21 AM~19422331
> *Good morning or afternoon by the time u get ur ass up  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Dec 26 2010, 09:21 AM~19422331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 26 2010, 08:43 AM~19419284
> *Lol Merry Christmas  to you and your family! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


happy holidays to you as well :angel:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: Hi Bratt Hope u had a great xmas


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Sup brat-tat-tat-tat :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT HOPE YOU ENJOYED YOU CHRISTMAS... JUST DROPPED IN TO GIVE YOU A MONDAY BUMP...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Dec 27 2010, 07:55 AM~19429569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did have a Good Christmas Thank You. I hope Y'all had a Great Christmas Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 27 2010, 11:09 AM~19430391
> *Sup brat-tat-tat-tat :wow:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 27 2010, 09:04 PM~19435942
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

My christmas was ok  Hope u Have a good day :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 12:12 AM~19446125
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: What's with the Angry Face?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Dec 29 2010, 07:58 AM~19447731
> *My christmas was ok    Hope u Have a good day  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 09:40 AM~19448108
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  Lol!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 29 2010, 08:45 PM~19454017
> * :uh: What's with the Angry Face?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 01:03 PM~19449330
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 29 2010, 01:03 PM~19449330
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 29 2010, 10:51 PM~19454085
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 30 2010, 05:19 PM~19460922
> *
> *


THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS BRAT... :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 30 2010, 09:44 PM~19462783
> *THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS BRAT... :happysad:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THROWING THE ONLY OTHER GIRL I KNOW ON HERE BACK TO THE TOP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Dec 31 2010, 12:22 PM~19467388
> *THROWING THE ONLY OTHER GIRL I KNOW ON HERE BACK TO THE TOP... :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Liz! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hi ya


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Starting the New Year off right I got my Baby Ariel back Today she don't smell New anymore but she Looks New again :cheesy: I Hope Everyone has a Happy and Safe New Year God Bless!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy New Year bratt!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 1 2011, 12:41 AM~19472513
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanx! Happy New Year to you too Justin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy new year bratt!!!!!!! Wishing u and ur family da best


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 01:04 AM~19472614
> *Happy new year bratt!!!!!!! Wishing u and ur family da best
> *


Thanx! Same to you Elspock :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 1 2011, 01:10 AM~19472653
> *Thanx! Same to you Elspock :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 31 2010, 11:04 PM~19472614
> *Happy new year bratt!!!!!!! Wishing u :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 03:16 AM~19473095
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


Cockblocker  :twak: :twak:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

happy new years britt , u a down to earth chick in person and overall i hope u fullfill your dream this year you just gotta find a way to make it happen and dont give up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 01:31 AM~19473131
> *Cockblocker  :twak: :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy New Year Bratt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 1 2011, 03:16 AM~19473095
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :nono:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 1 2011, 03:31 AM~19473131
> *Cockblocker  :twak: :twak:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 1 2011, 10:24 AM~19473737
> *happy new years britt , u a down to earth chick in person and overall i hope u fullfill your dream this year you just gotta find a way to make it happen and dont give up
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 1 2011, 11:47 AM~19474055
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19476548
> *Happy New Year Bratt
> *


Thanx! You Too! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 11:47 AM~19510127
> *MORNING...
> *


 :wave: Hi Liz! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:| :| :tongue: :sprint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 08:57 PM~19515325
> *:|  :|  :tongue:  :sprint:
> *


Uh! :uh: Why you runnin'?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BEEN MEANING TO ASK YA, HOW DID YOUR RIDE COME OUT??? BEEN WONDERING... BUT ANYWHO, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT 2011...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 06:58 PM~19515358
> *Uh! :uh: Why you runnin'?
> *


Playing around.. :biggrin: Sup, like Liz said.. whats good with your car?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 5 2011, 10:09 PM~19516329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's great looks good as new just doesn't Smell like it any more thou lol smells like Bondo lol but I'm so glad to have her back :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 09:51 PM~19517535
> *She's great looks good as new just doesn't Smell like it any more thou lol smells like Bondo lol but I'm so glad to have her back :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats great! glad to hear you got your ride back.. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 5 2011, 11:53 PM~19517549
> *Thats great! glad to hear you got your ride back..  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 5 2011, 10:51 PM~19517535
> *She's great looks good as new just doesn't Smell like it any more thou lol smells like Bondo lol but I'm so glad to have her back :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: awww... glad to here you got her back... be safe brat... oh and hope you are having a great thursday... 1 more day, and i get to hibernate...wooohoooo...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 12:17 AM~19517798
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:14 AM~19520024
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 6 2011, 12:28 PM~19521103
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: awww... glad to here you got her back... be safe brat... oh and hope you are having a great thursday... 1 more day, and i get to hibernate...wooohoooo...
> *


Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 06:05 PM~19523834
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT GIRL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Have an Interview for a Body Shop Tomorrow, Wish Me Luck!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 7 2011, 09:49 PM~19536310
> *I Have an Interview for a Body Shop Tomorrow, Wish Me Luck!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Good luck on your interview.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 7 2011, 10:54 PM~19536351
> *Good luck on your interview.
> *


Thanx Justin :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MORNING BRAT... I AM ACTUALLY SLEEP TYPING, BUT WANTED TO WISH YOU A GOOD SATURDAY MORNING BEFORE I GO BACK TO HIBERNATING...LOL...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 7 2011, 08:49 PM~19536310
> *I Have an Interview for a Body Shop Tomorrow, Wish Me Luck!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 8 2011, 07:57 AM~19538456
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 8 2011, 08:50 AM~19538597
> *MORNING BRAT... I AM ACTUALLY SLEEP TYPING, BUT WANTED TO WISH YOU A GOOD SATURDAY MORNING BEFORE I GO BACK TO HIBERNATING...LOL...
> *


Lol Thanx Liz! I hope you have a Good Weekend even if you're only Hibernating lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 09:24 AM~19538711
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 8 2011, 10:06 AM~19538912
> *:rimshot:
> *


Hey is that a Sarcastic Rimshot or a Supportive Rimshot? :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 8 2011, 01:03 PM~19540153
> *BUMP
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 8 2011, 11:46 AM~19540009
> *Lol Thanx Liz! I hope you have a Good Weekend even if you're only Hibernating lol :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD BABYGIRL, I TOTALLY MISSED THE WISH YOU LUCK, MAN FORGET LUCK I PRAY YOU GET THE JOB... MUCH LOVE GIRL...OH AND NEVER KNOCK HIBERNATION... IT DOES A GRUMPY GOOD... LOL... GOOD NIGHT BRAT...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:24 AM~19545169
> *MY BAD BABYGIRL, I TOTALLY MISSED THE WISH YOU LUCK, MAN FORGET LUCK I PRAY YOU GET THE JOB... MUCH LOVE GIRL...OH AND NEVER KNOCK HIBERNATION... IT DOES A GRUMPY GOOD... LOL... GOOD NIGHT BRAT...
> *


Lol Thanx Liz Good Night lol :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2011, 12:17 PM~19547713
> *Lol Thanx Liz Good Night lol :biggrin:
> *


HEY BRAT, HOPE THE INTERVIEW WENT IN YOUR BEST INTREST... KEEP ME POSTED, I AM ROOTING FOR YA...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 8 2011, 12:44 PM~19539990
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

thought this thread could use some more smiley's :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hi_ryder = thread killer :tears:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

I GUESS I AINT THE ONLY BUSY LIL B... HOPE THE INTERVIEW BROUGHT FOTH IT'S FRUITS BABYGIRL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jan 10 2011, 05:34 AM~19554167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol your so Crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 03:04 PM~19567299
> *I GUESS I AINT THE ONLY BUSY LIL B... HOPE THE INTERVIEW BROUGHT FOTH IT'S FRUITS BABYGIRL...
> *


Thanx Liz! :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 06:00 PM~19569912
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Do the dam thing girl!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 11 2011, 08:23 PM~19570167
> *:thumbsup: Do the dam thing girl!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 11 2011, 07:00 PM~19569912
> *The Body Shop said they want to try me out Today was my First Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


WOOT WOOT THAT'S RIGHT!!! GO ON WITH YOUR BADSELF... CONGRATS BRAT, MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH A PERMANENT POSITION... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

just hope its the position she wants :ugh: :around:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## ricky7 (Dec 3, 2010)

:wow: you are an artist, a good one.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:rant: BONZAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:x:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:nosad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:yessad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:barf:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:machinegun:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:420:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:guns:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Jan 12 2011, 12:01 AM~19572611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DO REALIZE SHE IS WORKING NOW RIGHT??? RIGHT??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 12:00 PM~19574892
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAD TO BE A MAN...
> YOU DO REALIZE SHE IS WORKING NOW RIGHT??? RIGHT??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












da attention whore went and put it in everybodys topic :twak:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 11:10 AM~19574988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S FUCKED UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY AS HELL, BUT FUCKED UP... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 03:31 PM~19577081
> *:angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:ninja::ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hno:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:x:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:buttkick:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 04:10 PM~19577915
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5: :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19571203
> *WOOT WOOT THAT'S RIGHT!!! GO ON WITH YOUR BADSELF... CONGRATS BRAT, MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH A PERMANENT POSITION... I AM HAPPY FOR YOU...
> *


Thank You Me Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84, cutebratt04


Oh Ninja fight..! Fight! :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 06:35 PM~19578144
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DETONATER, elspock84, cutebratt04
> Oh Ninja fight..! Fight!  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


BONZAI!!!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 12 2011, 01:01 AM~19572611
> *just hope its the position she wants  :ugh:  :around:
> *


I'm just glad I got my Foot in the Door! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricky7_@Jan 12 2011, 04:03 AM~19573096
> *:wow: you are an artist, a good one.
> *


Thanx I Try lol! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:37 PM~19578171
> *I'm just glad I got my Foot in the Door! :biggrin:
> *


:guns:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:39 PM~19578184
> *Thanx I Try lol! :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 12 2011, 07:17 AM~19573307
> *Hi Bratt  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 12 2011, 10:31 AM~19574240
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 06:40 PM~19578203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 12:10 PM~19574988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Uh I just wanted to let my friend;s know I got the Job I was Excited bout getting the Job and had to tell everyone  :tears:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

POOR BRAT, I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU DID TO THESE NIJAS??? THEY ARE VECIOUS AREN'T THEY??? :uh: :uh: BUT HALLARIOUS AT IT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



MARK I LOVE THE NIJA'S THEY'RE EVERYWHERE ONE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 04:47 PM~19578281
> *:uh: Uh I just wanted to let my friend;s know I got the Job I was Excited bout getting the Job and had to tell everyone   :tears:
> *


The planned attack was just for fun, not because you anounced the good news.. TTT for the new job women.. :biggrin: 


But it might not be over yet!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg what's with all the Nija Stuff? :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 06:50 PM~19578303
> *The planned attack was just for fun, not because you anounced the good news.. TTT for the new job women..  :biggrin:
> But it might not be over yet!
> *


Dont show any weakness ninja!!!! :twak: tomorrow we say sorry today we slaughter da bratt :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:47 PM~19578281
> *:uh: Uh I just wanted to let my friend;s know I got the Job I was Excited bout getting the Job and had to tell everyone   :tears:
> *


Leave ur feelings at da doe today we ninjas and vicious  























But if u gimmie some lovin :boink: ill stop :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 04:54 PM~19578338
> *Dont show any weakness ninja!!!! :twak: tomorrow we say sorry today we slaughter da bratt :ninja:
> *



:h5: :ninja:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 05:56 PM~19578362
> *Leave ur feelings at da doe today we ninjas and vicious
> But if u gimmie some lovin :boink: ill stop :wow:
> *


AWWW... A HORNY :ninja: NOW TWAK HIM MARK FOR SHOWING WEEKNESS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

MfTzVUM9ZNI&


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:01 PM~19578414
> *AWWW... A HORNY  :ninja: NOW TWAK HIM MARK FOR SHOWING WEEKNESS!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You stay outta of it unless u wanna get some :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 06:56 PM~19578362
> *Leave ur feelings at da doe today we ninjas and vicious
> But if u gimmie some lovin :boink: ill stop :wow:
> *


Ok then its on let me find my Sword!  :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 06:56 PM~19578367
> *:h5:  :ninja:
> *


No weakness!! 






















Unless it's for some booty :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Found It!!! 







:ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:08 PM~19578465
> *Ok then its on let me find my Sword!  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> *


Awwww fuck :banghead:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ya! Take That Elspock and Detonator!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:10 PM~19578483
> *I Found It!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Jackson st nukka :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Elspock you supposed to Dress Ninja like Detonater Not Hula Lmao!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 06:07 PM~19578455
> *You stay outta of it unless u wanna get some :ninja:
> *


HEY I AM JUST A NOISY SPECTATOR MISSY GOOD TO SEE YOU BUSTING OUT THE NIJA!!! SHOW NO MERCY... HAHAHA... I AM NEUTRAL... MARK IS MY BRO., SPOCK MY COMPA, AND YOU MY GIRL, SO I'LL BE NICE TO YOU, DON'T MAKE ME GO NIJA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:18 PM~19578585
> *HEY I AM JUST A NOISY SPECTATOR MISSY GOOD TO SEE YOU BUSTING OUT THE NIJA!!! SHOW NO MERCY... HAHAHA... I AM NEUTRAL... MARK IS MY BRO., SPOCK MY COMPA, AND YOU MY GIRL, SO I'LL BE NICE TO YOU, DON'T MAKE ME GO NIJA... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah u don't want none of dis here! :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I call this Move the Helli-Choppter!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:17 PM~19578566
> *Elspock you supposed to Dress Ninja like Detonater Not Hula Lmao!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm an undercover :ninja: I look like a goofy gay ass white boy but in my coconuts I gots some dangerous weapons :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Now to Hypnotize You Guys!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 06:22 PM~19578619
> *I'm an undercover :ninja: I look like a goofy gay ass white boy but in my coconuts I gots some dangerous weapons :ninja:
> *


YOU ARE TO MUCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:21 PM~19578612
> *I call this Move the Helli-Choppter!
> 
> 
> ...


I would call it da spinner if u was on top of me :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:22 PM~19578619
> *I'm an undercover :ninja: I look like a goofy gay ass white boy but in my coconuts I gots some dangerous weapons :ninja:
> *


Lmao! Let me see your Coconuts of Mass Destruction lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:24 PM~19578634
> *Now to Hypnotize You Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW YOU ONLY MADE NINJA SPOCK :naughty: HE PROBABLY THINKING ABOUT :boink: :boink: THAT NINJA NOW... LMAO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:25 PM~19578648
> *I would call it da spinner if u was on top of me :naughty:
> *


Lmao Nope you would just get Helli-Chopped No WeakNess cuz you ain't getting this Booty!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:24 PM~19578634
> *Now to Hypnotize You Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm nope don't work. U need to be naked for dat :wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OOOOH YEAH SPOCK IS STUCK ON :naughty: :boink: :boink: SNAP OUT OF IT NINJA... GOOD ONE BRAT THAT IS HIS WEAKNESS, I AM JUST MAKING NOISE...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:26 PM~19578657
> *Lmao! Let me see your Coconuts of Mass Destruction lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's what she said :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:26 PM~19578658
> *YOU KNOW YOU ONLY MADE NINJA SPOCK  :naughty: HE PROBABLY THINKING ABOUT  :boink:  :boink: THAT NINJA NOW... LMAO...
> *


Good that's exactly what I wanted now to go in for the Kill! With a Killer Distraction!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:28 PM~19578684
> *OOOOH YEAH SPOCK IS STUCK ON  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink: SNAP OUT OF IT NINJA... GOOD ONE BRAT THAT IS HIS WEAKNESS, I AM JUST MAKING NOISE...
> *


Your siding too much wit da brat  ur starting to make me :angry:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:24 PM~19578634
> *Now to Hypnotize You Guys!
> 
> 
> ...


seizer???


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:30 PM~19578700
> *Good that's exactly what I wanted now to go in for the Kill! With a Killer Distraction!
> 
> 
> ...












HERE YOU GO BRAT A DISTRACTION FOR YOU TO GATHER YOUR NINJAS... I GOT TO GO GUYS CLOSING UP SHOP... SEE YOU LATER HAVE FUN MY NINJAS...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 06:32 PM~19578721
> *Your siding too much wit da brat  ur starting to make me :angry:
> *


MY BAD... LOL... RUN BRAT RUN...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19578700
> *Good that's exactly what I wanted now to go in for the Kill! With a Killer Distraction!
> 
> 
> ...


:boink: :fapping:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19578737
> *MY BAD... LOL... RUN BRAT RUN...
> *


Don't Worry I Have My Ninja Voo Doo Doll Now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:36 PM~19578747
> *:boink: :fapping:
> *


Weakness!!!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Win!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19578737
> *MY BAD... LOL... RUN BRAT RUN...
> *


Comadre it's over  ur done get ready for da rath!!!!! :ninja:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 12 2011, 07:34 PM~19578731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:  :boink:







Ur protecting her too much!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:42 PM~19578817
> *:wow:  :boink:
> Ur protecting her too much!!!
> *


U Like It lol!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey where da fuck are all my ninjas!!!!!!! These mothafuckas left me by myself!!!! Fuck!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:45 PM~19578848
> *Hey where da fuck are all my ninjas!!!!!!! These mothafuckas left me by myself!!!! Fuck!!!!!! :banghead:
> *


Cuz You were Distracted they didn't want to see all that Lmao! :sprint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:47 PM~19578878
> *Cuz You were Distracted they didn't want to see all that Lmao! :sprint:
> *


Assholes! I would've stayed wit dem!!! :guns:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 07:51 PM~19578928
> *Assholes! I would've stayed wit dem!!! :guns:
> *


You're just Mad cuz You Lost to a Girl!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 PM~19578949
> *You're just Mad cuz You Lost to a Girl!!! :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


Never no defeat!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 12 2011, 08:04 PM~19579031
> *Never no defeat!!!!
> *


Bring It!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 08:07 PM~19579064
> *Bring It!!!!
> *


:smokebomb: :sprint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: 

pow!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 12 2011, 06:07 PM~19579064
> *Bring It!!!!
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 08:36 PM~19579416
> *:ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:
> 
> pow!
> *


Ohh now u show up! :twak:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 12 2011, 09:51 PM~19580291
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf!!!!! ***** I told you not that picture!!!! :twak: as soon as this heffa finds out that's me she gonna be all "hey spock how u doin :naughty: " she gonna be a stalker :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Jan 12 2011, 08:53 PM~19579606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

AFTERNOON BUMP FOR MY GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Hate being Sick!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 15 2011, 03:59 PM~19606531
> *I Hate being Sick!
> *


YOU'LL BE OK... IT'S BETTER THAN BEING FULL OF SARROW... :biggrin: SO SMILE GIRL, YOU JUST NEED SOME REST TO FIX THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER, SORRY HAVEN'T DROPPED IN, BUT I HAVE BEEN SPENDING MUCH NEEDED TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST, WE WAS STARTING TO LOOSE FOCUS ON THE REAL REASON WE SHOOT FOR THE STARS... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 17 2011, 01:56 AM~19617692
> *HEY BRAT HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER, SORRY HAVEN'T DROPPED IN, BUT I HAVE BEEN SPENDING MUCH NEEDED TIME WITH OUR YOUNGEST, WE  WAS STARTING TO LOOSE FOCUS ON THE REAL REASON WE SHOOT FOR THE STARS... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Liz its always good to spend time with the family :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 17 2011, 06:36 AM~19618437
> *
> *


Short cut, click read and laugh... :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2011, 07:27 PM~19623914
> *Thanx Liz its always good to spend time with the family  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SOOOOO TRUE...WELL GOT TO GO DO MY CHORES... SEE YOU LATER GIRL... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL SATURDAY...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I did have a great Saturday I finally got to go to my 1st Club in TX anyways Yay I had so Much Fun Last Night didn't go to Bed till 5am and Woke Up at 5pm lol  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 23 2011, 06:43 PM~19676517
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hi Mr 50! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 06:46 PM~19676544
> * :wave: Hi Mr 50!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hi Cutebratt :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

hey there you are. hows AZ?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 26 2011, 05:45 AM~19700881
> *hey there you are. hows AZ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Wut up Duck


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 26 2011, 05:45 AM~19700881
> *hey there you are. hows AZ?
> *


Ha ha you're so Funny! Not!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2011, 05:36 PM~19676468
> *I did have a great Saturday I finally got to go to my 1st Club in TX anyways Yay I had so Much Fun Last Night didn't go to Bed till 5am and Woke Up at 5pm lol  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN MY BAD GIRL, BEEN A MIN. SINCE I DROPPED SOME L & R... GIRL GLAD YOU HAD A BLAST LIVE IT UP GIRL... AND THAT WAS A NICE CAT NAP YOU HAD...I TOTALLY LOVE MY HIBERNATING WEEKEND TOO... WELL HAVE A GREAT REST OF THE WEEK GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 27 2011, 06:30 AM~19703918
> *Ha ha you're so Funny! Not!
> *


look all i know is i heard you tore off to AZ wit mac.... just wondering how AZ was thats all, anything else is you biz i dont wanna know lol. :rofl:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 27 2011, 12:58 AM~19710236
> *look all i know is i heard you tore off to AZ wit mac.... just wondering how AZ was thats all, anything else is you biz i dont wanna know lol.  :rofl:
> *


If I did go to AZ again it wouldn't be for Mac that's for sure!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 27 2011, 02:34 PM~19714028
> *If I did go to AZ again it wouldn't be for Mac that's for sure!
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jan 27 2011, 08:28 PM~19716939
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 08:41 AM~19721114
> *:boink:
> *


  :run:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 30 2011, 12:25 PM~19736914
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 30 2011, 09:43 PM~19741060
> *:wave:
> *


How u doing bratt :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP BRAT... HERE GOES MY MONDAY BUMP...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Jan 31 2011, 07:29 AM~19743905
> *How u doing bratt  :wave:
> *


Good Thanx! How are You? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 31 2011, 05:05 PM~19747981
> *SUP BRAT... HERE GOES MY MONDAY BUMP...
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 31 2011, 10:27 PM~19751615
> *Good Thanx! How are You? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm Good How's work?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP FOR YA BRAT... HOPE WORK IS GOING GOOD FOR YA... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Feb 1 2011, 12:04 AM~19753021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't go in Today cuz the Weather and Road Conditions were So Bad :happysad:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 2 2011, 01:49 PM~19767279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah it can be


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

what happened to your thread, week on the same page... usually like 3 pages a day of similes :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good Morning bratt :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP BRAT... HOPE YOU DOING OK... AND STAYING WARM GIRL... THURSDAY BUMP FOR YA... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:wave: :buttkick:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 12:35 AM~19774148
> *what happened to your thread, week on the same page... usually like 3 pages a day of similes  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Yeah Only when ElSpock isn't working so much lol! Well fill it up with Smilies then lol! :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 3 2011, 07:10 AM~19775545
> *Good Morning bratt  :wave:
> *


Good Evening 50  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 3 2011, 12:01 PM~19777226
> *SUP BRAT... HOPE YOU DOING OK... AND STAYING WARM GIRL... THURSDAY BUMP FOR YA... :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying roads still have Ice on them but they were better Today so I went to work lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 3 2011, 02:31 PM~19778380
> *:wave:  :buttkick:
> *


 :buttkick: :wave: Kick 1st then Wave lol! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

YAY!!! IT'S FRIDAY... I LOVE FRIDAYS... WELL HERE'S MY BUMP FOR THE DAY... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 4 2011, 12:23 PM~19787282
> *YAY!!! IT'S FRIDAY... I LOVE FRIDAYS... WELL HERE'S MY BUMP FOR THE DAY... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE... :biggrin:
> *


Now we got 5 Inches of Snow on Top of the Ice, so I stayed home again Uh No Mas Frio Por Favor Lol!!! :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

friday was yesterday for me, i already had my saturday morn cereal and im chillin... uffin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:09 PM~19788940
> *Now we got 5 Inches of Snow on Top of the Ice, so I stayed home again Uh No Mas Frio Por Favor Lol!!! :happysad:
> *


bet you had to google that so u wouldnt misspell it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19788956
> *friday was yesterday for me, i already had my saturday morn cereal and im chillin...  uffin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 04:19 PM~19789015
> *bet you had to google that so u wouldnt misspell it  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hablo un Pocito Espanol! Estoy 1/2 Mexican tu Burro! Actually I can Spell Better than My Full Mexican Friends do you Ass! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 04:32 PM~19789123
> *Hablo un Pocito Espanol! Estoy(soy) 1/2 Mexican tu Burro! Actually I can Spell Better than My Full Mexican Friends do you Ass! :tongue:
> *


boy you fucked that all up. :uh: 

how did u know they call me burro??? :wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:02 PM~19789342
> *boy you fucked that all up.  :uh:
> 
> how did u know they call me burro???  :wow:  :wow: :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :no: Lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:03 PM~19789353
> *:no: Lol!
> *


so u wannna see da donkey show :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:04 PM~19789355
> *so u wannna see da donkey show  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Why is Shrek gunna be there too? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:06 PM~19789368
> *Why is Shrek gunna be there too? :cheesy:
> *


pendeja :twak: 
i cant be talkin nasty when im fucking laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:08 PM~19789377
> *pendeja  :twak:
> i cant be talkin nasty when im fucking laughing  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Duh that's the Point Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:09 PM~19789384
> *
> Duh that's the Point Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  you win this one again :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:14 PM~19789433
> * you win this one again  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


Of Course I Do Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:15 PM~19789445
> *Of Course I Do Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:18 PM~19789466
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:19 PM~19789473
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:29 PM~19789561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Wish!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:30 PM~19789572
> *You Wish!!!
> *


no  i just wanna get da tip moist :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:32 PM~19789584
> *no    i just wanna get da tip moist  :wow:
> *


 :no: :no: :no:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:33 PM~19789590
> *:no:  :no:  :no:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 05:36 PM~19789619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch Please Lol! :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:37 PM~19789634
> *Bitch Please Lol! :angry:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

5 Inches of Snow in Dallas, TX


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 5 2011, 09:44 AM~19789708
> *5 Inches of Snow in Dallas, TX
> 
> 
> ...


yo you get your car fixed? where the rebuild pics at?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 05:46 PM~19789722
> *yo you get your car fixed? where the rebuild pics at?
> *


Yes where have you been Australia lol jk! I didn't Take any only Saw it once while it was in the Shop but I didn't have time to take Pics cuz I was Already Late for my Job.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up beat up


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

yea my homie had this one for less than a month before this shit. its at the shop now getting assessed. traffic lights were out in ivanhoe and as you can see there was confusion as to who had the right of way. ill take some progress pics of it and show you how i get down in aus... its an 06 liberty STI, pretty quick little car...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 06:11 PM~19789952
> *yea my homie had this one for less than a month before this shit. its at the shop now getting assessed. traffic lights were out in ivanhoe and as you can see there was confusion as to who had the right of way. ill take some progress pics of it and show you how i get down in aus... its an 06 liberty STI, pretty quick little car...
> 
> 
> ...


That Sucks!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:51 PM~19789774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh how scary 5" of snow :wow: call da national guard  fucking pussies in Texas 



































I like pussy :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 07:31 PM~19790510
> *Oh how scary 5" of snow :wow: call da national guard  fucking pussies in Texas
> I like pussy :wow:
> *


The Snow was On Top Of Ice Burro! And you won't get any by talking like that! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 08:32 PM~19790948
> *The Snow was On Top Of Ice Burro! And you won't get any by talking like that! :happysad:
> *


So ur saying there's a chance I might get some if I'm nice :wow: I meant awww are u ok. Do u want me to come out there and throw some salt to help u out :biggrin: 





























Naw gimmie da draws :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:30 PM~19791466
> *So ur saying there's a chance I might get some if I'm nice :wow: I meant awww are u ok. Do u want me to come out there and throw some salt to help u out :biggrin:
> Naw gimmie da draws :squint:
> *


Oh so you just want the Draws and that's it lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 09:38 PM~19791520
> *Oh so you just want the Draws and that's it lol!
> *


:banghead: you know what I mean :squint:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:43 PM~19791558
> *:banghead: you know what I mean :squint:
> *


Ser especificos por favor Burro! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 09:46 PM~19791585
> *Ser especificos por favor Burro! :biggrin:
> *


Ok u just made up a word whitegirl :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 09:56 PM~19791663
> *Ok u just made up a word whitegirl :happysad:
> *


Nu uh That I actually got from Google Translate!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 10:03 PM~19791710
> *Nu uh That I actually got from Google Translate!
> *


Nope it was wrong mensa :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 PM~19791762
> *Nope it was wrong mensa :twak:
> *


No Tu! You're just Mad cuz I Won't Give You a JOB! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 10:23 PM~19791825
> *No Tu! You're just Mad cuz I Won't Give You a JOB! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Ummm no not mad :ugh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 4 2011, 11:12 PM~19792210
> *Ummm no not mad :ugh:
> *


Crying like a Baby then! :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 4 2011, 05:44 PM~19789708
> *5 Inches of Snow in Dallas, TX
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 5 2011, 08:00 AM~19793786
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 5 2011, 05:58 PM~19796543
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

they show this comertial here like 3 times a day. thought id share my misery with you... kid is ment to look like early 90's ice cube gang banger or somthing, and hoping a toy audi wtf. people in this country dont even get the references. fuckin stupid. oh and the L and P signs mean learners and probationary drivers you gotta have them on your windshield if your a new driver... australia is fucked...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 5 2011, 06:09 PM~19796602
> *they show this comertial here like 3 times a day. thought id share my misery with you...  kid is ment to look like early 90's ice cube gang banger or somthing, and hoping a toy audi wtf. people in this country dont even get the references. fuckin stupid. oh and the L and P signs mean learners and probationary drivers you gotta have them on your windshield if your a new driver... australia is fucked...
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Know this isn't Gossip Girl but this is My Own Paint thread so I'm going to Vent! Why is it that all the Jackasses Find Me? Why can't I find a Nice Guy who actually Wants to Be with Me Instead of just Wanting a Sex Buddy sorry but Guys are just really getting on my nerves Right Now!  :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 11:33 PM~19805668
> *I Know this isn't Gossip Girl but this is My Own Paint thread so I'm going to Vent! Why is it that all the Jackasses Find Me? Why can't I find a Nice Guy who actually Wants to Be with Me Instead of just Wanting a Sex Buddy sorry but Guys are just really getting on my nerves Right Now!   :angry:
> *


ummmm :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i got some broad sholders if u wanna lean on them and cry :happysad: 








































































and then a lil :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 11:33 PM~19805668
> *I Know this isn't Gossip Girl but this is My Own Paint thread so I'm going to Vent! Why is it that all the Jackasses Find Me? Why can't I find a Nice Guy who actually Wants to Be with Me Instead of just Wanting a Sex Buddy sorry but Guys are just really getting on my nerves Right Now!   :angry:
> *


 :nicoderm: Good Morning Bratt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2011, 10:33 PM~19805668
> *I Know this isn't Gossip Girl but this is My Own Paint thread so I'm going to Vent! Why is it that all the Jackasses Find Me? Why can't I find a Nice Guy who actually Wants to Be with Me Instead of just Wanting a Sex Buddy sorry but Guys are just really getting on my nerves Right Now!   :angry:
> *


WOW... NICE GUYS??? DO THEY REALLY EXIST??? I THOUGHT THEY WERE A MYTH... LMFAO... GIRL, MEN ARE ASSHOLES, THEY ARE BORN WITH 2 HEADS AND MOST OF THEIR LIFES LISTEN TO THE ONE THAT SQUIRTS... :cheesy: I CALL IT THE DOUBLE HEADED SYNDROME... MEN AND WOMEN ARE A TRIP... WHERE MOST WOMEN LOOK FOR SECURITY, LOVE, COMPASSION, PASSION, MEN JUST WANT TO FUCK... WHY LIE??? THEY SAY A THE WAY TO MANS HEART IS FOOD, THAT IS HALF RIGHT, BUT IT ALSO IS THRU THEIR BRAINLESS HEAD... SEE ONE PROBLEM IN US WOMEN WE LOOK FOR JACK ASS AND SAY OH HE WILL CHANGE, HE WILL REALIZE HOW MUCH I AM WORTH...FACT OF THE MATTER IS THEY WON'T AND DON'T 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES... HAHAHA... OR HAVE THE GOOD GUY AND TAKE HIM FOR GRANTED TILL WE GET WITH A JACK ASS... THEN WE WISH WE COULD MESH BOTH THE GOOD GUY AND JACK ASS TO HAVE THE PERFECT MAN... WHERE MEN ARE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING WITH A HOLE AND A HEARTBEAT... HAHAHAH I SAID IT... GIRL I HAVE HANGED OUT WITH MEN ALL MY FRICKEN LIFE, SO I LEARNED THAT THEY ARE VERY FLAWED IN THE ROMANCE DEPARTMENT... MAN I CAN TALK TO YOU FOR EVER ABOUT THIS TOPIC... BUT I AM SURE YOU ARE LEARNING ON YOUR OWN HOW FUNNY GUYS ARE... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 01:06 PM~19808839
> *WOW... NICE GUYS??? DO THEY REALLY EXIST??? I THOUGHT THEY WERE A MYTH... LMFAO... GIRL, MEN ARE ASSHOLES, THEY ARE BORN WITH 2 HEADS AND MOST OF THEIR LIFES LISTEN TO THE ONE THAT SQUIRTS... :cheesy: I CALL IT THE DOUBLE HEADED SYNDROME... MEN AND WOMEN ARE A TRIP... WHERE MOST WOMEN LOOK FOR SECURITY, LOVE, COMPASSION, PASSION, MEN JUST WANT TO FUCK... WHY LIE??? THEY SAY A THE WAY TO MANS HEART IS FOOD, THAT IS HALF RIGHT, BUT IT ALSO IS THRU THEIR BRAINLESS HEAD... SEE ONE PROBLEM IN US WOMEN  WE LOOK FOR JACK ASS AND SAY OH HE WILL CHANGE, HE WILL REALIZE HOW MUCH I AM WORTH...FACT OF THE MATTER IS THEY WON'T AND DON'T 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES... HAHAHA... OR HAVE THE GOOD GUY AND TAKE HIM FOR GRANTED TILL WE GET WITH A JACK ASS... THEN WE WISH WE COULD MESH BOTH THE GOOD GUY AND JACK ASS TO HAVE THE PERFECT MAN... WHERE MEN ARE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING WITH A HOLE AND A HEARTBEAT... HAHAHAH I SAID IT... GIRL I HAVE HANGED OUT WITH MEN ALL MY FRICKEN LIFE, SO I LEARNED THAT THEY ARE VERY FLAWED IN THE ROMANCE DEPARTMENT... MAN I CAN TALK TO YOU FOR EVER ABOUT THIS TOPIC... BUT I AM SURE YOU ARE LEARNING ON YOUR OWN HOW FUNNY GUYS ARE... :biggrin:
> *


woman aint no better either  they are to busy tryin to be FRIENDS wit the nice guys cause they to busy tryin to get wit da bad guys.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 12:51 PM~19809200
> *woman aint no better either    they are to busy tryin to be FRIENDS wit the nice guys cause they to busy tryin to get wit da bad guys.
> *


I WON'T DISAGREE THERE... :biggrin: THAT'S WHY GOOD GUYS DON'T STAY GOOD FOR LONG... SAME FOR GOOD WOMEN...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 6ix5iveIMP, Dreamwork Customs, bigg_E
:wave: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 02:12 PM~19809370
> *I WON'T DISAGREE THERE... :biggrin: THAT'S WHY GOOD GUYS DON'T STAY GOOD FOR LONG... SAME FOR GOOD WOMEN...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 05:06 AM~19808839
> *WOW... NICE GUYS??? DO THEY REALLY EXIST??? I THOUGHT THEY WERE A MYTH... LMFAO... GIRL, MEN ARE ASSHOLES, THEY ARE BORN WITH 2 HEADS AND MOST OF THEIR LIFES LISTEN TO THE ONE THAT SQUIRTS... :cheesy: I CALL IT THE DOUBLE HEADED SYNDROME... MEN AND WOMEN ARE A TRIP... WHERE MOST WOMEN LOOK FOR SECURITY, LOVE, COMPASSION, PASSION, MEN JUST WANT TO FUCK... WHY LIE??? THEY SAY A THE WAY TO MANS HEART IS FOOD, THAT IS HALF RIGHT, BUT IT ALSO IS THRU THEIR BRAINLESS HEAD... SEE ONE PROBLEM IN US WOMEN  WE LOOK FOR JACK ASS AND SAY OH HE WILL CHANGE, HE WILL REALIZE HOW MUCH I AM WORTH...FACT OF THE MATTER IS THEY WON'T AND DON'T 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES... HAHAHA... OR HAVE THE GOOD GUY AND TAKE HIM FOR GRANTED TILL WE GET WITH A JACK ASS... THEN WE WISH WE COULD MESH BOTH THE GOOD GUY AND JACK ASS TO HAVE THE PERFECT MAN... WHERE MEN ARE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING WITH A HOLE AND A HEARTBEAT... HAHAHAH I SAID IT... GIRL I HAVE HANGED OUT WITH MEN ALL MY FRICKEN LIFE, SO I LEARNED THAT THEY ARE VERY FLAWED IN THE ROMANCE DEPARTMENT... MAN I CAN TALK TO YOU FOR EVER ABOUT THIS TOPIC... BUT I AM SURE YOU ARE LEARNING ON YOUR OWN HOW FUNNY GUYS ARE... :biggrin:
> *


men want only one thing for a reason. the men that stay faithful are the ones that are able to override their genetic programming. in the time that a woman gets pregnant to birthing, a man can father another 700 children. thats why most women are picky about what dna theyre gonna share with someone its their programming just like guys are like dogs with their pink thing hanging out, its natures way of keeping the population going... dont take it too personal brat most men are seed spreading dogs, you gotta find the one that dosent listen to the other head as much....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 7 2011, 01:43 PM~19809636
> *men want only one thing for a reason. the men that stay faithful are the ones that are able to override their genetic programming. in the time that a woman gets pregnant to birthing, a man can father another 700 children. thats why most women are picky about what dna theyre gonna share with someone its their programming just like guys are like dogs with their pink thing hanging out, its natures way of keeping the population going... dont take it too personal brat most men are seed spreading dogs, you gotta find the one that dosent listen to the other head as much....
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2011, 11:58 PM~19805845
> *ummmm  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  i got some broad sholders if u wanna lean on them and cry  :happysad:
> and then a lil :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Aww that was Almost Nice You had me going for a Second lol!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Feb 7 2011, 07:20 AM~19806976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:21 PM~19813330
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


how was your day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 01:06 PM~19808839
> *WOW... NICE GUYS??? DO THEY REALLY EXIST??? I THOUGHT THEY WERE A MYTH... LMFAO... GIRL, MEN ARE ASSHOLES, THEY ARE BORN WITH 2 HEADS AND MOST OF THEIR LIFES LISTEN TO THE ONE THAT SQUIRTS... :cheesy: I CALL IT THE DOUBLE HEADED SYNDROME... MEN AND WOMEN ARE A TRIP... WHERE MOST WOMEN LOOK FOR SECURITY, LOVE, COMPASSION, PASSION, MEN JUST WANT TO FUCK... WHY LIE??? THEY SAY A THE WAY TO MANS HEART IS FOOD, THAT IS HALF RIGHT, BUT IT ALSO IS THRU THEIR BRAINLESS HEAD... SEE ONE PROBLEM IN US WOMEN  WE LOOK FOR JACK ASS AND SAY OH HE WILL CHANGE, HE WILL REALIZE HOW MUCH I AM WORTH...FACT OF THE MATTER IS THEY WON'T AND DON'T 9 OUT OF 10 TIMES... HAHAHA... OR HAVE THE GOOD GUY AND TAKE HIM FOR GRANTED TILL WE GET WITH A JACK ASS... THEN WE WISH WE COULD MESH BOTH THE GOOD GUY AND JACK ASS TO HAVE THE PERFECT MAN... WHERE MEN ARE LOOKING FOR ANYTHING WITH A HOLE AND A HEARTBEAT... HAHAHAH I SAID IT... GIRL I HAVE HANGED OUT WITH MEN ALL MY FRICKEN LIFE, SO I LEARNED THAT THEY ARE VERY FLAWED IN THE ROMANCE DEPARTMENT... MAN I CAN TALK TO YOU FOR EVER ABOUT THIS TOPIC... BUT I AM SURE YOU ARE LEARNING ON YOUR OWN HOW FUNNY GUYS ARE... :biggrin:
> *


I Already Know Guys Won't Change and I'm Not Trying to Change Any of them but they Start out Nice or they Seem Nice then they turn into a Jackass and most of them come up with the Excuse that they Don't think They are Good Enuff For Me! Ok considering I've Heard this from just about every guy I've gone out with I'm Starting to think that it might just be Me I'm the only common denominator in all this BullShit. I Love Nice Guys Nice Guys have ALWAYS Finished 1st with Me, I just Can't Find anymore or they're already taken


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 01:51 PM~19809200
> *woman aint no better either    they are to busy tryin to be FRIENDS wit the nice guys cause they to busy tryin to get wit da bad guys.
> *


Um No I've Always Wanted a Good Guy they Always Finish 1st with Me lol, but most of My Friends which are mainly Guys put me in the Just One of the Guys Zone, then when they actually fall for me they are too close to me that I don't want to Lose them as my Friend but it don't ever matter cuz I usually Lose them whether I go out with them or not. My Guy Friends are my Best Friends, and idk how many I've Lost cuz they like me and I either Don't go out with them or I do.  :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 7 2011, 02:43 PM~19809636
> *men want only one thing for a reason. the men that stay faithful are the ones that are able to override their genetic programming. in the time that a woman gets pregnant to birthing, a man can father another 700 children. thats why most women are picky about what dna theyre gonna share with someone its their programming just like guys are like dogs with their pink thing hanging out, its natures way of keeping the population going... dont take it too personal brat most men are seed spreading dogs, you gotta find the one that dosent listen to the other head as much....
> *


That's the Guy I've been Searching for Since High School No Luck as of yet


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 7 2011, 09:24 PM~19813361
> *how was your day
> *


Exhausting lol


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:42 PM~19813643
> *Exhausting lol
> *


 :yessad: it's time to relax :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 7 2011, 09:48 PM~19813756
> *:yessad: it's time to relax  :biggrin:
> *


That's what the Weekend is For lol! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:49 PM~19813777
> *That's what the Weekend is For lol! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: your so right :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:20 PM~19813316
> *Aww that was Almost Nice You had me going for a Second lol!!!
> *


Hey u can call me ur rebound fuck buddy :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 09:55 PM~19813874
> *Hey u can call me ur rebound fuck buddy :biggrin:
> *


I Want a Boyfriend Not a Fuck Buddy that's why Me and the Last Guy Ended whatever it was we had cuz I wanted a Boyfriend Not just a Fuck Buddy


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:59 PM~19813921
> *I Want a Boyfriend Not a Fuck Buddy that's why Me and the Last Guy Ended whatever it was we had cuz I wanted a Boyfriend Not just a Fuck Buddy
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:37 PM~19813568
> *Um No I've Always Wanted a Good Guy they Always Finish 1st with Me lol, but most of My Friends which are mainly Guys put me in the Just One of the Guys Zone, then when they actually fall for me they are too close to me that I don't want to Lose them as my Friend but it don't ever matter cuz I usually Lose them whether I go out with them or not. My Guy Friends are my Best Friends, and idk how many I've Lost cuz they like me and I either Don't go out with them or I do.  :tears:
> *


Hmmm I dunno what to say bout this. Da best advice I can give u is just wait your turn. You will find da righ one for u when its time. Oh and that shit will happen when u least expect it. Shit I'm 30 and it took 28yrs to find my better half. Well wit me it was diffrent I'm very independent and I always thought having a woman was just a pain in da ass. But that's cause I got cheated on by one girl and da other one was a FUCKING CUNT BITCH!!!!!!!! Just wait don't rush shit. :h5:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

you gonna have to work on my car


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 10:11 PM~19814102
> *Hmmm I dunno what to say bout this. Da best advice I can give u is just wait your turn. You will find da righ one for u when its time. Oh and that shit will happen when u least expect it. Shit I'm 30 and it took 28yrs to find my better half. Well wit me it was diffrent I'm very independent and I always thought having a woman was just a pain in da ass. But that's cause I got cheated on by one girl and da other one was a FUCKING CUNT BITCH!!!!!!!! Just wait don't rush shit.  :h5:
> *


Uh I guess lol Thanx thou Spock!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:59 PM~19813921
> *I Want a Boyfriend Not a Fuck Buddy that's why Me and the Last Guy Ended whatever it was we had cuz I wanted a Boyfriend Not just a Fuck Buddy
> *


Well fuck him fucking ****** :twak: 

seriously are u clingy?? Like calling or texting all da time? Are u talking abOut marriage and shit like that all da time??? Cause shit like that scares alot of young bitch ass nukkas away. You need to get u an older dude who's done wit all that young ***** shit.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19813568
> *Um No I've Always Wanted a Good Guy they Always Finish 1st with Me lol, but most of My Friends which are mainly Guys put me in the Just One of the Guys Zone, then when they actually fall for me they are too close to me that I don't want to Lose them as my Friend but it don't ever matter cuz I usually Lose them whether I go out with them or not. My Guy Friends are my Best Friends, and idk how many I've Lost cuz they like me and I either Don't go out with them or I do.  :tears:
> *


BEEN THERE, DONE THAT AND REGRIT NOT EVER TAKING THAT CHANCE... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND LOOK BRAT, ALL I CAN SAY IS MAYBE IF YOU STOP LOOKING, THE RIGHT GUY MAY FIND YOU... YOU SOUND LIKE A GIRL WHO KNOWS WHAT SHE WANTS... SO WHEN IT COMES DON'T MAKE EXCUSES, AND TAKE A BLIND LEAP OF FAITH... YOU SHOULD KNOW EARLY ON IF THE DUDE IS REAL OR REAL FAKE??? GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THE RIGHT GUY... SOMETIMES IN LIFE WE DON'T FIND MR. PERFECT, BUT DO FIND THE PERSON WHO IS SEMI PERFECT FOR US??? THAT'S MY STORY... AND I AM STICKING TO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19814247
> *BEEN THERE, DONE THAT AND REGRIT NOT EVER TAKING THAT CHANCE... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND LOOK BRAT, ALL I CAN SAY IS MAYBE IF YOU STOP LOOKING, THE RIGHT GUY MAY FIND YOU... YOU SOUND LIKE A GIRL WHO KNOWS WHAT SHE WANTS... SO WHEN IT COMES DON'T MAKE EXCUSES, AND TAKE A BLIND LEAP OF FAITH... YOU SHOULD KNOW EARLY ON IF THE DUDE IS REAL OR REAL FAKE??? GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THE RIGHT GUY... SOMETIMES IN LIFE WE DON'T FIND MR. PERFECT, BUT DO FIND THE PERSON WHO IS SEMI PERFECT FOR US??? THAT'S MY STORY... AND I AM STICKING TO IT.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 08:25 PM~19814247
> *BEEN THERE, DONE THAT AND REGRIT NOT EVER TAKING THAT CHANCE... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND LOOK BRAT, ALL I CAN SAY IS MAYBE IF YOU STOP LOOKING, THE RIGHT GUY MAY FIND YOU... YOU SOUND LIKE A GIRL WHO KNOWS WHAT SHE WANTS... SO WHEN IT COMES DON'T MAKE EXCUSES, AND TAKE A BLIND LEAP OF FAITH... YOU SHOULD KNOW EARLY ON IF THE DUDE IS REAL OR REAL FAKE??? GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THE RIGHT GUY... SOMETIMES IN LIFE WE DON'T FIND MR. PERFECT, BUT DO FIND THE PERSON WHO IS SEMI PERFECT FOR US??? THAT'S MY STORY... AND I AM STICKING TO IT.... :biggrin:
> *


Good words, You have to decide how much you can deal with and can not deal with.. It always takes = effort from both involved. I'm sure you know this..

And sometimes = dosen't come right away.. some have to learn how to be better at being =.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 09:28 PM~19814288
> *Good words, You have to decide how much you can deal with and can not deal with.. It always takes = effort from both involved. I'm sure you know this..
> 
> And sometimes = dosen't come right away.. some have to learn how to be better at being =....  :biggrin:
> *


VERY WISE WORDS BRO... I LIKE TO SAY LOVE IS A TWO WAY STREET, GOT IT FROM A OLDIE...HAHAHA BUT SERIOUSLY, IT HAS TO FLOW BOTH WAYS... CUZ WHEN IT DOESN'T AND YOU FIND YOURSELF GIVING MORE, OR CARING LESS THEN THAT IS KEY THAT IT IS TIME TO RE-DEFINE EXACTLY WHERE BOTH PARTIES STAND... SOMETIMES BOTH WANT THE SAME GOAL, JUST DIFFERNT WAYS OF GOING ABOUT IT??? WELL GOOD LUCK WITH THAT VENTURE... :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 10:22 PM~19814204
> *Well fuck him fucking ****** :twak:
> 
> seriously are u clingy?? Like calling or texting all da time?  Are u talking abOut marriage and shit like that all da time??? Cause shit like that scares alot of young bitch ass nukkas away. You need to get u an older dude who's done wit all that young ***** shit.
> *


Actually I've Never been the one to talk bout marriage they usually ask me bout it 1st I don't think I'm Clingy I can't do Long Distance Relationships that's all, and I usually only Text when they text me. I can't Stand Talking on the Phone I Hate Talking on the Phone! so I usually Don't Call I'm Not a Psycho the guys usually are the ones that become Obsessed and Clingy asking me to marry them before we even meet or just cuz I make my dessert I get More I Love You's and will you marry me's from Crazy guys then I've ever said to any one unless I've been with someone for more than like 6 Months I'm Not gunna tell them I Love you. The only thing I want is a Boyfriend, and for him to Treat me like His Girlfriend with Respect Not like a Booty Call I want a Guy to give me a hug and kiss when I come over to his house and walk me to his door at least if not my car and give me a hug n kiss when I leave, Not Kiss Me cuz he Wants Sex and then I have to let Myself out of his house while he just lays in his bed already Asleep Rude! Someone who Actually Invites me out to Carshows cuz Guess What I Love Cars just as much as Guys Do! Someone who wants to Hangout with me or take me out and yes sometimes I do Offer to Pay if he will let me! Is that really so Hard to Ask for or am I being Too High Maintenance?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19814247
> *BEEN THERE, DONE THAT AND REGRIT NOT EVER TAKING THAT CHANCE... BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS AND LOOK BRAT, ALL I CAN SAY IS MAYBE IF YOU STOP LOOKING, THE RIGHT GUY MAY FIND YOU... YOU SOUND LIKE A GIRL WHO KNOWS WHAT SHE WANTS... SO WHEN IT COMES DON'T MAKE EXCUSES, AND TAKE A BLIND LEAP OF FAITH... YOU SHOULD KNOW EARLY ON IF THE DUDE IS REAL OR REAL FAKE??? GOOD LUCK IN FINDING THE RIGHT GUY... SOMETIMES IN LIFE WE DON'T FIND MR. PERFECT, BUT DO FIND THE PERSON WHO IS SEMI PERFECT FOR US??? THAT'S MY STORY... AND I AM STICKING TO IT.... :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:45 PM~19814494
> *Actually I've Never been the one to talk bout marriage they usually ask me bout it 1st I don't think I'm Clingy I can't do Long Distance Relationships that's all, and I usually only Text when they text me. I can't Stand Talking on the Phone I Hate Talking on the Phone! so I usually Don't Call I'm Not a Psycho the guys usually are the ones that become Obsessed and Clingy asking me to marry them before we even meet or just cuz I make my dessert  I get More I Love You's and will you marry me's from Crazy guys then I've ever said to any one unless I've been with someone for more than like 6 Months I'm Not gunna tell them I Love you. The only thing I want is a Boyfriend, and for him to Treat me like His Girlfriend with Respect Not like a Booty Call I want a Guy to give me a hug and kiss when I come over to his house and walk me to his door at least if not my car and give me a hug n kiss when I leave, Not Kiss Me cuz he Wants Sex and then I have to let Myself out of his house while he just lays in his bed already Asleep Rude! Someone who Actually Invites me out to Carshows cuz Guess What I Love Cars just as much as Guys Do! Someone who wants to Hangout with me or take me out and yes sometimes I do Offer to Pay if he will let me! Is that really so Hard to Ask for or am I being Too High Maintenance?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Feb 7 2011, 10:14 PM~19814140
> *you gonna have to work on my car
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 08:53 PM~19814584
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


seems very simple to me.. sounds like your asking for "normal" better go to church.. :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19814247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Thanx Everyone for the Advice I guess I Need to Sit Back and Wait for My Match to Find Me it will be Hard I'm Not one to just Wait Around but I guess as long as I got Some Friends to go out and have fun with and a Job to keep my Days Occupied and as long as I still have the Passion to do what I Love, Waiting won't be so Bad lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 10:57 PM~19814634
> *seems very simple to me.. sounds like your asking for "normal"  better go to church..  :cheesy:
> *


Um just cuz they go to Church Don't Mean they are "Normal" lol No Disrespect But I Talk from Experience lol!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 09:00 PM~19814666
> *Um just cuz they go to Church Don't Mean they are "Normal" lol No Disrespect But I Talk from Experience lol!
> *


This is true cause I never went to church.. I'm not big on the church thing just do to others what you would want them to do for you.. keep it simple and just do the fucking right thing. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:45 PM~19814494
> *Actually I've Never been the one to talk bout marriage they usually ask me bout it 1st I don't think I'm Clingy I can't do Long Distance Relationships that's all, and I usually only Text when they text me. I can't Stand Talking on the Phone I Hate Talking on the Phone! so I usually Don't Call I'm Not a Psycho the guys usually are the ones that become Obsessed and Clingy asking me to marry them before we even meet or just cuz I make my dessert  I get More I Love You's and will you marry me's from Crazy guys then I've ever said to any one unless I've been with someone for more than like 6 Months I'm Not gunna tell them I Love you. The only thing I want is a Boyfriend, and for him to Treat me like His Girlfriend with Respect Not like a Booty Call I want a Guy to give me a hug and kiss when I come over to his house and walk me to his door at least if not my car and give me a hug n kiss when I leave, Not Kiss Me cuz he Wants Sex and then I have to let Myself out of his house while he just lays in his bed already Asleep Rude! Someone who Actually Invites me out to Carshows cuz Guess What I Love Cars just as much as Guys Do! Someone who wants to Hangout with me or take me out and yes sometimes I do Offer to Pay if he will let me! Is that really so Hard to Ask for or am I being Too High Maintenance?
> *


Damn and I thought I was an asshole :ugh: y would you even spend even a month wit someone like that. Shit I always walked all my girls to there doors. I'm gonna punch my lady next time she complains about me (she never does) Maybe it's da fact that they are tejanos


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 7 2011, 11:03 PM~19814695
> *This is true cause I never went to church.. I'm not big on the church thing just do to others what you would want them to do for you.. keep it simple and just do the fucking right thing.  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! I Like the way you put that!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:00 PM~19814666
> *Um just cuz they go to Church Don't Mean they are "Normal" lol No Disrespect But I Talk from Experience lol!
> *


X2 shit I was alter boy for 7 yrs


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:04 PM~19814704
> *Damn and I thought I was an asshole :ugh: y would you even spend even a month wit someone like that. Shit I always walked all my girls to there doors. I'm gonna punch my lady next time she complains about me (she never does)  Maybe it's da fact that they are tejanos
> *


Lol, Don't Punch her She's got ur Baby, the Baby will Punch You Back Watch out! It Only Lasted Barely a Month! Yeah Maybe you're Right I Need to go Back to the White Boys Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:06 PM~19814722
> *X2 shit I was alter boy for 7 yrs
> *


Exactly! Point Proven! Bratt 1 point Spock's Serve!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:10 PM~19814766
> *Lol, Don't Punch her She's got ur Baby, the Baby will Punch You Back Watch out! It Only Lasted Barely a Month! Yeah Maybe you're Right I Need to go Back to the White Boys Lol! :happysad:
> *


Hmm naw purify ur blood and get u a ******* :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:12 PM~19814779
> *Exactly! Point Proven! Bratt 1 point Spock's Serve!
> *


X2 :h5:































Hey wait a min? Culera I'm normal :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:13 PM~19814793
> *Hmm naw purify ur blood and get u a ******* :biggrin:
> *


Well I had a Colombian Interested but he was the one I was supposed to go out with Last Night and he Don't Speak English at least Not that well and he can't read it so I can't text him and he can hardly spell Spanish the right way so I have a hard time with Googling it lol! It's like trying to solve a Puzzle I have to Fill in the Blanks lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:15 PM~19814809
> *X2 :h5:
> Hey wait a min? Culera I'm normal :happysad:
> *


Uh Why you got to call me Names!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:21 PM~19814873
> *Well I had a Colombian Interested but he was the one I was supposed to go out with Last Night and he Don't Speak English at least Not that well and he can't read it so I can't text him and he can hardly spell Spanish the right way so I have a hard time with Googling it lol! It's like trying to solve a Puzzle I have to Fill in the Blanks lol! :happysad:
> *


WTF! Naw move on wit that one. Shit if google can't even help no point in even trying.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:24 PM~19814902
> *WTF! Naw move on wit that one. Shit if google can't even help no point in even trying.
> *


Yeah he seems to only want me over Late at night anyways like 10pm so sounds like he justs want a booty call anyways lol! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:22 PM~19814883
> *Uh Why you got to call me Names!
> *


It's meant in da nicest way possible :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:27 PM~19814915
> *Yeah he seems to only want me over Late at night anyways like 10pm so sounds like he justs want a booty call anyways lol! :happysad:
> *


Naw it's cause that's when his wife and kids are asleep


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:28 PM~19814919
> *It's meant in da nicest way possible :thumbsup:
> *


Sure you did Burro!  :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:29 PM~19814926
> *Naw it's cause that's when his wife and kids are asleep
> *


I know right! I should tell him to have his kid teach him english so he can text me Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:32 PM~19814948
> *I know right! I should tell him to have his kid teach him english so he can text me Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:32 PM~19814948
> *I know right! I should tell him to have his kid teach him english so he can text me Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wahahahahahaha! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Feb 7 2011, 11:34 PM~19814970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See and I'm Funny What the Hell is Wrong with these Stupid Guys?!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:39 PM~19815011
> *See and I'm Funny What the Hell is Wrong with these Stupid Guys?!
> *


Ur not funny im just tryin to make u feel good :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:42 PM~19815036
> *Ur not funny im just tryin to make u feel good :thumbsup:
> *


Uh Burro!!! :tongue:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:43 PM~19815047
> *Uh Burro!!! :tongue:
> *


 Naw jk :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 7 2011, 11:49 PM~19815097
> *Naw jk :h5:
> *


Uh Huh! Sure you were!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2011, 12:00 AM~19815210
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 10:02 PM~19815233
> *
> *


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 11:39 PM~19815011
> *See and I'm Funny What the Hell is Wrong with these Stupid Guys?!
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

brat just get you a sugar daddy. like spock said the young guns are gonna fuck you around more than a dude thats been there done that. i went through a string of young tight little foxes when i was in high school and after i graduated. there fun to play with but there head trips and i eventually said na fuck this. this one chick wouldnt leave me alone it got ugly. then i met my wife in boston in '02. i was turning 20 she was turning 35. she knows what she wants and she dosent play games with me. when we talk about important shit its real talk no fucking around double talk trying to decipher shit. been married 7 years now no problems... i found mine early some find theres a little later, you just gotta chill be you and let shit happen, and dont be a flake lol... my wifes a cradle snatchin cougar RAARRRWAAARRAWW. :boink: i got mine gets yours...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 8 2011, 12:11 AM~19815292
> *brat just get you a sugar daddy. like spock said the young guns are gonna fuck you around more than a dude thats been there done that. i went through a string of young tight little foxes when i was in high school and after i graduated. there fun to play with but there head trips and i eventually said na fuck this. this one chick wouldnt leave me alone it got ugly. then i met my wife in boston in '02. i was turning 20 she was turning 35. she knows what she wants and she dosent play games with me. when we talk about important shit its real talk no fucking around double talk trying to decipher shit. been married 7 years now no problems... i found mine early some find theres a little later, you just gotta chill be you and let shit happen, and dont be a flake lol... my wifes a cradle snatchin cougar RAARRRWAAARRAWW.  :boink: i got mine gets yours...
> *


X2 :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 8 2011, 12:07 AM~19815254
> *
> *


Sorry I'm just Venting Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 8 2011, 12:11 AM~19815292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2011, 12:17 AM~19815329
> *Sorry I'm just Venting Lol! :happysad:
> *


  ok bratt


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 7 2011, 11:11 PM~19815292
> *brat just get you a sugar daddy. like spock said the young guns are gonna fuck you around more than a dude thats been there done that. i went through a string of young tight little foxes when i was in high school and after i graduated. there fun to play with but there head trips and i eventually said na fuck this. this one chick wouldnt leave me alone it got ugly. then i met my wife in boston in '02. i was turning 20 she was turning 35. she knows what she wants and she dosent play games with me. when we talk about important shit its real talk no fucking around double talk trying to decipher shit. been married 7 years now no problems... i found mine early some find theres a little later, you just gotta chill be you and let shit happen, and dont be a flake lol... my wifes a cradle snatchin cougar RAARRRWAAARRAWW.  :boink: i got mine gets yours...
> *


HAHAHAHA... LOVE THE ROAR... :biggrin:  HEY BRAT, RYDER HAS SOME GOOD ADVICE... BESIDES LOVE AINT GOT A TIME LIMIT A AGE LIMIT, WELL HONESTLY IT IS ONLY AS LIMITED AS YOU WANT IT TO BE... BUT GOOD LUCK IN THAT DEPARTMENT GIRL... :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 01:02 PM~19818494
> *HAHAHAHA... LOVE THE ROAR... :biggrin:   HEY BRAT, RYDER HAS SOME GOOD ADVICE... BESIDES LOVE AINT GOT A TIME LIMIT A AGE LIMIT, WELL HONESTLY IT IS ONLY AS LIMITED AS YOU WANT IT TO BE... BUT GOOD LUCK IN THAT DEPARTMENT GIRL... :happysad:
> *


x2 im 8yrs older than my girl and my dad was 24yrs older than my momma :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 9 2011, 06:33 AM~19819160
> *x2 im 8yrs older than my girl and my dad was 24yrs older than my momma  :biggrin:
> *


damn your old mans a legend, should run seminars and charge admission :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 8 2011, 01:39 PM~19819194
> *damn your old mans a legend,  :roflmao:
> *


 FIXED... :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUBB-C_@Feb 8 2011, 11:46 AM~19817950
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 8 2011, 02:33 PM~19819160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I know My Mom is 14yrs older than my Dad She had Me at 43 The Baby of 4 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 01:02 PM~19818494
> *HAHAHAHA... LOVE THE ROAR... :biggrin:   HEY BRAT, RYDER HAS SOME GOOD ADVICE... BESIDES LOVE AINT GOT A TIME LIMIT A AGE LIMIT, WELL HONESTLY IT IS ONLY AS LIMITED AS YOU WANT IT TO BE... BUT GOOD LUCK IN THAT DEPARTMENT GIRL... :happysad:
> *


Thanx! I Appreciate all the Advise Thanx Everyone! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 8 2011, 08:02 PM~19822077
> *Thanx! I Appreciate all the Advise Thanx Everyone! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



NO PROBLEMA... HAHAHA WELL HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT GIRL...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 9 2011, 06:39 AM~19819194
> *damn your old mans a legend, should run seminars and charge admission  :roflmao:
> *


by that i mean how to catch the young ladies... nothing disrespectful hno:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 PM~19823386
> *by that i mean how to catch the young ladies... nothing disrespectful  hno:
> *


OH NEVER THOUGHT YOU WERE BEING DISRESPECTFUL, IT'S JUST SPOCKS DADDY PASSED AWAY... :happysad: NO PROBLEM THOUGH WE ALL STILL


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 10 2011, 03:01 AM~19826561
> *OH NEVER THOUGHT YOU WERE BEING DISRESPECTFUL, IT'S JUST SPOCKS DADDY PASSED AWAY... :happysad: NO PROBLEM THOUGH WE ALL STILL
> *


 :uh: just stick with the legend then... uffin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 9 2011, 01:30 PM~19828201
> *:uh: just stick with the legend then...  uffin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttb :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 11 2011, 06:37 AM~19843386
> *ttb :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 11 2011, 08:37 AM~19843386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that mean? To The Bratt Lol?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

GTR I helped to Color Sand and Buff to Show Car Quality! I did the Hood, Front Bumper, and Both Doors  :cheesy: :biggrin:  


























































Close Up of the Color. I don't like Greens But I Love this Color Green its a Lamborghini Pearl Green my Camera Phone Pic does Not do it Justice it is a Gorgeous Green!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 05:36 PM~19847744
> *What does that mean? To The Bratt Lol?
> *


Shod was trying to send yo ass to the BOTTOM! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's a Lil Somethin' Somethin' I thought you Guys n Gal Might Like, I Like it except for the Gold Spokes but I Don't Like Gold so other than that I think Shes Pretty! I haven't Worked on her I think they are just trying to get it to Pass Inspection Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Ulitmate Cheesey! :wow: Turn the steering wheel and Jack Pops out the scoop :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 09:35 PM~19848556
> *Here's a Lil Somethin' Somethin' I thought you Guys n Gal Might Like, I Like it except for the Gold Spokes but I Don't Like Gold so other than that I think Shes Pretty! I haven't Worked on her I think they are just trying to get it to Pass Inspection Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


could do without the scoop, wheels, paint, colors used, fabric, chrome mouth peice, lift, .....

yeah the whole car

damn DFW people


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 11 2011, 08:37 AM~19843386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh WTF that's Messed up Shod!!! Now you and Spock are Both Burros!!!!! :angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 11 2011, 09:39 PM~19848591
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 09:27 PM~19848505
> *GTR I helped to Color Sand and Buff to Show Car Quality! I did the Hood, Front Bumper, and Both Doors  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Great job
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Feb 11 2011, 10:38 PM~19849149
> *Great job
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 08:27 PM~19848505
> *GTR I helped to Color Sand and Buff to Show Car Quality! I did the Hood, Front Bumper, and Both Doors  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!!! GREAT WORK BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 08:35 PM~19848556
> *Here's a Lil Somethin' Somethin' I thought you Guys n Gal Might Like, I Like it except for the Gold Spokes but I Don't Like Gold so other than that I think Shes Pretty! I haven't Worked on her I think they are just trying to get it to Pass Inspection Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE WAY THEY BLENDED THE COLORS, BUT OTHER THAN THAT??? WELL LET'S JUST SAY I CAN'T SAY NOTHING NICE, SO I WON'T SAY NOTHING AT ALL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 12 2011, 12:34 AM~19850050
> *LIKE THE WAY THEY BLENDED THE COLORS, BUT OTHER THAN THAT??? WELL LET'S JUST SAY I CAN'T SAY NOTHING NICE, SO I WON'T SAY NOTHING AT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


so u tryin to say its a piece of shit :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 12 2011, 12:34 AM~19850050
> *LIKE THE WAY THEY BLENDED THE COLORS, BUT OTHER THAN THAT??? WELL LET'S JUST SAY I CAN'T SAY NOTHING NICE, SO I WON'T SAY NOTHING AT ALL... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

wats up cute bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 12 2011, 12:34 AM~19850050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 12 2011, 11:22 AM~19851848
> *wats up cute bratt
> *


Hey Is This AJ?  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 11 2011, 07:45 PM~19848655
> *Uh WTF that's Messed up Shod!!! Now you and Spock are Both Burros!!!!! :angry:
> *


First of all ... Never put me in a class with that asswipe(don't be mad Spock ur still my boo)
Second ... TTB :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:18 PM~19852399
> *First of all ... Never put me in a class with that asswipe(don't be mad Spock ur still my boo)
> Second ... TTB  :cheesy:
> *


Uh! :uh: Your Mean! :tears:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 11:24 AM~19852441
> *Uh! :uh: Your Mean! :tears:
> *


 :happysad: TTTB


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:27 PM~19852453
> *:happysad: TTTB
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 11:28 AM~19852460
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 12 2011, 01:36 PM~19852513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: Lmao! But Why you being so Mean to me are you PMSin'?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 12 2011, 02:01 PM~19852640
> *Hi Bratt  :biggrin:
> *


Hi 50 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 02:03 PM~19852645
> *Hi 50  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 11:42 AM~19852221
> *Hey Is This AJ?  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


it sure is lol :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 02:56 PM~19852853
> *Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


i dunno send me better pics :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 01:35 PM~19848556
> *Here's a Lil Somethin' Somethin' I thought you Guys n Gal Might Like, I Like it except for the Gold Spokes but I Don't Like Gold so other than that I think Shes Pretty! I haven't Worked on her I think they are just trying to get it to Pass Inspection Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


id rather roll those gold rims than rock that ugly ass hood scoop.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2011, 06:56 AM~19852853
> *Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


you need deuce bigalow male gigolo. or a close equivalent... just put out a craigslist ad. looking for hispanic version of chip foose....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 01:56 PM~19852853
> *Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


BRAT IT JUST SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE TOO FUCKEN NICE... DISRESPECT IS DISRESPECT IN MY BOOK. THERE ISN'T A GRAY LINE... A HORN DOG GOT TO BE TREATED LIKE A FUCKEN KID... IT'S EITHER YES OR NO, BLACK OR WHITE, NO ROOM FOR GREY... TAKES ALL THE FUN OUT OF IT... BUT EITHER YOU WANT A MOFO TO RESPECT YOU OR FLIRT WITH YOU, HONESTLY WOMAN TO WOMAN THAT'S HOW I SEE IT... YOU CAN'T FLIRT, THEN CALL TIME OUT... THAT'S WHY I SAY WITH MEN SAY WHAT YOU MEAN, MEAN WHAT YOU SAY... SOME WHERE IN OUR LAUNGUAGE DEVELOPEMENT MEN LEARNED NO MEANS YES, OR TRY A LITTLE HARDER??? AND WE JUST LEARNED A WHOLE LOT OF NAGGING IN OUR VOCABULARY... :biggrin: BUT STR8 UP IF A FOO DISRESPECTS, YOU GOT TO CHECK THAT FOO, AND CHECK EM QUICK, IF NOT, THE FOO WILL TAKE IT AS IF YOU LIKE IT OR AS IF THERE IS A CHANCE... DON'T LOOK SLUTTY, IN MY EYES. YOU LOOK PRETTY, BUT YOU ALSO ARE A LIL SOFT HOMEGIRL... YOU SAID YOU CAN TAKE IT SO HOPE YOU DON'T GET BUTT HURT WITH ME... I AM JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT REAL... HOPE MY 2 CENTS HELPS YOU OUT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 11 2011, 11:43 PM~19850096
> *so u tryin to say its a piece of shit  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


GOT THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD...  THANKS HIRYDER...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 04:06 PM~19855805
> *GOT THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD...   THANKS HIRYDER...
> 
> 
> ...


dont mention it, just doin my bit


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 02:56 PM~19852853
> *Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 12 2011, 04:51 PM~19853352
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 12 2011, 09:37 PM~19854753
> *it sure is lol :naughty:
> *


Lol Hey AJ What's Up! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 12 2011, 09:58 PM~19854866
> *i dunno send me better pics  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 12 2011, 11:54 PM~19855738
> *you need deuce bigalow male gigolo. or a close equivalent... just put out a craigslist ad. looking for hispanic version of chip foose....
> *


Lol! :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 12 2011, 02:56 PM~19852853
> *Ok I Need the Most Honest Answer Here Please I'm Begging Yall Please Be Honest I Can Take It! Do I Look Like a Slut? Cuz for some Reason Guys that are Married and Guys that Already Have Girlfriends or "Friends" Seem to be the Only Ones Interested in Me! Excuse Me for being Old Fashion and Selfish but I Don't come 2nd to None and I want My Man to be Just Mine and Only Mine and Want Me and Only Me Why is this so Difficult for these Stupid Guys to Understand! If you do think I'm a Slut Please Tell ME Why Seriously cuz I obviously Need to Change Something!!!!!!!!!!! I Need Help Please!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRAT... HERE GOES MY BUMP FOR THE DAY...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 12 2011, 11:58 PM~19855764
> *BRAT IT JUST SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU ARE TOO FUCKEN NICE... DISRESPECT IS DISRESPECT IN MY BOOK. THERE ISN'T A GRAY LINE... A HORN DOG GOT TO BE TREATED LIKE A FUCKEN KID... IT'S EITHER YES OR NO, BLACK OR WHITE, NO ROOM FOR GREY... TAKES ALL THE FUN OUT OF IT... BUT EITHER YOU WANT A MOFO TO RESPECT YOU OR FLIRT WITH YOU, HONESTLY WOMAN TO WOMAN THAT'S HOW I SEE IT... YOU CAN'T FLIRT, THEN CALL TIME OUT... THAT'S WHY I SAY WITH MEN SAY WHAT YOU MEAN, MEAN WHAT YOU SAY... SOME WHERE IN OUR LAUNGUAGE DEVELOPEMENT MEN LEARNED NO MEANS YES, OR TRY A LITTLE HARDER??? AND WE JUST LEARNED A WHOLE LOT OF NAGGING IN OUR VOCABULARY... :biggrin: BUT STR8 UP IF A FOO DISRESPECTS, YOU GOT TO CHECK THAT FOO, AND CHECK EM QUICK, IF NOT, THE FOO WILL TAKE IT AS IF YOU LIKE IT OR AS IF THERE IS A CHANCE... DON'T LOOK SLUTTY, IN MY EYES. YOU LOOK PRETTY, BUT YOU ALSO ARE A LIL SOFT HOMEGIRL... YOU SAID YOU CAN TAKE IT SO HOPE YOU DON'T GET BUTT HURT WITH ME... I AM JUST TRYING TO KEEP IT REAL... HOPE MY 2 CENTS HELPS YOU OUT...
> *


Thanx Liz! Your Right I am being Too Nice, cuz it's hard for me to be mean if someone is Not being Mean to Me, but Disrespect I now see should be Treated the Same as if he were being Mean to Me. So I think when I say No From Now on I'm guna Follow it with a Punch In the Face for Insurance to get it thru Their Thick Stupid Skulls that No Means No!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 12:06 AM~19855805
> *GOT THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD...   THANKS HIRYDER...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 12:52 PM~19858292
> *WHAT'S UP BRAT... HERE GOES MY BUMP FOR THE DAY...
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 13 2011, 12:48 PM~19858265
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 13 2011, 11:54 AM~19858305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD YOU LIKED IT, I BORROWED IT FROM HI RYDER OFF ANOTHER THREAD... LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 01:09 PM~19858385
> *SUCH VIOLENCE...:h5:  :h5: LOL... PUNCHING SHOULD ONLY BE USED ON EXTREME ASSHOLES... LOL... TRUST ME, I HAD MY SHARE OF THOSE IN MY YOUNGER DAYS... LOL... I LEFT THAT FOR A MOFO WHO WOULD TRY TO BE A LIL TOO CLOSE FOR MY COMFERT... BUT HONESTLY BY CHECKING EM BRAT, I JUST MEAN PUT THEM IN THEIR PLACE... LET THEM KNOW YOU DON'T FUCKEN APPRECIATE THEIR STUPIDITY, OR THE FACT THEY THINK YOU ARE DOWN FOR BEING LOOKED AS A SIDE DISH... SHIT, I AM BEING NICE, CUZ MY WAY OF HANDLING FOOLS LIKE THE ONES YOU MENTIONED WOULD HAVE BEEN A WHOLE LOT OF BLEEPING GOING ON... HAHAHA WHY LIE??? WELL HOPE YOU FIND THAT GROUND SO YOU CAN STAND UP AND CHECK THOSE FOOLS... :biggrin:
> GLAD YOU LIKED IT, I BORROWED IT FROM HI RYDER OFF ANOTHER THREAD... LOL...
> *


Lol ok Thanx Girl! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 13 2011, 04:06 PM~19855805
> *GOT THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD...   THANKS HIRYDER...
> 
> 
> ...


its even funnier cause the white dude on the left is bout the crack up the whole time... smerkin like crazy.. :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2011, 11:40 AM~19858238
> *Lol Hey AJ What's Up! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


not much what you doing


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Feb 13 2011, 03:58 PM~19859123
> *not much what you doing
> *


Just at Home Chillin' lol


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 13 2011, 03:01 PM~19859139
> *Just at Home Chillin' lol
> *


 same here..


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 13 2011, 06:10 PM~19859847
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 14 2011, 12:11 AM~19863499
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Lol Hey G! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 14 2011, 01:14 AM~19863521
> *Lol Hey G! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


Sup!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Feb 14 2011, 11:19 AM~19866168
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 14 2011, 12:35 PM~19866755
> *MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 15 2011, 07:59 AM~19874040
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

hey girl hope you had a wonderful valentine...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19878269
> *hey girl hope you had a wonderful valentine...
> *


It was Alright lol. Did you and your Honey do anything?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 15 2011, 05:43 PM~19878331
> *It was Alright lol. Did you and your Honey do anything?
> *


WE ARE BOTH SICK SO ROMANCE WAS OUT THE DOOR ALONG WITH FUCKEN CUPID... LMAO...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 16 2011, 10:30 PM~19889614
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


SUP GIRL... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING YOUR DAY...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 15 2011, 11:15 PM~19881038
> *WE ARE BOTH SICK SO ROMANCE WAS OUT THE DOOR ALONG WITH FUCKEN CUPID... LMAO...
> *


Aww That Sucks Lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 16 2011, 11:30 PM~19889614
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 17 2011, 02:14 PM~19893504
> *SUP GIRL... HOPE YOU ARE ENJOYING YOUR DAY...
> *


It Was A Long Day Today Lol! :happysad:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 06:50 PM~19895796
> *It Was A Long Day Today Lol! :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TGIF BRATT :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 17 2011, 05:50 PM~19895796
> *It Was A Long Day Today Lol! :happysad:
> *


I CAN IMAGINE... FOLKS THINK PAINT AND BODY ISN'T WORK??? ANYHOW... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A WONDERFUL FRIDAY... GET YOUR REST YOUNG LADY... LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 17 2011, 11:33 PM~19898823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Fun Today went to Auorama! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

AUORAMA , WELL GLAD YOU HAD FUN... LOL... I JUST WOKE UP ABOUT 3 HOURS AGO... SO I AM IN A GOOOOOOD MOOD TODAY... LOL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 07:07 PM~19911737
> *AUORAMA , WELL GLAD YOU HAD FUN... LOL... I JUST WOKE UP ABOUT 3 HOURS AGO... SO I AM IN A GOOOOOOD MOOD TODAY... LOL...
> *


Oh I Meant to put Autorama Lol! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 19 2011, 06:08 PM~19911747
> *Oh I Meant to put Autorama Lol! :happysad:
> *


THAT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE... I THOUGHT IS WAS A PERFUME PLACE OR AROMA THERPY KINDA CRAZY PLACE??? LOL... AUTORAMA IS THAT LIKE A CAR SHOW OR WHAT BRAT??? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 19 2011, 07:18 PM~19911821
> *THAT MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE... I THOUGHT IS WAS A PERFUME PLACE OR AROMA THERPY KINDA CRAZY PLACE??? LOL... AUTORAMA IS THAT LIKE A CAR SHOW OR WHAT BRAT??? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Mostly Hot Rods and Muscle Cars, but there were alot of Nice Classic Cars Too! I'll Post Pics in a Minute lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Autorama 2011 Dallas, TX :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: 
















Can You See the Flames? :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wylie Coyote Driving the Truck! :cheesy: 
























I Really Liked This Truck!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Dream Car 63' Corvette with the Split Window! I Love Love Love this Vette!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Liked this Sticker Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Flaked Out Roof!








I Liked This Sticker Too!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a hell of alot of pic's ... Good stuff there, thanks for sharing..! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 20 2011, 12:28 AM~19913960
> *That is a hell of alot of pic's ... Good stuff there, thanks for sharing..!  :biggrin:
> *


Aww You're Welcome!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

gnx is my fave, got a soft spot for those...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

hey Brat, love the coverage of the show you went to... There was plenty of nice ass hot rods and muscle cars there... the classics were pretty cool too... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

sup Brat... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 20 2011, 03:42 AM~19914549
> *gnx is my fave, got a soft spot for those...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Feb 20 2011, 11:43 AM~19915647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shod! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19915732
> *Hi Bratt  :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


Hi 50! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 20 2011, 03:48 PM~19917141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Liz! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2011, 05:00 PM~19926173
> *Hi Shod! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 21 2011, 07:03 PM~19926204
> *Hi 50! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: HOW U DOING CUTEBRATT :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DON'T FORGET TO KEEP MS. ANGEL IN YOUR PRAYER BRAT... THANKS AND HAVE A GREAT DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MIA??? MUST HAVE BEEN A LONG DAY... WELL I AM OUTTY... HAVE A WONDERFUL NIGHT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 22 2011, 07:32 AM~19931120
> *:biggrin: HOW U DOING CUTEBRATT  :wave:
> *


Omg I'm So Tired lol and I Hate Black Cars Now but other than that I'm Good. How are You? :happysad: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 22 2011, 02:16 PM~19933345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hi


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 23 2011, 09:02 PM~19945118
> *hi
> *


Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 23 2011, 08:17 PM~19944648
> *Omg I'm So Tired lol and I Hate Black Cars Now but other than that I'm Good. How are You? :happysad:  :wave:
> *


I'M Good and yeah black cars are tought  but they get easier :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 23 2011, 10:06 PM~19945825
> *I'M Good and yeah black cars are tought    but they get easier  :biggrin:
> *


Uh I Hope So! :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Feb 23 2011, 07:17 PM~19944648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. 50 why you lying??? I have seen Chino do quite a few Black cars, and I have yet to see it get easier... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hmmm wonder if I fucked up you attempt to cheer her up??? :dunno: :dunno:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when in dout, laugh your way out...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 10:41 PM~19946237
> *Black Cars are a B*tch... Don't let no one fool ya, they require more attention to detail, and will show any and all flaws...
> Mr. 50 why you lying??? I have seen Chino do quite a few Black cars, and I have yet to see it get easier...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Hmmm wonder if I fucked up you attempt to cheer her up??? :dunno:  :dunno:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  when in dout, laugh your way out...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHHAHAHAHAH i work at a paint shop and we do alot of insurance work and we paint 3 to 4 black cars everyday :uh: and they do get easier  so laugh your way out :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 05:27 AM~19948137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAHAHHAHAHAHAH  i work at a paint shop and we do alot of insurance work and we paint 3 to 4 black cars everyday  :uh:  and they do get easier   so laugh your way out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH YOU GUYS TALKING FENDER BENDERS... PSHHHHHH THOSE ARE EASY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT A FULL OUT RESTORATION, BLACK PAINTJOB SURE AINT... GOOD THING IT'S NOT MY DEPARTMENT... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 01:05 PM~19950324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH YOU GUYS TALKING  FENDER BENDERS... PSHHHHHH THOSE ARE EASY...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BUT A FULL OUT RESTORATION, BLACK PAINTJOB SURE AINT... GOOD THING IT'S NOT MY DEPARTMENT... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah but today i got to completes except the roof and quess what there black and both are odysseys and i never said i do restorations but i do when i work at kelly and sons in bellflower


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 12:10 PM~19950363
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah but  today i got to completes except the roof and quess what there black and both are odysseys and i never said i do restorations but i do when i work at kelly and sons in bellflower
> *


THAT'S COOL MR. 50... :biggrin: BELLFLOWER?? YOU JUST A HOP AND A SKIP AWAY... CHINO AND I ARE FROM LYNWOOD, BUT WE LIVE IN THE I.E. LOL... SHIT I DIDN'T STOP AND THINK YOU WAS PROBABLY TRYING TO CHEER UP HOMEGIRL BRAT... THAT'S WHY I WAS LIKE OOOPS... LET ME LAUGH MY WAY OUT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT NO DISRESPECT INTEDED HOMEBOY... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 01:18 PM~19950424
> *THAT'S COOL MR. 50...  :biggrin:  BELLFLOWER?? YOU JUST A HOP AND A SKIP AWAY... CHINO AND I ARE FROM LYNWOOD, BUT WE LIVE IN THE I.E. LOL... SHIT I DIDN'T STOP AND THINK YOU WAS PROBABLY TRYING TO CHEER UP HOMEGIRL BRAT... THAT'S WHY I WAS LIKE OOOPS... LET ME LAUGH MY WAY OUT...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  BUT NO DISRESPECT INTEDED HOMEBOY... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NA ITS KOOL NO DISRESPECT ON MY END OH KOOL MY HOMIES STAYS IN LYNWOOD . and i always like a good :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u guys to some badass work out there


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 06:02 PM~19953104
> *:biggrin:  NA ITS KOOL  NO DISRESPECT ON MY END  OH  KOOL MY HOMIES STAYS IN LYNWOOD . and i always like a good  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  u guys to some badass work out there
> *


THANK YOU THANK YOU, MY CHINO IS ONE BAD ASS MOFO... LOL...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 24 2011, 07:36 PM~19953433
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU, MY CHINO IS ONE BAD ASS MOFO... LOL...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MS. BRAT, IT'S ALMOST TIME FOR ME TO GO AND TAKE MY MEDS... LOL... BUT JUST DROPING YOU A GOOD NIGHT HOMEGIRL... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i was buffing a black bmw today, i hate black too more than anything. lucky it was 15 years old and a pile of shit, i didnt get crazy with it. ive painted 6 black cars in in 2 weeks  :thumbsdown: 4 painters and i keep gettin all of em. had this one dude bring a car to me and said he wanted it black, i was like what about all the body work it needs, he said na man just scuff it up and blow it over. i refused to put my name on something like that... told him no


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 25 2011, 05:00 AM~19957192
> *i was buffing a black bmw today, i hate black too more than anything. lucky it was 15 years old and a pile of shit, i didnt get crazy with it. ive painted 6 black cars in in 2 weeks    :thumbsdown: 4 painters and i keep gettin all of em. had this one dude bring a car to me and said he wanted it black, i was like what about all the body work it needs, he said na man just scuff it up and blow it over. i refused to put my name on something like that... told him no
> *


CHINO, DOES THE SAMETHING OR HE'LL THROW AN OUTRAGEOUS $$$ LIKE HE SAYS ALL IT TAKE IS ONE MESSED UP JOB TO RUIN YOUR NAME... BESIDES, WE ARE KNOWN FOR OUR ATTENTION TO BODYWORK... A PAINTJOB OVER A DINGED UP CAR??? IS LIKE BUYING A COW WHEN YOU GET THE MILK FOR FREE... MAKES NO SENSE... LOL... WELL HOPE YOU ALL ARE HAVING A GREAT FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 06:27 AM~19948137
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HAHAHHAHAHAHAH  i work at a paint shop and we do alot of insurance work and we paint 3 to 4 black cars everyday  :uh:  and they do get easier   so laugh your way out  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah this wasn't a Insurance Job it came in only to be buffed out so Show Car smooth look it didn't get no Paint or Nothing done to it. Only Sanded with 2000 and then 3000 Buffed Polished and Waxed then Waxed again then Real Wax with the Silicone which it was too cold outside today so that Shit didn't want to Warm up enuff to Wax On Wax Off Lol Took us 4 Days to get it "Good Enuff" it Finally went Home Today! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 24 2011, 07:03 PM~19953119
> *Hi  Bratt  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hi 50! :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 25 2011, 06:00 AM~19957192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Wouldn't Want to Take That Kinda Car on Either Especially if it is going to be *BLACK*! :happysad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 06:25 PM~19961571
> *Yeah this wasn't a Insurance Job it came in only to be buffed out so Show Car smooth look it didn't get no Paint or Nothing done to it. Only Sanded with 2000 and then 3000 Buffed Polished and Waxed then Waxed again then Real Wax with the Silicone which it was too cold outside today so that Shit didn't want to Warm up enuff to Wax On Wax Off Lol Took us 4 Days to get it "Good Enuff" it Finally went Home Today! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shoot insurance work you hit it with 1000, fallow with 1500 then vamonos... out the door... lol... but i hear ya bout the process i get tired just watching my chino doing it... lol... :biggrin: i'm spoiled... lol...



> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 06:29 PM~19961602
> *I Wouldn't Want to Take That Kinda Car on Either Especially if it is going to be BLACK! :happysad: :thumbsdown:
> *


it's not even worth it... they to cheap to pay you to prep... they'll be to cheap to want to pay you right to paint it...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 07:56 PM~19961810
> *shoot insurance work you hit it with 1000, fallow with 1500 then vamonos... out the door... lol... but i hear ya bout the process i get tired just watching my chino doing it... lol... :biggrin: i'm spoiled... lol...
> 
> *


 :nosad: we used 1500 da and 3000 wet and then out the door


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 07:26 PM~19961585
> *Hi 50! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 25 2011, 07:09 PM~19961911
> *:nosad:  we used 1500 da and 3000 wet and then out the door
> *


CHINO SAVES THE 1, 2, 3 FOR THE SHOW QUALITY RIDES, NOT YOUR FENDER BENDERS... INSURANCE DON'T PAY FOR ALL THAT... :biggrin: I SHOULD KNOW I DO THE SUPLEMENTS... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 25 2011, 08:09 PM~19961911
> *:nosad:  we used 1500 da and 3000 wet and then out the door
> *


That's what we do too for Insurance Jobs but the Black Vette was like a Semi Show Car so it Needed to Look "Good Enuff" for the Picky Customer :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:15 PM~19961969
> *CHINO SAVES THE 1, 2, 3 FOR THE SHOW QUALITY RIDES, NOT YOUR FENDER BENDERS... INSURANCE DON'T PAY FOR ALL THAT... :biggrin: I SHOULD KNOW I DO THE SUPLEMENTS... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 07:56 PM~19961810
> *shoot insurance work you hit it with 1000, fallow with 1500 then vamonos... out the door... lol... but i hear ya bout the process i get tired just watching my chino doing it... lol... :biggrin: i'm spoiled... lol...
> it's not even worth it... they to cheap to pay you to prep... they'll be to cheap to want to pay you right to paint it...
> *


Lol! Yeah that's True bout the Cheapos :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 08:30 PM~19962094
> *That's what we do too for Insurance Jobs but the Black Vette was like a Semi Show Car so it Needed to Look "Good Enuff" for the Picky Customer   :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: yeah the picky customers are a pain  how was your day bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 25 2011, 08:35 PM~19962134
> *:happysad:  yeah the picky customers are a pain    how was your day bratt
> *


It's Good Now that I'm Home from Work lol Howwas your? :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 25 2011, 08:39 PM~19962159
> *It's Good Now that I'm Home from Work lol Howwas your? :happysad:
> *


it was crazy we're super busy worked 12hrs for the last week and i have to work tommorrow :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:h5: :h5: WE ALL AGREE PICKY AND CHEAPOS SUCK BALLS... LMAO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 25 2011, 08:41 PM~19962178
> *it was crazy we're super busy  worked 12hrs for the last week and i have to work tommorrow :happysad:
> *


That's Good thou right lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 25 2011, 08:47 PM~19962222
> *:h5:  :h5: WE ALL AGREE PICKY AND CHEAPOS SUCK BALLS... LMAO...
> *


 :h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

yea i use the 3inch dynabrade brand DA with a 3/32 inch stroke. 1500 then 3000 wet and buffs up like butter. :boink:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 26 2011, 03:54 AM~19964727
> *yea i use the 3inch dynabrade brand DA with a 3/32 inch stroke. 1500 then 3000 wet and buffs up like butter.  :boink:
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 26 2011, 01:54 AM~19964727
> *yea i use the 3inch dynabrade brand DA with a 3/32 inch stroke. 1500 then 3000 wet and buffs up like butter.  :boink:
> *


Not me! :biggrin: 

I use the 3inch diameter brand DA with a 8 inch stroke. 1500 then 3000 wet and buffs up like butter. :boink: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 26 2011, 09:58 AM~19966066
> *Not me!  :biggrin:
> 
> I use the 3inch diameter brand DA with a 8 inch stroke. 1500 then 3000 wet and buffs up like butter.  :boink: :cheesy:
> *


i use a 3x3 in piece of toast and smack it up with butter :wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 26 2011, 10:03 AM~19966091
> *i use a 3x3 in piece of toast and smack it up with butter :wow:
> *


Sounds tasty... :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i melt a stick of butter in the microwave and drink it. :fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 26 2011, 03:54 AM~19964727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall are so Crazy lol! ^ Now that is just Nasty! :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Bratt how was your day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 03:55 PM~19967427
> *Hello Bratt how was your day
> *


Good I Slept til bout 3pm lol! How's yours? :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 27 2011, 07:57 AM~19967441
> *Good I Slept til bout 3pm lol! How's yours? :biggrin:
> *


geeze your ambitious...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 26 2011, 04:00 PM~19967458
> *geeze your ambitious...
> *


Not on the Weekends I like to catch up on the Sleep I Missed thru out the week cuz for some reason lately I can't Sleep as well as I used to during the week! :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2011, 03:57 PM~19967441
> *Good I Slept til bout 3pm lol! How's yours? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: that must be nice intill 3 i was up at 4am its going ok so far


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 04:12 PM~19967493
> *:wow:  that must be nice intill 3 i was up at 4am its going ok so far
> *


You gotta Work Today?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2011, 04:15 PM~19967503
> *You gotta Work Today?
> *


 :yessad: busy busy


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Feb 26 2011, 04:41 PM~19967640
> *:yessad:  busy busy
> *


Aww That Sucks!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2011, 04:43 PM~19967653
> *Aww That Sucks!
> *


 :happysad: yup


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 26 2011, 03:10 PM~19967483
> *Not on the Weekends I like to catch up on the Sleep I Missed thru out the week cuz for some reason lately I can't Sleep as well as I used to during the week! :happysad:  :tongue:
> *


 :h5: aint nothing better than catchin up on them zzzzz... lol... i woke up at 2pm today, but today was not a restful day, went to casino, lost 2 bills, got home at 4am... woke up with a migrane, but thank God there are excedrins... lol... Well glad to see you had your rest... have a wonderful weekend Brat...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TTT FOR YA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MONDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

What's up Brat... :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:wave: :naughty:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin: hi Bratt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

that's bad ass!!!! That's what I call my cup of tea please :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Cool pics Bratt!! Thanks for sharing! :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:uh: :uh: HOPE ALL IS WELL... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Feb 27 2011, 09:24 PM~19975480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is good just been Working Hard and Trying to Workout Lol! How's everything at Dreamworks Customs?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Feb 28 2011, 05:22 PM~19982010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone Lol! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 3 2011, 01:09 AM~20004327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20010713
> *Everything is good just been Working Hard and Trying to Workout Lol! How's everything at Dreamworks Customs?
> *


DOING GOOD GIRL, I AM ON A NO PIC. POSTING TIME OUT... :biggrin: BUT HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 4 2011, 12:13 AM~20011876
> *DOING GOOD GIRL, I AM ON A NO PIC. POSTING TIME OUT...  :biggrin: BUT HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE WORTH THE WAIT...
> *


I'm Sure it Will Be as Always Worth the Wait! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 10:47 PM~20019182
> *I'm Sure it Will Be as Always Worth the Wait! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BUT I LOVE IT WHEN I CAN POST PICS... BETTER THAN CHATTING... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PICTURES SPEAK A THOUSAND WORDS, AND WELL IN CHATTING THAT IS TOO MUCH WORK IF YOU ASK ME... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:19 AM~20019501
> *YEAH BUT I LOVE IT WHEN I CAN POST PICS... BETTER THAN CHATTING... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: PICTURES SPEAK A THOUSAND WORDS, AND WELL IN CHATTING THAT IS TOO MUCH WORK IF YOU ASK ME... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was Pretty Good Lol! Hope you had a good day even thou you couldn't Post Pics Lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:21 PM~20019530
> *Yeah it was Pretty Good Lol! Hope you had a good day even thou you couldn't Post Pics Lol
> *


GIRL, A FOO THAT IS SUPPOSE TO HAVE HAD OUR BACKS, LET US DOWN HARD, THAT IS WHY WE DIDN'T FINISH OF HIS RIDE AND TOOK OFF OUR NAME OF THE RIDE, WITH FRIENDS LIKE THAT WHO THE HELL NEEDS HATERZ OR ENEMIES??? THE REASON WHY WE ARE LEAVING MY MONTE FOR NEXT YEAR... BUT FUCK IT, AT LEAST TRUE COLORS CAME OUT... BESIDES, MY BABY IS GONNA HOOK UP MY CADI NOW, SO ALL THOUGH MY DREAM CAR IS PUT ON HOLD, THIS SISTER WILL STILL BE BUSTIN OUT THIS YEAR... :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOVE MY CHINO... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:27 AM~20019587
> *GIRL, A FOO THAT IS SUPPOSE TO HAVE HAD OUR BACKS, LET US DOWN HARD, THAT IS WHY WE DIDN'T FINISH OF HIS RIDE AND TOOK OFF OUR NAME OF THE RIDE, WITH FRIENDS LIKE THAT WHO THE HELL NEEDS HATERZ OR ENEMIES??? THE REASON WHY WE ARE LEAVING MY MONTE FOR NEXT YEAR... BUT FUCK IT, AT LEAST TRUE COLORS CAME OUT... BESIDES, MY BABY IS GONNA HOOK UP MY CADI NOW, SO ALL THOUGH MY DREAM CAR IS PUT ON HOLD, THIS SISTER WILL STILL BE BUSTIN OUT THIS YEAR... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I LOVE MY CHINO... :biggrin:
> *


That's Good Can't Wait I Wish I Could See It In Person! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 10:31 PM~20019635
> *That's Good Can't Wait I Wish I Could See It In Person! :happysad:
> *


Greyhound! :0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:31 PM~20019635
> *That's Good Can't Wait I Wish I Could See It In Person! :happysad:
> *


AWWW... THANKS BRAT... I WILL PM YOU PICKS OF THE PROGRESS... GONNA KEEP MY RIDE ON THE DOWN LOW FOR REALS, I AM ONLY SHOWING BASE COLOR, AFTER THAT IT WILL ME A NO PIC POSTING TIME OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:33 AM~20019644
> *Greyhound!  :0
> *


How is a Racing Dog Guna Help Me Out Lol JK I Know but I don't want to Travel on a Bus By Myself! hno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:35 AM~20019663
> *AWWW... THANKS BRAT... I WILL PM YOU PICKS OF THE PROGRESS... GONNA KEEP MY RIDE ON THE DOWN LOW FOR REALS, I AM ONLY SHOWING BASE COLOR, AFTER THAT IT WILL ME A NO PIC POSTING TIME OUT... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 10:36 PM~20019679
> *How is a Racing Dog Guna Help Me Out Lol JK I Know but I don't want to Travel on a Bus By Myself! hno:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:38 AM~20019692
> *
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 4 2011, 11:36 PM~20019679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MARK YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THAT WAS A GOOD ONE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:40 AM~20019723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MARK YOU HAVE TO ADMIT THAT WAS A GOOD ONE...
> *


Lmao I Know Right! I Try lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 10:41 PM~20019730
> *Lmao I Know Right! I Try lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 4 2011, 11:41 PM~20019730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW... THAT'S Y MARK IS AWSOME HE AINT NO SORE LOOSER WHEN SOMEONE BUST A GOOD ONE, OK WAIT THAT SOUNDS SOO GAY, WHEN HE SETS HIMSELF UP, FOR A BETTER JOKE... :rimshot:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 12:56 AM~20019860
> *YEAH I LAUGH SO HARD WHEN YOU FINALLY GET THEM BACK... I LOVE ROOTING FOR THE UNDERDOG... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AWWW... THAT'S Y MARK IS AWSOME HE AINT NO SORE LOOSER WHEN SOMEONE BUST A GOOD ONE, OK WAIT THAT SOUNDS SOO GAY, WHEN HE SETS HIMSELF UP, FOR A BETTER JOKE... :rimshot:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 4 2011, 11:58 PM~20019878
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GOOD NIGHT BRAT!!! HAD TONS OF FUN WITH ALL THE GANG... SEE YA TOMORROW... AND IF NOT CYA WHEN I CYA...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 5 2011, 10:50 AM~20021273
> *:h5:
> *


Hi 50! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 12:44 PM~20021869
> *:drama:
> *


Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 5 2011, 12:29 PM~20021788
> *Hi 50! :wave:
> *


 :worship: Hi Bratt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 5 2011, 03:07 PM~20023123
> *:worship: Hi Bratt  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

HEY WHERES MY DAMN SAMICH!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i want a sammitch :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:20 AM~20025812
> *i want a sammitch :cheesy:
> *


WELL PLACE UR ODER LET HER KNOW. SHE NEEDS TO WORK ON HER SKILLS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:24 PM~20025829
> *WELL PLACE UR ODER LET HER KNOW. SHE NEEDS TO WORK ON HER SKILLS
> *


she better start off with a cheese and cracker first....gotta crawl b4 u walk :uh: :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:26 AM~20025837
> *she better start off with a cheese and cracker first....gotta crawl b4 u walk :uh:  :uh:
> *


Quoted for truff :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I need me a grill Cheese,,,, Extra crispy! Oh Oh and also I got a load for ya to get washin too...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

lets get her a shirt


:biggrin: 































































































:wow:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 5 2011, 11:33 PM~20025866
> *lets get her a shirt
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


lmao! Help get me off the floor hahahahahaha!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 5 2011, 11:35 PM~20025873
> *lmao!  Help get me off the floor hahahahahaha!
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY... IF YOU ARE MARRIED YOU ALL KNOW THAT SHIT MIGHT HAVE HAPPEND 1 OR 2 TIMES BEFORE THE I DO'S... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FANTSYLAND THAT AWAY----->


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 01:33 AM~20025866
> *lets get her a shirt
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:41 AM~20025910
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: IT'S NOT THAT FUNNY... :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 01:44 AM~20025920
> *:twak:  :twak: IT'S NOT THAT FUNNY... :angry:
> *


Umm don't u got any dirty dishes to clean :squint:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:47 AM~20025934
> *Umm don't u got any dirty dishes to clean :squint:
> *


NO BUT I MAY HAVE A DIRTY ASS TO KICK IN ABOUT :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: NOW!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 01:48 AM~20025936
> *NO BUT I MAY HAVE A DIRTY ASS TO KICK IN ABOUT  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick: NOW!!!
> *


Bully :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 12:50 AM~20025946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COMPA WHY DOES YOUR BOO KEEP CALLING YOU DUMMY??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 5 2011, 11:51 PM~20025953
> *COMPA WHY DOES YOUR BOO KEEP CALLING YOU DUMMY??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 01:51 AM~20025953
> *COMPA WHY DOES YOUR BOO KEEP CALLING YOU DUMMY??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's for woman


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:53 AM~20025960
> *It's for woman
> *


BUT IT HAS A DUMMY WHITE BOY CARTOON IN THE CORNER??? HMMMM DID YOU MODEL FOR THAT COVER???? :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*Look! Can I just get one of these please...?* :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 02:02 AM~20026000
> *Look! Can I just get one of these please...?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE :twak: don't u Eva eva eva Eva Eva say please  it's they job. They should honored to make us samitches :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:05 AM~20026013
> *PLEASE :twak: don't u Eva eva eva Eva Eva say please  it's they job. They should honored to make us samitches :h5:
> *


true dat! Cause at da end of the day THE GRAND SALAMI IS SERVED :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i ordered the large sammitch










:uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Mar 6 2011, 01:02 AM~20026000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN I SPOKED IT AND YOU ALL ARE HIGH... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 02:06 AM~20026021
> *true dat! Cause at da end of the day THE GRAND SALAMI IS SERVED  :0
> *


Puro chorizzo :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 01:11 AM~20026045
> *Puro chorizzo :h5:
> *


YOU STUPID FOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUNNY AS HELL THOUGH...

WELL GOOD NIGHT GUYS HAD MY FUN BUT GOT TO GO...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 06:02 PM~20026000
> *Look! Can I just get one of these please...?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


break out the cartoon sandwich clamp for that one... :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:11 AM~20026045
> *Puro chorizzo :h5:
> *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 6 2011, 01:14 AM~20026055
> *break out the cartoon sandwich clamp for that one... :wow:
> *


GOOD NIGHT BRO...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 06:02 PM~20026000
> *Look! Can I just get one of these please...?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck this my wife's fixin me one right now... i got a samich hankerin...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 6 2011, 12:18 AM~20026073
> *fuck this my wife's fixin me one right now... i got a samich hankerin...
> 
> 
> ...


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 06:15 PM~20026064
> *GOOD NIGHT BRO...
> *


sweet dreamworks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 6 2011, 02:18 AM~20026073
> *fuck this my wife's fixin me one right now... i got a samich hankerin...
> 
> 
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 06:20 PM~20026081
> *Pics or it didn't happen
> *


too late dude. i destroyed that sanga... i get some pics of it pushin out the other side if you like?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 01:33 AM~20025866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um You can Post those on Spock's Page!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 04:21 AM~20026226
> *Omg I go out Shopping and over to my Boyfriend's House and this Shit is What I come Home To! Oh Hell No!!!! Every Single One of you Better Keep Stepping if you think I'm guna Make yall a sandwich. But I Do like the Shirt Lmao! Maybe the Grilled Cheese cuz Mark said PLEASE, but I make mine with Ranch Yummy!
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20027459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Why you saying Bullshit to Me having a Boyfriend? Are you saying I Can't get one? :tears:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 11:14 AM~20027805
> * :uh: Why you saying Bullshit to Me having a Boyfriend? Are you saying I Can't get one? :tears:
> *


Bratt, I think what he is saying is that you need to keep him on the "FRIEND" tip until he can prove his Boyfriend wortyness...It will be easy for a true Mufukka..Honestly you have a male friend at this point... Don't get hurt..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 12:22 PM~20027843
> *Bratt, I think what he is saying is that you need to keep him on the "FRIEND" tip until he can prove his Boyfriend wortyness...It will be easy for a true Mufukka..Honestly you have a male friend at this point... Don't get hurt..
> *


XCDC STOP WALKING AROUND WITH YOUR HEART ON YOUR SLEVE BRAT... THAT'S HOW MOST FOOLS GET HURT. BUT HAPPY YOU FOUND SOMEONE TO SPEND TIME WITH...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 02:23 PM~20028772
> *XCDC STOP WALKING AROUND WITH YOUR HEART ON YOUR SLEVE BRAT... THAT'S HOW MOST FOOLS GET HURT. BUT HAPPY YOU FOUND SOMEONE TO SPEND TIME WITH...
> *


  :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 01:14 PM~20027805
> * :uh: Why you saying Bullshit to Me having a Boyfriend? Are you saying I Can't get one? :tears:
> *


I told you me and u just fuck buddies. That's what I'm trying to say don't go spreading rumors :uh: I don't need another samitch maker I got one thanks. But I do need another person to help wit da laundry  just ignore da rust stains on my chones :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 6 2011, 01:22 PM~20027843
> *Bratt, I think what he is saying is that you need to keep him on the "FRIEND" tip until he can prove his Boyfriend wortyness...It will be easy for a true Mufukka..Honestly you have a male friend at this point... Don't get hurt..
> *


Now this is BULLSHIT :ugh: I would never say that shit I'm trying to be da rebound sex buddy :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 03:26 PM~20028793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: weanies...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 05:33 PM~20029172
> *I told you me and u just fuck buddies. That's what I'm trying to say don't go spreading rumors :uh:  I don't need another samitch maker I got one thanks. But I do need another person to help wit da laundry  just ignore da rust stains on my chones :happysad:
> *


What We Ain't Fuck Buddies I think them Dreams of yours are Creeping into Reality you the one Spreading Rumors Bud! If you got a Samitch Maker then Stop putting in orders on here for them! And I ain't going anywhere Near your Rusty Ass Chones! Yuck! :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 05:32 PM~20029613
> *What We Ain't Fuck Buddies I think them Dreams of yours are Creeping into Reality you the one Spreading Rumors Bud! If you got a Samitch Maker then Stop putting in orders on here for them! And I ain't going anywhere Near your Rusty Ass Chones! Yuck! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DOUBLE YUCK...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 05:36 PM~20029194
> *Now this is BULLSHIT :ugh: I would never say that shit I'm trying to be da rebound sex buddy :boink:
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 6 2011, 06:33 PM~20029622
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DOUBLE YUCK...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 05:34 PM~20029631
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 06:32 PM~20029613
> *What We Ain't Fuck Buddies I think them Dreams of yours are Creeping into Reality you the one Spreading Rumors Bud! If you got a Samitch Maker then Stop putting in orders on here for them! And I ain't going anywhere Near your Rusty Ass Chones! Yuck! :angry:
> *


Awwww your mean  you get crabby now that u gettin dick :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2011, 06:33 PM~20029623
> *
> *


U where nicer when u was single


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 6 2011, 05:57 PM~20029752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 04:57 PM~20029752
> *Awwww  your mean  you get crabby now that u gettin dick :uh:
> *


maybe she straps it on and gives him the kak :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20031440
> *maybe she straps it on and gives him the kak :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: did you she see our pics :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:24 PM~20031452
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  did you she see our pics  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *












:uh: :uh: the fuck u say


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20031588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: i typed to fast!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20031684
> *:burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn: i typed to fast!
> *


i win


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:49 PM~20031742
> *i win
> 
> 
> ...


no that dont count i fucked my self. so it was self ownage


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 08:53 PM~20031793
> *no that dont count i fucked my self. so it was self ownage
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 6 2011, 10:59 PM~20031865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your full of shit  now ur just cheating and making up shit to get more points :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 09:01 PM~20031892
> *your full of shit   now ur just cheating and making up shit to get more points  :uh:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread is a festering turd....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ima thread killer :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Going Morning Bratt :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 8 2011, 08:05 AM~20040912
> *Going Morning Bratt  :biggrin:
> *


Hi 50! :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup with work? Post up.... We wanna see :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Mar 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20031588-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG... FIRST UP WHAT'S UP BRAT, HOPE YOU HAVE HAD A BETTER WEEK THAN I HAVE... THAT BEING SAID... I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR GIRL BUT SHOD AND COMPA, HAVE ME LAUGHING MY SILLY ASS OFF... COMPA IS DOWN BY 3 POINTS ON HERE MAYBE 4 OR 5 FOR THE SELF OWNAGE... LMAO....HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT I AM GLAD OUR BUNCH IS HAVING A GREAT TIME... WELL CATCH UP WITH YOU GUYS LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 11:01 AM~20058583
> *OMG... FIRST UP WHAT'S UP BRAT, HOPE YOU HAVE HAD A BETTER WEEK THAN I HAVE... THAT BEING SAID... I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOUR GIRL BUT SHOD AND COMPA, HAVE ME LAUGHING MY SILLY ASS OFF... COMPA IS DOWN BY 3 POINTS ON HERE MAYBE 4 OR 5 FOR THE SELF OWNAGE... LMAO....HAHAHAHAHAHA BUT I AM GLAD OUR BUNCH IS HAVING A GREAT TIME... WELL CATCH UP WITH YOU GUYS LATER... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Bratt...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20062702
> *Hi Bratt...
> *


Hi  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20062702
> *Hi Bratt...
> *


Hi  :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 06:22 PM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:H10: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 10 2011, 08:39 PM~20062826
> *:H10: :biggrin:
> *


Thanx!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20063025
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 07:22 PM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOOOOO GGGGGGGGGGGIRRRRRRRRRLLLL... LMAO... BUT SERIOUSLY CONGRATS BRAT... :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg this Kia has more trash in the paint job than a Teenager with Bad Acne lol yuck!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 01:35 PM~20068827
> *Omg this Kia has more trash in the paint job than a Teenager with Bad Acne lol yuck!!!
> *


EWWWWW... THAT IS A MESSED UP VISUAL... :uh:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 02:35 PM~20068827
> *Omg this Kia has more trash in the paint job than a Teenager with Bad Acne lol yuck!!!
> *


like my buttcheeks in da hot summer :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 11 2011, 01:47 PM~20068909
> *like my buttcheeks in da hot summer  :happysad:
> *


EWWWWWWWWWWWWW........ :uh: COCHINO... THAT IS A EVEN WORST VISUAL... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 10 2011, 10:20 PM~20063831
> *YOU GOOOOO GGGGGGGGGGGIRRRRRRRRRLLLL... LMAO... BUT SERIOUSLY CONGRATS BRAT...  :h5:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 11 2011, 02:45 PM~20068902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 12:22 PM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hope you take your ambitions to the top. congratulations yo. start doing body work on a clunker.... with happy snaps :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2011, 04:28 AM~20073770
> *hope you take your ambitions to the top. congratulations yo. start doing body work on a clunker.... with happy snaps  :cheesy:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 15 2011, 03:09 AM~20094768
> *BUMP!
> *


where's our bump weannie... sorry brat... :biggrin:


----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 10 2011, 08:22 PM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Bratt  :h5:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 16 2011, 02:47 AM~20096315
> *where's our bump weannie... sorry brat...  :biggrin:
> *


your thread isnt on life support.... :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $i~am~G~cast$_@Mar 15 2011, 02:05 PM~20097551
> *Congrats Bratt   :h5:
> *


Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 15 2011, 02:08 PM~20097561
> *your thread isnt on life support.... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 15 2011, 12:08 PM~20097561
> *your thread isnt on life support.... :uh:
> *














































































to much Captain on this :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 15 2011, 08:46 PM~20100737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Hi Shod! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 15 2011, 06:51 PM~20100787
> *Lol! Hi Shod! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


hola :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: hi bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 15 2011, 09:38 PM~20101359
> *:nicoderm:  hi bratt
> *


Hi 50! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRAT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

NITE NITE BRAT...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 16 2011, 12:46 PM~20100737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe it anit dead... but death is creapn up...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 17 2011, 04:20 AM~20111877
> *maybe it anit dead... but death is creapn up...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU'RE A FOO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 11 2011, 02:22 AM~20062698
> *Finally got my Associates Degree for Autobody Today yay! It's bout time since I Graduated in December Lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrat Bratt!!!!!Smart and amazing girl!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: share some more pics for us please!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: 

GOOD LUCK!!!
:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 17 2011, 02:32 PM~20114900
> *Congrat Bratt!!!!!Smart and amazing girl!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: share some more pics for us please!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



SHE IS PRETTY AMAZING AINT SHE... :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 18 2011, 09:46 AM~20115700
> *SHE IS PRETTY AMAZING AINT SHE... :biggrin:
> *


ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yea... :naughty:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 06:46 PM~20115700
> *SHE IS PRETTY AMAZING AINT SHE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2011, 08:28 AM~20121177
> *
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20121177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 17 2011, 11:46 PM~20115700
> *SHE IS PRETTY AMAZING AINT SHE... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 18 2011, 07:11 AM~20114772
> *YOU'RE A FOO...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tears: dont worry ill limit the boobie stuff to spocks topic promise :yes: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 16 2011, 11:36 PM~20110880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


We're waiting on some work pics... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Mar 17 2011, 03:32 PM~20114900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Mar 17 2011, 05:20 AM~20111877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! Lol Thanx!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 17 2011, 06:24 AM~20112019
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 06:09 PM~20124029
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: HOW'S EVERYTHING Bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 18 2011, 06:01 PM~20123961
> *:wave:
> We're waiting on some work pics... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: There is Nothing worth taking pics of, but I'm going to the Good Guys Car Show at Texas motor Speedway Tomorrow so I'll Post up those Pics this Weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 18 2011, 05:12 PM~20124047
> * :wave: There is Nothing worth taking pics of, but I'm going to the Good Guys Car Show at Texas motor Speedway Tomorrow so I'll Post up those Pics this Weekend  :cheesy:
> *


HAVE FUN GIRLY... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAMA HOPE YOU HAD FUN AT THE CAR SHOW... TALK TO YOU LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: Hope u Have a Great Day Bratt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 18 2011, 12:03 PM~20122546
> *:tears: dont worry ill limit the boobie stuff to spocks topic promise  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 20 2011, 12:24 PM~20134639
> *HEY MAMA HOPE YOU HAD FUN AT THE CAR SHOW... TALK TO YOU LATER... :biggrin:
> *


I Did Thanx! Hope you have a Great Sunday! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 20 2011, 01:16 PM~20134930
> *:wave:  Hope u Have a Great Day Bratt
> *


Same to you 50! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 04:19 PM~20135881
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


I Don't want that Crap on My Page! Lol! :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 02:33 PM~20135962
> *I Don't want that Crap on My Page! Lol! :tongue:
> *


its not ur page :uh:  :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 20 2011, 05:08 PM~20136143
> *its not ur page :uh:  :uh:
> *


It's My Thread!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 20 2011, 04:23 PM~20136222
> *It's My Thread!
> *


I FEEL SOOO PROUD, LIL BRAT IS ALL GROWN UP AND PUTTING HER FOOT DOWN... :happysad: GLAD YOU ENJOYED YOUR WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: LIFE SUPPORT... HERE GOES A BUMP, SO MUCH FOR OUR BUDDIES HUH??? F'EM... LOL...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 21 2011, 11:41 PM~20147571
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: LIFE SUPPORT... HERE GOES A BUMP, SO MUCH FOR OUR BUDDIES HUH??? F'EM... LOL...
> *


she been gettin to masssh deeek that she dont come on here no mores :uh:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:06 PM~20147894
> *she been gettin to masssh deeek that she dont come on here no mores  :uh:
> *


Don't hate Nukka... :biggrin: your job is to still give her, her daily boink... lmao...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:11 AM~20147946
> *Don't hate Nukka...  :biggrin: your job is to still give her, her daily boink... lmao...
> *


fuck that shit :uh: no sloppy seconds for me no thanks :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:11 PM~20147961
> *fuck that shit  :uh:  no sloppy seconds for me no thanks  :happysad:
> *


weannie you love sloopy seconds why you fronting... it's ok compa, no one will think less of you there are plenty of brothers on here who would still give her a boink... lmao... you a foo... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:13 AM~20147992
> *weannie you love sloopy seconds why you fronting... it's ok compa, no one will think less of you there are plenty of brothers on here who would still give her a boink... lmao... you a foo... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


trufff :uh: but i gonna go in hoodied up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 21 2011, 10:29 PM~20148117
> *trufff  :uh:  but i gonna go in hoodied up
> *


OK WE BETTER BEHAVE CUZ I DON'T THINK MS. BRAT IS GONNA LIKE THE DIRECTION THIS TOOK... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 22 2011, 12:31 AM~20148125
> *OK WE BETTER BEHAVE CUZ I DON'T THINK MS. BRAT IS GONNA LIKE THE DIRECTION THIS TOOK...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahhh ill just place a samich order to keep her busy


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 23 2011, 04:57 AM~20158489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 23 2011, 02:57 AM~20158489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COCHINO, NEXT TIME CLOSE THE DOOR... LMAO... WHAT'S UP RYDER, AND MS. BRAT... DAILY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

whut up with Bratt? :nicoderm: still waiting for some pics from her last weekend :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 20 2011, 06:20 PM~20136697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Mar 22 2011, 12:05 AM~20148454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Gota Upload them to Photobucket they are all Phone Pics Lol I try to do it this weekend :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2011, 06:24 PM~20171783
> *
> *


Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT UP BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 04:50 PM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 07:50 PM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:wow: Mornin' Bratt..!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 25 2010, 06:50 PM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW... LOOKING GOOD BRAT... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 12:18 AM~20171737
> *I Gota Upload them to Photobucket they are all Phone Pics Lol I try to do it this weekend  [/color]:biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: cool!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

There we go that's Better! :cheesy: :biggrin:

[/quote]

:naughty: Very nice!!!!!!!Sweetie!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65riviera+Mar 24 2011, 10:20 PM~20174224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  





Thanx Ladies n Gents for the Photo Comments Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 24 2011, 07:01 PM~20172083
> *WHAT UP BRAT... :biggrin:
> *


My 25th Birthday is Exactly 1 Week from Today Yay for my Bday Omg to Turning 25 Lol!
 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 26 2011, 10:30 AM~20185226
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2011, 12:08 AM~20180544
> *My 25th Birthday is Exactly 1 Week from Today Yay for my Bday Omg to Turning 25 Lol!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Wheey I have to make a note in my diary thenIm older than you I have my Bday tomorrowturning to 25 too  

And I love your Snoopy tshirt! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 26 2011, 04:48 PM~20187277
> *Wheey I have to make a note in my diary thenIm older than you I have my Bday tomorrowturning to 25 too
> 
> And I love your Snoopy tshirt! :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Tomorrow :cheesy: I Hope you have a Great Day! :biggrin: 

Thanx I Love the Snoopy Shirt Too! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 26 2011, 10:53 PM~20187326
> *Happy Birthday Tomorrow  :cheesy: I Hope you have a Great Day!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanx I Love the Snoopy Shirt Too! :biggrin:
> *


Thank you Bratt!!! I will make sure I won't forget yours next week!!

That shirt is just so cute! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:naughty: Very nice!!!!!!!Sweetie!
[/quote]

See right here... you would never know you paint cars... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> :naughty: Very nice!!!!!!!Sweetie!


See right here... you would never know you paint cars... :biggrin:
[/quote]
What are you trying to say you think Women Painters are supposed to Look Manly? lol jk :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> See right here... you would never know you paint cars... :biggrin:


What are you trying to say you think Women Painters are supposed to Look Manly? lol jk :happysad: :biggrin:
[/quote]
NO! But any woman I ever saw playin in a boys dirty sand box looked like a man.. Look just keep rockin that sparkleEfx shirt at work and you'll be ok..  :biggrin: and when you get home and about the town just keep doing what your doing in the pics above.. COOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: ttt


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> What are you trying to say you think Women Painters are supposed to Look Manly? lol jk :happysad: :biggrin:


NO! But any woman I ever saw playin in a boys dirty sand box looked like a man.. Look just keep rockin that sparkleEfx shirt at work and you'll be ok..  :biggrin: and when you get home and about the town just keep doing what your doing in the pics above.. COOOL! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Lol Ok! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 07:09 AM~20191047
> *:uh: ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 27 2011, 11:07 AM~20192176
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 27 2011, 09:19 AM~20192258
> *:wave:
> *


Hello


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 27 2011, 11:23 AM~20192285
> *Hello
> *


Hi Shod how's my Bike coming? lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

GIRL HOPE YOU HAD A BETTER WEEKEND THAN I HAVE... CAME DOWN WITH A FLU VIRUS ON FRIDAY, THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A COLD, WOKE UP FEELING LIKE CRAPITTY CRAP ON SATURDAY, SLEPT THRU THE WHOLE DAY GIRL... BUT ANYWAYS GONNA LET YOU GO, CUZ I AM GONNA SLEEP SOME MORE...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 27 2011, 12:48 PM~20192851
> *GIRL HOPE YOU HAD A BETTER WEEKEND THAN I HAVE... CAME DOWN WITH A FLU VIRUS ON FRIDAY, THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A COLD, WOKE UP FEELING LIKE CRAPITTY CRAP ON SATURDAY, SLEPT THRU THE WHOLE DAY GIRL... BUT ANYWAYS GONNA LET YOU GO, CUZ I AM GONNA SLEEP SOME MORE...
> *


I Hope you feel better Soon Liz that sucks!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 28 2011, 04:48 AM~20192851
> *GIRL HOPE YOU HAD A BETTER WEEKEND THAN I HAVE... CAME DOWN WITH A FLU VIRUS ON FRIDAY, THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A COLD, WOKE UP FEELING LIKE CRAPITTY CRAP ON SATURDAY, SLEPT THRU THE WHOLE DAY GIRL... BUT ANYWAYS GONNA LET YOU GO, CUZ I AM GONNA SLEEP SOME MORE...
> *


hope you get well soon too... :tears:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 26 2010, 10:50 AM~17298029
> *Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> 
> 
> ...


this thread should be called "first time glamour shots" think i might add some of mine, just gotta find the baby oil...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 27 2011, 02:36 PM~20193418
> *this thread should be called "first time glamour shots" think i might add some of mine, just gotta find the baby oil...
> *


OMG you said you'd Keep that Crap on Spock's Thread! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2: :squint: :fool2: :squint: :fool2:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Mar 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20192983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWWW... THANK YOU GUYS... TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE GESTURES... HERE GOES MY BUMPITY BUMP BRAT...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TUESDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Mar 27 2011, 09:30 PM~20196796
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Mar 28 2011, 02:30 PM~20201900
> *:rimshot:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > Sorry those were Small Pics! Here's bigger ones lol
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRAT, HOPE YOUR WEEK IS GOING GOOD GIRLY, SO WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE PICS OF THE SHOW??? ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW... :biggrin:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

lookn very nice girl


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 30 2011, 05:00 PM~20217924
> *WHAT'S UP BRAT, HOPE YOUR WEEK IS GOING GOOD GIRLY, SO WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THE PICS OF THE SHOW??? ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THURSDAY BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Mar 30 2011, 11:00 AM~20217924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Limo Race Car Ride








Race Cars Taking Laps


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

A Nice Vette in the Parking Lot I Had to Take a Pic Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh almost forgot Here's a Pearl Yellow Vette been Working on Piece by Piece every now and then since I Started at the Shop! 
























Did Some Prep Work on the Hood Fenders and Doors, but mostly did the 1,2,3 Cut n Buff on all Parts except the Rear Bumper :biggrin: 



This is what I'm Working on Now! I Shoulda took some before pics was a Navy Blue with a White Triangular Stripe Along Each Side Now its all Purple a Very Pretty Purple! I'm doing the 1,2,3 Cut n Buff! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Mar 31 2011, 05:16 PM~20229644
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Hi 50!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 03:09 PM~20229228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: I LOVE THE 59 EL CAMINO... NIIICE PICS BRAT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 31 2011, 05:59 PM~20229936
> *:wow:  :wow:  I LOVE THE 59 EL CAMINO...  NIIICE PICS BRAT...
> *


I Know right that El Camino was Hott! Looks SO Gorgeous in Person!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

I BET IT DID... LOOKS KILLER IN PICS TOO... AND IT'S BLUE TOO... PSHHHHH OVER THE TOP FOR ME... LOL...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 31 2011, 10:09 PM~20229228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool pics Bratt!!!!! Thanks for sharing!! Looks like you had a nice time and weather there!
Very cool rides!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDDDDDD HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!!!!!!! :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :wave: 
Wish you all the best!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bratt :rimshot:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy birfday HEFFA ! :h5:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:naughty:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 16th bday :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 1 2011, 02:03 AM~20233730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Shod I Wish I was Still 16 Lol!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 12:28 AM~20240618
> *Thanx Burro!
> 
> *


BURRO but from da waste down :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2011, 11:36 PM~20240683
> *BURRO but from da waste down  :wow:
> *


  Um you're a Lil Late for April Fool's Jokes Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 12:40 AM~20240716
> * Um you're a Lil Late for April Fool's Jokes Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 1 2011, 09:40 PM~20240716
> * Um you're a Lil Late for April Fool's Jokes Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 1 2011, 10:36 PM~20240683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TE DIO EN LA MADRE COMPA... RETREAT, REGROOUP, FUCKIT THAT DESERVED A WHITE FLAG FOO...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

How was your bday sweetie??!!!! Hope you had an amazing one!!!! Have a nice rest of the saturday girl!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 2 2011, 01:55 PM~20242871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TE DIO EN LA MADRE COMPA... RETREAT, REGROOUP, FUCKIT THAT DESERVED A WHITE FLAG FOO...
> *


I Know Right that was a Good Burn I thought lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 2 2011, 03:00 PM~20243203
> *How was your bday sweetie??!!!! Hope you had an amazing one!!!! Have a nice rest of the saturday girl!!!
> *


It was Good but I had to work late, but me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 2 2011, 03:07 PM~20243238
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *



Hi Mark! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT HOPE YOU HAD A BLAST AT THE CONCERT... I AM SURE YOU DID... WELL HOPE YOU HAVE MANY MORE GIRLY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20243277
> *It was Good but I had to work late, but me and my Brother went to go see the Movie Hop it was Good and Today my family took me out to lunch for Sushi Yummy and Tonight me and my Brother are going to see Janet Jackson in Concert with some Friends Yay  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



That sounds perfect!!!!!Im happy for you dear!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: and Im envious at the same time hahahhaahaha


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRAT SEEN HE PICX. ON FACE BOOK LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A BLAST!!! CONGRAT ON THE GOOD TIME MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 2 2011, 02:02 PM~20243212
> *I Know Right that was a Good Burn I thought lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU ARE LEARNING MY GIRL... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... CUZ COMPA HAS THE NO SURENDRER ATTITUDE...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 3 2011, 07:01 PM~20250048
> *YOU ARE LEARNING MY GIRL... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK... CUZ COMPA HAS THE NO SURENDRER ATTITUDE...
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 4 2011, 06:01 PM~20258220
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hi 50! :wave:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 29 2011, 10:11 PM~20214484
> *:wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HELLO MS. BRAT... JUST DROPPING IN TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE AND RESPECT... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:rimshot: hello Bratt :cheesy:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRAT, HERE GOES A LIL BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

YAP morning sweetie!!! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sup brit :inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:wave: DAMN YOU HAVE BEEN MIA, FOR A MIN. YOUNG LADY... :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris+Apr 5 2011, 02:52 AM~20262557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Hey Liz Sorry been Working and Working Out have Been Too Tired to get on when I Finally get Home How are you? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20266389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Veronika! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Apr 5 2011, 02:52 AM~20262557
> *whats up
> *


Hey Nothing Much Just Working a lot how are you? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Apr 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20271616
> *  :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 7 2011, 05:31 AM~20280771
> *sup brit :inout:
> *


Lol Hi Ryder I Like your Smiley! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2011, 10:24 AM~20285416
> *Lol Hi Ryder I Like your Smiley! :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


like yours too :naughty:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 8 2011, 12:22 AM~20285391
> *Hi Veronika! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


Ohh take some rest girl! I have a busy days too! Sucks.. us women should take some rest time to time and turn off the mind for a while! I should do it soon otherwise I won't be able to continue :biggrin: :biggrin: aaaaa can't wait to take a bit of sleep

So do it too!!!

Hope you have a cool days anyway! HAve a wonderful Friday Bratt!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 7 2011, 05:20 PM~20285385
> *Lol Hey Liz Sorry been Working and Working Out have Been Too Tired to get on when I Finally get Home How are you? :happysad:
> *


DAMN I NEED TO START WORKING OUT... LMAO... I AM GETTING TO COMFERTABLE WITH MY CHUNKY BUT FUNKY SELF... WELL I AM JUST GLAD YOU ARE DOING FINE... HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND MAMA, HAVE A GREAT FRIDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 8 2011, 04:40 AM~20289243
> *like yours too  :naughty:
> *


Lol!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 8 2011, 06:26 AM~20289488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You Ladies! I Love Reading Yall's Comments they always make me feel all warm n gooey inside! I Hope Yall have a Great Weekend Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 04:23 AM~20296362
> *
> Thank You Ladies! I Love Reading Yall's Comments they always make me feel all warm n gooey inside! I Hope Yall have a Great Weekend Too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2: :boink: :naughty: :chuck:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2011, 06:58 AM~20296488
> *:fool2:  :boink:  :naughty:  :chuck:
> *


Eww Not Like That Shod Lol!!! You Nasty!!!  :happysad: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2011, 05:58 AM~20296488
> *:fool2:  :boink:  :naughty:  :chuck:
> *


COCHINO, DO THAT IN PRIVATE... JUST LIKE COMPA, CAN TAKE THIS FOO NO WHERE I TELL YOU... LMFAO...




I AM GLAD OUR COMMENTS SHOW YOU, YOU ARE SPECIAL GIRL... KEEP UP THE EXCERSIZE ROUTING... AND HAVE FUN WHILE YOU CAN... LIFE IS SHORT, SO LIVE IT UP... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 9 2011, 03:54 PM~20298711
> *COCHINO, DO THAT IN PRIVATE... JUST LIKE COMPA, CAN TAKE THIS FOO NO WHERE I TELL YOU... LMFAO...
> I AM GLAD OUR COMMENTS SHOW YOU, YOU ARE SPECIAL GIRL... KEEP UP THE EXCERSIZE ROUTING... AND HAVE FUN WHILE YOU CAN... LIFE IS SHORT, SO LIVE IT UP... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*Does warm n gooey come with excersize also * :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 05:21 PM~20299391
> *Does warm n gooey come with excersize also   :cheesy:  :naughty:
> *


OMG.. OTRO CANIJO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20299391
> *Does warm n gooey come with excersize also   :cheesy:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 9 2011, 07:29 PM~20299980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ay you left yourself open for that one... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 10 2011, 10:21 AM~20299391
> *Does warm n gooey come with excersize also   :cheesy:  :naughty:
> *


got daym.... :inout:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2011, 11:23 AM~20296362
> *
> Thank You Ladies! I Love Reading Yall's Comments they always make me feel all warm n gooey inside! I Hope Yall have a Great Weekend Too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Anytime sweetie!!! Love your pic on Face!!! You are amazing and damn sexy when you doing car job!!   yaaaaayych :biggrin: 


Have a lovely sunday Bratt!!!! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@Apr 10 2011, 01:55 AM~20302007
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


What's with the Angry Faces All the Time?! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 10 2011, 04:44 AM~20302281
> *got daym....  :inout:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 07:53 AM~20302603
> *Anytime sweetie!!! Love your pic on Face!!! You are amazing and damn sexy when you doing car job!!     yaaaaayych :biggrin:
> Have a lovely sunday Bratt!!!! :wave:
> *


Thank You Veronika you are So So Sweet! Your Damn Sexy Too When you Paint or Work on your Baby! Have a Great Sunday Too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 10 2011, 12:43 PM~20303882
> *Hi Bratt  :wave:
> *


Hi 50! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 10 2011, 06:02 PM~20303697
> *Thank You Veronika you are So So Sweet! Your Damn Sexy Too When you Paint or Work on your Baby! Have a Great Sunday Too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Oohhh wow thank you for compliment honey! I'm blushing :happysad:  I love that pic where you do spot welding in the floor for Mustang!!! Seriously I did not expect you are so so good girl!!! You totally amazed me Bratt!!WOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And thank you my Sunday is almost over!!! It was a nice day! Have yours cool too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 10 2011, 03:03 PM~20304466
> *Oohhh wow thank you for compliment honey! I'm blushing :happysad:   I love that pic where you do spot welding in the floor for Mustang!!! Seriously I did not expect you are so so good girl!!! You totally amazed me Bratt!!WOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> And thank you my Sunday is almost over!!! It was a nice day! Have yours cool too!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:inout: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 10 2011, 05:06 PM~20304959
> *:inout:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :inout:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Morning my dear Bratt!!!! Have a wonderful morning over there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HELLO BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL WEEKEND, AND A GREAT MONDAY... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE HEADS UP ON SATURDAY... I GOT A MIGRANE YESTERDAY SO I CUT OUT EARLY FROM FACEBOOK... BUT ANYWHO... THANKS... :biggrin: :biggrin: I AM GLAD I HAVE YOU AND VERONICA, ON HERE TOO... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU GIRLY...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 11 2011, 10:11 AM~20310274
> *Morning my dear Bratt!!!! Have a wonderful morning over there!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank You Veronika! I Hope you had yourself a Wonderful Day! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 11 2011, 11:58 AM~20310967
> *HELLO BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A WONDERFUL WEEKEND, AND A GREAT MONDAY... THANK YOU SOOO MUCH FOR THE HEADS UP ON SATURDAY... I GOT A MIGRANE YESTERDAY SO I CUT OUT EARLY FROM FACEBOOK... BUT ANYWHO... THANKS... :biggrin:  :biggrin: I AM GLAD I HAVE YOU AND VERONICA, ON HERE TOO... :biggrin: MUCH LOVE AND RESPECTS TO YOU GIRLY...
> *


Thank You Liz! I Hope you are feeling better Today! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 11 2011, 05:31 PM~20313460
> *Thank You Liz! I Hope you are feeling better Today! :biggrin:
> *


not to great i took a vicodin and it messed me up... maybe cuz my dumbass took it before i even ate anything??? :happysad: but thank you for the well wishes mija... :biggrin: well hope you had a better sunday and monday than i am... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 11 2011, 05:58 PM~20310967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BRATT... WELL HERE IS MY DAILY SUPPORT... :biggrin: TTL... MUCH LOVE...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:rimshot: :rimshot: whut up honey?!! looks like you're pretty busy out there!!! have a wonderful day!! :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+Apr 11 2011, 08:41 PM~20314605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Shod!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 11 2011, 09:00 PM~20314806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Liz Thanks For The Love! Are you feeling Better I Hope so! :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 12 2011, 05:47 AM~20317649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Veronika I hope you had a Good Day Today! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:wave: hi bratt


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719+Apr 13 2011, 09:12 PM~20333486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Hi AJ! :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

WUT UP BRATT :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 14 2011, 02:04 AM~20332762
> *Hi Veronika I hope you had a Good Day Today! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *




:yes: :yes: 

Thank you for sweet pm honey!!!!You're too nice!!   :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 13 2011, 08:17 PM~20333523
> *Lol Hi AJ! :wave:
> *


hows it goin?? :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAMA, WELL YES I AM FEELING BETTER... I HOPE YOU ARE DOING GREAT BRAT... HERE IS MY DAILY BUMP :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LOVE ON THE THREAD MIJA, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2011, 10:17 PM~20334225
> *WUT UP BRATT :biggrin:
> *


Nothing Much How are you Shod? Where's My Bike Lol!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt Hope u Had A Good Day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 AM~20335460
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> Thank you for sweet pm honey!!!!You're too nice!!     :wave:
> *


You are Too Nice Too Veronika! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 10:34 AM~20337332
> *hows it goin?? :biggrin:
> *


Good Can't Complain and you?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 14 2011, 10:49 AM~20337431
> *HEY MAMA, WELL YES I AM FEELING BETTER... I HOPE YOU ARE DOING GREAT BRAT... HERE IS MY DAILY BUMP :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE LOVE ON THE THREAD MIJA, TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT... :biggrin:
> *


That's Good I'm Glad your feeling Better Liz! Hey I Knew Chino Can Do It All but I Didn't Know he Did it All By Himself, I Always wondered why you were always thanking people for helping with the rides lol. That's Awesome much Respect to Chino and some Cool Ass Club Members that Help Him out!  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

YEAH MY CHINO IS AMAZING... THE CLUB FRIENDS ARE COOL TOO... :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT BRAT... SORRY I LEFT MY LAYITLOW OPEN AND WAS GONE FOR LIKE 5 HRS... WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM HOLLYWOOD, HAD TO RUN A ERAND, SO I WILL CUT LOOSE GOT TO GO EAT, AND GO HOME... SEE YA LATER...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2011, 12:14 AM~20340761
> *You are Too Nice Too Veronika! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


 :happysad: 

Have a lovely Friday Bratt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 15 2011, 12:49 AM~20341000
> *That's Good I'm Glad your feeling Better Liz! Hey I Knew Chino Can Do It All but I Didn't Know he Did it All By Himself, I Always wondered why you were always thanking people for helping with the rides lol. That's Awesome much Respect to Chino and some Cool Ass Club Members that Help Him out!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



Sir Chino is bad ass rider!!! :biggrin: much respect! And he has such a cute wifee :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 10:41 PM~20343316
> *:happysad:
> 
> Have a lovely Friday Bratt!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAY YOU AND BRATT HAVE A WONDERFUL FRIDAY MY DEAR LAYITLOW HOMEGIRLS... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BRAT, EXCUSE MY EVIL TWIN ON FACEBOOK... LMAO... LOVE YA GIRL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 14 2011, 11:41 PM~20343316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:cheesy: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 16 2011, 12:57 PM~20352574
> *:cheesy: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 16 2011, 01:48 PM~20352838
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 14 2011, 10:44 PM~20343345
> *Sir Chino is bad ass rider!!! :biggrin: much respect! And he has such a cute wifee  :happysad:
> *


OMG... I CAN'T BELIVE I MISSED THE PROPS... THANKS MAMA, AND YEAH MY BABY IS PRETTY DAMN AWSOME... AND THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT MIJA... WELL SEE YOU ON FACE BOOK LATER... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 15 2011, 05:44 AM~20343347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww you're just so welcome dear! Anytime!!!! Say hi to your hubby and see you later Dear!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 16 2011, 06:22 PM~20352433
> *Thank You Veronika I Hope you have a Great Weekend!
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOLA AMIGA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK BRAT... TTYL... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20367929
> *HOLA AMIGA... HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK BRAT... TTYL... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Hi Liz Thank you I hope you are off to a good week too! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20368080
> * :wave: Hi Liz Thank you I hope you are off to a good week too! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I NEVER AM OFF TO A GREAT START BEING I HATE MONDAYS... LOL... I WISH THE WEEKEND WAS LONGER... :happysad: BUT IT WAS OK FOR BEING A MONDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 18 2011, 08:01 PM~20368191
> *WELL I NEVER AM OFF TO A GREAT START BEING I HATE MONDAYS... LOL... I WISH THE WEEKEND WAS LONGER...  :happysad: BUT IT WAS OK FOR BEING A MONDAY... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Same Here Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 16 2011, 05:21 AM~20350196
> *BRAT, EXCUSE MY EVIL TWIN ON FACEBOOK... LMAO... LOVE YA GIRL...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I've met that twin too but I think it's still hella cute because it's your evil twin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you've been riding wild on Facebook Im telling you mama :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a wonderful Tuesday Bratt!!! :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 19 2011, 12:14 AM~20370829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I've met that twin too but I think it's still hella cute because it's your evil twin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: you've been riding wild on Facebook Im telling you mama :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


EVERYNOW AND THEN WE ALL NEED TO GO A LIL CRAZY... I HAVE MADE PEACE WITH THE FACT I AM NOT PERFECT, AND I EMBRACE MY CRAZY SIDE, BESIDES SHE ONLY COMES OUT WHEN I AM TOTALLY BORED... :biggrin: HOPE YOU AND BRAT ARE OFF TO A GREAT TUESDAY... I KNOW I WILL BE... :biggrin: TTYL... HEY BRAT, LOVE HOW YOU GET DOWN WITH THEM CARS GIRLY... YOU ARE TOTALLY AWSOME... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 19 2011, 04:53 PM~20372643
> *EVERYNOW AND THEN WE ALL NEED TO GO A LIL CRAZY... I HAVE MADE PEACE WITH THE FACT I AM NOT PERFECT, AND I EMBRACE MY CRAZY SIDE, BESIDES SHE ONLY COMES OUT WHEN I AM TOTALLY BORED... :biggrin: HOPE YOU AND BRAT ARE OFF TO A GREAT TUESDAY... I KNOW I WILL BE...  :biggrin: TTYL... HEY BRAT, LOVE HOW YOU GET DOWN WITH THEM CARS GIRLY... YOU ARE TOTALLY AWSOME... :biggrin:
> *


That's rightI have my days too and totally love the way you let your twin go out  Have a great wednesday girls!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEDNESDAY GIRL... HERE IS MY DAILY BUMP GIRL...
:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 19 2011, 01:14 AM~20370829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you had a Good Hump Day Veronika Lol! :cheesy:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

hello Bratt :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 19 2011, 10:53 AM~20372643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you had a Good Hump Day too Liz!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Tralala :rimshot: :wave: :wave: Hi Bratt!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy Thristy Thursday Bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 21 2011, 12:30 AM~20386875
> *Tralala  :rimshot:  :wave:  :wave: Hi Bratt!!!
> *


Lol Thanks for the lil Song there Veronika Hope you had a Good Thursday! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 21 2011, 06:53 AM~20387605
> *Happy Thristy Thursday Bratt
> *


Thanks Frank Same to You Lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MAN DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON WITH LAYITLOW, BUT i CAN'T EVEN SEE THE COMMENTS ON HERE, WELL IF YOU CAN BRAT, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT THURSDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*Whats with this STALKER......? *


> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos+Apr 6 2011, 01:17 AM~20271616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2011, 02:19 AM~20392690
> *Lol Thanks for the lil Song there Veronika Hope you had a Good Thursday! :cheesy:  :biggrin:   :wave:
> *


I had a good one thank you Bratt!!!

Happy Friday!!!! Yaaay it's almost weekend :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 22 2011, 04:23 AM~20393744
> *Whats with this STALKER......?
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :h5:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 09:23 PM~20393744
> *Whats with this STALKER......?
> 
> 
> ...


you a fool mark :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT, HOPE YOU HAVE YOURSELF A WONDERFUL EASTER WEEKEND IN THE COMPANY OF YOU MOST BELOVED FAMILY... WELL CATCH YOU LATER, OH AND BEWARE, THERE IS A STALKER UP IN HERE... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE MR. FLAKES...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 21 2011, 10:23 PM~20393744
> *Whats with this STALKER......? </span>
> <img src=\'http://i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq104/MARKMOBBIN/3629.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi Mark! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 22 2011, 12:07 AM~20394598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know right lol! Thanks Liz I Hope you and your Family have a Great Easter Weekend Too! My Sis is Cooking so I know there will be some Good Food at least lol!  :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 22 2011, 02:34 AM~20394641
> *you a fool mark  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 22 2011, 09:43 PM~20400054
> *:dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Hi Mark! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MS. BRATTY BRATT, BRATT... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL EASTER MAMA... SOUNDS LIKE YOU WILL BE HAVING A YUM YUMMY ONE... LOL... WELL MUCH LOVE GIRLY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 23 2011, 04:48 AM~20400079
> *Hi Veronika! Hope you have a great weekend idk if you celebrate Easter or Not but I Hope you have a wonderful weekend either way lol!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> 
> ...



Hi Bratt!! Yeah we celebrate Easter too!!! Really a lot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: So Thank you very much! Enjoy that as much as you can and have a lovely weekend sweetie!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Easter *Everyone!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Happy Easter to you too Bratt!!! Hope Bunny will drop something special on your door step :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Have a beautiful Sunday girl!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Happy Easter Bratt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@Apr 24 2011, 08:34 AM~20407671
> *Happy Easter to you too Bratt!!! Hope Bunny will drop something special on your door step :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday girl!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ewww 

Happy Easter Bratt-ta-tat-tat


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS :biggrin: *


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAMA HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A WONDERFUL EASTER... MUCH LOVE TO YA GIRL...


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 24 2011, 12:25 PM~20409032
> * :biggrin: HAPPY EASTER NUKKAS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 24 2011, 09:34 AM~20407671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Thanx Everyone I Had a really Great Easter at my Sis Ranch and I Hope Everyone Enjoyed their Easter as much as I did!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Im happy for you girl!! Good to hear you had a nice time with you fam!

Have a wonderful Tuesday sweetie!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BEAUTIFUL... MARK HELPED ME FIX MY LAYITLOW... WELL JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE THANKS FOR KEEP OUR THREAD UP BRATT, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE IT MAMA... THANK YOU... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL TUESDAY TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Bratt!!! Hope you having lovely day! Here is my wednesday BUMP!!!!! Much love girl! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRAT, JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE GIRLY... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 28 2011, 03:58 AM~20436115
> *HEY THERE BRAT, JUST DROPPING SOME LOVE GIRLY... :biggrin:
> *



Me too!! :biggrin: Here is my day/night bump Bratt :biggrin: you seem to be very busy girl!!! Hope you having a good time too sweetie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Still busy anyway we all thinking of you sweetie!! And we miss you! Be safe girl!!! :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DETONATER, cutebratt04


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Apr 26 2011, 10:06 PM~20428109
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Apr 26 2011, 10:48 PM~20428593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Liz Thanx! Glad we could Keep your Thread at the Top while you got all the Bugs Out :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 27 2011, 04:43 PM~20433477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Veronika hope you have been having a good week too!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+Apr 28 2011, 01:40 AM~20437694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 28 2011, 06:43 PM~20443013
> *Hey Liz Thanx! Glad we could Keep your Thread at the Top while you got all the Bugs Out  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i TOTALLY APPRECIATED IT... DON'T KNOW HOW MY SETTING GOT MOVED BUT I AM GLAD MARK WAS ABLE TO GUIDE ME ON CHANGING IT BACK... :biggrin: WELL HAPPY THURSDAY MAMA...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 01:48 AM~20443062
> *Thanx Veronika hope you have been having a good week too!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Definitely had a good one :biggrin: busy but good

Wish you nice rest of the Friday and enjoy the weekend!! We need some rest huh :biggrin: :biggrin: Talk later girl!! Much love!! :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt... :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

iT'S FRiDAY!!! YAAAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! HOPE U HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BRITT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+Apr 29 2011, 03:35 PM~20448958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know TGIF!!!!! Thanx Liz have a Great Weekend too Sexy Mama! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 29 2011, 07:26 PM~20450714
> *Thanx Veronika! Yes Rest sounds Great right now lol I hope you enjoy your weekend too Beautiful!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Hi Mark Thanx for the Bump!
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> ...


DITTO... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know if I posted these pics in here but oh well! I buffed out the top of this Van on the 12th, Had to do it standing on top of these barrels lol kinda high to be buffing and the second one was really wobbly! It was kinda fun n scary at the same time lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 30 2011, 02:00 PM~20454374
> *I don't know if I posted these pics in here but oh well! I buffed out the top of this Van on the 12th, Had to do it standing on top of these barrels lol kinda high to be buffing and the second one was really wobbly! It was kinda fun n scary at the same time lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that shit i would of fell knowing my clumsy ass! what about da rest of da van??? yaw didnt buff that??


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 12:31 PM~20454490
> *fuck that shit i would of fell knowing my clumsy ass! what about da rest of da van??? yaw didnt buff that??
> *


I want a hundred and fifty thousand! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Apr 30 2011, 01:31 PM~20454490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly lol! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Apr 30 2011, 02:44 PM~20454547
> *I want a hundred and fifty thousand!  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 02:28 PM~20454705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

OK, THE PRODUCT, IS A HAIR POLISHER BY FANTASIA, IT IS HEAT PROTECTOR FOR STRAIGHTENING SERUM... COMES IN A PRETTY PINK BOTTLE BEST THING IS IT IS UNDER 10 DOLLARS... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY BRAT... OH AND I FORGOT, LOVE THE CRAZY IDEA, OF USING BARILES, TO BUFF THE TOP OF THAT VAN... TOTALLY THE MEXICAN SIDE KICKING IN GEAR THERE...HAHAHAHA


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 10:03 PM~20455042
> *OK, THE PRODUCT, IS A HAIR POLISHER BY FANTASIA, IT IS HEAT PROTECTOR FOR STRAIGHTENING SERUM... COMES IN A PRETTY PINK BOTTLE BEST THING IS IT IS UNDER 10 DOLLARS... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY BRAT... OH AND I FORGOT, LOVE THE CRAZY IDEA, OF USING BARILES, TO BUFF THE TOP OF THAT VAN... TOTALLY THE MEXICAN SIDE KICKING IN GEAR THERE...HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


Whut up my LADIES!! Hope you still enjoying your saturday as much as you can! I have actually Sunday already.. 

Yaaay Liz that product is totally cool! :biggrin: Look at that price! Wow! :biggrin:
Awesome :biggrin: 

Hey Bratt wish you lovely weekend hope you doing ok! And have some rest girl!! Much love ladies!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 30 2011, 03:28 PM~20454705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



Man thats a classic !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 04:03 PM~20455042
> *OK, THE PRODUCT, IS A HAIR POLISHER BY FANTASIA, IT IS HEAT PROTECTOR FOR STRAIGHTENING SERUM... COMES IN A PRETTY PINK BOTTLE BEST THING IS IT IS UNDER 10 DOLLARS... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY BRAT... OH AND I FORGOT, LOVE THE CRAZY IDEA, OF USING BARILES, TO BUFF THE TOP OF THAT VAN... TOTALLY THE MEXICAN SIDE KICKING IN GEAR THERE...HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it was fun but also scary but only on the wobbly barrel lol! Thanx for the Secret Hair Product, I will definitely go searching for it tomorrow! :cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

here is my lil military to help me out to wave you gorgeous! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

have a lovely Sunday Bratt!!!!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Apr 30 2011, 05:03 PM~20455042
> *OK, THE PRODUCT, IS A HAIR POLISHER BY FANTASIA, IT IS HEAT PROTECTOR FOR STRAIGHTENING SERUM... COMES IN A PRETTY PINK BOTTLE BEST THING IS IT IS UNDER 10 DOLLARS... :biggrin: WELL HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT SATURDAY BRAT... OH AND I FORGOT, LOVE THE CRAZY IDEA, OF USING BARILES, TO BUFF THE TOP OF THAT VAN... TOTALLY THE MEXICAN SIDE KICKING IN GEAR THERE...HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh that shit sucks! get some tres flores and ur good to go


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 1 2011, 07:09 AM~20458244
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> here is my lil military to help me out to wave you gorgeous! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Aww How Cute lol! :biggrin: I Hope you are having a Great Sunday too Beautiful! :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 1 2011, 11:00 AM~20459063
> *ahhh that shit sucks! get some tres flores and ur good to go
> 
> 
> ...


Um I don't even want to know where you use that! Lmao that looks like it would be really greasy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 1 2011, 12:10 PM~20459762
> *Um I don't even want to know where you use that! Lmao that looks like it would be really greasy! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: 

It's so much better not having to use that stuff. 

:wave: :biggrin:

Spock you got cought sleeping again... :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 1 2011, 01:17 PM~20459792
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> It's so much better not having to use that stuff.
> ...


Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hi Mark hope you are having a Great Sunday! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 03:00 AM~20459063
> *ahhh that shit sucks! get some tres flores and ur good to go
> 
> 
> ...


all that shit sucks.... i use this one


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 1 2011, 02:45 PM~20460339
> *all that shit sucks.... i use this one
> 
> 
> ...


*hi_ryder before he found Soul Glo*


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 1 2011, 10:00 AM~20459063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OMG... LOOK WHAT I STARTED, BRAT, YOU CAUGHT COMPA SLIPPING GACHO... LMAO... RYDER YOUR A FOOL... LMAO... MAN YOU GUYS ARE A GREAT BUNCH, I AM SOO GLAD TO ALWAYS COME IN HERE AND LAUGH MY ASS OFF ... THANKS ALL... HEY BRAT, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT SUNDAY MAMA... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

* FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:09 AM~20464306
> * FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:12 AM~20464322
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i hate you :squint:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 12:22 AM~20464355
> *i hate you  :squint:
> *


whhhhhyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 02:26 AM~20464363
> *whhhhhyyyyyyyyyy?
> *


cause u laughing at me    










































hiryder is a **** :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 05:36 PM~20464381
> *cause u laughing at me
> hiryder is a lesbian :wow:
> *


fixed


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 2 2011, 08:22 AM~20460464
> *hi_ryder before he found Soul Glo
> 
> 
> ...


close but im more like this... IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 2 2011, 12:54 AM~20464415
> *close but im more like this... IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY! IM A PONY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a good laugh... well hope you are off to a great monday guys, and ms. bratt... i hope you had a wonderful weekend mama. ttyl ok... :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 2 2011, 12:15 AM~20464020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you had a Great Weekend too, I got some good rest lol! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 2 2011, 01:09 AM~20464306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Hi Guys! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 2 2011, 06:47 PM~20469663
> *Hey :wave:
> *


Hi Matt! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 2 2011, 07:54 AM~20464415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww god :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: love his gay legs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And totally agree with Liz! I had a best laugh ever over here too!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ok now back to Bratt  hey gorgeous have a lovely Tuesday girl!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 2 2011, 07:00 PM~20470318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:Thanx Liz! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


trust me totally my pleasure, my ass laugh sooo hard cuz, you left me like daaaaaaaammmmmnnn, brat, got compa hella good... shit if that would have been a boxing match, that would have been a upper hook that dropped compa on the canvas... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you normally get bullied by him, so to see you give him a taste of his own medicine... was priceless... (sorry compa, but i'd be lying if i said she didn't catch you slipping... hahaha...keep up the great work brat... :biggrin: i know compa will get you back, but your 1 to every 10 is better than you not getting him back at all... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 3 2011, 06:00 AM~20473601
> *aww god :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: love his gay legs  :biggrin:
> 
> And totally agree with Liz! I had a best laugh ever over here too!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanx Veronika I hope you had yourself a Lovely Day Today and can get some rest tonight lol! :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 3 2011, 07:33 AM~20473816
> *trust me totally my pleasure, my ass laugh sooo hard cuz, you left me like daaaaaaaammmmmnnn, brat, got compa hella good... shit if that would have been a boxing match, that would have been a upper hook that dropped compa on the canvas...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you normally get bullied by him, so to see you give him a taste of his own medicine... was priceless... (sorry compa, but i'd be lying if i said she didn't catch you slipping... hahaha...keep up the great work brat...  :biggrin: i know compa will get you back, but your 1 to every 10 is better than you not getting him back at all... :biggrin:
> *


I know right! I think My 1 Usually Beats Out All his 10 Lmao Most of the time lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 3 2011, 09:41 PM~20479821
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Gorgeous have a good night and wonderful morning later on!!!Much love girl :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2011, 08:13 PM~20479539
> *I know right! I think My 1 Usually Beats Out All his 10 Lmao Most of the time lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :shhh: DON'T TELL COMPA CUZ HE WILL GET ALL BUTT HURT  , BUT I AGREE... JUST BETWEEN U AND ME THOUGH OK??? LMAO... HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEDNESDAY... MUCH LOVE MY SWEET FRIEND....


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 3 2011, 09:02 PM~20480020
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


woop woop! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 4 2011, 02:11 AM~20481449
> *Hey Gorgeous have a good night and wonderful morning later on!!!Much love girl :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello to you too Gorgeous hope you had a Beautiful Day! :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 4 2011, 12:19 PM~20483383
> *:shhh: DON'T TELL COMPA CUZ HE WILL GET ALL BUTT HURT  , BUT I AGREE... JUST BETWEEN U AND ME THOUGH OK??? LMAO... HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEDNESDAY... MUCH LOVE MY SWEET FRIEND....
> *


Ok Mama it will be our little Secret!  Hope you had a beautiful day too mi amiga bonita! :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 4 2011, 08:05 PM~20486119
> *woop woop!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: hello beautiful!! :biggrin: Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:fool2: :fuq: :fool2: :fuq: :fool2: :fuq:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 5 2011, 03:36 PM~20492221
> *:fool2:  :fuq:  :fool2:  :fuq:  :fool2:  :fuq:
> *


BRATT... I THINK COMPA HAS OCD... LOL... HE FOR EVER PLAYING WITH HIMSELF... LMAO OH AND PS. COMPA :fuq: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOR SOME THAT'S JUST INCASE ONE OF THOSE FUQ'S WAS FOR ME TOO... LMAO...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 6 2011, 08:36 AM~20492221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 07:52 PM~20493101
> *BRATT... I THINK COMPA HAS OCD... LOL... HE FOR EVER PLAYING WITH HIMSELF... LMAO OH AND PS. COMPA  :fuq:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOR SOME THAT'S JUST INCASE ONE OF THOSE FUQ'S WAS FOR ME TOO... LMAO...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 5 2011, 06:56 AM~20488860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50+May 5 2011, 07:01 AM~20488875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark say Hi to your Angel for me! Hope Yall have a Great Weekend! :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 5 2011, 06:52 PM~20493101
> *BRATT... I THINK COMPA HAS OCD... LOL... HE FOR EVER PLAYING WITH HIMSELF... LMAO OH AND PS. COMPA  :fuq:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FOR SOME THAT'S JUST INCASE ONE OF THOSE FUQ'S WAS FOR ME TOO... LMAO...
> *


Lmao! Hi Liz hope you have a wonderful weekend and a very awesome Mother's Day! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20501180
> *Lmao! Hi Liz hope you have a wonderful weekend and a very awesome Mother's Day! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO DON'T KNOW WHAT OCD IS IT IS OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE DISORDER... LMAO... I HAVE IT IF YOU COUNT HOW MANY TIME I FLIP THE BIRD ON ASSHOLES... BUT EVEN WORST I SOMETIMES CAN PASS AS SOMEONE WITH TURRET SYNDROME... LMFAO... BUT ANYWHO THANKS FOR THE MOTHERSDAY WISH MAMA, I AM SOOO BLESSED CUZ THIS YEAR I GET 2... YAYYY FOR ME... BUT SERIOUSLY HOPE YOU ENJOY MOTHERS DAY IN THE WITH YOUR DEAR MAMA... HAVE A MOST WONDERFUL WEEKEND BABYGIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 7 2011, 04:56 AM~20501122
> *Hello my Gorgeous and Talented friend from around the world! I hope your Thursday and Friday were good and I hope you have a Great Weekend my Dear Friend Much Love as Always! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Awwwww thank you beautiful!!! YOu know how to make my day don't you! :happysad: :happysad: I've been a lil busy for last couple of days but I had both of you ladies in my mind all days long  it was just matter of time for me to get here finally..

Thank you for huge package of love!! YOu know I appreciate it a lot!! Have a lovely weekend too my girl!! Much love to you too!! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 7 2011, 12:20 AM~20501564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Mother's Day Ladies and I hope Everyone has a wonderful day celebrating their Mothers and all they have given them!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MAY YOUR MAMA BE BLESSED WITH A WONDERFUL MOTHERS DAY... MUCH LOVE MY BEAUTIFUL FRIEND... HAVE A GREAT DAY TODAY, AND EVERYDAY...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 09:45 PM~20511580
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


YOU SUCH A HORN DOGG... LMAO... POOR BRAT, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK MAMA... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20511580
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


  :run:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 9 2011, 11:11 AM~20514151
> *YOU SUCH A HORN DOGG... LMAO... POOR BRAT, HOPE YOU ARE OFF TO A GREAT WEEK MAMA... :biggrin:
> *


I know right! lol thanx Liz hope you are off to a great week too beautiful! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Morning Bratt! Well good night for you actually but hope you had a nice day girl!! Thank you so much for sweet comments in my thread! You are my girl don't you! Love you hope you will have a great Tuesday gorgeous!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: 





> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 9 2011, 04:45 AM~20511580
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



so typical :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 02:17 AM~20520129
> *
> so typical :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: she gets mad if dont :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 10 2011, 01:17 AM~20520129
> *Morning Bratt! Well good night for you actually but hope you had a nice day girl!! Thank you so much for sweet comments in my thread! You are my girl don't you! Love you hope you will have a great Tuesday gorgeous!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> so typical :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Veronika! I hope you had a Great Day Today and get some good rest and have a Wonderful Wednesday! Love Ya Bunches! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 04:57 PM~20524289
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: she gets mad if dont  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT, WELL HAD TO SWING IN HERE AND SHOW MY GIRL SOME LOVE... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT DAY MAMA, SEE YA TOMORROW... :biggrin: (GOD WILLING OF COURSE...)


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: Hi Bratt


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Bratt girl!!! here is my night bumb for you!!!Much love and enjoy your day gorgeous!!!  :cheesy: 





> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 10 2011, 10:57 PM~20524289
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint: she gets mad if dont  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :no: :no:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MAMA HERE GOES MY DAILY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEDNESDAY BEAUTIFUL... WELL TTT...


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 11 2011, 06:04 PM~20531465
> *HEY MAMA HERE GOES MY DAILY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEDNESDAY BEAUTIFUL... WELL TTT...
> *



:yes:
:happysad: 
:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahh, you must be working hard... MIA... :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 10 2011, 11:06 PM~20527189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Liz! Thanx for the Daily Bumps Hope you had a Good Tues and a Wonderful Wednesday and I Hope you had a Terrific Thursday! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 11 2011, 01:59 PM~20530652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Sk8ter Chick Lol!  Thanx for the Love, I Hope you have been having a Wonderful Week Gorgeous!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 11 2011, 04:06 AM~20528094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark How are you? :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 12 2011, 06:55 PM~20541086
> *Hi Mark How are you? :wave:
> *


Doing good... weather has been real nice over here.. hows work, kickin yo butt?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, HEY DIDN'T WANT TO MAKE IT ABOUT ME ON VERONIKAS THREAD, SO I AM THANKING YOU ON YOURS... THANKS MAMA... OH AND HERE'S THIS LIL ONE I DID WITH YOUR FAVORITE COLOR IN MIND... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY NOW THAT I COME TO THINK ABOUT IT WHY HAVEN'T YOU POSTED NEW PICS. ON HERE??? YOU POSTED THEM ON FACEBOOK... SHOW THESE BOYS, HOW YOU ROLL GIRL... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 12 2011, 10:14 PM~20542914
> *HEY NOW THAT I COME TO THINK ABOUT IT WHY HAVEN'T YOU POSTED NEW PICS. ON HERE??? YOU POSTED THEM ON FACEBOOK... SHOW THESE BOYS, HOW YOU ROLL GIRL... :biggrin:
> *


*YEAH! What she said...* :biggrin: 


Damn Liz get down... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 12 2011, 09:46 PM~20541979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do eventually post them on here its just so much easier to post to Facebook, cuz I don't have to load them to my Photobucket and then copy n paste to here lol I usually do post em up it just takes a lil longer lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER+May 12 2011, 08:34 PM~20541320-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 13 2011, 01:46 PM~20541979
> *HEY BRAT THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, HEY DIDN'T WANT TO MAKE IT ABOUT ME ON VERONIKAS THREAD, SO I AM THANKING YOU ON YOURS... THANKS MAMA... OH AND HERE'S THIS LIL ONE I DID WITH YOUR FAVORITE COLOR IN MIND... LOL... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chino not the only one with talent i see... :0 i think a ride with some hand painted flowers is in order...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 14 2011, 12:36 AM~20550096
> *chino not the only one with talent i see... :0 i think a ride with some hand painted flowers is in order...
> *


X 100!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 13 2011, 01:52 AM~20541064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mama you know you can do whatever in my thread! My doors are open for both of you 24/7 ladies :biggrin: you know that :biggrin: :cheesy:  

Much love to you sweethearts and have a lovely Saturday


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 13 2011, 09:41 PM~20549467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dodge Challenger Hood I cut n buffed out Black Metallic can't tell in the cell pics thou :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

cutebratt04,May 14 2011, 09:46 PM~20554565]
Dodge Challenger Hood I cut n buffed out Black Metallic can't tell in the cell pics thou :biggrin: 

























Good Job Britt. :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: elspock84, Dreamwork Customs, cutebratt04


AWW FUCK YOU HAD TO CALL FOR BACK UP DIDNT YOU


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:50 PM~20554597
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: elspock84, Dreamwork Customs, cutebratt04
> AWW FUCK YOU HAD TO CALL FOR BACK UP DIDNT YOU
> *


Aww shit you bout to get an ass woopin foo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:50 PM~20554597
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: elspock84, Dreamwork Customs, cutebratt04
> AWW FUCK YOU HAD TO CALL FOR BACK UP DIDNT YOU
> *


No Her Super Mommy Spidy Senses were Tingling!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:40 PM~20554524
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SOOOOO ESTUPID... LMAO... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:52 PM~20554608
> *Aww shit you bout to get an ass woopin foo
> *


hey its passed my bedtime :happysad: time to go meemers :sprint:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+May 14 2011, 11:52 PM~20554612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :happysad:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:53 PM~20554617
> *hey its passed my bedtime  :happysad:  time to go meemers  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 09:46 PM~20554565
> *Dodge Challenger Hood I cut n buffed out Black Metallic can't tell in the cell pics thou :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... NO KIDING CAN'T TELL IT'S A METALLIC BLACK... LOOKS CHARCOL OR SOMFFFIN??? BUT AT LEAST YOUR COME BACKS ON COMPA MAKE UP FOR A CRAPPY AS PIC... LOL... MY BAD... YOUR CAMERA SUCKS JUST AS BAD AS MINE BRAT... HMMM??? DID I MENTION MY BAD???


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:53 PM~20554628
> *wtf is spidy??? mensa
> 
> thanks  :happysad:
> *


Thats like chewing tobacco...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:53 PM~20554628
> *wtf is spidy??? mensa
> 
> thanks  :happysad:
> *


THINK NOFFIN OF IT COMPA, TOTALLY MY PLEASURE... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 09:55 PM~20554646
> *Thats like chewing tobacco...
> *


SHE MEANT SPIDEY...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 14 2011, 11:55 PM~20554646
> *Thats like chewing tobaco...
> *


ohh i c. so she feels stuff when she spits?? :uh: must be some special loogies :uh: 

here she is wit her spidy sense :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:53 PM~20554628
> *wtf is spidy??? mensa
> 
> thanks  :happysad:
> *


Like Spiderman duh he has Spidy Senses!!! :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 14 2011, 11:57 PM~20554655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you dont have a spidy sense


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:58 PM~20554660
> *ohh i c. so she feels stuff when she spits??  :uh: must be some special loogies  :uh:
> 
> here she is wit her spidy sense  :wow:
> ...


 :twak: I CALL FAUL... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 14 2011, 11:59 PM~20554663
> *Like Spiderman duh he has Spidy Senses!!! :happysad:
> *


pobre mensa :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my belly jigglin like a mothafucka im laughin so hard


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 09:59 PM~20554667
> *:fuq:
> so you dont have a spidy sense
> *



HEY COMPA I HAVE TOLD YOU ALREADY YOU ARE :fuq: #1 FOO... :shhh: THAT'S JUST FOR US TO KNOW CUZ I RESPECT YOU THAT MUCH FOCKER... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 12:02 AM~20554687
> *HEY COMPA I HAVE TOLD YOU ALREADY YOU ARE  :fuq: #1 FOO...  :shhh: THAT'S JUST FOR US TO KNOW CUZ I RESPECT YOU THAT MUCH FOCKER... :biggrin:
> *


awww stop you making me blush


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 14 2011, 10:05 PM~20554697
> *awww stop you making me blush
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@May 14 2011, 11:56 PM~20554990
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2011, 12:14 PM~20556879
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello my gorgeous! Thank you for stopping by in my thread sweetie!! You're always like a lil sun when you come over there ... love you! Have a lovely Sunday!! :happysad:   




> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 14 2011, 11:42 PM~20553012
> *AT VERONIKA, I KNOW MAMA BUT IT IS YOUR THREAD NOT MINE... THAT IS YOUR SPOT TO SHINE, I JUST DIDN'T WANT FOLKS TO THINK I WAS BULL SHITTING ABOUT HAVING PAINTED BEFORE... LOL... BUT I WILL POST UPDATE ON FACEBOOK, THAT WAY I DON'T STEP ON NO ONES TOES...
> *


Never think that way ever again mama! I will kick folks asses if they will complain about anything and everything! feel free to talk about everything there... love you both mamas!! Hope you having a nice Sun :biggrin: :biggrin:  :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 15 2011, 04:49 PM~20557962
> *Hello my gorgeous! Thank you for stopping by in my thread sweetie!! You're always  like a lil sun when you come over there ... love you! Have a lovely Sunday!! :happysad:
> Never think that way ever again mama! I will kick folks asses if they will complain about anything and everything! feel free to talk about everything there... love you both mamas!! Hope you having a nice Sun  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Aww Thanx Veronika :biggrin: I just Love seeing the Pics you Post of your Art Work it always Excites me to see the Progress of all your Portraits :cheesy: I hope Both of my Favorite Ladies had a Wonderful Sunday Too! I can't wait to see more Artwork from Both of You Lovely n Gorgeous Ladies Yay!!! Much Love and Respect for you Both!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 15 2011, 03:49 PM~20557962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WELL HERE GOES A LIL LATE MONDAY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

hi


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 15 2011, 11:15 PM~20558083
> *AWWW... A FIGHTER JUST LIKE ME... I LOVE IT!!! THANKS FOR THE LOVE MAMA, I AM HAPPY WE MET ON HERE... THAT GOES FOR MY BRAT OVER HERE TWO... YOU TWO MAKE LAYITLOW WORTH WILD... LOVE BOTH OF YOU!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: I am very happy too mama... :happysad: 

Ok ladies time to work for me :biggrin: :biggrin: have a sweet dreams ladies and wish you wonderful Tuesday  

Bratty Bratt!!! Thank you very much for sweet words in my thread again!! I love how crazy you go out there! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: You are awesome girl!! Much love! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 16 2011, 11:36 AM~20562847
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Matt! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 16 2011, 09:22 PM~20567216
> *WELL HERE GOES A LIL LATE MONDAY BUMP MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT ONE...  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Liz I hope you had a better day Today then Me! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PhatBoysTattoos_@May 16 2011, 11:50 PM~20568442
> *hi
> *


Hi! Nice to See you're using your Words Lol! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 17 2011, 01:11 AM~20568760
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: I am very happy too mama...  :happysad:
> 
> Ok ladies time to work for me :biggrin:  :biggrin: have a sweet dreams ladies and wish you wonderful Tuesday
> ...


Your Very Welcome I hope you had a Good day Today! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 17 2011, 09:35 PM~20575175
> *Hi Liz I hope you had a better day Today then Me! :happysad:
> *


DON'T WORRY MAMA, LIFE IS FULL OF UPS AND DOWNS, HOPE YOU HAD A BETTER WEDNESDAY... :happysad:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 17 2011, 10:37 PM~20575189
> *Hi! Nice to See you're using your Words Lol! :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


INTERESTING


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :uh:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello gorgeous!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 18 2011, 10:26 PM~20582823
> *DON'T WORRY MAMA, LIFE IS FULL OF UPS AND DOWNS, HOPE YOU HAD A BETTER WEDNESDAY... :happysad:
> *


Idk seems like the only thing i look Forward to Now during the Week is my Zumba Dance Class lol! But i Hope you had a Good Wednesday and a good one Today! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2011, 06:36 AM~20584158
> *ttt :uh:
> *


Hi Shoddy!!! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 19 2011, 05:36 AM~20584158
> *ttt :uh:
> *


sup Shod! :h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 19 2011, 07:05 PM~20589003
> *Idk seems like the only thing i look Forward to Now during the Week is my Zumba Dance Class lol! But i Hope you had a Good Wednesday and a good one Today! :happysad:
> *


Like this... :cheesy:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 19 2011, 07:05 PM~20589003
> *Idk seems like the only thing i look Forward to Now during the Week is my Zumba Dance Class lol! But i Hope you had a Good Wednesday and a good one Today! :happysad:
> *


Zumba Time!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 02:05 AM~20589003
> *Idk seems like the only thing i look Forward to Now during the Week is my Zumba Dance Class lol! But i Hope you had a Good Wednesday and a good one Today! :happysad:
> *



Hey Girl whut up baby girl! Hope all is good with you... as Liz already mentioned.. we all have our bad days.. I am not that super freaky happy all the time either.. life brings us weird and bad situations and we just have to fight with them and look forward for better ones..I wish you to get out of it and enjoy new day! Hey gorgeous weekend is just behind the corner!! Enjoy it!! Be safe Bratt!! Love you!! :happysad:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

zumba??


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this thread is useless without pitcherz


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 20 2011, 02:30 AM~20591594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THAT'S MESSED UP... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ANYHOW... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY MAMA...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 19 2011, 08:12 PM~20589057
> *Like this... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Um I Guess but my Class is WAYYYYY More Fun and Intense than That lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ProjectMatt_@May 19 2011, 08:12 PM~20589059
> *Zumba Time!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 20 2011, 08:24 PM~20596566
> *Um I Guess but my Class is WAYYYYY More Fun and Intense than That lol! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN GIRL, DON'T BREAK THEM HIPS... :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 19 2011, 08:15 PM~20589078
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 19 2011, 11:30 PM~20590843
> *Hey Girl whut up baby girl! Hope all is good with you... as Liz already mentioned.. we all have our bad days.. I am not that super freaky happy all the time either.. life brings us weird and bad situations and we just have to fight with them and look forward for better ones..I wish you to get out of it and enjoy new day! Hey gorgeous weekend is just behind the corner!! Enjoy it!! Be safe Bratt!! Love you!! :happysad:
> *


Thank you Gorgeous I do Look Forward to having Time to get on Here and FB and Checking Out What My Gal Pals got Going on too lol I hope you have a Great Weekend Sweetie Love Ya!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@May 20 2011, 01:06 AM~20591329
> *zumba??
> *


It's a Latin Dance Fitness Class! I Love It and My Instructor is Cute Too lol!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+May 20 2011, 03:12 AM~20591575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: You Would have to Post That Wouldn't You! :tongue:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 20 2011, 03:56 PM~20594595
> *NOW THAT'S MESSED UP... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ANYHOW... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY MAMA...
> *


Thanx Liz it was definitely a Better Day Lol I hope you had a Great Day Too and an Awesome Weekend Love Ya! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a lovely weekend mama!! Hope you feel much better and enjoyed you Zumba class!!

Thank you for totally cool comment in my thread! I will use some of that purple flake on your painting for sure...

Be safe gorgeous!!


----------



## hiakrue (May 21, 2011)

looks really nice! thumbs up


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 21 2011, 03:26 AM~20597969
> *Have a lovely weekend mama!! Hope you feel much better and enjoyed you Zumba class!!
> 
> Thank you for totally cool comment in my thread! I will use some of that purple flake on your painting for sure...
> ...


I did enjoy my Zumba Class Thank You! Yay I'm Getting Purple Flake Yay Hearing that just made my Weekend Thank you I hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Beautiful!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 01:57 PM~20599759
> *I did enjoy my Zumba Class Thank You! Yay I'm Getting Purple Flake Yay Hearing that just made my Weekend Thank you I hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Beautiful!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


purple flake.hummmmm...got something up ur sleave ..lol


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 21 2011, 07:57 PM~20599759
> *I did enjoy my Zumba Class Thank You! Yay I'm Getting Purple Flake Yay Hearing that just made my Weekend Thank you I hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Beautiful!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeahhh thanks to Mark I can do super purple painting for you! :biggrin: Im glad you enjoyed your Zumba Class baby girl!!! 
Wish you beautiful weekend too gorgeous!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 22 2011, 01:45 AM~20602722
> *Yeahhh thanks to Mark I can do super purple painting for you! :biggrin: Im glad you enjoyed your Zumba Class baby girl!!!
> Wish you beautiful weekend too gorgeous!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

"I Made You a Cookie But I Eated It!" :happysad:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 22 2011, 09:49 AM~20603476
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP BEAUTIFUL??? HOPE YOU HAVING A WONDERFUL SUNDAY MAMA... WELL LET ME FINISH MY ROUNDS... LOVE YA...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 22 2011, 04:01 PM~20604831
> *SUP BEAUTIFUL??? HOPE YOU HAVING A WONDERFUL SUNDAY MAMA... WELL LET ME FINISH MY ROUNDS... LOVE YA...
> *


Yes I did Finally went to go See the Movie Rio Yay it was Good lol! I Hope you had a Great Sunday Too Love Ya! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 22 2011, 05:47 PM~20605222
> *  :wave:
> *


Nice Work Coming From the Chawp Shop! :wave: :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 09:58 PM~20606418
> *I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:









:fool2:









:fool2:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:14 PM~20606611
> *:fool2:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok You Didn't have to Skeet Skeet All Over My Page Dam Man you get 1 year older and everyone has to cleanup after your Old Ass you Nasty!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 10:25 PM~20606711
> *Ok You Didn't have to Skeet Skeet All Over My Page Dam Man you get 1 year older and everyone has to cleanup after your Old Ass you Nasty!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey you win again!!! :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 22 2011, 09:32 PM~20606779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey you win again!!!  :wow:
> *


I Win But I Don't Want No Damn Prizes just Points Lmao! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=cutebratt04,May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606418]
I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
























:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20607035
> *=cutebratt04,May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606418]
> I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 23 2011, 03:14 AM~20606611
> *:fool2:
> 
> 
> ...




:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 23 2011, 02:58 AM~20606418
> *I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wheeeey baby girl!! Very cute pics.. homie boys had a best night ever over here just thanks to you   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Hope you had a lovely Sunday gorgeous! :wave:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 10:41 PM~20606873
> *I Win But I Don't Want No Damn Prizes just Points Lmao! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no points are awarded  puro aged chorizo :happysad:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

quote=DETONATER,May 22 2011, 09:02 PM~20607035]
=cutebratt04,May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606418]
I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:  
























:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
[/quote]

X2 BRATT YOU LOOK BEATIFUL MY GIRL... LOVE THE NEW PICS... :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606418
> *I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awwwww how cute   :naughty:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello baby girl! Hope you have a beautiful Monday! Be safe gorgeous!!  :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## jayjr (Mar 28, 2011)

few few..... nice pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> Wheeeey baby girl!! Very cute pics.. homie boys had a best night ever over here just thanks to you  :biggrin:
> Hope you had a lovely Sunday gorgeous! :wave:


Lol I did thank you I hope you enjoyed your too Beautiful! :cheesy: :biggrin: 



> no points are awarded  puro aged chorizo :happysad:


:barf: :inout:



> quote=DETONATER,May 22 2011, 09:02 PM~20607035]
> =cutebratt04,May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606418]
> I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys!


X2 BRATT YOU LOOK BEATIFUL MY GIRL... LOVE THE NEW PICS... :biggrin:
[/quote]
Thanx Liz I Love your New Pics too of you and your Doodles lol! :biggrin: 



> awwwww how cute  :naughty:


Lol!  



> Hello baby girl! Hope you have a beautiful Monday! Be safe gorgeous!!  :rimshot:


Hello Beautiful V I hope you had a Great Monday Too!  :biggrin: 



> few few..... nice pics!! :biggrin:


Thanx!
 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

hey babygirl, just a quick bump before i hit the hay... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, I see... you pop in and don't say anything.. :|


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 24 2011, 09:06 PM~20622125
> *Oh, I see... you pop in and don't say anything.. :|
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 24 2011, 08:13 PM~20622191
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW YA LOVE... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT HERE IS A LIL SKETCH... I WILL BE MAKING HER BIGGER THAN ORIGIANLLY SKETCHED, TO MANY FINE LIL LINES MAKE MY EYES GET ALL TIRED... :happysad: WELL LETS SEE IF YOU LIKE IT WHEN I AM FINALLY DONE... :uh:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 07:45 PM~20626518
> *HEY BRAT HERE IS A LIL SKETCH... I WILL BE MAKING HER BIGGER THAN ORIGIANLLY SKETCHED, TO MANY FINE LIL LINES MAKE MY EYES GET ALL TIRED... :happysad: WELL LETS SEE IF YOU LIKE IT WHEN I AM FINALLY DONE... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...



Wwwwwooowww it looks you will get more that one painting Britt :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 niceeee!!! See we just love you so much  

Liz sweet work! Im sure it will look so cute on bigger paper or canvas..

Love you ladies! Enjoy your day :happysad:  and be safe!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 03:07 PM~20627294
> *Wwwwwooowww it looks you will get more that one painting Britt :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0 niceeee!!! See we just love you so much
> 
> Liz sweet work! Im sure it will look so cute on bigger paper or canvas..
> ...


YEAH I STILL DON'T FEEL I AM READY FOR CANVAS... I WANT TO SAVE THAT FOR WHEN MY FLOWERS FLOW PERFECTLY ON PAPER... MY THEORY IS IF I CAN BLEND, SHADE, AND GET MY STROKES DONE TO A TEE ON CONTRUCTION PAPER, WHICH IS VERY ABSORBANT, CANVAS SHOULD BE LIKE HEAVEN??? I WANT TO LEARN THE HARD WAY, SO I CAN APPRECIATE THE SIMPLER THINGS IN LIFE... :biggrin: DON'T KNOW IF IT MAKES SENSE TO YA, BUT IT MAKES SENSE IN MY CRAZY LIL BRAIN... HERE IS A PICTURE OF A LIL UPDATE BRATT... I STILL HAVE TO FILL IT IN AND ADD DETAIL, AND CONCENTRATE ON TINKERBELL... BUT HOPE YOU LIKE IT... :uh: I KNOW IT DON'T LOOK LIKE MUCH NOW...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+May 25 2011, 01:45 PM~20626518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh Oh My Goodness I'm so Excited Ahhhh Yay I't Looks So Good Right Now Liz I Can't Wait Yay!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA_@May 25 2011, 04:07 PM~20627294
> *Wwwwwooowww it looks you will get more that one painting Britt :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0 niceeee!!! See we just love you so much
> 
> Liz sweet work! Im sure it will look so cute on bigger paper or canvas..
> ...


Yay I Can't Wait for Both of them Yay!!! I Hope you had a great day today Veronika! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 26 2011, 03:44 AM~20630019
> *Yay I Can't Wait for Both of them Yay!!! I Hope you had a great day today Veronika! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey baby girl have a sweet night  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@May 25 2011, 08:36 PM~20629948
> *Wow Liz I Know I will Love it already omg I Can't Wait!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Ahh Oh My Goodness I'm so Excited Ahhhh Yay I't Looks So Good Right Now Liz I Can't Wait Yay!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


WELL WILL PICK IT UP TOMORROW LET'S SEE HOW FAR I GET??? GOODNIGHT...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 25 2011, 06:48 PM~20628897
> *YEAH I STILL DON'T FEEL I AM READY FOR CANVAS... I WANT TO SAVE THAT FOR WHEN MY FLOWERS FLOW PERFECTLY ON PAPER... MY THEORY IS IF I CAN BLEND, SHADE, AND GET MY STROKES DONE TO A TEE ON CONTRUCTION PAPER, WHICH IS VERY ABSORBANT, CANVAS SHOULD BE LIKE HEAVEN??? I WANT TO LEARN THE HARD WAY, SO I CAN APPRECIATE THE SIMPLER THINGS IN LIFE... :biggrin: DON'T KNOW IF IT MAKES SENSE TO YA, BUT IT MAKES SENSE IN MY CRAZY LIL BRAIN... HERE IS A PICTURE OF A LIL UPDATE BRATT... I STILL HAVE TO FILL IT IN AND ADD DETAIL, AND CONCENTRATE ON TINKERBELL... BUT HOPE YOU LIKE IT... :uh: I KNOW IT DON'T LOOK LIKE MUCH NOW...
> 
> 
> ...


here is a tip for when you get started on canvas go to good will stores etc, and look for shitty paintings on canvas they can go for anything from $1 to $25 but the thing is that its cheaper than buying a new canvas and then you paint over the whole thing with white paint or even black depending on what you are doing and you have a new canvas to practice on and save some feria doing it1


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup yo! :inout:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > I Got Bored Yesterday Lol So I Took These No Nudes Sorry Guys! :cheesy: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 26 2011, 07:45 PM~20636216
> *Sup yo!  :inout:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Bratt :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you baby girl! :happysad: my day was nice! Have a sweet night! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 26 2011, 02:29 PM~20634665
> *here is a tip for when you get started on canvas go to good will stores etc, and look for shitty paintings on canvas they can go for anything from $1 to $25 but the thing is that its cheaper than buying a new canvas and then you paint over the whole thing with white paint or even black depending on what you are doing and you have a new canvas to practice on and save some feria doing it1
> *


WOW... GOOD TIP, I AM SCARED OF BUYING GOOD ONE JUST YET, I BARELY STARTED PAINTING AGAIN AFTER ABOUT 7 YRS... :happysad: BUT WHEN I GET READY TO START PRACTICING ON CANVAS, I WILL DIFENTLY RRR, GO GREEN... LOL... THANKS FOR THE TIP BRO... 



















HEY THERE MS. BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY MAMA, I KNOW I AM... LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Liz we all know you will get there one day very soon and I can't wait to see your works on canvas. It will be big step up for you..can't wait :happysad:   

Brittttt gorgeous!! Hope you have a beautiful Friday girl!!!!Hope you have some nice plans for weekend!! Take care sweetheart!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hello baby girl!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@May 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20636871
> *Hi Bratt :wave:
> *


HI FRANK! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VeronikA+May 26 2011, 11:18 PM~20638188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: HI VERONIKA! YES I STARTED THE DAY OFF EARLY WITH A FREE DANCE CLASS YAY AND NOW GOING TO SEE A MOVIE AND TOMORROW A ZUMBA PARTY YAY I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND TOO BEAUTIFUL! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@May 27 2011, 02:19 PM~20641670
> *WOW... GOOD TIP, I AM SCARED OF BUYING GOOD ONE JUST YET, I BARELY STARTED PAINTING AGAIN AFTER ABOUT 7 YRS...  :happysad: BUT WHEN I GET READY TO START PRACTICING ON CANVAS, I WILL DIFENTLY RRR, GO GREEN... LOL... THANKS FOR THE TIP BRO...
> HEY THERE MS. BRATT... HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT FRIDAY MAMA, I KNOW I AM... LOL... :biggrin:
> *


HI LIZ! I DID ONCE WORK WAS OVER AND TODAY HAS STARTED OFF GOOD FOR ME I HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND TOO GORGEOUS! :wave: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 27 2011, 05:03 PM~20642519
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey baby girl!! Nice idea with coloring book!! I will definitely make one only for you ok! Have a wonderful day gorgeous!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


 Hi Mark!:wave::h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hey baby girl!! Nice idea with coloring book!! I will definitely make one only for you ok! Have a wonderful day gorgeous!!:wave::wave::wave:


 Yay!!!!!! :worship::h5::run::run::cheesy::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:naughty::naughty:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello baby girl!! AWwww I am so nervous I did something for you finally... But I've changed my previous plan.. hno:hno:hno: will see.. if I will get back home tonight soon I will send you some pics
Have a lovely Thursday gorgeous!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> :naughty::naughty:


 :wave:Hi Matt!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hello baby girl!! AWwww I am so nervous I did something for you finally... But I've changed my previous plan.. hno:hno:hno: will see.. if I will get back home tonight soon I will send you some pics
> Have a lovely Thursday gorgeous!!!


 I Know I Will Like Anything you Create just do what you do best Girl Omg I Can't Wait Yay!!!!:run::h5::cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi gorgeous!!!something is coming FINALLY..........oopss Im sorry it took me so long..but it's in progressHope you had a beautiful day sweetie!! Good night ok!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

any new projects?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hi gorgeous!!!something is coming FINALLY..........oopss Im sorry it took me so long..but it's in progressHope you had a beautiful day sweetie!! Good night ok!


 :run::run::run::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

MR.50 said:


> :wave:


 Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> any new projects?


 No  Nothing much just working like a crazy person lol! :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> No  Nothing much just working like a crazy person lol! :happysad:


so your working like me? haha :run::run::run::loco:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> so your working like me? haha :run::run::run::loco:


 Lol! :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup yo!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> Sup yo!


 Nothing much you?


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello gorgeous!!! So here we go.... it's almost done... only I need to do is the final line around the circle with flake. I will use 1shot probably..

Well Im not sure what you will think but I risk that... wheeey


Mmm and sorry again baby girl it took me so long ..Much love and hope you having a great weekend!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hello gorgeous!!! So here we go.... it's almost done... only I need to do is the final line around the circle with flake. I will use 1shot probably..
> 
> Well Im not sure what you will think but I risk that... wheeey
> 
> ...


 Ahh Omg I Love it! You finished it so Quickly lol I Love when you Post the Progress pics I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Final Look Wow V Omg Omg Now I really have to Clean Up my Room so I can Find the Perfect Spots for my new Paintings from my Favorite Ladies YAYYYYYYYYY Ahh Omg Yall are guna make me cry for Joy for sure when I get my Paintings Thank you So Much Veronika I LOVE It Omg It Looks So Freaking Amazing YAYYYYY Lol Love You Thank You Soo Soo Much!!!!! :run::run::run::h5::h5::h5::worship::worship::worship::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks awsome Bratt! Congrats.....:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> Looks awsome Bratt! Congrats.....:biggrin:


 Thanx Mark I Love It YAY!!!!:cheesy:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> Ahh Omg I Love it! You finished it so Quickly lol I Love when you Post the Progress pics I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the Final Look Wow V Omg Omg Now I really have to Clean Up my Room so I can Find the Perfect Spots for my new Paintings from my Favorite Ladies YAYYYYYYYYY Ahh Omg Yall are guna make me cry for Joy for sure when I get my Paintings Thank you So Much Veronika I LOVE It Omg It Looks So Freaking Amazing YAYYYYY Lol Love You Thank You Soo Soo Much!!!!! :run::run::run::h5::h5::h5::worship::worship::worship::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


Awww sweetheart!! You're so cute!!!! Awwww I am so happy you like it so much!!! Really! That's awesome.. looks like xmas in Texas huh?!!! another one from Cali is on its way to you too 
Love you too.. Im really happy you like it Britt!Awwwwwwww you're so cute:happysad::happysad::happysad::happysad:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::h5: hello cuttie!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> :rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::rimshot::h5: hello cuttie!!!


 Hello Gorgeous!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Wuzzup Bratt and Vero?:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRATT... JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE, HOPE YOU GET YOUR LIL DOODLE SOON... CATCH YOU ON FACEBOOK MAMA...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Wuzzup Bratt and Vero?:h5:


 Hi Matt!:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRATT... JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE, HOPE YOU GET YOUR LIL DOODLE SOON... CATCH YOU ON FACEBOOK MAMA...


 Yay!!!! I Can't Wait Can't Wait Can't Wait!!! :run::run::run::h5::h5::h5::cheesy::cheesy::cheesy::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Frank!:wave:


----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

nice nice, I wish I could do that lol


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

MAN I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD HAVE RECIEVED MY DOODLE BY NOW, GUESS NOT... MAYBE TOMORROW... WELL STOPPED BY TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> Wuzzup Bratt and Vero?:h5:


Hello Matt!!! Im good thank you! And I guess Bratt is doing ok too Have a wonderful day homie!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Baby girl!! Here is the Friday bump from Europe yayy!! :h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Page 2, Don't think so...! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

PrettyLights said:


> nice nice, I wish I could do that lol



Wish you could do what lol?:happysad:
 


Dreamwork Customs said:


> MAN I WAS HOPING YOU WOULD HAVE RECIEVED MY DOODLE BY NOW, GUESS NOT... MAYBE TOMORROW... WELL STOPPED BY TO SHOW YA SOME LOVE...


I got it yay and I will take pics as soon as I get a new SD card for my Camera I'm guna try to go today I Love it so much thank you Liz! :cheesy::biggrin:



VeronikA said:


> Hello Baby girl!! Here is the Friday bump from Europe yayy!! :h5::h5::h5::h5:


:wave::wave::wave:



DETONATER said:


> Page 2, Don't think so...! :wave:


 :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Way To Go Dallas Mavericks!!! 2011 NBA Champs!!! Hell Yeah!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5::h5::run::run::run::worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

WOWOWOWW cool!!! Wheyyyyyyyyy!!!!:h5::h5::h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Bratt!:h5:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRATT... JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND REPSECT... CATCH YA LATER GIRLY...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> WOWOWOWW cool!!! Wheyyyyyyyyy!!!!:h5::h5::h5:


:cheesy::biggrin:



ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Bratt!:h5:


Hi Matt!:wave:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRATT... JUST PASSING THRU TO SHOW SOME LOVE AND REPSECT... CATCH YA LATER GIRLY...


Hi Liz!:wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

aloha


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo baby girl!!:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hows work going??:dunno: are you still at that shop?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> aloha


Hola! :wave:



VeronikA said:


> Hellooooooooooooooooooooo baby girl!!:rimshot::rimshot:


Hello Gorgeous! :wave:



ProjectMatt said:


> hows work going??:dunno: are you still at that shop?


 Yeah I'm Still there for now lol I only got replaced a little bit, but there is still always something for me to do is what I'm Told lol :happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

I love u


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Cool!


 :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bump512 said:


> :wave:


 :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I love u


 Ummm ok :happysad:Thank You?!:dunno:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRATT, JUST ROLLING THRU TO SAY WHAT'S UP...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> Ummm ok :happysad:Thank You?!:dunno:


maan i was going threw this and i was like wtf..i never posted i love u...well my lil bro was sitting next to me a nosy a shit and laughed...i put two and two together and figured out that he posted that i love u...he said he saw ur pics and fell in love...then i proceeded with a slap across his face...im not saying ur ugly its just hes always doing dumb things...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

what up brizzle! any progress pics?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> I love u


:0 :squint::drama::inout:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRATT, JUST ROLLING THRU TO SAY WHAT'S UP...


 Hola Bonita! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> maan i was going threw this and i was like wtf..i never posted i love u...well my lil bro was sitting next to me a nosy a shit and laughed...i put two and two together and figured out that he posted that i love u...he said he saw ur pics and fell in love...then i proceeded with a slap across his face...im not saying ur ugly its just hes always doing dumb things...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That's Funny lol how old is your lil bro lol? :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

MR.50 said:


>


 Hi Frank!:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

hi_ryder said:


> what up brizzle! any progress pics?


 Hey Ryder! No Progress Pics nothing worth taking pics of :happysad:but last week I got to go to Lamborghini Dallas and I wish I woulda taken a pic of this Awesome 88' Lambo it was so awesome looked like a spaceship lol so cool! :cheesy::biggrin:uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> :0 :squint::drama::inout:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratt!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


>


why the look


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP BRATT... HOPE YOU ARE HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND GIRL...


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:That's Funny lol how old is your lil bro lol? :happysad:


HES 18


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

MR.50 said:


> :h5:


 How Are You Frank?


ProjectMatt said:


> Bratt!!!!!


 Hi Matt How are you? :wave:


danny chawps said:


> why the look


 Cuz you're a Dork!:tongue:


PhatBoysTattoos said:


> HES 18


 Lol that's Funny! :rofl:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Father's Day Everyone!!!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'M Good bratt !! how are you ?


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

hello baby girl!! How you doing!! Hope you had a lovely weekend sweetie!

Hopefully you will get your package soon!and I have my all fingers crossed and it will arrive safe.... awwwwwhno:


Have a wonderful day Bratt!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

MR.50 said:


> I'M Good bratt !! how are you ?


 Good trying to Beat the Heat it isn't as Easy as the Dallas Mavericks made it look lmao!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> hello baby girl!! How you doing!! Hope you had a lovely weekend sweetie!
> 
> Hopefully you will get your package soon!and I have my all fingers crossed and it will arrive safe.... awwwwwhno:
> 
> ...


I had a good weekend thanx V! I hope it comes soon too I'm so anxious can't wait to open my package lol!!!:cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY GIRLY, JUST STOP BY WITH A BUMP... TTMFT...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE'S TO MY OTHER FAVORITE HOMEGIRL ON HERE... MUCH LOVE BRATT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Liz How are you Beautiful? :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> Hey Liz How are you Beautiful? :wave:


NOT SO GREAT... BUT THAT IS JUST PHYSICALLY... OTHER THAN THAT, DOING FANTASTIC MAMA, HOPE YOU HAD YOURSELF A GREAT WEEK... MUCH LOVE...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

TGIF... YAYYYYYY... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BRATT...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello baby girl!!! Have a lovely weekend!! Thank you for letting me know about the package on Face again!! Love you girl!! Be safe!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bratt!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Doodle Created by My Amazing Friend Liz!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

My Paintings done by my Amazing Friend Veronika!!! :cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TGIF... YAYYYYYY... HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND BRATT...


 Thanx Liz I Hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Too and I hope you're feeling better Physically 


VeronikA said:


> Hello baby girl!!! Have a lovely weekend!! Thank you for letting me know about the package on Face again!! Love you girl!! Be safe!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


 Thanx Veronika I Love my Paintings SOOO SOOO Much Thank you again Love You too Gorgeous!!! 


ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Bratt!!!:wave::wave:


 Hi Matt!!! How are you doing? :wave::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hola!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> hola!


 Hi Matt hope you have a great Sunday!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello Britt!! Thank you for sweet message on Face! Have a lovely day cuttie!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hello Britt!! Thank you for sweet message on Face! Have a lovely day cuttie!


 You too Veronika Much Love n Respect!:cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> My Doodle Created by My Amazing Friend Liz!!! :cheesy:


AWWWW... THANKS FOR POSTING MY DOODLE... I AM GLAD YOU LIKED IT BRATT... THANKS FOR THE PICS. MAMA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> My Paintings done by my Amazing Friend Veronika!!! :cheesy::biggrin:


LOVING IT!!! VERONIKA DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THESE... I LOVE YOUR PORTRAIT BRATT... AND THE GIRL CLOWN IS BAD ASS... LOVE THEM BOTH...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> AWWWW... THANKS FOR POSTING MY DOODLE... I AM GLAD YOU LIKED IT BRATT... THANKS FOR THE PICS. MAMA...


 Thank you for doing it for me I Love it SOOOO Much! Love Ya!:cheesy::biggrin:


Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVING IT!!! VERONIKA DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THESE... I LOVE YOUR PORTRAIT BRATT... AND THE GIRL CLOWN IS BAD ASS... LOVE THEM BOTH...


 Yes She did I Love them both too they all look so good together Love them Soo Much! Hope you have a good week Liz!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshod said:


> ttt


 Hi Shoddy!!!:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> My Paintings done by my Amazing Friend Veronika!!! :cheesy::biggrin:


Dang Vero got down ! shes badass. And Bratt is lookin cute!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

high five on the college graduate barbie :h5: nice art work too! id also like to add that the wood panelling and linoleum floor is hardcore 70's big up's, taking me through memory lane with my dads old crib.....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY MS. BRATTY BRATT... LOL... JUST SWING THRU TO SAY LOVE YA...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HAPPY WEDNESDAY...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> My Doodle Created by My Amazing Friend Liz!!! :cheesy:


Oh wow look at your room!!!! It's full of such a cute stuff!!! WOWOWOWW ! Awwww and you're so beautiful on those pics really!!! Such a pretty baby girl awwwwwwwww!! And Liz's doodle has a great place there too... Im so happy for you girls...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> My Paintings done by my Amazing Friend Veronika!!! :cheesy::biggrin:


Oh my GOD!!!! You're so amazing Britt!!!!! SO many pics!! Oh girl thank you so much for posting these... Im really glad they made you this happy! Hahaha god I can see we(Liz and me) filled your wall totally! hahaha 

Amazing pics! And such a cute and happy face.....that's awesome! Love you for this and appreciate that so much sweetheart............

Have a lovely night and day!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> LOVING IT!!! VERONIKA DID A HELL OF A JOB ON THESE... I LOVE YOUR PORTRAIT BRATT... AND THE GIRL CLOWN IS BAD ASS... LOVE THEM BOTH...


Thank you so much mama.....




ProjectMatt said:


> Dang Vero got down ! shes badass. And Bratt is lookin cute!!


Thank you Matt!! I appreciate that so much...... and Britt is hella cute on those pics... oh man


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you babygirl for support! Love you! Have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: Happy 4th Of July Have a safe and fun weekend


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt:fool2:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:biggrin: hi Bratt!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE LINDA MUJERCITA... JUST PASSING THRU TO DROP SOME LOVE... CATCH YOU LATER, HOPE YOU HAD A WONDERFUL WEEKEND...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Bratt!!!!:h5:


----------



## PrettyLights (Jun 10, 2011)

cutebratt04 said:


> Wish you could do what lol?:happysad:
> 
> 
> I got it yay and I will take pics as soon as I get a new SD card for my Camera I'm guna try to go today I Love it so much thank you Liz! :cheesy::biggrin:
> ...


The Airbursh work that you do =)


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi baby girl!!!! Hope you had a nice weekend! Enjoy the rest of the Sunday and talk to you later!! Much love sweetheart!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola!! Hope you have a good Monday!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BRATT WHERE ARE YOU??? HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU GIRLY...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

thats what im sayin.... :uh:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRATT HOPE ALL IS WELL...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Heyy baby girl!! Whutzzzzz up where have you been? We are waiting for your sweet bumps!!! Anyway hope you're ok gorgeous!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratt! Where are you?? :ugh: come back lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello Everyone sorry I haven't been on lately we have been super busy at the shop been working late and then going to my Zumba class the late one so when I get home I'm Too Exhausted to even think bout getting on the computer lol. Oh and my Uncles came down to visit us last week so was hanging out with them the whole while they were here  Thanx Everyone for all the Love :cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

Zuummbaaaa


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Zuummbaaaa


You Know! Right?:biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hope you had a nice weekend sweetie! Hope see you soon around again. Love you baby girl!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:h5::h5:hello baby gurl!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratt! Whats up cutie! :naughty:


----------



## PhatBoysTattoos (Mar 23, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> You Know! Right?:biggrin:


Yes


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

cutebratt04 said:


> :cheesy:


:boink::fool2:


----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

PRETTY GIRLLLL NICE SMILE CHICKA


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

goodride55 said:


> PRETTY GIRLLLL NICE SMILE CHICKA


Very pretty and sweet...


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey honey!! Hope you have a lovely weekend! Great to see you back!! Thank you for support in my topic baby girl!! Much love! TTYL


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sup chica... where you at! :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> :h5::h5:hello baby gurl!!!


:wave:



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratt! Whats up cutie! :naughty:






PhatBoysTattoos said:


> Yes


 :thumbsup:


down_by_law said:


> :boink::fool2:


 



goodride55 said:


> PRETTY GIRLLLL NICE SMILE CHICKA


Thanx!:biggrin:



VeronikA said:


> Very pretty and sweet...


 Aww Thanx V!:biggrin:


VeronikA said:


> Hey honey!! Hope you have a lovely weekend! Great to see you back!! Thank you for support in my topic baby girl!! Much love! TTYL


 I Hope you have a great weekend to Love Ya TTYL 


hi_ryder said:


> sup chica... where you at! :scrutinize: :wave:


I've been here all along just in Ninja Mode :ninja: so you can't see me lol jk I've been busy at work n dancing how are you?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Hottie !! I mean Bratt!! haha


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Hottie !! I mean Bratt!! haha


Lol Hey Matt!:wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wait... at work and dancing. or at work dancing! :scrutinize: :boink:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Wheey baby girl!! Have a great Thursday gorgeous!!! Hope all is good over there!!Be safe mama!:rimshot:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

JUST DROPING SOME LOVE...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bratt!! Hows everything going? hit me up


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

hi_ryder said:


> wait... at work and dancing. or at work dancing! :scrutinize: :boink:


At Work and Dancing lol :tongue:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> At Work and Dancing lol :tongue:


pics or it dint happen :tears:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Wheey baby girl!! Have a great Thursday gorgeous!!! Hope all is good over there!!Be safe mama!:rimshot:





Dreamwork Customs said:


> JUST DROPING SOME LOVE...


Thank you Ladies I hope yall have a lovely and relaxing weekend thanx for the Love Love you both!!! :cheesy::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Bratt!! Hows everything going? hit me up


Pretty good how are you Matty Matt? :biggrin:



MR.50 said:


> :wave:


Hi Frank!:wave:



hi_ryder said:


> pics or it dint happen :tears:


Well then i guess it didn't happen lol you know there can't be proof lol! :roflmao:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up Bratty Bratt haha


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRAT THANKS FOR THE BOWS MAMA, I WILL POST PICS ON FACE BOOK LATER, OR ANOTHER DAY DEPENDING ON HOW CRAZY I FEEL... LOL... THANKS MAMA, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE GIFT... YOU ARE TOOO CUTE... LOVE YA...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> whats up Bratty Bratt haha


:wave:



713Lowriderboy said:


> :nicoderm:


Hi G! :wave:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRAT THANKS FOR THE BOWS MAMA, I WILL POST PICS ON FACE BOOK LATER, OR ANOTHER DAY DEPENDING ON HOW CRAZY I FEEL... LOL... THANKS MAMA, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE THE GIFT... YOU ARE TOOO CUTE... LOVE YA...


Your Welcome!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Baby girl!!! Thank you for stopping by in my topic!!! Love having you around! Hope you have a good week beautiful!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*TTT*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*TGIF*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> *TGIF*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

:biggrin: HI BRAT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Liz I Hope you have a Great Weekend Beautiful!:wave::biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> Hi Liz I Hope you have a Great Weekend Beautiful!:wave::biggrin:


I DID EVEN THOUGH I DIDN'T GET MY HIBERNATION ON... I AM SOOO NOT A MORNING PERSON... BUT ANYWHO... HOPE YOUR WEEKEND WAS GREAT TO...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I did thanx my niece spent the weekend with us so I had fun hanging out with her


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

*...*


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bratty Bratt!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola Matt hope your classes went good today!:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

they did thanks!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRITT... JUST DROPPING A BUMP GIRL... THANKS FOR THE SMILE...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRITT... JUST DROPPING A BUMP GIRL... THANKS FOR THE SMILE...


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

hi_ryder said:


> :drama:


:wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

DAILY BUMP HAVE FUN AT THE RALLY...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! hows work??


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey baby girl!!!! Thank you for stopping by in my thread!!!! Also for that cute package ... hopefully I will get it soon.. sorry for troubles gorgeous!


Have a lovely rest of the weekend and take care girly!!! Love you!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

HEY BRATT!!! JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE!!! TTT!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> DAILY BUMP HAVE FUN AT THE RALLY...


Thanx Liz I Did our Moonwalkers Crew Raised bout 2,600! 



hi_ryder said:


> :wave:






ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! hows work??


It's Hot as Hell lol How's School So Far



VeronikA said:


> Hey baby girl!!!! Thank you for stopping by in my thread!!!! Also for that cute package ... hopefully I will get it soon.. sorry for troubles gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the weekend and take care girly!!! Love you!!


Oh I almost Forgot let me get my brother to do that  he said he sent you an email let me know if you got it ok :happysad:



ProjectMatt said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

thedukeofearl_72 said:


> HEY BRATT!!! JUST STOPPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE!!! TTT!!!


Hey Stranger! Thanx for the Love! :cheesy: What you been up to Leal any New Custom Projects you been working on lately? are yall going to the Car Show this weekend?:happysad:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

school is cool. haha I'm learning alot of good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

YOU ALL DID GOOD AT THE FUND RAISER MAMA... GREATJOB...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> school is cool. haha I'm learning alot of good stuff. :thumbsup:


That's Good I Love School if I could get Paid to go to School that would be so Awesome!!!:thumbsup:



Dreamwork Customs said:


> YOU ALL DID GOOD AT THE FUND RAISER MAMA... GREATJOB...


Thanx Beautiful it was Fun Maybe Next year I will stay the whole night and walk lol :biggrin: 



MR.50 said:


> :h5:


Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> :wave:


Hi Matty Matt!:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

For those of you who don't Have/Get on Facebook I went to the Torres Empire Car Show Today lots of Awesome cars n trucks I will post Pics on here soon! Hope Yall all had a Great Weekend I did lol!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt this is a bump TTT from Matty Matt hahahaha


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

what up doe! :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt this is a bump TTT from Matty Matt hahahaha


Thanx for the Bump Matty Matt!:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

hi_ryder said:


> what up doe! :wave:


Nothing much buck! How bout you?:wave:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

did u ever upload pics of the show sunday?


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a wonderful Friday my sweet friend! Thank you for your love and care on both sites!!!! Talk to you later... be safe baby girl!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

passing thru with to drop some love have a wonderful weekend brat...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ghost2009 said:


> did u ever upload pics of the show sunday?


No Not yet hopefully I will this weekend lol:happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Have a wonderful Friday my sweet friend! Thank you for your love and care on both sites!!!! Talk to you later... be safe baby girl!


Thank you Gorgeous I Hope you have a Wonderful Weekend too! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> passing thru with to drop some love have a wonderful weekend brat...


Thanx for the Love I hope you have a wonderful weekend too Beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Have a good weekend Bratty Bratt!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx Matty Matt! I hope you have a good weekend too! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

wtf is going onn :ugh: you are all saying the same fucking thing everyfreaken day:burn: lol CAPTAINS! bwahahahah what up shaaawty:happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> wtf is going onn :ugh: you are all saying the same fucking thing everyfreaken day:burn: lol CAPTAINS! bwahahahah what up shaaawty:happysad:


Well it's more than what your saying to me!!! Lol  Nothing much just working hard! :wave:How are you?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

[h=6]Well I was actually gunna sit here n post pics all day from last sundays car show but there is something wrong with my cameras sd card so maybe I'll go shopping instead lol! :happysad: :biggrin:[/h]


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:Hi Matty Matt!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:wave: Hi Bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Frank! :wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> wtf is going onn :ugh: you are all saying the same fucking thing everyfreaken day:burn: lol CAPTAINS! bwahahahah what up shaaawty:happysad:


Hahahahaha


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey baby girl! Hope you will have a wonderful day! Fools from customs still didn't send me that package... have no idea why.. they are crazy!!!!!!!  once I get it I let you know.... thank you so much again


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hey baby girl! Hope you will have a wonderful day! Fools from customs still didn't send me that package... have no idea why.. they are crazy!!!!!!!  once I get it I let you know.... thank you so much again


Ok Gorgeous I hope you get it soon lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bump512 said:


> ttt


:biggrin::wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope so too...  really looking forward what is inside!!It's so sweet of you really!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful weekend and hope you had a fun at the club last night too!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRATT... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS MAMA... HOPE ALL IS WELL... HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! Whats new?? :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> I hope so too...  really looking forward what is inside!!It's so sweet of you really!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful weekend and hope you had a fun at the club last night too!


Omg this past weekend was the funnest weekend ever lol! I hope you have been having a good week Gorgeous!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE BRATT... THANKS FOR THE BUMPS MAMA... HOPE ALL IS WELL... HAVE A GREAT SUNDAY.


I did thanx Beautiful I hope you have been having a good week so far I know you have a cold n I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! Whats new?? :wave:


I had the funnest weekend and tomorrow I have an Interview with another body shop hopefully lol! :biggrin: How bout you?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> I did thanx Beautiful I hope you have been having a good week so far I know you have a cold n I hope you feel better soon!


AWWW THANK YOU BEAUTIFUL, I AM GLAD IT WAS A COLD AND NOT THE FLU... SO I SHOULD BE BETTER TOMORROW I HOPE... LOL... THANKS FOR YOUR WISHES MAMA, MEANS ALLOT WHEN YOU DON'T FEEL SOO GREAT...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> Omg this past weekend was the funnest weekend ever lol! I hope you have been having a good week Gorgeous!



Hahaha so good to hear that! Happy you had a great time baby girl! Hope this weekend will be even better beautiful! Have a great time and be safe! Love you!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

How Bout Dem Cowboys!!!! Hell Yeah and my Man Miles Austin #19 is the Best!!!!:cheesy::thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> How Bout Dem Cowboys!!!! Hell Yeah and my Man Miles Austin #19 is the Best!!!!:cheesy::thumbsup:


I AM SOOO GLAD THEY WON GIRL... THAT IS MY GRANDSONS # ON HIS FLAG FOOTBALL TEAM... YAY... I STILL SAY TONY ROMO NEEDS TO GO!!! LOL... WELL HOPE YOU HAD A GREATWEEKEND BRATT!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I AM SOOO GLAD THEY WON GIRL... THAT IS MY GRANDSONS # ON HIS FLAG FOOTBALL TEAM... YAY... I STILL SAY TONY ROMO NEEDS TO GO!!! LOL... WELL HOPE YOU HAD A GREATWEEKEND BRATT!!!


Lol Yep Romo Needs to Go! Kitna did pretty good in the 3rd quarter  I hope you had a great weekend too Liz!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> I had the funnest weekend and tomorrow I have an Interview with another body shop hopefully lol! :biggrin: How bout you?


Nice! I'm just getting ready for school. Had fun at the car show this weekend! Hope u get in with the body shop! I would hire you!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt Brat


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hope you have a good day baby girl!!!! Post some cool updates of your works! And yourself too!!!!!  Let's see what's newwwwww! Have a wonderful rest of the day gorgeous!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Nice! I'm just getting ready for school. Had fun at the car show this weekend! Hope u get in with the body shop! I would hire you!


Well I don't have a job just yet but they were Very Impressed by me and I didn't even Buff out anything yet, so they will see what they can do for me hopefully I will get in there soon :happysad: We want to see Pics of the Car Show n your Art you took or something lol :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshod said:


> ttt Brat


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hope you have a good day baby girl!!!! Post some cool updates of your works! And yourself too!!!!!  Let's see what's newwwwww! Have a wonderful rest of the day gorgeous!!


I will Hopefully if I don't forget to take Pics I will of the Mitsubishi 3000GT I've been working on for a while  I post most of my pics on Facebook its easier lol I'm good just busy lol I hope you are doing good too Gorgeous! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOLA MS. BRATT. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEK AND ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOLA MS. BRATT. HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT WEEK AND ENJOY YOUR WEEKEND...


Thanx Liz I Hope you are having a great weekend too! I went Shopping today so that always makes me feel good lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt!!!


Hi Matty Matt!!! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm gonna change my logo from Project Matt to Matty Matt just for you and Vero hahaha you guys are funny


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'm gonna change my logo from Project Matt to Matty Matt just for you and Vero hahaha you guys are funny


Ok Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> I'm gonna change my logo from Project Matt to Matty Matt just for you and Vero hahaha you guys are funny



Hahaha DEAL, Matty Matt!!!! 

Hope you doing great my friend!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello gorgeous! Just stopping by to say hi and make a lil smile on your sweet face! Hope you had a nice weekend Britt!!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt I wanna go visit you sometime ! lol


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey baby girl just stopping by to say hi and get your sweet topic to the top. Post some pics gorgeous-some update!!!  Much love! Have a wonderful day sweetie!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave::wave: have a wonderful weekend baby girl!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hello gorgeous! Just stopping by to say hi and make a lil smile on your sweet face! Hope you had a nice weekend Britt!!!!





VeronikA said:


> Hey baby girl just stopping by to say hi and get your sweet topic to the top. Post some pics gorgeous-some update!!!  Much love! Have a wonderful day sweetie!





VeronikA said:


> :wave::wave::wave::wave: have a wonderful weekend baby girl!!


Thanx V! I Hope you have been feeling Great and I Hope you have a Wonderful Weekend Too Love Ya!:wave::cheesy::biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt I wanna go visit you sometime ! lol





ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt!





ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up!!


Well come on Matty Matt lol! How are you? How's School? I hope you are having a wonderful weekend!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BabiSilent (Feb 6, 2011)

woah keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx!:biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Well come on Matty Matt lol! How are you? How's School? I hope you are having a wonderful weekend!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Sure did! lol jk I had to work :uh: but I got a couple days off so hopefully I can finish my homework fast :run: and get down to business painting


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BEAUTIFUL JUST RETURNING THE LOVE...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! Hows it going?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Sure did! lol jk I had to work :uh: but I got a couple days off so hopefully I can finish my homework fast :run: and get down to business painting


Lol That's Good :thumbsup:



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! Hows it going?


It's going lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE BEAUTIFUL JUST RETURNING THE LOVE...


Thanx I hope you have been having a Great Week so far Liz Love Ya! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

So whats new in Texas? hows the weather? its getting colder over here.


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> So whats new in Texas? hows the weather? its getting colder over here.


I've just asked Bratt same thing in my topic hahaha  lol


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello beautiful!!!! How are you!! How is everything? 

Share some pics with us! Im sure all homies would love to see some progress or even better some pics of our sweet Bratty Bratt  

Anyway Have a wonderful rest of the weekend baby girl!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! I'm going on a business trip friday! to the beach! you should come :thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

:h5: Hello gorgeous! I see you enjoying some nice rides out there in Texas! Damnnnnnn! Have a good one and be careful! Much love sweetheart!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRATT. STOPING BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP GIRL... WELL LAYITLOW IS NOT AS INTRESTING AS IT USE TO BE BEFORE THE WANNA BE UPGRADES, I HATE HAVING TO POST PICS... WELL CATCH YA LATER GIRL... HAVE FUN...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> So whats new in Texas? hows the weather? its getting colder over here.


The State Fair is going on right now Hopefully I'll go on Saturday lol the weather is Finally Fall Weather I Love it its Beautiful!!! 



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! I'm going on a business trip friday! to the beach! you should come :thumbsup:


 I would so Love to Matty Matt I Need a Vacation right now lol :thumbsup:



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt!


Matty Matt! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hello beautiful!!!! How are you!! How is everything?
> 
> Share some pics with us! Im sure all homies would love to see some progress or even better some pics of our sweet Bratty Bratt
> 
> Anyway Have a wonderful rest of the weekend baby girl!!!!


Hello Gorgeous I'm good how are you? I'll try to Post Pics it's just so much harder to Post Pics on here lol 



VeronikA said:


> :h5: Hello gorgeous! I see you enjoying some nice rides out there in Texas! Damnnnnnn! Have a good one and be careful! Much love sweetheart!!!


Yes the Rides I get to Drive around are so much fun lol! Hope you have a Great Friday Gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY THERE BRATT. STOPING BY TO SAY WHAT'S UP GIRL... WELL LAYITLOW IS NOT AS INTRESTING AS IT USE TO BE BEFORE THE WANNA BE UPGRADES, I HATE HAVING TO POST PICS... WELL CATCH YA LATER GIRL... HAVE FUN...


Hi Liz Yeah I know what you mean I haven't Posted Pics on here since they changed it I don't think lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

713Lowriderboy said:


> :ninja:


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bump512 said:


> x512!!


:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

cutebratt04 said:


> :wave:


:cheesy:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Bratty Bratt! long time no talk!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HOLA MS. BRATTY BRATT.. HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT WEEK GIRL... CATCH YOU LATER GOT TO GO....


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! have you been doing any buffing? you have to teach me how you do it!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

cutebratt04 said:


> Hello Gorgeous I'm good how are you? I'll try to Post Pics it's just so much harder to Post Pics on here lol
> 
> 
> Yes the Rides I get to Drive around are so much fun lol! Hope you have a Great Friday Gorgeous! :thumbsup:



I know but it would be awesome to see some pics of our gorgeous Britt and her work on here too!!!!! Wheyy! 

I'll stay patient then lol  JK

Hope you had a wonderful weekend sweetheart!!
Much love as always baby girl!!!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Bratty Bratt Hope your having a good week!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bump512 said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Whats up Bratty Bratt! long time no talk!


I know I just don't ever have time to get on Lil anymore lol!



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! have you been doing any buffing? you have to teach me how you do it!


 Yes All day Everyday Lol I'll teach you Matty!



ProjectMatt said:


> Hey Bratty Bratt Hope your having a good week!!!


Thanx Matty Matt hope you are having a good week too! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HOLA MS. BRATTY BRATT.. HOPE YOU HAVING A GREAT WEEK GIRL... CATCH YOU LATER GOT TO GO....


Hey Liz thanx I hope you are having a Great Week Too Love the Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> I know but it would be awesome to see some pics of our gorgeous Britt and her work on here too!!!!! Wheyy!
> 
> I'll stay patient then lol  JK
> 
> ...


Lol Thanx V I hope you have a great rest of the week n a wonderful weekend too love ya! :biggrin:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> Lol Thanx V I hope you have a great rest of the week n a wonderful weekend too love ya! :biggrin:


I COULDN'T FOR THE WORLD OF ME FIGURE OUT WHERE TO PUT MY FAVORITE ONE, TILL IT DAWN ON ME, IT WOULD LOOK NICE RIGHT NEXT TO MY FAVORITE PORTRAIT IN THE WHOLE WIDE LIL WORLD... SORRY IT TOOK ME FOR EVER TO FIGURE IT OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you're amazing!!!!!! I got that package from you Gorgeous!!!! Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!! It took them ages to deliver that!!!!!!!!!Thank you so much sweetheart! You're amazing! I take some pics later for sure! That is soooooo cute! Im speechless! Thank you very much Britt!


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you're amazing!!!!!! I got that package from you Gorgeous!!!! Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!! It took them ages to deliver that!!!!!!!!!Thank you so much sweetheart! You're amazing! I take some pics later for sure! That is soooooo cute! Im speechless! Thank you very much Britt!


 Take that cheesiness and ***** love somewhere else


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello cupcake tits. I hope you had a wonderful day dripping with sugar and cherries on top. Bratty, your asscrack drips with chocolate pudding that i want to lick. Your snatch is sooooooo amazing. I wish you a merry xmas and a happy new year


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> I COULDN'T FOR THE WORLD OF ME FIGURE OUT WHERE TO PUT MY FAVORITE ONE, TILL IT DAWN ON ME, IT WOULD LOOK NICE RIGHT NEXT TO MY FAVORITE PORTRAIT IN THE WHOLE WIDE LIL WORLD... SORRY IT TOOK ME FOR EVER TO FIGURE IT OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww you're amazing!!!!!! I got that package from you Gorgeous!!!! Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!! It took them ages to deliver that!!!!!!!!!Thank you so much sweetheart! You're amazing! I take some pics later for sure! That is soooooo cute! Im speechless! Thank you very much Britt!


You are so welcome I'm glad you finally got it Gorgeous have a Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello gorgeous, your positive comments make me cream everytime! Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww im soooooo glad that you eat furburgers too!!!!! Im going to paint a picture of your tight ass with cum dripping out of it. But im going to put flakes in it! Have a sweet gorgeous deliciously pleasant weekend!!!!! Hugs n kisses. Awwwwww


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Hairynuts said:


> Hello gorgeous, your positive comments make me cream everytime! Aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww im soooooo glad that you eat furburgers too!!!!! Im going to paint a picture of your tight ass with cum dripping out of it. But im going to put flakes in it! Have a sweet gorgeous deliciously pleasant weekend!!!!! Hugs n kisses. Awwwwww


Too late I already did that painting haha jk


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

ProjectMatt said:


> Too late I already did that painting haha jk


Ewww


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WOW... YOU HAVE SOME DIRESPECTFUL ASSHOLES UP IN HERE... WELL HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND BRATT... JUST STOPPING BY TO BUMP... LATERS CHICA...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

BRAT YOU KNOW YOU CAN ASK THE MODS WHAT IP ADDRESS THIS HARRASMENT IS COMING FROM ALL USERS USING THAT IP ARE KNOWN TO THEM SO EVEN IF A PUSSY ASS PERVE CREATES A FAKE ASS PROFILE, YOU CAN FIND OUT WHO THEY ARE... JUST A LIL INFO YOU MAY NEED TO STOP THAT IDIOT WHO POST THAT DISRESPECTFUL UNCALLED FOR SHIT...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx Liz I'm working on it lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> Thanx Liz I'm working on it lol! :thumbsup:


COOL I HATE MEN WHO GO AROUND ACTING LIK BITCHES...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> COOL I HATE MEN WHO GO AROUND ACTING LIK BITCHES...


Lmao me too!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt!


Matty Matt! Thanx!


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

siiik first man but i would redo it just to get it a lil more crisp, no disrespect intended


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY BRATT HOPE YOU FIXXED THE GLITCH UP IN HERE... HAVE A GREAT WEEK GIRL...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> HEY BRATT HOPE YOU FIXXED THE GLITCH UP IN HERE... HAVE A GREAT WEEK GIRL...


I hope so too I never got a response from one of the guys that would handle the glitch lol :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

jeffernst said:


> siiik first man but i would redo it just to get it a lil more crisp, no disrespect intended


Sorry but Idk what you are talking about lol!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> BRAT YOU KNOW YOU CAN ASK THE MODS WHAT IP ADDRESS THIS HARRASMENT IS COMING FROM ALL USERS USING THAT IP ARE KNOWN TO THEM SO EVEN IF A PUSSY ASS PERVE CREATES A FAKE ASS PROFILE, YOU CAN FIND OUT WHO THEY ARE... JUST A LIL INFO YOU MAY NEED TO STOP THAT IDIOT WHO POST THAT DISRESPECTFUL UNCALLED FOR SHIT...


:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> COOL I HATE MEN WHO GO AROUND ACTING LIK BITCHES...


me too mama.... you know how they usually look like in the real life lol   that's usually the only way how to have some fun lmao!!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Gorgeous! Hope all is well with you! Here is a lil Friday Bump girl!

Have a fun over the weekend!!!!!!


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

cutebratt04 said:


> Matty Matt! Thanx!


Hope you have a fun weekend Bratty Bratt! :wave:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

cutebratt04 said:


> I hope so too I never got a response from one of the guys that would handle the glitch lol :happysad:


THAT'S SOME BULLSHIT BRAT... SERIOUSLY?? NONE OF THEM GOT TO YOU??? AS FOR V.'S COMMENT ABOUT THE FOOL BEING FUGLY... HAHAHAHAHA TRUE THAT GIRL THEY USUALLY THE PERVES AND STALKERS... AT LEAST THAT LAME STOP POSTING UP IN HERE, ACTING LIKE HE KNOWS ANYBODY... POOR LONELY PRICK... (NOT!!!)


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! Whats up ? any new pics of your polishing?


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

SUP MAMA??? SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK THIS PLACE GETS BORING NOW A DAYS...LMAO... TTYL...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! Whats up ? any new pics of your polishing?


Hi Matty Matt nope haven't taken any pics lately! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SUP MAMA??? SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK THIS PLACE GETS BORING NOW A DAYS...LMAO... TTYL...


I know right lol! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> SUP MAMA??? SEE YOU ON FACEBOOK THIS PLACE GETS BORING NOW A DAYS...LMAO... TTYL...


So true mama... thanks god for facebook lol


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey beautiful! Hope you feel better... I felt bad when I've read your last post.. stay strong girly and enjoy the weekend!! Much love!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HEY THERE BRATTY BRATT...LOL... JUST A QUICK BUMP FOR YA ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx Ladies Love Yall! :biggrin::wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratt! you gotta teach me how to buff out black! lol can u send me a message on here or something with your instructions? I kinda know how to buff but I dont know if its the best way


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Bratty Bratster!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

Captain matt bwahAhaaa jk. ......brittney is on hidaway were not cool enough anymore


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratt! you gotta teach me how to buff out black! lol can u send me a message on here or something with your instructions? I kinda know how to buff but I dont know if its the best way


Matty Matt! well what do you know already? pm me some questions or something lol or tell me what you are doing and I'll see what I can help you with lol! :wave:



ProjectMatt said:


> Bratty Bratster!


Matty Matster?! lol what you doing for Christmas?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

danny chawps said:


> Captain matt bwahAhaaa jk. ......brittney is on hidaway were not cool enough anymore


First of all it's Brittany! And Whatever Danny I'm just too Cool for you! Lol JK you don't ever talk to me anymore anyways!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshod said:


> tttt


:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Baby Girl! Happy holidays! Hope all is good on your side sweetheart! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Brattster, I had a cool christmas! hope you had a good holiday, New years is coming up. Are you gonna party in Cali? lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

VeronikA said:


> Hey Baby Girl! Happy holidays! Hope all is good on your side sweetheart! Have a wonderful day!


Thanx gorgeous I hope you have a Happy n Blessed New Year love ya!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


> Brattster, I had a cool christmas! hope you had a good holiday, New years is coming up. Are you gonna party in Cali? lol


I wish that would be so awesome to bring in the New Year in Cali! I hope you have a Happy n Blessed New Years Matty Matt!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

WELL MS. BRATTY BRATT, HOPE YOU HAVE A BLESSED AND HAPPY 2012... THANKS FOR BEING SOO SUPPORTIVE MAMA, I TOTALLY APPRECIATE YOU GUYS MORE THAN I SHOW... SO THANKS BRITTANY... IT IS A PLEASURE HAVING YOU AS A FRIEND...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanx Liz I'm so glad I have you as my friend thank-you for all your support and good advice I hope you and Chino have a great n Blessed year I can't wait to see all the new projects yall break out this new year


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey gorgeous! How is everything! Hope you had a wonderful weekend sweetheart! Love your pics from Zumba! Keep them coming! Take care love you!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

bumpskieees... ;p


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey girly!! Have a great weekend sweety!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Everyone! :wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ProjectMatt said:


>


Hi Matty Matt! :biggrin::wave:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

bigshod said:


> ttt


Hi Shod! :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:inout:


----------

